# August Testers, let's keep going!! 14BFPs so FAR!



## zestygirl

https://i1146.photobucket.com/albums/o522/buddychange12/f-149_zps6c18325f.gif

AUGUST Update
It's time to turn a page.
I for one a still waiting for my BFP - But I am so pleased that 14 testers here have achieved theirs!
Any August Testers who wish to Join me for the two week wait, we can hope to get our BFP's together!

I had my fist stimulated/iui cycle in July so I am very hopeful that it will get us the baby we have been trying for!

August Testers
Zestygirl Testing: August 10th
Mommyxofxone: Testing end of August
RC86



July testers:
Zestygirl
bubblebelly
calliexoxo
mommyxofxone
Callie-xoxox
Andi86
KLa826 :bfp: 7/24/2013


June conclusion:
Well, ladies, many of our testers have gotten their bfps bit some of us are still waiting! I think I am testing around July 15 myself, although I will start dipping sticks in a week, no doubt :)

For many of us this is try 3. Thinking this is a lucky number! Please join us whether you have been to our thread before or you are new. We are here to symptom spot and provide support!! 

Good luck to all and loads of :dust:

May 30 Update: 
I think we have all of our bfps in from May. 
Below are the testers from ROUND 2 JUNE TESTING. Please see the bottom of this post for the previous months results. We have a whole new crop of MommaWannaBes!

Some great TTC GIFS:
Fingers Crossed: https://forums.fertilitycommunity.com/images/smilies/crossfingers.gif
Clap: https://forums.fertilitycommunity.com/images/smilies/14.gif
Cheer: https://forums.fertilitycommunity.com/images/smilies/cheer.gif
Preggers: https://forums.fertilitycommunity.com/images/smilies/preggo.gif
Frustrated: https://forums.fertilitycommunity.com/images/smilies/wallmad.gif
AF: https://forums.fertilitycommunity.com/images/smilies/af.gif


Zestygirl Testing: June 19
Callie-xoxox: Testing June 20
Wishyouwerehere Testing June 21 Congrats June 17! :bfp:
Andi86 trying to get back on track after CP
xxxJessicaxxx
Berri Testing: June 27 :bfp: June 24
RC86 Testing: June 16
Amy31 Testing: June 06
KatyW Testing: June 24
Wishing1010 June 30th
BubbleBelly
Abigaile
Jess812 Testing June 16
Literati_Love Testing June 29
Azulita Testing June 9
Little_1 :bfp: June 18
Astonsmumma Testing June 21
KimJ530 Testing June 20
Georgebaby1 Testing June 15 :bfp:
Jwoot Testing June 15
Shortie58 Testing June 24
Windbeneathmywing Testing June 17
LittleSteph :bfp: June 10

LINKS:
*PALM READING FOR BOOBS:* Your location, intensity and time of Breast Pain can often tell you exactly where you are in your cycle: 
https://www.progesteroneresearchnetwork.com/breast-tenderness.html

*Longer Follicular Phase has a postive impact on conception rates:*
https://i.imgur.com/4JNPoVE.png



MAY 2013 POSTS
Hi, All;

I am hoping to generate a thread of like-bodied ladies to endure the coming agony of the 2WW, obsessively symptom watch, and tally up who our BFP's and BFN's are going to be.

I am 39 and this is our first Investigative Cycle. We were both tested out the ying-yang (literally, sorry.) and both of us look good. The fertility clinic called me yesteday to tell me it was GO Time. I already knew, but they confirmed with a follicle scan. 

Unfortunately for me, I had just come out of a draconian HSG and Saline Sono so I was pretty bruisy sore. 

BUT I am a trooper and I wasn't gonna let that stop me! So, we BD'd last night and I was okay for the most part.

We are gonna BD tonight even though my temp has already started to rise, and cross our fingers and toes that we've got a sticky bean.

MAY TESTERS: 
Twag - TTC#1, cycle 9 and looking good after a bd-a-thon!! she is back after a break. CONGRATS :bfp: 5/19/13 :)
Lola - Also her first cycle after a break CONGRATS :bfp: 5/19/13 :)
Wishuwerehere - TTC#2, she is our newlywed and this is her first proper cycle trying.
Shortie - with an awesome name is ttc # 2
Bubblebelly - TTC#1 she is NTNP 
Callie - She is TTC#2, and this is her first try after bc
OoOo - Marilyn - with the cutest avatar ever BD's EVERY DAY sometimes twice!!!! Props, Girl! lol
SianMa is TTC#2 and is a fellow POAS addict. This is also her first proper cycle and her chart is looking FAB :bfp: 5/21/13 :)
Andi86 has been trying for a while TTC#1. She is NTNP and extra baby dust goes out to her!
Berri is TTC#2 also NTNP and has a cold like me.
zestygirl (me!) 2 adopted sons, 2 daughters, 1 ectopic ttc#3 with DH this is our first cycle and we went to the FC to get tested.
RC86 this is her 6th cycle ttc
Praynfortwins has had a couple mc :( is hoping the 3rd bean is lucky and will stick!
Lutz720 NTNP but is really hoping to get lucky!
Littleone1993 is ttc and gonna test a little early with us on May23
TealHearts is TTC #6 after a MC 
Mrs. R is trying for the first time :bfp:
XHeyLove is also joining us for her first cycle of trying :bfp: 5/18/13 :)
Heather11 is on cycle #20 and is going for a beta on may 23rd :bfp:
LittleSteph is ttc#2 and is a new mama!
Brandy ttc since 2010. Her chart looks amazing this month! 
BubbaMoon is ttc#2 and is on cycle 8 
JoyArtist is a newlywed NTNP with a good chance at a BFP this month
Abigaile :bfp: 5/21/13
KatyW
KLa826
Brandy
LuckyLightnin
Mommaplus05
Wishing1010 :bfp:

EVERYONE IS WELCOME! :)


Check back here for the stats of BFNs & BFPs once they start rolling in ! Hoping we have a super fantastic run of ALL BFPS!!!!

Links:

May 14 link, men in labour simulation :) 
https://vimeo.com/m/65927758 
May 15 link, Baby is terrified of mommy's sneezes
youtube.com/watch?v=N9oxmRT2YWw
May 16th link, Beautiful Pregnant Belly Paintings! https://www.parenting.com/gallery/pregnant-belly-paintings May 17th link, Less well-known signs of very early pregnancyhttps://susunweed.com/herbal_ezine/March11/body-soul.htm
May 18th link, married deaf couple torments each other for our amusement https://youtu.be/uxd0Ec27zh0
May 19th link, telling the Inlaws were pregnant! Hysterical! https://youtu.be/SlNGJ1Sr9bM
May 21 image, % of women getting BFN who go on to get a BFP by DPO
https://i.imgur.com/1WfEUaR.png

:bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp:


----------



## Twag

:hi: I am 2dpo today AF due 22nd - this is cycle 9 for us and with our bd-athon I am feeling hopeful (well for now anyway)

GL :dust:


----------



## Lola_0106

Hi, 

I'm Lola, i was on here about a year ago but had to take a break due to change in job and house, but i'm back! 

this is my cycle 1 and i'm due to test on 23rd :) good luck everyone! 

x


----------



## zestygirl

Welcome Lola and Twag! Lola, I am same. This is my first cycle trying after a break, and first where DH really became cooperative... Baby dust !!!! :)


----------



## wishuwerehere

Hi there, AF is due on the 23rd and pretty sure I ovulated Tuesday or Wednesday, so I'm just waiting now. i'll probably start testing sooner than you though :blush:
This is my first cycle proper, stopped using protection last cycle but think we missed ovulation as waited till after our wedding. Not feeling especially hopeful that this is our month but we shall see!


----------



## zestygirl

Welcome Wywh :) congratulations on getting married! we semi tried last cycle but after getting follicle scans this cycle I can see we missed our window by at least a whole day.... Practice makes perfect. I am also an early tester (what else can I do???) so I will probably start testing around 10 dpo (if I can even wait that long)

We have one more day of BD scheduled just to be safe. Hoping for a feb 1 baby :)


----------



## Twag

This is our 1st cycle back after a 2 month ttc break too

FXd ladies this is the one :dust:


----------



## zestygirl

:yellow::happydance: With four of us here, it is Already statistically likely that at least one of us is PG this very minute!! Ooooh!! But I agree with Twag that I will cross my fingers that every momma-to-be gets a BFP this month! I had a look at your chart, Twag. You've definitely, er, covered all your bases !! ;) looking good!!


----------



## wishuwerehere

zestygirl said:


> :yellow::happydance: With four of us here, it is Already statistically likely that at least one of us is PG this very minute!!

:happydance: FX'd for everyone :D


----------



## shortie58

Hello ladies my name is lesley I got a positive opk on Tuesday so am also 2 dpo, first month ttc for baby no 2 :thumbup:

Good luck to us all


----------



## zestygirl

shortie58 said:


> Hello ladies my name is lesley I got a positive opk on Tuesday so am also 2 dpo, first month ttc for baby no 2 :thumbup:
> 
> Good luck to us all

Welcome, Lesley, my name is also Lesley! That must be a good sign!!! I am hoping for #3 before I turn 40.... If we conceive this cycle I would just make it!


----------



## shortie58

Yah here is hoping it is a good sign


----------



## bubblebelly

yay! awesome May thread! 
I think I am roughly 1 dpo today - TTCing # 1
so testing around the same time as you guys!
I got my positive OPK on wednesday accompanied with EWCM and BD'd that same night.. 
good luck to all of you! I cant wait to hear some good news
xoxo
:dust:


----------



## zestygirl

Hi Bubble Belly! You and I are cycle twins, then :) I also O'd yesterday. We were going to BD again tonight just in case, but I am so sore from everything yesterday, I hope to skip it. When I told DH I felt we had hit the perfect time anyways, he just responded with a big smile. Poor guys miss out on all this fun and just end up cheering from the sidelines... Lol... Best of luck for a bump this month! Do you temp? How long have you been trying?


Testers so far:
Zesty
twag
Lola
WishYWH
shortie 
bubble belly


----------



## Callie-xoxox

Hey ladies! Ill be testing the 23rd :)
This is my first cycle. I'm super new at all this.
Stick beans stick!


----------



## bubblebelly

zestygirl said:


> Hi Bubble Belly! You and I are cycle twins, then :) I also O'd yesterday. We were going to BD again tonight just in case, but I am so sore from everything yesterday, I hope to skip it. When I told DH I felt we had hit the perfect time anyways, he just responded with a big smile. Poor guys miss out on all this fun and just end up cheering from the sidelines... Lol... Best of luck for a bump this month! Do you temp? How long have you been trying?
> 
> 
> Testers so far:
> Zesty
> twag
> Lola
> WishYWH
> shortie
> bubble belly


Hey hun! yes seems like we are! that's cool! I usually have a 27-28 day cycle so am expecting AF on the Thursday (or Friday).. 23rd or 24th give or take!
It's Friday where I am so I *think* I ovulated yesterday (thursday)
I didnt get to BD last night - just on wednesday night when I got my LH surge during the day.. timing BD is pretty stressful for me as we dont do it very frequently... 
I think as long as you really time it well then the one time should be okay - fingers crossed just that ONE SPERM makes it through!!
I kind of think it's good that the men are in the sidelines after doing their job! lol personally I think if they knew too much about our CM and CP and temperatures and how many dpo etc it would really take away some of the power of knowledge us women have hehehehhe
I havent temped in my past cycles but finally have bought a BBT that I might start to use next cycle if things dont work out now. I just try and listen to my body's signs and signals.. Essentially just using OPK cheapies and tracking EWCM.. 
we have been NTNP while we've been married (been together nearly 7 yrs, married for nearly 4) and i have been consciously TTC since sept/oct last year.. I think I was kinda hoping for an "accident" all these years and it just didnt really happen.. (apart from chemical pregnancies) I never took any BC, just withdrawal method.. but again I think I have not conceived yet due to the lack of enough BDing..

its so great to keep making new TTC buddies! wish we had previous cycles together to have passed the horrible TWWs!!!

best of luck to you!! xoxo


----------



## bubblebelly

Callie-xoxox said:


> Hey ladies! Ill be testing the 23rd :)
> This is my first cycle. I'm super new at all this.
> Stick beans stick!

welcome callie :flower:

its exciting to be a newbie TTC isnt it!! Im still kinda newish too! in the sense that I am still learning about charting and temping.. 
xx


----------



## Callie-xoxox

bubblebelly said:


> Callie-xoxox said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies! Ill be testing the 23rd :)
> This is my first cycle. I'm super new at all this.
> Stick beans stick!
> 
> welcome callie :flower:
> 
> its exciting to be a newbie TTC isnt it!! Im still kinda newish too! in the sense that I am still learning about charting and temping..
> xxClick to expand...

It's all so confusing. We are just seeing how it goes as laid back as we can hopefully it will happen soon if not I will chart and temp.


----------



## wishuwerehere

I'm new to it all as well, it's so confusing! I thought we would ntnp but I feel like if I did that I'd always be thinking 'what if I'd just done this...' And I'd never know and it would just annoy me. More of a control freak than I thought! :haha:


----------



## Twag

zestygirl said:


> :yellow::happydance: With four of us here, it is Already statistically likely that at least one of us is PG this very minute!! Ooooh!! But I agree with Twag that I will cross my fingers that every momma-to-be gets a BFP this month! I had a look at your chart, Twag. You've definitely, er, covered all your bases !! ;) looking good!!

We were determined to give it our best shot :haha:


----------



## Lola_0106

How is everyone doing today? Any possible symptoms from everyone?

I'm also trying to be as laid back as possible about TTC as I got a bit obsessive last time and annoyed DH! 

X


----------



## wishuwerehere

I've had quite a lot of cramping, but pretty much all week so no idea why! 
Symptom spotting is kinda new to me, I had a dream pregnancy with my daughter - sympttomless apart from bigger boobs! - and so I have no idea what I'm looking for. Anyone else having cramping? Or anything else?


----------



## Twag

OK so I know I will sounds mad but I had the same the cycle of my chemical so hoping this is a good thing! My SS so far:

*1dpo* - queasy, dull lower back ache, weird pains, sore boobs (this is a norm for me but usually until 3dpo), bloated (never until day 1 of AF), OMG so tired, runny nose
*2dpo* - queasy, dull low back ache, sore boobs, weird tingling sensation in lady parts!, tired & hungry! runny nose
*3dpo *(today) - queasy, dull lower back ache, sore boobs (walking makes them hurt!), runny nose

I know crazy person right!!


----------



## wishuwerehere

I've notcied loads of people mention runny or stuffy noses as a symptom on ttc boards - is that really significant as a pg symptom? Just curious :flower:


----------



## Twag

I don't know I mean I don't have a cold I am fine cold wise other than a constantly streaming nose!! could be nothing and just linked to the fact that it is now cold :shrug:


----------



## OoOo

Hi I'm Marilyn. I'm due the 23rd. I got first pos opk on Wednesday at 1030. 8am was neg. I had 30 hours or so of blaring positives. These faded last night and this morning a clear negative opk. I bd every day and twice yesterday. I'm having very sore uterus and twinges. I am a 27/28 day lady but I am on clomid. This is my second month. Hoping ill be lucky and would love some buddies to keep me sane. I'm going to try and not test until atleast the 21st and I am off on holiday on the 24th may. If I get a bfp due date woul be df birthday. :) please god. X


----------



## Twag

:hi: welcome FXd


----------



## zestygirl

Callie-xoxox said:


> Hey ladies! Ill be testing the 23rd :)
> This is my first cycle. I'm super new at all this.
> Stick beans stick!

Hello hello, Callie! Are you by chance a Callista? (Like my youngest daughter?) first cycles seem to be a thing in this thread. We will be bursting with beginners luck! I am supposed to test the 23rd as well, but my impatience will likely drive me to test a lot sooner. 

Twag: you certainly did by the looks of things!! 

As for symptoms: did my final follicle scan today. It did indeed rupture. Doc says all my levels look great, so all their is to do now is wait...

Welcome Marilyn! I will no doubt be resisting the early testing right along with you. Maybe we can help each other to WAIT...lol.... GL!


----------



## wishuwerehere

Twag said:


> I don't know I mean I don't have a cold I am fine cold wise other than a constantly streaming nose!! could be nothing and just linked to the fact that it is now cold :shrug:

I see! i was just curious. It'd be really interesting if it was related!

Glad the follicle scan went well, zestygirl. I will need lots of help resisting poas...


----------



## Lola_0106

I really doubt I will be able to wait until 23rd to test!! Have some ICs that I will use probably long before 23rd!

I'm starting to get a bit confused about what day I ovulated! I thought it was a couple of days ago but yesterday I had a lot of pain and ewcm so now thinking it might have been yesterday. Made sure that both dates are covered though so I know we didn't miss it. I don't temp it chart though so really not sure!

For about 3 days now I have been really dizzy, today it was like a head rush but not when I move or stand up too quickly, even when I'm just walking. And the pains I had yesterday were really painful!! Not sure if either of these are symptoms though!


----------



## Lola_0106

Oh and I'm really really moody today! Feel sorry for DH!


----------



## SianMA

Hi ladies, just spotted that you're all aiming to test on 23rd, can I join you?

I'm a bit of a POAS addict but only have one test in the house so am trying desperately to hold out until 23rd when AF is due - my track record isn't good though! 

Only had my first proper cycle last month after stopping bc, had a few very short cycles before that so I'm still glad when I actually reach 10dpo without the :witch: showing! 

Think I ov'd cd12 so 23rd may will be 20dpo. No symptoms really yet, slightly sore bbs today but nothing else.


----------



## shortie58

Hello ladies so I am now 4dpo and have had occasional sore boobs, nausea feeling on and off and a slight discharge when wiping, am really trying not to symptom spot as it will drive me mad lol:wacko:... Keeping everything crossed for us all


----------



## wishuwerehere

Hey everyone, hope you haven't been too preoccupied with symptom spotting today! :haha:
I'm still having cramps and backache but they're getting quite bad, not sure wh
at to think!


----------



## Callie-xoxox

zestygirl said:


> Callie-xoxox said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies! Ill be testing the 23rd :)
> This is my first cycle. I'm super new at all this.
> Stick beans stick!
> 
> Hello hello, Callie! Are you by chance a Callista? (Like my youngest daughter?) first cycles seem to be a thing in this thread. We will be bursting with beginners luck! I am supposed to test the 23rd as well, but my impatience will likely drive me to test a lot sooner.
> 
> Twag: you certainly did by the looks of things!!
> 
> As for symptoms: did my final follicle scan today. It did indeed rupture. Doc says all my levels look great, so all their is to do now is wait...
> 
> Welcome Marilyn! I will no doubt be resisting the early testing right along with you. Maybe we can help each other to WAIT...lol.... GL!Click to expand...



I'm just a Callie :) when is the soonest to test? With my daughter i didn't get a positive on a test till 10 weeks! I can't wait that long this time. I think I'll wait to test till my period is due. It's my first month off the pill. ( I got pregnant on the pill with Lyrik). Not sure I even ovulated but I think so because I had bad pains and my doctor told me the first few times I ovulate it will e painful because I've Been on the pill for a while.


----------



## zestygirl

Welcome Sian! I have one test in my house too... In this thread we've been discussing how hard it will be to wait. This is my first cycle where DH cooperated (like fully) and we even had tests done which came out perfect... So I am also just dying to test early! I am 3dpo and I have had a couple cramps, but I wonder if they might be related to the HSG I had earlier this week. 

Callie: my first daughter was also conceived on the pill... Lol... So I know how possible it is!! I think the soonest to test is rely 10dpo. I buy cheapie a from dollarama. They work just as well as expensive tests (I had an ectopic 4 years ago and used a zillion of them.) 

Having said that, I think it's best to wait (if possible) getting a negative is really difficult even if it turns out to be false. It always ruins my day. 

WUWH: I have read that implanting can occur as early as 3dpo. Hope this is why you are cramping! 

I am really feeling the progesterone this month. Also worried I may be getting a yeast infection. I have only had two before (from penicillin) and I wonder if the saline sono and HSG has thrown off my ph a tiny bit. Hoping it will subside, just feel a mild tingly inside...


----------



## Andi86

Hello ladies! Im Ntnp for my 1st. This is my 7th cycle. Im also pretty new at all this and although im ntnp Im still tracking. Just not temping and using opk's. My Af is due the 23rd as well. Hoping for a BFP for us all!


----------



## Andi86

I was really gassy yesterday and today backache....hoping these are early symptoms!


----------



## zestygirl

Hi Andi!! I was ntnp for a while, but it was hard not "discussing" my effort with Dh. I feel we missed most important dates. I wish you greatest luck...I was tracking too, but I am now working with him and I'm hoping now that we're teaming up a little more well get our Bfp. Baby dust to you !


----------



## Andi86

zestygirl said:


> Hi Andi!! I was ntnp for a while, but it was hard not "discussing" my effort with Dh. I feel we missed most important dates. I wish you greatest luck...I was tracking too, but I am now working with him and I'm hoping now that we're teaming up a little more well get our Bfp. Baby dust to you !

Thanks! I agree with you about the missing important dates. I want to be TTC, but DH wants to take the more relaxed approach. He doesn't want to feel pressured or have our sex life be all about baby making. Which i understand his point.We both want kids but I want a baby now... he wants a baby when it just happens. For now im find doing the ntnp thing. Im glad he finally agreed to that.


----------



## wishuwerehere

Zestygirl and callie, i also conceived my daughter on the pill, there's a lot of it about! Think that's why i'm enjoying the ttc thing this time around...


----------



## shortie58

So am 5dpo today been up for 30 mins and already peed four times :thumbup: also have sore tender boobs again :winkwink: every time I go to the loo and wipe I'm expecting to be bleeding as my nether regins feels slightly weird but nothing, hoping this is all good signs xxx

Lesley :coolio:


----------



## Twag

I am 5 dpo today still having waves of queasiness, strange twinges down the pelvic region, dull lower back ache, boobs are huge & sore with odd sharp pain down the side! :wacko:


----------



## wishuwerehere

shortie58 said:


> So am 5dpo today been up for 30 mins and already peed four times :thumbup: also have sore tender boobs again :winkwink: every time I go to the loo and wipe I'm expecting to be bleeding as my nether regins feels slightly weird but nothing, hoping this is all good signs xxx
> 
> Lesley :coolio:

Sounds positive! Fx'd for you :)


----------



## Lola_0106

Woke up today and just want to eat everything!! Don't know of it's a symptom or if I'm just greedy ha!


----------



## Andi86

my nipples were itchy last night lol don't know if that's a sign?:wacko:

I dunno I honestly think I'm not pregnant this time. After so many months of it not happening, I just don't want to think I might be only to have a disappointment again.


----------



## shortie58

I am sitting just now and my boobs are in agony and they also look huge !! Think it is too early though for it to be anything :-(


----------



## Lola_0106

shortie58 said:


> I am sitting just now and my boobs are in agony and they also look huge !! Think it is too early though for it to be anything :-(

mine are the same, they are really aching even when i'm just sat and I keep occasionally getting a shooting pain through them, but im only4/5dpo i think so might be too early to be anything


----------



## shortie58

I'm currently 5 dpo keeping everything crossed for us both xxx


----------



## Callie-xoxox

I'm dpo 3 but I think I am a bit over. We are ttc very laid back and not taking ovulation tests and seeing where it gets us. I swear my nipples are bigger. Not sure If that if ever a symptom but they are giant. Even Dave thought so. I'm going on holidays on the 24 so for for sure testing the 23rd!


----------



## zestygirl

I am 4dpo. That almost yeast feeling has disappeared thank god, but I am battling a stuffy nose. The hospital I went to had signs all over it about an outbreak of flu. Just hoping its not gonna be a full out illness. Good news is no fever. Bbs are heavy and sensitive as usual. I always chalk up early symptoms to progesterone. It definitely causes early pregnancy symptoms. Not trying to rain on anyone's roses, but progesterone assumes then body is pregnant until about a week after ov until it tapers down if there's no implantation. The symptoms I have after 7dpo though, I really focus on. Happy Mother's Day all :)


----------



## SianMA

9dpo and not a symptom in sight! Unless you count eating everything in sight but that could just be down to the depressingly wet and windy weather in the last few days - being house bound makes me eat like a bear about to hibernate!

It's really not helping with my mission to lose half a stone for summer :dohh:


----------



## zestygirl

Weird! I checked my cervix and noticed a strange thing... I could also feel my uterus! It is so firm that its palpable from the VG (sorry, tmi) I remember the steady growth and firming in my womb from my daughters. I wonder if it could be anything.... Maybe just decidualization (the firming and growing of the lining) in which case it is still a great sign. I just wanted to mention cuz it is unusual ...


----------



## Berri

Hi, can I join you girls?

I am ttc no. 2 and this tww stuff is driving me mad!! DS was a welcome surprise (after being told I would need medical assistance to conceive) so there was no waiting just a test after I realised AF was two weeks late.... it's true, ignorance is bliss!!!

We've been NTNP since he was born but actively ttc since January (this is our 4th cycle).

I still bf my son (1-3 times a day) and my cycles are all over the place. Before DS I had 32-35 day cycles. Since I got my period back (around 7 months ago) I've had some 20 day cycles, a few 28 and the last one was 35 so I'm hoping I'm back in that groove. If so, it would put me somewhere around 5dpo (don't use opks as have PCOS and they drive me mad and charting is tough as DS is my alarm and never wakes at the same time twice!). 

I have noticed that cd18-21 I had a lot of EWCM then cd19 was just watery and it has just kept increasing since then (now cd25). Bd every day from cd16-22 but nothing since then although I'd say we'll go again tonight (just because :winkwink: ).

I have got a cold atm (definitely a cold, not just the sneezes/sniffles I had with DS). I had major cramping on Friday night (possibly 2dpo) which is really unusual for me but just about every cycle since I got them back has been unusual! Also noticing that bbs seem very large by the afternoon (but "normal size" in the morning). Not sure if this is related to breastfeeding though. TWW is TORTURE - I know that it's too early for any symptoms but I still keep looking for them!

Anyway, AF is due 23rd (assuming 35 day cycle) so it should be a busy testing day if we can all hold out until then.

:dust: to all xo


----------



## shortie58

Now 6dpo went down town and thought I felt a flood like af had started but no so still in there with a chance :thumbup: good luck to us all x


----------



## zestygirl

Welcome Berri :) Sorry to hear you have a cold - you have company cuz SO DO I!! Nose has been running like crazy. Yesterday my DH (duh) poured me a glass of wine at dinner, and then pressured me to take some tylenol Cold & Flu in front of company at dinner. Dumb Dumb. I reminded him that I don't want babies with 2 heads and not to do that...lol...I've been toughing it out drug free. Asked him last night how he would like to handle the HPT since this is our first cycle trying. I asked if he'd like to be surprised (ie - I do the testing and deliver the news) or if he wants to do a test together. He chose the latter. I said "But - but - what if I wanna test early??? Do you really want to deal with like 5 days of testing??" He looked at me weird and said "Pfff - No - why would you want to test early? Lets just wait." I know this is a family friendly thread, so I won't repeat the expletive that went through my head. But now I have a ton of pressure NOT to test early. So yes - lets pass the time and hold our cards as long as we can before turning them over!!

CURRENT TESTERS IN OUR THREAD INCLUDE:
Twag - TTC#1, cycle 9 and looking good after a bd-a-thon!! she is back after a break.
Lola - Also her first cycle after a break
Wishuwerehere - TTC#2, she is our newlywed and this is her first proper cycle trying.
Shortie - with an awesome name is ttc # 2
Bubblebelly - TTC#1 she is NTNP 
Callie - She is TTC#3, and this is her first try after bc
OoOo - Marilyn - with the cutest avatar ever BD's EVERY DAY sometimes twice!!!! Props, Girl! lol
SianMa is TTC#2 and is a fellow POAS addict. This is also her first proper cycle and her chart is looking FAB
Andi86 has been trying for a while TTC#1. She is NTNP and extra baby dust goes out to her!
Berri is TTC#2 also NTNP and has a cold like me.
zestygirl (me!) 2 adopted sons, 2 daughters, 1 ectopic ttc#3 with DH this is our first cycle and we went to the FC to get tested.

Thats eleven of us! We are all due around the same time.

How about a question to pass the agonizing 2ww:

If you are PG, :bfp: how will you tell your DH? (Mine is above. I'm stuck waiting to POAS because he wants in on it....grrrr....)


----------



## Lola_0106

zestygirl - DH offered me a glass of wine last night too when we were round a friends house! sometimes i think he forgets ha! it must be so hard for you not to POAS!! i'm a fellow POAS addict and DH also wants to be there when i test so we have come up with a compromise... i have loads of ICs so i'm gunna use the them whenever i have an urge and if i get anything that looks like it could be a BFP i will wait until DH is there to take a FRER! 

I think i have calculated wrong and I am 4DPO today, AF still due on 23rd, last night i had cramps in my left hand side of my lower stomach, was quite painful! had the odd cramp on and off today, not sure what it is as i'm sure it would be too early for it to be implantation cramps? wish i'd paid more attention to my body before now!!


----------



## RC86

Hello all

Can I jump on this boat? I'm new to the forum and I'm due to start my period on the 22nd...so might be testing the same time as you girls *fingers crossed*

Been trying to conceive since Dec this is cycle number 6 as I have a short 25 day cycle.

Very sore itchy boobs and constantly hard nipples hoping this is a sign but not going to build hopes up too much.

Good Luck to you all!


----------



## Twag

6DPO today here and OMG I am so tired - I too have had a runny nose & stuffy 1st thing in the morning since 1/2dpo :shrug:

Well I will test and then tell DH - he knows my cycles very well so will know when AF is due but also he asks me daily how my temp & chart is :haha: he is very on board with the TTC :cloud9:

Sending out some :dust:


----------



## RC86

Also this is first time ttc so its all new to me :)


----------



## lutz720

my af is around 24th. i dont know which dpo i am. i just BD once during or around ovulation.i think i am out this month becoz i am symptomless. nothing completely is going on here. but am hoping that you girls get your bfps...i like to read about bfps. laways out a smile on my face.


----------



## wishuwerehere

Help me girls I am desperate to poas even though it would show nothing right now! arrggghhhh!!!

ETA: to answer your question zestygirl, my OH has said I can 'pee on as many cheapo tests as I want, and let him know when I get a + on one of them and we can do a digi together' not helpful - he should say he wants to be there to stop me from obsessing!


----------



## Twag

I am holding off until 8/9dpo before starting to POAS IC's :wacko:


----------



## wishuwerehere

Yeah there's no point before then, i just can' help myself :eyeroll: ideally someone would hide my hpts until at least 10dpo...


----------



## prayn4twins

Hi all!! I'm a new member but not new to the site. I come here all the time for answers (and have all my questions answered). Not sure how many dpo I am bc I don't temp, but anxious to start testing. My advanced digital CBE had a solid smiley Sat so I assume Ive o'd by now. I wore poor DH out the past week hoping for a BFP in 2 weeks smiley. I had 1 mc is November (bday month) and 1 in March crying. So heres hoping 3rd time is the charm. Stickey Baby dust to everyone.


----------



## Twag

:dust:


----------



## zestygirl

I am also resisting the pops urge right now. Totally relate ladies! lets just wait a few more days!! symptom spotting could be a worthy substitute and I have a new one...lol for the past hour I had a sharp but mild throbbing pain in my uterus. No too painful but default in the womb (I think) and def noticeable. It has mostly subsided. Implantation cramping???? Here's hoping.

In fact: we are all in the window for implantation right now. Symptoms include slight bleeding, uterine twinges and cramping. Anyone feel anything?


----------



## Twag

cramping & twinges all day today here


----------



## Callie-xoxox

Since this is my first cycle ttc. How much is a stress a bad factor? 
We just found out Brendon ( our 4 year old) his bio mother who abandoned him 2 years ago is fighting to get him back, and because she was mia for so long we were never able to get custody because he would never show up for court ( she is in Indiana we are in a canada). I am pretty sure the stress of this all isn't going to be good. And we might have to stop ttc after this cycle until this is all figured out :(


----------



## zestygirl

Callie, her chances are almost zilch. First of all, she is required to come to Canada for all the court dates because that is where the child lives. Secondly, she has to serve you for every date. Most importantly though, Canadian courts are ultimately concerned with doing what is best for the child-not her. You are the only family he's known. You have records showing that her interest is new, she never showed up for him before. She has established a transparent precedent for herself. Best case scenario for her: the judge may grant her visitation, but likely she would have to move to Canada AND she would have to pay you support. Don't worry :) let her rant and rave, she's got nothin. As for stress, believe me if stress could shake a bean loose, half of all babies would never make it at all. Xo


----------



## Callie-xoxox

She had full custody though. That what's screwing us, it seems lik the courts don't even care anout Brendon at this point. The 31 we as court and her lawyer told her she is taking him back with her. Blows my mind how she would take him away from all he knows. I am more of a mother to him then she ever will be. So frustrating. Just hoping it all goes okay, and if she does get him. Hope she has changed. I am just stressing so much, I hope or doesn't effect my babymaking!


----------



## zestygirl

You should research In loco parentis. Also, I don't know your specific situation but please go to the following website: 

https://www.attorneygeneral.jus.gov...es/Parenting_Affidavit_Self-Help_Guide-EN.pdf

If you need to file an emergency motion to stop her from taking him, refer to page 6. Duty counsel at your local family law courthouse can help you with the forms if you dont have a lawyer. If you have questions, feel free to PM me. I'm not a lawyer but I am very familiar with custody law in Canada. ;)


----------



## RC86

I've had sharp stabbing pains on the side of my lower stomach...I'm not sure what it is or if related at all but that's just been today...they just come and go like maybe 3 times today only lasting like a couple seconds. Maybe could be a sign? x


----------



## OoOo

Hi girls. I'm cd 18 today. Feeling sore nipples but not severe and that's about it. I'm a bit tired but don't know if that's anything. Days away from testing. :(. I had pos opk day 13,14. Bd every day up until day 15. Df decided to sleep all night Friday so I was mad. An he didn't make up for it Saturday morning so I'm upset that I may have missed ov on day 15/16. I feel so resentful that I'm putting my body through clomid and if he's tired that's it! Well I'm tired. I'm actually thinking about not trying next month or taking clomid if I get bfn. I guess bad mood can be added to my symptoms. I just hope I ov day 13 when I had my pos or atleast I did weds thurs fri. As we bd at 2am Friday just not Friday night and nothing else all weekend. He actually said to me if Friday was so important I shouldn't lie saying all week was important. Fuming!!!! I showed him my maybe baby App which had Monday thru to Sunday highlighted as days to bd. as if I'd lie so we can bd. I'm bloody fed up and tired too but kept on going in hope of a bfp. Df just doesn't care if he falls asleep. I thought he was being really great this month. But no he couldn't be bothered when it might have mattered. I know you can ov any time up to a few hours to 36 hours after pos. but can't help feeling I missed it cos of him and I stand no chance of bfp. Sorry for rant. Feeling down. He made me cry yesterday when his mother was here too. I said something I got a fact wrong and he looked at me like I was a thick cow. I felt stupid like I'd been kicked in guts and just cried but manage to dry my eyes before they saw. Don't think I'm doing too good this tww


----------



## wishuwerehere

Sorry to hear that Callie, I hope it gets sorted soon. it sounds like it's obviously in your favour though, if she hasn't been around for 2 years there's no way any court would let her take off with him.

I have zero implantation symptoms :( but I think I'm only 4/5 dpo so I won't give up yet! horrendous sore bbs today but that could be anything...


----------



## OoOo

I think I'm 5dpo. I have sore nipples too. But it's probably progesterone rising :(


----------



## wishuwerehere

OoOo said:


> I think I'm 5dpo. I have sore nipples too. But it's probably progesterone rising :(

That's what I thought :nope: not feeling very positive today, I think I just want to confirm I'm not pg so I can move on! Also I'm pissed because I just found out that hubby is going away for a conference next month and it's definitely going to be over when i ov so looks like next month is out. Sigh.


----------



## zestygirl

Welcome Lutz! and Praynfortwins...wow - you are brave to brand yourself with a username like that! Good to have you join us :) RC86 - hoping you get your BFP this month.

Just to recap: Wondering if anyone has an idea of how to tell their DH they are PG, and also (since we're all around the same time) if anyone has implantation symptoms?


----------



## wishuwerehere

I heard a cute story where someone told their OH they had something weird on their belly, can he come and have a look, and they'd written on a message from their baby - I love things like that, too cute!


----------



## Callie-xoxox

I have no idea how to tell Dave. I need to think of something. It's our first baby together so it's very special for us.


----------



## Callie-xoxox

wishuwerehere said:


> Sorry to hear that Callie, I hope it gets sorted soon. it sounds like it's obviously in your favour though, if she hasn't been around for 2 years there's no way any court would let her take off with him.
> 
> I have zero implantation symptoms :( but I think I'm only 4/5 dpo so I won't give up yet! horrendous sore bbs today but that could be anything...

Thank you, it's going to be a battle. I just hope it happens soon. Hubby works up north so he has had to take a break from work to stay home.

Also were your ever in teen pregnancy?! I swear i remember you from when I was pregnant with Lyrik.


----------



## OoOo

I gave him the pee stick lol. He wasn't impressed lol. If I am pregnant this month. I would be due on his birthday. So I might get a happy birthday card and put my test in there. He will probably think I'm nuts. I did have some sharp pains Sunday and also some crampy. When I got pos opk I also had sore crampy sharp pains. Then they went after few days. Then Sunday I had it.


----------



## shortie58

I have ordered a t shirt with an owl on it for Katie to wear which says I'm gonna be a big sister think that is how we will tell daddy and the grandparents :thumbup:


----------



## wishuwerehere

Callie-xoxox said:


> wishuwerehere said:
> 
> 
> Sorry to hear that Callie, I hope it gets sorted soon. it sounds like it's obviously in your favour though, if she hasn't been around for 2 years there's no way any court would let her take off with him.
> 
> I have zero implantation symptoms :( but I think I'm only 4/5 dpo so I won't give up yet! horrendous sore bbs today but that could be anything...
> 
> Thank you, it's going to be a battle. I just hope it happens soon. Hubby works up north so he has had to take a break from work to stay home.
> 
> Also were your ever in teen pregnancy?! I swear i remember you from when I was pregnant with Lyrik.Click to expand...

Yeah, i did used to use teen preg - I was 19 when i fell pg with my daughter. i think that's the first time anyone has remembered me! i do remember your daughter's name because it's quite unusual but really beautiful :D


----------



## littleone1993

Hi there,

Sorry to join so late! I'm 5dpo too testing on or around the 24th. I've set my date at the 27th but will test before then definitely being a little bit of a POAS addict. I haven't really being symptom spotting this month even though we Bd'd on 4/5 fertile days so hoping for a very lucky month :)


----------



## OoOo

littleone1993 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Sorry to join so late! I'm 5dpo too testing on or around the 24th. I've set my date at the 27th but will test before then definitely being a little bit of a POAS addict. I haven't really being symptom spotting this month even though we Bd'd on 4/5 fertile days so hoping for a very lucky month :)

Hi and welcome. We're similar in dates I'm usually28 day cycle. Last cycle I got a pos opk on cd 15 and had period exactly 14 days later. This is my second lot of clomid this month I had pos opk cd 13. So I may get af anytime from 22 to 24th. I'm going to test from the 20th. As I leave to go on holiday on the 24th march.


----------



## Andi86

Very tired the last two days. Sinus headache today i just cant shake...could be spring allergies though. Twinges yesterday.


----------



## Lola_0106

Hope everything works out for you Callie!

Today I've had twinges and cramps in my uterus area and heart burn but could be the take away I had last night (oops!). The tenderness in my boobs is starting to go though, still tender but no where near as much as before.


----------



## Berri

zestygirl said:


> Just to recap: Wondering if anyone has an idea of how to tell their DH they are PG, and also (since we're all around the same time) if anyone has implantation symptoms?

I am trying desperately to avoid POAs for at least another week (I'm cd27 of 35 day cycle). I will just test and then show him the BFP (hey, a bit of positive thinking can't hurt!). Simple! I love the idea of the t-shirt but too worried that it would jinx me somehow if I bought it now...

Hope everyone's having fun symptom spotting!! No signs of implantation for me really (other than crapming at 3dpo). Cold now progressed to awful cough (would love to down some medication with a big glass of wine and sleep the whole day but am at work instead... just as good right :wacko: ). Bbs definitely seem bigger this morning (but still think this has more to do with DS self-weaning off evening feeds). 

Went to bed early last night and woke up this morning only to realise we haven't bd in 3 days... seems strange! Hopefully I did o around cd21 otherwise we might have quit too early :(

Callie good luck with the custody issue - it's not the stress that's the issue but how you deal with it (yoga, a walk outside, meditation might help).


----------



## Andi86

zestygirl said:


> Just to recap: Wondering if anyone has an idea of how to tell their DH they are PG

Id probably just call him to the bathroom and get him to look at the test cause I think I will be crying so hard with excitement I probably wouldn't be able to tell him lol.


----------



## Callie-xoxox

I'm not sure of what systoms I should have. But I am so sleepy! I feel like if I shut my eyes I will fall asleep. And I'm not much of is sleeper it's weird for me. And my nipples are crazy, bigger then normal And sore.

I am so excited and nervous to test. Since its my first cycle trying ever I don't know how I will react if I get a negative or my period.


----------



## Andi86

ok for some reason this month I'm so impatient! Like these last 4 dpo have been the longest ever! I feel like its been 2 weeks already. I know I said I'd wait till the day after my expected AF, I`m starting to think I might not be able to wait that long this time around.


----------



## zestygirl

We only have one more week.Lets all really try to hang in there. Testing now is nothing but self torment. Don't do it, Andi!!!! Go stalk some charts instead. Remember, u only have to wait one more day ;)


----------



## Berri

I'm with zestygirl... Andi WAIT!!! I haven't got any tests in the house and must fight the urge to buy some on the way home. It's agonising but so is a BFN (even when it's waaaaay too early to test).


----------



## bubblebelly

a few weeks ago I ordered around 50 cheapies :dohh:
and they are are smiling up at me from my work drawer this instant..

I know, I know.. too early... I am 5-6 dpo today..
and having dull aches and cramps consistently.. I've already gone to the loo.. so i know its not "that" type of cramps...
they kinda feel like mild AF cramps.. :shrug:

I told myself I would stay away from Symptom Spotting! but cant help analysing everything right now...

is anyone else suffering from aches and pains??... sucks how we still have so long to go before testing!!! which dpo will you guys be testing from???
:dust:


----------



## Callie-xoxox

I have body aches too, my hips the most. 
I am not exactly sure on my dpo since I don't know exactly when I ovulated. 
I am testing the day I should get my af. I don't have any tests just so I don't let then haunt me.


----------



## shortie58

I caved and tested just now at 7dpo and nothing :cry: know it could be far to early but totally feel pregnant!! Still have sore heavy boobs,nausea on and off intense hunger, feeling tired and a discharge which is new for me.. Oh and I am still having some tummy cramps but they feel different to that of af::wacko: really need to STOP testing now ladies please give me a kick up the bum!!!!


----------



## Twag

I have had mild cramps and twinges I am 7DPO today and OMG backache!!

So I am starting to test tomorrow 8DPO and I fully expect a BFN but I have vowed to test from 8DPO until either a BFP or AF :thumbup: POAS addict and I do not expect anything other than a BFN so anything else is a bonus :D

GL ladies :dust:


----------



## RC86

I'm waiting till the day after im due which would be the 23rd I've done to many early tests coming back negative so I've told myself now I'm not going to put myself though that.

I've got sore boobs still and mild cramps or yesterday had stabbing pains but I'm not feeling positive this month yet. 

Good luck to you all :)


----------



## OoOo

I'm cd 19. 6dpo. Backache. Slightly sore nipples. That's all.


----------



## wishuwerehere

I have an odd symptom today - like milk 'let down' feeling in my boobs. Really strange - i keep expecting a wet patch to appear on my shirt!


----------



## zestygirl

I am so sick!!! Omg!! DH dragged me to meet his new baby nephew yesterday. I told everyone I shouldn't go as I'm sick with a crappy cold and baby is only 6mos. They all said it would be fine as long as i didn't touch the baby :( he was sooooo cute and I couldn't even hold him! I was looking up remedies I can take, when I read that having an illness like a cold suppresses your immune system and increases the chance of conception. So I am gaining some comfort from this theory...lol... My temp spiked today (6dpo) which happens every month as my progesterone peaks. Hoping it stays nice and high. I have 1hpt and plan to take it with DH, 12-14dpo dep on how long we can wait.


----------



## Andi86

What exactly are twinges supposed to feel like? Reading different sites say different things. Some site say you dont feel it until after 7dpo and its sharp pains. Others sites say can be felt right away but are dull/light fluttering/poking or pinching. The second is what ive been having since dpo 2. Its a weird sensation that it almost constant at first i thought it was gas but it just keeps happening. I havent had sharp pains or cramps just like fluttering/pinching feeling. Is this what twinges are supposed to feel like?

I should also add ive never had this before ever. Thats why its standing out to me. No other smyptoms ive had have stuck around. But i am only 5dpo so maybe its to early for symptoms yet.


----------



## Andi86

Actually i shouldnt say no other symptoms have stuck around cause I have been tired more then normal since sunday. 

Oh and yesterday i had a decafe coffee and felt nauseous afterwards.


----------



## Lola_0106

I don't want to get my hopes up... But I've got light pink spotting. Never had this before, ever. Thought I was around 5/6dpo but could be later. Also have pain in my left hand side. 

When should I test?


----------



## OoOo

Maybe a couple of days onwards from now hun x


----------



## Callie-xoxox

I know this is way to early to be a pregnancy by symptom but I am having crazy vivid dream and i never do. Also everything I eat goes right through me, it's awful.


----------



## zestygirl

ATTENTION TESTERS: I will be posted a link to something entertaining each day from now til test. If you have anything to contribute, please post. Lets laugh and help distract eachother til T day ! I will be updating these links along with test results as they come in to the front page (first post). 

Lola: that is a great sign! I agree with Marilyn. 2 days would be a good idea, and fmu. Andi: I think cramps are different for everyone. The fact that you are having them is what's encouraging :) 

I don't feel PG at all. Sweaty, no appetite, nauseated...but all likely because I'm ill. I will wait and hope though. 

NOW: for your entertainment, link of the day. You are guaranteed a laugh from this ladies. *MEN IN LABOUR SIMULATION *ENJOY!https://vimeo.com/m/65927758


----------



## wishuwerehere

Lola_0106 said:


> I don't want to get my hopes up... But I've got light pink spotting. Never had this before, ever. Thought I was around 5/6dpo but could be later. Also have pain in my left hand side.
> 
> When should I test?

That's really good! So excited for you! I'd wait maybe 3 days and test with fmu? Sounds really really positive though! :happydance:

Zestygirl - Just watched that video and pmsl!


----------



## OoOo

Callie-xoxox said:


> I know this is way to early to be a pregnancy by symptom but I am having crazy vivid dream and i never do. Also everything I eat goes right through me, it's awful.

Me too. I also had a dream about taking a clearblue digi and it says pregnant 1-2. I'm 7dpo holding off testing as long as I can. I know it's prob just a dream :(


----------



## OoOo

That link is so funny !!!


----------



## zestygirl

OoOo said:


> Callie-xoxox said:
> 
> 
> I know this is way to early to be a pregnancy by symptom but I am having crazy vivid dream and i never do. Also everything I eat goes right through me, it's awful.
> 
> Me too. I also had a dream about taking a clearblue digi and it says pregnant 1-2. I'm 7dpo holding off testing as long as I can. I know it's prob just a dream :(Click to expand...

Me 3. Crazy vivid dream that I was flying. But, I'm sick so it's probably just delirium...


----------



## TealHrts

Hi Ladies, May I join you?

According to FF I ovulated on the 8th of May and my period is due the 23rd. I'm kind of in shock at the moment because I wasn't expecting to ovulate so early! I had a mmc in March and we waited for my first cycle to ttc. My cycles have been really weird since my D & C. This is really strange for me as I was expecting to o at the end of this week but I'm already 6DPO!! 
So far I have been crampy,moody and the last two days I've been a blob on the couch with no energy. And my boobs are starting to get sore. It's driving me crazy that I have to wait to test, I'm sure everyone can relate to that!


----------



## zestygirl

Hi Teal. :) you and I have exactly the same cycle, length and o date. Check out my chart! Yes, the wait really sucks. Would this be bb #1 for you?


----------



## Callie-xoxox

zestygirl said:


> OoOo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Callie-xoxox said:
> 
> 
> I know this is way to early to be a pregnancy by symptom but I am having crazy vivid dream and i never do. Also everything I eat goes right through me, it's awful.
> 
> Me too. I also had a dream about taking a clearblue digi and it says pregnant 1-2. I'm 7dpo holding off testing as long as I can. I know it's prob just a dream :(Click to expand...
> 
> Me 3. Crazy vivid dream that I was flying. But, I'm sick so it's probably just delirium...Click to expand...

 I never ever remember my dreams ever. My one was so intense. It was Dave's mama who passed away last year may 2. Her and I were sitting in my labr room and talking anout how happy she was here to experience this with us. It was crazy sad.


----------



## bubblebelly

hey girls! so good to read updates on everyone's experiences so far..
as for me .. cramping in lower abdomen is still there on and off..
but considering I am now around 6-7 dpo, I feel a little anxious!
I know it could be progesterone too... so dont want to get my hopes up too high..
apart from that my boobs feel slightly more tender today..
nothing out of the ordinary then! fingers crossed!

best of luck xoxo
:dust:


----------



## TealHrts

zestygirl said:


> Hi Teal. :) you and I have exactly the same cycle, length and o date. Check out my chart! Yes, the wait really sucks. Would this be bb #1 for you?

Hi Zestygirl, I have 5 kids... B-22, G-20, B-16, B-12 and B-5. I lost baby #6 in March. We weren't trying to get pregnant, but when we lost that one we both decided to try again. I would love to check your chart since I'm kind of new to it. I still have to figure out how to post mine. It's nice knowing someone is on the same cycle as me! :thumbup:


----------



## Callie-xoxox

I've had a horrible headache for hours. I know it isn't good to take anything. Is there anything natural I can do?! It's really bad, my eyes Hurt even,


----------



## Andi86

Callie-xoxox said:


> I've had a horrible headache for hours. I know it isn't good to take anything. Is there anything natural I can do?! It's really bad, my eyes Hurt even,

Try a ice cold cloth on your forehead. Normally I take a ziplock bag of ice and wrap it in a cold damp cloth. Then I lay in a dark room and try to sleep it off.


----------



## zestygirl

Callie-xoxox said:


> I've had a horrible headache for hours. I know it isn't good to take anything. Is there anything natural I can do?! It's really bad, my eyes Hurt even,

You can also try a coffee. I know that caffeine is not really great if you're pg, but, prob much less harmful than Advil.


----------



## zestygirl

Hi Teal. Sounds like we have a lot on common. My eldest is 19, youngest is 12. We lost an unplanned baby to ectopic a few years ago, and recently are wanting another. To put your chart in your signature, start by going to ff. go to sharing. Click get code. Try a few out until you get the one you want. You will have to paste each bit of code on your babyandbump signature and preview to see how they look. To edit your bnb signature go to your user cp and edit signature. This is where you can paste the code from ff. hope this is helpful. :) GL!


----------



## zestygirl

Ok. I need to mention this. The horrible awful runny nose and headache that knocked me down so hard I had to stay home from work today: vanished. I slept almost all day, sick as heck. Weird.


----------



## Andi86

zestygirl said:


> Ok. I need to mention this. The horrible awful runny nose and headache that knocked me down so hard I had to stay home from work today: vanished. I slept almost all day, sick as heck. Weird.

Well glad your feeling better...was hoping maybe it was a pg symptom for you though. My cousin had cold like symptoms throughout her entire pregnancy. Guess you will know for sure soon!


----------



## Mrs.R

Hi Girls! :hi:

Sorry to butt in. Can i join too??

I am due for AF on the 23rd also! This is our first cycle TTC so i have no idea what to expect. 

We used OPK's this month but for some reason i had no EWCM!! :dohh: So I'm not sure about my chances. No symptoms so far either, i think I'm 4-5dpo. 

Ah well, time will tell. =) :coffee:


----------



## Berri

Callie-xoxox said:


> I've had a horrible headache for hours. I know it isn't good to take anything. Is there anything natural I can do?! It's really bad, my eyes Hurt even,

There's an acupressure point on your hand in the fleshy bit b/w thumb and forefinger. If you google "acupressure headache hand" you should find it. Works a treat :D

Zestygirl glad you're feeling better. I'd kill for a day in bed. Still feeling really cruddy... been coughing for what feels like an eternity!!

Welcome Mrs.R.

Turns out I'm not very good at the waiting game. With insomnia raging last night I used some time to do a HPT "just in case" I had been headed for a 28 day cycle (today is cd28). Of course BFN but I figure that's because I'm going for 35 again like last month (I know I didn't have any EWCM until way after cd14 anyway :wacko: ). 

At least today is my last day of work for the week. Now I get to spend the days with DS, yay :D


----------



## wishuwerehere

For headaches i asked my mum, who is into her herbal remedies and she suggests lavender, if it's a tension headache. Don't know if that helps?

Today i have zilch symptoms. I know it's still early at 6dpo but i feel really negative. At least this has got rid of my compulsion to poas...


----------



## shortie58

Morning everyone so today I have tummy cramps again and feel extremely grumpy . Took a test 8dpo and of course negative... But my very good friend had a dream last night that I test on sun (which is my daughter 2nd birthday party ) and find out I'm pregnant so fingers crossed that is the case :thumbup: I would be 12 dpo xxx


----------



## Twag

Still having the same symptoms (now have a spot on my forehead I never have spots) POAS this morning 8dpo and a BFN of course but I expected it lol

:dust: ladies


----------



## RC86

All of you have so many more symptoms then me...my boobs are still really killing me, this must of being going on for nearly a week now to the point I'm wearing a sport bra today rather then a normal bra. I do get sore boobs towards AF but I don't remember them being this sore or last this long. Fingers crossed its a sign...only time will tell.

How bad is caffeine for ttc? I drink about 4-5 cups of tea a day, I've cut down believe it or not from about 8-9 but maybe I should cut down more?

Hope your all feeling positive today, I just realized I'm heading home to my mums on the 22nd for a couple nights so I don't know to test a day early or a couple days later if AF doesn't arrive by the 22nd.


----------



## RC86

Just been messing around trying to get these timelines in my signature...seeing if it works


----------



## xheylove

Can I join? This is my first post and my first month trying! AF due to arrive 5/23. Been experiencing low, dull cramps since 3dpo. Weird twinges in my side, and woke up last night because it was really uncomfortable sleeping on my stomach and my boobs were really sore. I don't want to get my hopes up since I know that it may take a few tries so I'm very cautiously symptom spotting! Crossing my fingers!!


----------



## zestygirl

Good Morning, Ladies! I woke up today to see a flock of baby geese on my front lawn. Just precious. Must be a good omen 

https://i.imgur.com/XGbp8us.jpg

Additionally, I have an absolutely hysterical video of a *BABY WHO IS TERRIFIED OF HIS MOMMY'S SNEEZES.* You do not want to miss this one. If you haven't seen the last one, of 2 *MEN IN A LABOUR SIMULATION*, go to the first post. I am updating the links I submit for each of the last 10 days to the first post along with HPT results.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N9oxmRT2YWw


----------



## zestygirl

Welcome, Hey love. You are one of several ladies here trying for the first time! I will update you to the first post :)

Good Luck!!


----------



## xheylove

zestygirl said:


> Welcome, Hey love. You are one of several ladies here trying for the first time! I will update you to the first post :)
> 
> Good Luck!!

Yay! Thank you so much! Excited to see what happens next week for everyone!


----------



## RC86

aww love that video...too cute!


----------



## Twag

:haha: that video is too cute


----------



## Callie-xoxox

I forgot I bought some cheap cheap ebay tests, they came in the mail yesterday. They ate staring me in the face! I can't do it! I'm trying to wait till I am dpo 14 but I think it might be the 12. It's going to be hard. But I know a negative will just make me sad.


Also Dave's ex girl friend just found out she was pregnant its all over fb. I'm a bit jealous and I'm not normally a jealous person.


----------



## Andi86

RC86 said:


> All of you have so many more symptoms then me...my boobs are still really killing me, this must of being going on for nearly a week now to the point I'm wearing a sport bra today rather then a normal bra. I do get sore boobs towards AF but I don't remember them being this sore or last this long. Fingers crossed its a sign...only time will tell.
> 
> How bad is caffeine for ttc? I drink about 4-5 cups of tea a day, I've cut down believe it or not from about 8-9 but maybe I should cut down more?
> 
> Hope your all feeling positive today, I just realized I'm heading home to my mums on the 22nd for a couple nights so I don't know to test a day early or a couple days later if AF doesn't arrive by the 22nd.

I think you should only have 1-2 cups of caffine a day. Dont forgrt that includes soda and also chocolate has caffine in it as well.

No symptoms for me today. Starting to think this month is a bust...


----------



## RC86

Thanks Andi I will cut it down a bit more...it's very hard though as I think I'm a bit of a tea addict. 

Callie it's normal to get jealous when women are plastering all over Facebook how happy they are to announce they are expecting...since I stated ttc I'm sure more of my friends/work colleagues/people I may know have got pregnant...it's like there is something in the water that I'm not getting! Im happy for them all but insainly jealous when I'm also not a jealous person.


----------



## Callie-xoxox

RC86 said:


> Thanks Andi I will cut it down a bit more...it's very hard though as I think I'm a bit of a tea addict.
> 
> Callie it's normal to get jealous when women are plastering all over Facebook how happy they are to announce they are expecting...since I stated ttc I'm sure more of my friends/work colleagues/people I may know have got pregnant...it's like there is something in the water that I'm not getting! Im happy for them all but insainly jealous when I'm also not a jealous person.

Her and her bf weren't Even trying. They have known each other for 3 months. I am happy for her. Just hoping I get my positive soon. But even more I hope ladies who have been trying get there positive. All in time!


----------



## Andi86

Im the same way get super jealous even though im happy for them. 2 girls I know had there babies yesterday. Seeing newborns makes it hard i just want one so bad!


----------



## Lola_0106

I'm the same, a friend announced she was pregnant yesterday and although i'm soo happy for her i feel a bit jealous! 

so i caved and tested :blush: 

I really wish I new what DPO I am (will be charting is this isnt our month i think from now on).

I've attached a pic, please convince me I need to wait a few more days and it's super early!! today i have had really painful BBs, even walking across the room at work hurt!
 



Attached Files:







photo.jpg
File size: 25.5 KB
Views: 23


----------



## Lola_0106

sorry i dont know how to turn that the right way or make it any bigger!


----------



## zestygirl

Lola_0106 said:


> I've attached a pic, please convince me I need to wait a few more days and it's super early!! today i have had really painful BBs, even walking across the room at work hurt!

Because you are due around May 23rd, you should likely have O'd around May 8-9th making you only 6-7dpo. This may not be true for you (it isn't for me - I ovulate day 11) but you have nothing else to go on. This only ASSUMES you have a somewhat typical cycle where you would ovulate around 14days prior to AF. After you start trackingl, you may find that you are up to 2 days out on either side of this estimate.

The bottom line here is exactly what you wanted to hear, and it is 100% true: You are way WAY too early to test!

Oh, and one more thing: BBS usually become more tender as Progesterone rises. Progesterone peaks approx. 7 days after ovulated. It's a good sign that you've O'd, and also a good indicator that you are about 7dpo.


----------



## RC86

Lola...it's way too early to test and get a BFP!! Try again in a week. You've still got a chance :)


----------



## Callie-xoxox

What do you ladies do to keep busy during the day? I stay at home with my babies. Well kids not so much babie anymore :(. I am constantly thinking about testing even though I m is my will be negative. My house is clean laundry done. Im crocheting my newborn nephew ( 2 weeks old) a little Dino hat, but there is only so much crocheting I can do before I get bored.


----------



## RC86

I work weird shifts so I was working late yesterday and have been on standby (on call) for work all day today so not been able to do much days like these and my days off I usually just potter round the house, doing housework, walking dog and the usual day to day business but I get bored and frustrated at times. Today I've had such a lazy day I've hardly moved off the sofa, been really tired all day but I think that's down to working late yesterday. If I had tests in the house I would find it very hard not to be taking one everyday do I don't have them in house haha. I want to just wait until AF doesn't come then go but a FR one.


----------



## OoOo

zestygirl said:


> Lola_0106 said:
> 
> 
> I've attached a pic, please convince me I need to wait a few more days and it's super early!! today i have had really painful BBs, even walking across the room at work hurt!
> 
> Because you are due around May 23rd, you should likely have O'd around May 8-9th making you only 6-7dpo. This may not be true for you (it isn't for me - I ovulate day 11) but you have nothing else to go on. This only ASSUMES you have a somewhat typical cycle where you would ovulate around 14days prior to AF. After you start trackingl, you may find that you are up to 2 days out on either side of this estimate.
> 
> The bottom line here is exactly what you wanted to hear, and it is 100% true: You are way WAY too early to test!
> 
> Oh, and one more thing: BBS usually become more tender as Progesterone rises. Progesterone peaks approx. 7 days after ovulated. It's a good sign that you've O'd, and also a good indicator that you are about 7dpo.Click to expand...

I agree. I had opk 8th may so I'm going by that. I'm cd 20 today. My boobs hurt but I too think its progesterone rising. Before clomid I wasn't getting any sore boobs an a progesterone blood test sure enough showed me not ovulating. This is my second month on clomid and blood test tomorrow. Hoping my sore bbs are a sign on ovulation. I am waiting until sunday to try a frer


----------



## OoOo

Plus bbs pain has really peaked today. It's got worse each day. So excited and so nervous for my blood test tomorrow.


----------



## Andi86

Callie-xoxox said:


> What do you ladies do to keep busy during the day? I stay at home with my babies. Well kids not so much babie anymore :(. I am constantly thinking about testing even though I m is my will be negative. My house is clean laundry done. Im crocheting my newborn nephew ( 2 weeks old) a little Dino hat, but there is only so much crocheting I can do before I get bored.

I work mon-fri 8:30-5:00 come home spend time with the DH and dog. Weekends im home alone Sat so i normally get my cleaning and stuff done, do some relaxing, see some friends, ect. Sunday is the day both me and my hubby have off together. The snow is finally gone up here in the part of Canada im in. Starting to warm up too so im sure we will soon be spending some days out at the family cabin. Hopefully that will help with the 2ww waits this summer if it doesnt happen this cycle.


----------



## Callie-xoxox

Andi86 said:


> Callie-xoxox said:
> 
> 
> What do you ladies do to keep busy during the day? I stay at home with my babies. Well kids not so much babie anymore :(. I am constantly thinking about testing even though I m is my will be negative. My house is clean laundry done. Im crocheting my newborn nephew ( 2 weeks old) a little Dino hat, but there is only so much crocheting I can do before I get bored.
> 
> I work mon-fri 8:30-5:00 come home spend time with the DH and dog. Weekends im home alone Sat so i normally get my cleaning and stuff done, do some relaxing, see some friends, ect. Sunday is the day both me and my hubby have off together. The snow is finally gone up here in the part of Canada im in. Starting to warm up too so im sure we will soon be spending some days out at the family cabin. Hopefully that will help with the 2ww waits this summer if it doesnt happen this cycle.Click to expand...


Where I'm canada are you? We got no snow this year. :( just lots of rain. I think when Dave gets home I'm going to get him to hide the tests haha then I don't obsess over it.


----------



## wishuwerehere

Callie-xoxox said:


> What do you ladies do to keep busy during the day? I stay at home with my babies. Well kids not so much babie anymore :(. I am constantly thinking about testing even though I m is my will be negative. My house is clean laundry done. Im crocheting my newborn nephew ( 2 weeks old) a little Dino hat, but there is only so much crocheting I can do before I get bored.

I work in the mornings, then I come home and there's no way I can poas with my 3 year old around, she'd want to know what the hell I was up to and probably try to 'help' me out :dohh: 
I try and go out in the afternoons to keep us busy otherwise I would constantly be analysing everything. Find fun things to do with the kids and that'll eat up your time, promise! :thumbup:


----------



## zestygirl

Marilyn: sore bbs are a sign that you've o'd :) obviously not a guarantee, but, temps would be great for you to ensure the clomid is doing its job.


----------



## OoOo

Yeh I tried last cycle didn't get on with it. Woke up different times etc. so was trying relax this cycle. Easier said than done now I'm halfway thru 2ww. Hoping my bloods show ov when I have them taken to tomorrow


----------



## Lola_0106

Thanks everyone! Really needed you to confirm for me! I. Finding it so hard to keep my mind off TTC!


----------



## Andi86

Callie-xoxox said:


> Andi86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Callie-xoxox said:
> 
> 
> What do you ladies do to keep busy during the day? I stay at home with my babies. Well kids not so much babie anymore :(. I am constantly thinking about testing even though I m is my will be negative. My house is clean laundry done. Im crocheting my newborn nephew ( 2 weeks old) a little Dino hat, but there is only so much crocheting I can do before I get bored.
> 
> I work mon-fri 8:30-5:00 come home spend time with the DH and dog. Weekends im home alone Sat so i normally get my cleaning and stuff done, do some relaxing, see some friends, ect. Sunday is the day both me and my hubby have off together. The snow is finally gone up here in the part of Canada im in. Starting to warm up too so im sure we will soon be spending some days out at the family cabin. Hopefully that will help with the 2ww waits this summer if it doesnt happen this cycle.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where I'm canada are you? We got no snow this year. :( just lots of rain. I think when Dave gets home I'm going to get him to hide the tests haha then I don't obsess over it.Click to expand...

Northwestern Ontario close to Manitoba border. Where abouts are you?


----------



## shortie58

Bloody hell sore back,sore boobs,swollen tummy and eating everything in sight, please either hurry up witch or BFP please as am going mad lol


----------



## Andi86

You know its so funny i check BnB website more then I check my facebook now lol.


----------



## zestygirl

Shortie, Lola, Andi, WUWH, Callie, Marilyn. 

Looks like we're all dying...including me. I am at work. If anyone searches my browser history, they're sure to wonder if I'm nuts - and will also know I'm trying to get PG....does that stop me? Noooooo.... I have a full on case of ttc-itis. 

New symptoms for me today: a feeling like I'm about to burst into tears for no reason, extremely unusual for me.

Well, Fingers crossed for all of us that we can stand it. REMEMBER: Only AF means you're out. If you cave and test and get a BFN (this will likely happen if you test now) it only means there's no answer for you yet. Does not mean you're not PG.

BUT DON'T TEST!!!!! Lol...


----------



## shortie58

I caved and tested earlier today :wacko: must not test again until the weekend!!!!!!!:dohh:


----------



## Callie-xoxox

I am in tears today and yesterday even happy things I cry, Dave texted me " I love you babe thanks for making me lunch" I started crying. Emotional wreck i am, also my boobies might fall off they hurt so bad comfy sports bra for me.


----------



## Heather11

I am testing the 23rd as well!!!!! :flower:


----------



## RC86

Callie I'm feeling the same about my boobs...they hurt so bad I've had to dig out some sports bras! Hopefully it's a symptom for us...fingers crossed! Mine usually hurt just before AF but not this bad!


----------



## Andi86

zestygirl said:


> Shortie, Lola, Andi, WUWH, Callie, Marilyn.
> 
> Looks like we're all dying...including me. I am at work. If anyone searches my browser history, they're sure to wonder if I'm nuts - and will also know I'm trying to get PG....does that stop me? Noooooo.... I have a full on case of ttc-itis.
> 
> New symptoms for me today: a feeling like I'm about to burst into tears for no reason, extremely unusual for me.
> 
> Well, Fingers crossed for all of us that we can stand it. REMEMBER: Only AF means you're out. If you cave and test and get a BFN (this will likely happen if you test now) it only means there's no answer for you yet. Does not mean you're not PG.
> 
> BUT DON'T TEST!!!!! Lol...

I already think Im out. All my symptoms have disappeared :( if they come back I might test a day or two before my AF.


----------



## Callie-xoxox

Your not out! Not till that witch shows up! Beeeee Positive!!!!!


----------



## bubblebelly

omg trying so hard not to test!!
my cramps have gone now! weird hey? 
I had some mild nausea last night - but I am just putting it down to tiredness
I dont want to attribute it to anything else right now or else I'll just drive myself insane!
im at CD21 now.. so AF due in a week! eek !!


----------



## zestygirl

Callie-xoxox said:


> Your not out! Not till that witch shows up! Beeeee Positive!!!!!

Totally. I've been pregnant 5 times.the only time I ever knew I was pg before testing was the time I had the ectopic. Every other time I was clueless.


----------



## zestygirl

Heather11 said:


> I am testing the 23rd as well!!!!! :flower:

Welcome Heather! I will update you to the list of testers in our first post right away. Best of luck waiting til the 23rd. Many of us are finding the wait very difficult! :)

Now for a truly taunting update: Our thread has reached 20 testers. It is statistically probable that between 5 and 7 of us WILL get our BFPS this month! Which of us will it be????


----------



## Callie-xoxox

That'a crazy! That's a lot of us! How about all of us?! That would be wonderful! 
Has and of you ladies ever had PID. I have a bad bad one over 2 years ago. The doctors told me it could cause me to not get pregnant. I am 22 this year extremely healthy, just lost 35 lbs actually. I hope this helps for getting pregnant.


----------



## Heather11

zestygirl said:


> Heather11 said:
> 
> 
> I am testing the 23rd as well!!!!! :flower:
> 
> Welcome Heather! I will update you to the list of testers in our first post right away. Best of luck waiting til the 23rd. Many of us are finding the wait very difficult! :)
> 
> Now for a truly taunting update: Our thread has reached 20 testers. It is statistically probable that between 5 and 7 of us WILL get our BFPS this month! Which of us will it be????Click to expand...

Yay!! Thank you!! :flower: I doubt I will be able to wait, but that is the day my blood test is scheduled for!


----------



## Andi86

Callie-xoxox said:


> That'a crazy! That's a lot of us! How about all of us?! That would be wonderful!
> Has and of you ladies ever had PID. I have a bad bad one over 2 years ago. The doctors told me it could cause me to not get pregnant. I am 22 this year extremely healthy, just lost 35 lbs actually. I hope this helps for getting pregnant.

yes all of us would be wonderful:happydance:


----------



## wishuwerehere

Haha it would be great if all of us got our bfp this month! 
I'm pretty sure i'm out though, i just kind of have a feeling. However i will be genuinely excited to see ladies on here announce their pregnancies :) 
i have a horrendous cold and i'm at work so i'm going to go hide from my colleagues and look up ttc stuff on the internet :haha: anyone else really distracted at work atm?


----------



## RC86

I'm off to work shortly, I've a long day ahead of me but least its going to keep my mind off obsessing!

Have a fun day symptom spotting ladies :)


----------



## Berri

20 testers, how great would it be to see 20 bfps!! 

I still have this awful cough. Was teary yesterday. Today I've been very short tempered with dh but could just be result of being sick and not sleeping well. 

Hope work goes fast for those going in, it's 7:30pm here and I'm going to watch a bit of telly and having an early night. Two weeks is soooooo long!!


----------



## bubblebelly

Berri said:


> 20 testers, how great would it be to see 20 bfps!!
> 
> I still have this awful cough. Was teary yesterday. Today I've been very short tempered with dh but could just be result of being sick and not sleeping well.
> 
> Hope work goes fast for those going in, it's 7:30pm here and I'm going to watch a bit of telly and having an early night. Two weeks is soooooo long!!

where abouts are you berri? do you happen to be in aust?


----------



## shortie58

Today's symptoms still have tummy cramps and a white discharge when wiping,and a sore back but am determined not to test today as dont want another BFN :cry:


----------



## Berri

Hi bubblebelly, yep in melbourne. Where are you??

Shortie, stay strong. Don't test!


----------



## bubblebelly

oooooh! I'm in syd! how nice :)


----------



## zestygirl

wishuwerehere said:


> Haha it would be great if all of us got our bfp this month!
> I'm pretty sure i'm out though, i just kind of have a feeling. However i will be genuinely excited to see ladies on here announce their pregnancies :)
> i have a horrendous cold and i'm at work so i'm going to go hide from my colleagues and look up ttc stuff on the internet :haha: anyone else really distracted at work atm?


Lol....did you read my recent post? hehe....I'm at work distracting myself with TTC surfing right now! :dohh:


----------



## zestygirl

I have todays link. Something a little different than the last two, but I think it's very creative. Some of these *PREGNANT PAINTED BELLIES* are truly works of art!! Enjoy :) https://www.parenting.com/gallery/pregnant-belly-paintings


----------



## Callie-xoxox

Today's symptoms are my hips are just acking. And my boobs are killing me, when I took off my bra for bed last night it hurts so bad. I'm not sure how much of this is just going off my birth control or if it had to do with pregnancy or pms.


----------



## xheylove

So I couldn't sleep last night and had to pee at like 2am, and like the weirdo I am, didn't want to 'waste' it, so I made a quick trip to the store to buy a test. Tested last night and thought I saw a faint line but thought 'Nah, I'm barely awake, I'm seeing things'. Then woke up this morning aware that I still had the other test and tried that one. I still think I see a faint line. I'm not sure if it's my eyes playing tricks on me but I'm not going to test again til Saturday! I feel a 'fullness' in my lower belly, have been having dull cramps on and off, right side sometimes has a pulling or little twinges of pain. And my boobs are definitely sore. Hmm.


----------



## zestygirl

xheylove said:


> So I couldn't sleep last night and had to pee at like 2am, and like the weirdo I am, didn't want to 'waste' it, so I made a quick trip to the store to buy a test. Tested last night and thought I saw a faint line but thought 'Nah, I'm barely awake, I'm seeing things'. Then woke up this morning aware that I still had the other test and tried that one. I still think I see a faint line. I'm not sure if it's my eyes playing tricks on me but I'm not going to test again til Saturday! I feel a 'fullness' in my lower belly, have been having dull cramps on and off, right side sometimes has a pulling or little twinges of pain. And my boobs are definitely sore. Hmm.

WHERE IS THE PICTURE OF YOUR TESTS??!! :D This is really exciting. We demand a photo. Now.


----------



## xheylove

zestygirl said:


> xheylove said:
> 
> 
> So I couldn't sleep last night and had to pee at like 2am, and like the weirdo I am, didn't want to 'waste' it, so I made a quick trip to the store to buy a test. Tested last night and thought I saw a faint line but thought 'Nah, I'm barely awake, I'm seeing things'. Then woke up this morning aware that I still had the other test and tried that one. I still think I see a faint line. I'm not sure if it's my eyes playing tricks on me but I'm not going to test again til Saturday! I feel a 'fullness' in my lower belly, have been having dull cramps on and off, right side sometimes has a pulling or little twinges of pain. And my boobs are definitely sore. Hmm.
> 
> WHERE IS THE PICTURE OF YOUR TESTS??!! :D This is really exciting. We demand a photo. Now.Click to expand...

Hahaha of course you knew I took a picture of them! ;) I'm going to try to upload them in a minute. I still think I'm going crazy and it was the blue dye tests since I couldn't find the pink dye kind .. so, could be an evap? But I took the pics within 5 minutes of testing. lol


----------



## zestygirl

If you need any help uploading pics just let me know. We are waiting :)


----------



## OoOo

Exciting !!


----------



## xheylove

zestygirl said:


> If you need any help uploading pics just let me know. We are waiting :)

Well, I tried to post it and it says I have to have at least 10 posts!! :/


----------



## shortie58

My bloody god I can't stop eating and nothing is satisfying my appetite , have just had 2 packet of crisps,a whole big bag of aero bubbles and a handful of ham and can't wait to go out for my curry tonight at six... I had toast and bannnna for breakfast, felt very hungry just after it so had a salad bowl for lunch but half way through couldn't finish it...... Bloody hell if I'm not pregnant im gonna really have to work hard to shift this extra weigh :cry:

Oh and it is warm in my house and I have goose pimples and have had to put my cardigan on, can feeling hot and cold be early symptoms


----------



## shortie58

xheylove said:


> zestygirl said:
> 
> 
> If you need any help uploading pics just let me know. We are waiting :)
> 
> Well, I tried to post it and it says I have to have at least 10 posts!! :/Click to expand...

Just tell us another five times you tested lol and that will get you up to 10 posts :winkwink:


----------



## xheylove

shortie58 said:


> xheylove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zestygirl said:
> 
> 
> If you need any help uploading pics just let me know. We are waiting :)
> 
> Well, I tried to post it and it says I have to have at least 10 posts!! :/Click to expand...
> 
> Just tell us another five times you tested lol and that will get you up to 10 posts :winkwink:Click to expand...

Haha that was my plan and then I got locked out for 10 minutes! Lets try this again!!


----------



## xheylove

Pic coming soon!


----------



## xheylove

Wait for it ..


----------



## xheylove

Almost there ..


----------



## xheylove

Just a second ..


----------



## xheylove

Ahh, finally 10 posts! Evidence (or lack of!) https://imgur.com/ayuNXbv.jpg


----------



## xheylove

Can barely see if (if you can). But the top was taken last night, bottom this morning.


----------



## shortie58

Think I can see something on top one


----------



## Callie-xoxox

What dpo are you? I think I see a faint faint line in the bottom one but It might just be a shadow. Maybe try a pink dye test!


----------



## Andi86

I see a faint line on the top one...im on my cell phone too. Ill take a look tonight on my computer at home maybe ill see the line in the other photos


----------



## zestygirl

That first one looks like a poss positive to me... Looking good for sure! :)


----------



## Callie-xoxox

This is what I did yesterday and today to keep busy. Now tome to make a tiny one!!


----------



## xheylove

shortie58 said:


> Think I can see something on top one

If I am calculating correctly, I am between 7 - 9dpo.


----------



## wishuwerehere

Heylove, i'd do a pink dye test, blue tests are known for being unreliable...but fx'd this is the start of a bfp!

CAllie did you crochet that? Too cute!


----------



## xheylove

wishuwerehere said:


> Heylove, i'd do a pink dye test, blue tests are known for being unreliable...but fx'd this is the start of a bfp!
> 
> CAllie did you crochet that? Too cute!

Oh I definitely need to get a pink dye test .. CVS didn't have any last night or I would've gotten one of those! I'll test Saturday morning and see where we are then! My s/o is soooooo excited!


----------



## Callie-xoxox

wishuwerehere said:


> Heylove, i'd do a pink dye test, blue tests are known for being unreliable...but fx'd this is the start of a bfp!
> 
> CAllie did you crochet that? Too cute!

 I did crochet it, Dave went away for work for 4 months last November and I learnt off YouTube haha. I needed to keep busy.


----------



## zestygirl

Oh, Callie - that is adorable! you should do some booties to surprise Dave with if you turn up PG. ;)


----------



## Callie-xoxox

zestygirl said:


> Oh, Callie - that is adorable! you should do some booties to surprise Dave with if you turn up PG. ;)

I tried to make some booties for my brand new nephew but they look so big and goofy. But I think I will do that! Since they look cute not on a tiny baby! That's a good idea!


----------



## Lola_0106

Can't wait for all the BFPs to role in!!

TMI! Today I had a lot of creamy CM but some of it was very stretch, almost like EWCM. Is this a good or bad sign does anyone know?

Also, from past experience would you say ICs or Frer test accurately the quickest?


----------



## zestygirl

Lola_0106 said:


> Can't wait for all the BFPs to role in!!
> 
> TMI! Today I had a lot of creamy CM but some of it was very stretch, almost like EWCM. Is this a good or bad sign does anyone know?
> 
> Also, from past experience would you say ICs or Frer test accurately the quickest?

From what I have read, lots of CM sticky or creamy is a good sign. As for the FRER: it can only work if you have implanted and left enough time to generate some HCG. From what I understand, the FRER can detect the initial rise of HCG much quicker than other brands, but it is wise to only use it once you are certain you've left enough time to implant and start rising: 6-10 days dpo is typical for Implantion. another 2 days is typical to have detectable levels of HCG. So when FRER claims they can detect HCG 6 days sooner, they are being truthful - but whether or not you are one of those "Early Implanters" is the critical detail. If you are not, then you won't see a bfp that early.

What does this mean: It means you can be pregnant and get a negative FRER at 11dpo. Not because you're not pregnant, but because your bean has not implanted (or been implanted long enough) for ANY urine test to find it. 

My advice is not to test any earlier than 11dpo to get reasonably accurate results. But I can't wait that long myself. I'm always hoping to be one of the women who has implanted after 6 days and uses a FRER at 8dpo and gets her BFP. It's never happened even once for me...lol...


----------



## Andi86

Ok my symptoms today...very irritated at everything and everyone. I'm feeling emotional...almost started crying at work today over nothing. I do get this when im pmsing though but its early for pms symptoms. I also had very vivid dreams(nightmares) last night. Im tired, bloated feeling, just wanna go back to bed and cry today. Hope this is pregnancy symptoms and not just a bad day or pms.


----------



## shortie58

OMG am 9dpo today and I can't stop bloody eating!!! Had 2 slices of toast and Bannana around 10.45 am then at 11.45 ate a salad bowl which half way through I couldn't finish, then had Katie to a party and had some nibbles , came home wolfed 2 packets of crisps,a whole bag of aero bubbles then some ham, half an hour later went out and had a curry which I finished and felt so bloated after and now an hour later I am eating crisps again!!!

Don't think I have ever eaten like this before someone please tell me this is a good sign???


And nothing is satisfying my appetite :dohh:


----------



## xheylove

shortie58 said:


> OMG am 9dpo today and I can't stop bloody eating!!! Had 2 slices of toast and Bannana around 10.45 am then at 11.45 ate a salad bowl which half way through I couldn't finish, then had Katie to a party and had some nibbles , came home wolfed 2 packets of crisps,a whole bag of aero bubbles then some ham, half an hour later went out and had a curry which I finished and felt so bloated after and now an hour later I am eating crisps again!!!
> 
> Don't think I have ever eaten like this before someone please tell me this is a good sign???
> 
> 
> And nothing is satisfying my appetite :dohh:

I hope it's a symptom too because otherwise I will have some explaining to do to my bathroom scale!! Lol


----------



## zestygirl

My weird symptoms today: I have had a weird sensation in my uterus. Not sure if I would call it cramps, just, weird. my cm is between sticky/watery, my bbs were okay this morning but are starting to hurt like hell again. Fatigue!! Last night I was leaden, tingly-numb I was so tired. Flopped into bed early and slept like the dead. Today, I could've slept right on my desk. I adjusted my Ovulation detector on FF and it shoved me from CD11 to CD12! :( I guess that's not a bad thing. Would make our bd a better chance, and lines up more with my prior cycles. Just wish I was 8dpo - not 7!! AAGH! One week left. I will not test. again. (oops):blush: It's *Hey Loves *fault. She inspired me and I got a BF Fer-reakin N.


----------



## Callie-xoxox

I am the same but I think I might be bored. I am Laying on my belly now and it's just grumbling. I have that full feeling but I'm hungry. 

On another note. I had PID 2 years back, I knew it could effect my fertility. I just looked it up and I am crushed. I could have lost fertility. I am going to make an appt to see if there is a way to see if there is any scaring from it. :( now I almost want af to just hurry and show up. I hate getting excited just to find out something bad.


----------



## xheylove

Haha aww sorry zestygirl! I'm still taking everything with a grain of salt!! I am very cautiously optimistic. A bfn right now is still no big deal! Plenty of time to turn it around!


----------



## Heather11

I am 7DPO and I am a bit crampy today... :wacko:


----------



## zestygirl

Callie-xoxox said:


> I am the same but I think I might be bored. I am Laying on my belly now and it's just grumbling. I have that full feeling but I'm hungry.
> 
> On another note. I had PID 2 years back, I knew it could effect my fertility. I just looked it up and I am crushed. I could have lost fertility. I am going to make an appt to see if there is a way to see if there is any scaring from it. :( now I almost want af to just hurry and show up. I hate getting excited just to find out something bad.

Oh stop! PID that causes permanent infertility is pretty rare. You could probably discuss having the same test I had done if you are still worried (I had an ectopic related to birth control). They wanted to see if the ectopic damaged my tube although it did not rupture. Hysterosalpingogram, or HSG for short. Of course my test didn't work and I have to go again  go figure. But don't be ridiculous! Infertile....if PID was that effective at preventing pregnancy people would've found a way to employ it for BC long ago... I really don't think there is any reason for concern. If you don't conceive in a few months, then maybe investigate... You're probably fine.


----------



## Callie-xoxox

A few ladies I talked to in ttc have been trying for over a year! I guess being young I just assume I shouf get pregnant right away even though that's not always the case. Exert thing crossed that we get positives soon!


----------



## Andi86

Oh another symptom I forgot to mention...im completely out of it. Like dazed or something. Can pregnancy brain happen this early?


----------



## Andi86

Callie-xoxox said:


> A few ladies I talked to in ttc have been trying for over a year! I guess being young I just assume I shouf get pregnant right away even though that's not always the case. Exert thing crossed that we get positives soon!

I always thought id get pregnant right away too. But apparently not since this is my 7th cycle.


----------



## zestygirl

I am feeling very emotional (again) today, and suddenly suspect that my DH doesn't love me at all.... Hmmm.... Must be progesterone.


----------



## xheylove

Andi86 said:


> Callie-xoxox said:
> 
> 
> A few ladies I talked to in ttc have been trying for over a year! I guess being young I just assume I shouf get pregnant right away even though that's not always the case. Exert thing crossed that we get positives soon!
> 
> I always thought id get pregnant right away too. But apparently not since this is my 7th cycle.Click to expand...

I also never considered the fact that it would take more than one try to make it work. It seems that when you're young, everyone makes it seem like if you're sneezed on by a guy, you'll get pregnant. And my grandma had amazing fertility - 15 kids and 3 sets of twins. But I never considered maybe my partner wouldn't be full of super sperm .. But we'll see! I hate waiting!


----------



## RC86

I think the headache's have kicked in...the pms ones :(


----------



## RC86

xheylove said:


> Andi86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Callie-xoxox said:
> 
> 
> A few ladies I talked to in ttc have been trying for over a year! I guess being young I just assume I shouf get pregnant right away even though that's not always the case. Exert thing crossed that we get positives soon!
> 
> I always thought id get pregnant right away too. But apparently not since this is my 7th cycle.Click to expand...
> 
> I also never considered the fact that it would take more than one try to make it work. It seems that when you're young, everyone makes it seem like if you're sneezed on by a guy, you'll get pregnant. And my grandma had amazing fertility - 15 kids and 3 sets of twins. But I never considered maybe my partner wouldn't be full of super sperm .. But we'll see! I hate waiting!Click to expand...

I'm in the same boat I'm 26 and I thought as soon as I come off pill I would just get pregnant right away...didn't for a minute think it would take like over 6 months. All my friends seem to get pregnant without even trying.


----------



## Lola_0106

I'm the same. I'm 22, tried for 6 months before and just assumed it would happen!


----------



## Callie-xoxox

With my first I got pregnant on the pill at 18. But after my PID I am thinking its going to take longer. But this is my first cycle so never know. i think i am just so exciting to be tryng and not get a positive .both Dave and I have a child each just none together so I do know we both did have all the working parts at one point.


And I hate waiting! Haha 

Also we are going camping with Dave's family (30 of us) this weekend. We haven't told anyone at all that we are trying. We normally drink wine, and right now I am not going to, how have you ladies gotten around that with out telling them. I know they will wonder, and I don't want them to know.


----------



## bubblebelly

I hear you all loud and clear!!
x


----------



## xheylove

Callie-xoxox said:


> With my first I got pregnant on the pill at 18. But after my PID I am thinking its going to take longer. But this is my first cycle so never know. i think i am just so exciting to be tryng and not get a positive .both Dave and I have a child each just none together so I do know we both did have all the working parts at one point.
> 
> 
> And I hate waiting! Haha
> 
> Also we are going camping with Dave's family (30 of us) this weekend. We haven't told anyone at all that we are trying. We normally drink wine, and right now I am not going to, how have you ladies gotten around that with out telling them. I know they will wonder, and I don't want them to know.

I think as far as the drinking goes I would say that I was staying away from drinking since the last time I did, I had a weird reaction/got pretty sick/you're trying not to drink your calories. I've used anyone of these and usually it works!


----------



## Andi86

Callie-xoxox said:


> With my first I got pregnant on the pill at 18. But after my PID I am thinking its going to take longer. But this is my first cycle so never know. i think i am just so exciting to be tryng and not get a positive .both Dave and I have a child each just none together so I do know we both did have all the working parts at one point.
> 
> 
> And I hate waiting! Haha
> 
> Also we are going camping with Dave's family (30 of us) this weekend. We haven't told anyone at all that we are trying. We normally drink wine, and right now I am not going to, how have you ladies gotten around that with out telling them. I know they will wonder, and I don't want them to know.

Fake it. Bring a cup that people can't see through. When someone offers you a drink just tell them you have one and show them the cup. Unless they are watching you pour your drink or taste it themselves they probably won't notice. You can even bring a bottle of wine just in case someone asks to try some of yours then you can pour them a glass. Also them seeing you with a bottle of wine in your hands they probably won't question it as much. You can empty it as you go so it looks like you've been drinking it.


----------



## zestygirl

Did I mention how I felt trying to put on my frigging jeans today?

https://www.cutecatgifs.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/03/too-wide.gif

As for alcohol: I agree with Love. Just say wine/alcohol have been giving you bad migraines lately.


----------



## Callie-xoxox

Good idea with the cup! No one would ever ask for a drink or anything. I normally I would drink wine but definitely not now. Also if that witch does get me this month is drinking in moderation while I'm not ovulating okay?
Sorry these aren't 2 week wait questions. If I make a post in ttc it never gets answered. :(


----------



## Andi86

Callie-xoxox said:


> Good idea with the cup! No one would ever ask for a drink or anything. I normally I would drink wine but definitely not now. Also if that witch does get me this month is drinking in moderation while I'm not ovulating okay?
> Sorry these aren't 2 week wait questions. If I make a post in ttc it never gets answered. :(

Ya if my AF is in town or if its before ive ovulated I still have a glass of wine or two. You gotta still live life! Plus when you do get pregnant your not going to be able for a long time so enjoy while you can!


----------



## Callie-xoxox

Andi86 said:


> Callie-xoxox said:
> 
> 
> Good idea with the cup! No one would ever ask for a drink or anything. I normally I would drink wine but definitely not now. Also if that witch does get me this month is drinking in moderation while I'm not ovulating okay?
> Sorry these aren't 2 week wait questions. If I make a post in ttc it never gets answered. :(
> 
> Ya if my AF is in town or if its before ive ovulated I still have a glass of wine or two. You gotta still live life! Plus when you do get pregnant your not going to be able for a long time so enjoy while you can!Click to expand...

When I got pregnant with my daughter I didn't find out I was until I was 10 weeks and I was partying. I was on the pill so I never crossed my mind. And I had a healthy baby and pregnancy. I just don't want to take any chances this time knowing I could be pregnant. 

Also today went to the store and FRER were on sale. I bought a 2 pack! I'm getting Dave to find them till test day,


----------



## shortie58

Today's symptoms at 10 dpo cramps and feeling sick, but my wee girl was up sick three times last night and I'm rubbish at dealing with it so dont think that helped lol :cry:


----------



## Berri

OMG I just cried watching Teen Mom 2.... Hopefully it's a lead up to a bfp else I think I need to get my head read :wacko: also my weight is going crazy. Gained 2kg a couple of dpo then this morning they were gone but tonight they're back. Soooo odd!

Getting closer and closer to testing time. Can't wait to see this thread full of bfps. :dust:


----------



## wishuwerehere

Hmm, caved and tested today, think i got an evap line which is annoying because it's not the time to be messing with my head!


----------



## OoOo

I'm 9dpo today cd22. Can't believe I've made it this far without caving in. This weekend will be hard to resist testing eeeek


----------



## RC86

I had a dream last night that I did a test and got a BFN :( I hope that's not a sign.


----------



## wishuwerehere

I had about 4 dreams last night about taking tests with varying results, but i am sick and feverish right now so it's probably that! And i wouldn't set too much store by it, RC, i had bfps and bfns in my dreams so one of them has to be wrong...


----------



## RC86

wishuwerehere said:


> I had about 4 dreams last night about taking tests with varying results, but i am sick and feverish right now so it's probably that! And i wouldn't set too much store by it, RC, i had bfps and bfns in my dreams so one of them has to be wrong...

I hope it's the BFN ones that are the ones that don't come true for you! This waiting game sends me insane towards the end all the time! I don't wanna test because I don't want to feel let down sooner then needs be. I'm going to try ignore the dream because it was a very weird dream which ended with me fighting a tiny man lol (obviously I won haha) trying up stay positive but it's hard!

Hope you feel better soon :)


----------



## wishuwerehere

Haha, unless you're in the habit of fighting tiny old men it sounds like an odd dream all around! The waiting is driving me crackers to, i think that's what has surprised me most about ttc, it hadn't registered just how much waiting there would be!


----------



## RC86

I do think this month joining this forum and this thread with other women going though the same wait all waiting for the same dates is helping a lot. Although I find myself looking at this more then anything else atm.


----------



## zestygirl

Good Morning, Ladies. I woke up drenched in sweat last night. My temps are "spiking" (possibly tri-phasic???? ooooh!) and I also found myself having vivid dreams. So - since we're all getting close, I thought I would post an article of *less-well-known early signs of pregnancy (before af)* today:
https://susunweed.com/herbal_ezine/March11/body-soul.htm
Signs that are missing: Heartburn, dizziness, metallic taste in the mouth. 

I recognize several of these signs from our recent threads, here's hoping they're heralding a bumper crop of BFPs! :)


----------



## zestygirl

One more thing, opinions please? I have 2 signs that are highly unusual for me today, which I know nothing about since it never happens to me. 1: I have had Watery CM Today and yesterday which NEVER EVER happens....so weird, just don't know what it could be.... 2: My cervix is very soft today and yesterday which I just don't understand. Any chart stalkers care to take a look-see? :D


----------



## RC86

Thanks zestygirl now we have more symptoms to obsess about haha...the dreams are a defo for me after last night and mood swings are common with me usually but more so the last day or two, that could be down to pms though as well.


----------



## Twag

Zesty your chart looks fabulous :thumbup: FXd you temp stays up and a BFP pops up :dust:


----------



## zestygirl

Twag said:


> Zesty your chart looks fabulous :thumbup: FXd you temp stays up and a BFP pops up :dust:

Wow - your chart looks great as well, Twag!!! Is that an implantation dip I see?? Maybe we will both get our BFPS :happydance:


----------



## Twag

I really don't know I thought it was because I maybe slept with my mouth open due to a stuffy nose - I just hope my temp stays up :wacko:

FXd :dust: ladies


----------



## xheylove

https://i201.photobucket.com/albums/aa123/LOVESlT/Avatars/gif.gif

I ordered pink dye tests that should be delivered in the mail this afternoon. I know it's not FMU but that won't stop me!

Another round of weird, WEIRD dreams. And it's so funny .. I've never had an argument with my s/o in real life but in my dreams, I'm always getting angry with him and being really passive aggressive lol. Also, my bbs are incredibly sore today, the cramping continues, I did have a runny nose a few days ago that I forgot about .. AF is just around the corner so I'm hoping that's not what this is!!


----------



## Andi86

Ichy nipples were back again for me this morning as well as water cm like you zestygirl. Eating lots. In the shower this morning i noticed my shampoo smelt stronger then normal. Then taking out the garbage I gagged at the smell. Haha anything that happens Im thinking hmm is that a symptom? Lol driving myself nuts.


----------



## Twag

Today I have just lost all PMA for this cycle I just don't think it is THE cycle :shrug: :(


----------



## Callie-xoxox

I am having crazy dreams as well. It's been going on for a few days now, Always really weird. And my boobies still really hurt. I woke up with a stuffy nose, but I feel fine. It's killing me not to test, but since my dates could be either the 23 or the 27 that's af comes I know I will just get upset.


----------



## wishuwerehere

I hardly slept last night and had lots of short, very vivid dreams. However i think that's all due to being sick and not pregnant :( i'm doing some online shopping to cheer me up! 

Sounds like there's some good symptoms in this thread though. Only a few more days till testing!


----------



## Callie-xoxox

Oh my goodness, I am making tea I went to get the milk from the fridge and the smell in the fridge made me gag. I asked Dave if he could smell it he said no. Maybe this is a good thing!?


----------



## zestygirl

Twag said:


> Today I have just lost all PMA for this cycle I just don't think it is THE cycle :shrug: :(

Starting to lose mine too, TWAG. This morning, I have begun SWEATING like crazy. Usually, this happens to me up to 4 days before AF as my progesterone crashes. Coupled with the weird Watery CM, I am really expecting to see my temp take a nose dive in around 3 days.....:growlmad:

I won't count myself out, yet, but I am very skeptical that this is my month.


----------



## RC86

We are all very skeptical...one of us must believe that this is their month? The chances of us all getting BFN's is very slim right?!


----------



## xheylove

zestygirl said:


> Twag said:
> 
> 
> Today I have just lost all PMA for this cycle I just don't think it is THE cycle :shrug: :(
> 
> Starting to lose mine too, TWAG. This morning, I have begun SWEATING like crazy. Usually, this happens to me up to 4 days before AF as my progesterone crashes. Coupled with the weird Watery CM, I am really expecting to see my temp take a nose dive in around 3 days.....:growlmad:
> 
> I won't count myself out, yet, but I am very skeptical that this is my month.Click to expand...

That totally just reminded me .. I woke up at probably 4am to pee and the back of my neck was wet with sweat. Mind you, my AC is on high and my fan is directly on me when I sleep. And when I woke up, I was not hot! So weird! Never happened before ..


----------



## shortie58

Silly me tested again today and yet again another BFN :cry: only 10dpo though so could still be too early right??? Today my boobs are still sore and I felt faint at one point also at the moment have slight heartburn... Am really trying not to symptom spot but can't help myself :wacko:


----------



## Callie-xoxox

shortie58 said:
 

> Silly me tested again today and yet again another BFN :cry: only 10dpo though so could still be too early right??? Today my boobs are still sore and I felt faint at one point also at the moment have slight heartburn... Am really trying not to symptom spot but can't help myself :wacko:

10 days is still too early I would say . Be positive! I have some eBay cheap tests I took one this morning BFN of course haha!


----------



## zestygirl

I went to my 3D Ultrasound this afternoon. She said my uterus looks normal. Yipee.

I asked if I could get bloodwork (hoping for a blood serum to look for any babies) but they said no :( Now I have to wait til the 28th to go back and get all of our results. 

Weird: My cervix is really high/soft?!? I know I mentioned earlier but like, it seems to have increased.  To me, this is really weird. Hoping it's a good sign.

I gave up the wait. I figured since I'm probably not pregnant I should let myself down one step at a time rather than build my hope to a crescendo over the long weekend only to crash and burn on Wednesday when I test BFN. So - I went to the Dollar store and bought 5 cheapies.

My plan is to accept, a little more - day by day as each BFN rolls in - that this isn'tmy month. If I by chance get a BFP than it will be a bonus. 

I know. I am such a biggie on "WAITING" til test date, but, I have a lot of discouragement. PMS signs are making me dread the next few days and I just couldn't stand it (do I get a brownie point for honesty??) Oh - and I did one when I got back to work and when I reversed it there was a faint line. But I'm not getting my hopes up.

https://i.imgur.com/MHLOGgO.jpg


----------



## Callie-xoxox

That's great about your scan! Is is the 23rd yet?! I am not a fan of waiting. Now I know why so many people do crazy while ttc! I'm going nuts and its my first month.


----------



## xheylove

Uhh, zesty, that TOTALLY looks preg! What does the picture look like without being inverted??


----------



## RC86

Zesty it looks like a possible positive :) fingers crossed for you!!

Anybody else super emotional? I just sat here and my best friend messaged me asking a simple question which brought back a very happy memory which made me start to fill up for no reason. Could be because AF is due on Wednesday maybe.

Boyfriend doing my head in today, I asked him if he wanted to be around when I take my test and he was just like "why are you getting your hopes up again, it properly won't happen" which also made me want up cry :( men are so negative!


----------



## zestygirl

xheylove said:


> Uhh, zesty, that TOTALLY looks preg! What does the picture look like without being inverted??

I think you are looking at the edge of the test (looks like a pink line on the left) and thinking it's line. The faint line is a BARELY visible line that is greenish/bluish to the right of the control line....sorry. Didn't realize I was submitting a photo that is so easy to misinterpret. I didn't even see a line when it was normal. Only when inverted. 
Here is a better photo. You can see it's really very faint and I'm thinking evap line until I sees more proof! :)
https://i.imgur.com/oKNlF5F.jpg


----------



## Callie-xoxox

That still looks promising!


----------



## zestygirl

RC86 said:


> Zesty it looks like a possible positive :) fingers crossed for you!!
> 
> Anybody else super emotional? I just sat here and my best friend messaged me asking a simple question which brought back a very happy memory which made me start to fill up for no reason. Could be because AF is due on Wednesday maybe.
> 
> Boyfriend doing my head in today, I asked him if he wanted to be around when I take my test and he was just like "why are you getting your hopes up again, it properly won't happen" which also made me want up cry :( men are so negative!

Sorry that he upset you like this. I suspect he's was trying to say something to make you feel 'better' - like trying to encourage you not to be hopeful because he doesn't want to see you sad if it doesn't turn out positive. Yes, I've been very emo too.


----------



## RC86

Why can he not just play along with me and humor me but then if it does end up I'm not be there to comfort me...men know nothing!

I do get where he is coming from because I do it every month...get all excited and end up disappointed but I don't need him to be so negative about it all.

I'm hoping we all do get our BFP's this month!!


----------



## Callie-xoxox

I don't think men even think they are being mean when they say things like that. I know Dave will say things and i cry and he feels so bad he said they after I tell him it hurt me. I think we just need to support each other as much as we can.


----------



## Lola_0106

I know exactly what you mean about men not meaning to be mean. DH said to me today "i dont know why you cant just wait until you miss your period to test, it's not like it's so important" i know he wasnt meaning to be hurtful but my emotions are running a bit high and I was not happy, he didnt mean our future child isnt important, just that it wasnt really so important that i needed to go to tesco at 10:15 at night to by a test!

Zestygirl - can totally see a line!! 
also - i have been having random dizzy spells for a week now but didnt think it could be a symptom!! 

anyway here is tonights test, that i took at 10:15 after drinking so much water! in certain lights i can see a line but not certain, dont know how to invert either!!
 



Attached Files:







photo copy.jpg
File size: 39.3 KB
Views: 19


----------



## Lola_0106

Ah I had to lower the quality to get it to load and you really can't see. Also sorry about the cat hair, took the picture on my duvet where the cat sleeps!


----------



## RC86

I think I can see a line Lola but I'm not sure I know where I'm looking. Hopefully it will be more clear in a few days :)

Everyone taking early tests is making me want to take one but I don't want a negative so would rather not take one.


----------



## Callie-xoxox

I got s negative on a cheapie and now I'm for sure going to wait. 
It's hard though because I just want to know. I hope going camping tomorrow will keep my kind off of it.


----------



## zestygirl

Lola_0106 said:


> anyway here is tonights test, that i took at 10:15 after drinking so much water! in certain lights i can see a line but not certain, dont know how to invert either!!

Hey Lola, I took your test and tried to enhance it so we can see we're the line is. The line is def visible...hopefully it will darken up for u in a few days :) 
https://i.imgur.com/P9QH4Xj.jpg


----------



## Lola_0106

Thank you! That was a tesco one that detects 25 hcg, I have some frers in, when would you try one?


----------



## xheylove

Hey ladies! Back with an update! Took this test today at 4:00p .. looks promising, I think .. it's not grey in person, it's definitely pink tinged! I'm crossing my fingers for sure .. I tried to darken the picture so you could see it.

https://imgur.com/QkJ2fRj.jpg


----------



## Berri

It's getting exciting!!


----------



## zestygirl

Hey love, looks VERY interesting!! :)


----------



## littlesteph

Can i join?
AF was due yesturday FF says today though.
We are trying for our second even though are son is only 11 weeks, but because of how long it took to fall pregnant with him we thought it couldn't hurt to start trying early, i did speak to my doctor about and explaned it was because of how long it took the first time and ideally we would like about a years age gap he didn't say we couldn't. we were planning on starting when little one is 12 weeks but started doing the whole NTNP thing after one night of heat of the moment.
i'm hoping to buy a test tomorrow and test then.


----------



## Callie-xoxox

Yay! The more the better! Good luck tomorrow!


----------



## zestygirl

Welcome, Steph! Best of luck :) I will update you to the front page right away!


----------



## ~Brandy~

HI all.. I am kinda late to the party but I am testing the 24th which will be pretty definitive because it's a blood test.... But I dont know if I can wait that long... I will be lucky if I make it to 10dpo!


----------



## wishuwerehere

Heylove that test looks great! I'm not sure about the others but i suck at spotting lines....i am in bed right now holding on to fmu so i can do a test once oh takrs lo downstairs...not expecting anything but wish me luck!


----------



## wishuwerehere

Hi brandy! Fx'd this is your month :)

I got a big fat nada on my test - but i agree with you zestygirl, i feel a lot more at peace with getting my period now, i think i'd feel worse if i waited and got a negative. 

Will we keep this thread going next month?


----------



## Lola_0106

I really think we should keep it going next month!!! And it's still very early so could still get a bfp!

I took a free with fmu. I think it's a bfn. When it was in the casing I thought I could see something but DH couldn't. Couldn't see anything when I opened it though.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 19.3 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Lola_0106

Here's the other one
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 18.8 KB
Views: 13


----------



## RC86

Aww I'm getting so excited for everyone!!


----------



## Andi86

Gave in and tested this morning. Nothing. Not even a hint of a line. Hoping its just to early, but i doubt it. Not going to test again until Af is due


----------



## RC86

I've just noticed my boobs have been so sore and itchy over the past week or so that I've actually cut myself scratching them without even knowing...is itchy boobs a sign of pregnancy as well as sore? Or do you think it could be something else, but worried now.


----------



## Andi86

RC86 said:


> I've just noticed my boobs have been so sore and itchy over the past week or so that I've actually cut myself scratching them without even knowing...is itchy boobs a sign of pregnancy as well as sore? Or do you think it could be something else, but worried now.

I've had itchy boobs too! I was actually looking at my boobs today and they seem fuller almost. Also my nipples may be getting darker...not sure though. The test I took this morning, it was :bfn: but my AF isn't due for another five days, so I'm still hopeful.


----------



## wishuwerehere

I've got af type cramps today, really low by my pubic bone. Could it be implantation now or is it just likely af is nearly here? (I think i'm 9/10 dpo)


----------



## zestygirl

My chart looks weird. I took another test, bfn, but only 9dpp. My temp just nosedived (as predicted) but I also had a spotting this morning. I have very low hopes, but who knows.

Brandy, your timing is perfect :) I will update your name to the front page! Best if luck for a sticky bean this month! :dust:


----------



## Callie-xoxox

wishuwerehere said:


> I've got af type cramps today, really low by my pubic bone. Could it be implantation now or is it just likely af is nearly here? (I think i'm 9/10 dpo)

It could be! 6-10 days is implanting bleeding!! 

I have that pressure in my public bone area. Also when I pee it still feel like I need to go right after. I had this when I was pregnant with Lyrik.


----------



## Lola_0106

Zestygirl could be implantation!

I really thought I was gunna be sick today and had to get DH to bring me a cracker. Could just be coming down with something I suppose!


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

Hi I'm 1 dpo and this our 8th cycle TTC #2,

Loving this thread!!

:dust:


----------



## JoyArtist

Hi Everybody!

I am 9dpo and I just got married on the 6th and had an oopsie on the 8th and according to my calendar I should have O'd on the 9th. We have been using the withdrawal method for 2 years and have never had a successful happy accident, but I did have a MC in July last summer. Here is to hoping this oops is successful! 

I did have a sharp pain and weird feelings in my uterine area at 7dpo and a runny nose from 5dpo onward and bad allergies, but it could be the spring, plus we are moving into a house soon so lots of dust. My bb's usually get sore 5o 6 days before af, but nothing yet. 

I think I will just wait to test until the end of the month if I can wait.

It is so nice not to feel alone because of all you ladies! I wish you all the best!


----------



## Callie-xoxox

Symptoms today. IRRITABLE! My kids are driving me mad! Today feels like I day will have some tears involved.


----------



## shortie58

I am very very emotional today 11dpo and another BFN :cry: but still no sign of af, and my daughter now has chicken pox so don't think that helped :cry:


----------



## RC86

Jinxed myself now...brought opk for next cycle. Never tried it before so think it might be worth the try. 

Still hoping I won't need it.


----------



## zestygirl

Something funny for today's thread, battle of the sexes. If this doesn't make you laugh, you are not human ;) https://youtu.be/uxd0Ec27zh0

Welcome, BlueMoonBubba and JoyArtist! :dust:

Please enjoy our thread. Best of luck- I will update you both to the first post right away :) happy to have so many ladies to share the agony of the tww...


----------



## zestygirl

Lola_0106 said:


> Zestygirl could be implantation!
> 
> I really thought I was gunna be sick today and had to get DH to bring me a cracker. Could just be coming down with something I suppose!

Thanks Lola and Callie. :) I need positive thinking. I was also really nauseous when I woke up, but again, could be the manic hormones...


----------



## Callie-xoxox

Silly me did a fRER this morning nothing. Thank god I am going camping till Monday no tests to haunt me out there!


----------



## Lola_0106

Could this be the start of a bfp?? Taken at 6:30pm on a 25miu test...
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 12.2 KB
Views: 21


----------



## Lola_0106

Oops sorry. Double post! Silly iphone


----------



## JoyArtist

Thanks for the welcome! I am feeling constantly hungry today and having very soft bm. Sorry for TMI! Maybe symptoms...


----------



## Callie-xoxox

Lola_0106 said:


> Could this be the start of a bfp?? Taken at 6:30pm on a 25miu test...

I do see a faint line!!!!!!!


----------



## Lola_0106

Here it is open! Don't know if I should get excited or wait until Wednesday and get a digi
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 45.9 KB
Views: 23


----------



## JoyArtist

So do I!


----------



## littlesteph

AF was due yesturday has not arrived yet, did a test this morning and it was a bfn but that wasn't with first morning, i think i had gone 3 or 4 times before i did the test.


----------



## zestygirl

Callie-xoxox said:


> Silly me did a fRER this morning nothing. Thank god I am going camping till Monday no tests to haunt me out there!

Don't mean a thing. Have a good trip. :)


----------



## zestygirl

Lola_0106 said:


> Here it is open! Don't know if I should get excited or wait until Wednesday and get a digi

I think there might be a visible line.. Couple more days will tell all :)


----------



## zestygirl

littlesteph said:


> AF was due yesturday has not arrived yet, did a test this morning and it was a bfn but that wasn't with first morning, i think i had gone 3 or 4 times before i did the test.

I think AF being late is a promising sign!


----------



## RC86

Is it too late for implantation bleeding? I just got the smallest amount of pink blood, AF not due till Wednesday and I'm hoping its not early AF spotting.


----------



## xheylove

RC86 said:


> Is it too late for implantation bleeding? I just got the smallest amount of pink blood, AF not due till Wednesday and I'm hoping its not early AF spotting.

My mom spotted her entire pregnancy with one of my siblings .. so even if it's not implantation bleeding, don't count yourself out yet! Unless full-blown AF arrives, you're still in the game!


----------



## zestygirl

Speaking of counting oneself out, just did some compulsive chart stalking. From what I see, there is nothing in my chart that should make me feel out. In fact, my soft cervix and watery cm (sorry,tmi) have persisted.... Both are good signs the I actually could end up BFP. It ain't over til that fat lady sings ;)


----------



## RC86

I think we are all still in with a chance!! It's too early to be counting ourselves out isn't it.


----------



## xheylove

Ok, I'm an official POAS addict. I took this one about 10-15 min. ago .. tell me this isn't an evap line? I still can't let myself get excited about this because I'm just not sure. :/

https://imgur.com/1umNpyb.jpg


----------



## RC86

That looks very positive to me...fingers crossed for you!


----------



## wishuwerehere

Heylove, bfp! Totally! Congrats :happydance:

LOla, your test looks promising as well :D 

So excited for everyone now!


----------



## xheylove

I'm in complete denial. I keep thinking it's an evap line. lol


----------



## wishuwerehere

xheylove said:


> I'm in complete denial. I keep thinking it's an evap line. lol

Totally understandable - but even on my phone i can see that's pink!


----------



## zestygirl

Heylove. That's an undeniable BFP!! Congratulations!! We have our first bump :)


----------



## RC86

Yay hopefully they start rolling in now :D

Congrats heylove!!


----------



## xheylove

zestygirl said:


> Heylove. That's an undeniable BFP!! Congratulations!! We have our first bump :)

Ahh thank you! :) I'm going to try to make an appointment to see the doctor Monday morning to get confirmation and an EDD which looks like it should be 1/31!


----------



## Callie-xoxox

I can are it's pink of my iPhone too! Congrats!


----------



## Berri

Congrats heylove. Woo hoo, hopefully the first of many :)


----------



## xheylove

Thank you all! Ahhhh! Baby dust to you all!!


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

Congratulations!


----------



## Callie-xoxox

I'm off camping ladies! I hope when I get back there will be more BFPs!


----------



## xheylove

Ok .. another update! I took a Clear Blue digi - it's an unmistakable 'pregnant'. Wow. This is for real. Thanks for riding this crazy train with me ladies!


----------



## Andi86

Congrats!!!


----------



## bubblebelly

omg ive been gone for a day and look what I've missed!!!
congratulations on your BFP!!


----------



## Twag

Got my early :bfp: yesterday at 11dpo on an IC I will do a FRER tomorrow 

:dust: everyone


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

Twag said:


> Got my early :bfp: yesterday at 11dpo on an IC I will do a FRER tomorrow
> 
> :dust: everyone

OMG Twag:happydance: so happy for you my dear!! 

Any pics??


----------



## Twag

There are loads in my journal lol but I can't post them again :dohh: I will try to post FRER tomorrow:thumbup:


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

Twag said:


> There are loads in my journal lol but I can't post them again :dohh: I will try to post FRER tomorrow:thumbup:

Awesome ill check them out, welldone girl :hugs:


----------



## Lola_0106

Congratulations heylove and twag!!!

Here's my bfp from this morning!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 33.5 KB
Views: 37


----------



## Twag

Congrats


----------



## JoyArtist

Congratulations all you BFP'ers!!!! I can't even imagine how excited you must be! How many dpo were you guys when you got your BFP?

I am up at 5am to pee with a runny nose and can't go back to sleep...


----------



## shortie58

Congrats too all who have had there BFP. I am 12 dpo today and haven't tested yet as dont want to be disappointed and get a BFN again so going to,leave it another day or two before testing ... My boobs are extremely sore today though and I had cramps again last night so will see if the witch shows today xx


----------



## wishuwerehere

Congratulations lola and twag :happydance:


----------



## RC86

Congrats to Lola and twag!! Chuffed for you...I really want to test now!!

Good luck to the rest of us :)


----------



## RC86

I caved and tested...I'm no more in the know though...on first glance it looks like a BFN but looking closely I can see a cross.

Can anybody else see it or is it my eyes hoping for something that's not really there? Could be on of these evap lines?

Will test again in a few days if AF doesn't show.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 16.3 KB
Views: 30


----------



## Lola_0106

I can see that on my iPhone without even making the picture bigger!!


----------



## wishuwerehere

I can see something rc...fingers crossed for you!


----------



## xheylove

JoyArtist said:


> Congratulations all you BFP'ers!!!! I can't even imagine how excited you must be! How many dpo were you guys when you got your BFP?
> 
> I am up at 5am to pee with a runny nose and can't go back to sleep...

I'm still unsure of *exactly* when I O'd. My last period was on April 26th, and Pink Pad says that I O'd on the 9th, but I think it was the 7th. I don't chart or anything so I really had no idea. From that calculation, it's either 9dpo or 11dpo.

Congrats to all of our new BFP's!! And RC, I totally see a line!!


----------



## RC86

Don't want to get my hopes up too much...I'm not telling my boyfriend I even tested because I promised him I wouldn't this month (he thinks I'm going insane) so will test again in a few days see if it gets any darker...it's too light to get excited yet. :)


----------



## Lola_0106

I'm 10 to 11 dpo today. More inclined to believe 11 as I had implantation bleeding at 5/6 dpo


----------



## littlesteph

I'm out :( AF arrived this morning :(


----------



## JoyArtist

I woke up at 5am to go pee today, which is unusual and have been really tired and super bloated today. Even my hubby noticed the extra bloat!


----------



## Twag

I see the cross before I read what you had put RC FXd it gets darker for you :thumbup:

:dust: everyone e


----------



## Heather11

xheylove said:


> Ok .. another update! I took a Clear Blue digi - it's an unmistakable 'pregnant'. Wow. This is for real. Thanks for riding this crazy train with me ladies!

Congrats to you!!


----------



## zestygirl

Congratulations twag and Lola!!! I am so pleased for you both :) best wishes for smooth, easy pregnancies :D RC: I totally see that line .... Keep up posted!! I pulled another bfn today, but, my temps rocketed and other signs have me very hopeful it'll turn around for me. Little Steph: sorry to hear AF arrived. Fingers crossed the next cycle will be the one. :)


----------



## Andi86

congrats Twag and Lola! R.C. I defiantly see the faint line your talking about! keep us updated!


----------



## shortie58

Whoa congrats on more BFP, I checked a HCG stick and again BFN am 12 Dpo still having cramps and no AF and still have sore boobs, am getting rather hacked off now :cry:

Just took a clearblue digital and nothing :-( and getting every disheartened now


----------



## JoyArtist

Like everybody says around here, "until you get your af don't count yourself out"! You never really know! I am wishing you the best of luck!!! FX


----------



## Andi86

Something to watch while we wait for more test results! thought it was cute.
https://youtu.be/U6-gDtX9U8U


----------



## Andi86

ok sorry to post another video right away but I laughed so hard at this, also made me want to cry. I hope my family has a reaction like this. 
https://youtu.be/SlNGJ1Sr9bM


----------



## Berri

Congratulions to our BFPers. H&H 9 months to you all :D To those of still waiting to find out either way (myself included).... :dust:

Symptoms for me lately.... last night my left boob was really sore (like kind of achey on the inside... weird). A few little twinges (could be cramps but I really don't know, just looking for something I think). Have had a couple of dizzy spells but again, more likely related to my cold. BFN this morning (now I've started I may not be able to stop!!). Still no voice thanks to this cold - over it!!

I thought I was 12dpo based on dates but as I have no idea when (or if) I o'd or my LP I am totally in the dark. If I had a 14 day LP I think I'm only 11dpo. First time around I didn't get any symptoms until about 8 weeks.... not out but not hopeful either!


----------



## bubblebelly

hey everyone!

great to see more girls with good news..

im around 11-12 dpo and BFN all around =(

getting familiar AF tenderness in my BBs and feel like im out =(

no other symptoms at all !

blow some baby dust this way BFPers!!

xxx


----------



## JoyArtist

I'm in the middle of moving and I am so worried about moving heavy things and making it hard for a potential bean to stick. When I moved heavy things today I started to feel abdominal cramps. Am I silly for being worried?


----------



## zestygirl

Andi86 said:


> ok sorry to post another video right away but I laughed so hard at this, also made me want to cry. I hope my family has a reaction like this.
> https://youtu.be/SlNGJ1Sr9bM

Thx for posting two awesome vids for today, Andi! I was on a Romantic getaway with DH, came about quite suddenly after I acted on an urge to tell him he had been neglectful of me ;) was fun except for the horrible b&b with slimy eggs and raisin bran for breakfast... We even had to sleep in separate beds, lol! He was too tall...was hysterical. 

I am so glad I got cell reception so I could see the bfps today :) NO one is out til the witch shows! I got a bfn today too, but I also got a backache and loads of cm out of nowhere... (Gross? Oh well. I've shared enough not to be worried..) 

I also have the knowledge of my o date within a few hours because I saw it on the scan...so I know I am 10-11 days dpo. Bfns before AF not a symptom of not being pregnant! They are inconclusive. 

I hope everyone stays positive. I have a feeling we will see more bfps tomorrow and in the days to follow !!!


----------



## Berri

JoyArtist said:


> I'm in the middle of moving and I am so worried about moving heavy things and making it hard for a potential bean to stick. When I moved heavy things today I started to feel abdominal cramps. Am I silly for being worried?

Hiya JoyArtist, before I found out I was pregnant with DS, I helped hubby carry a 110kg treadmill from the car to the house. It was beyond heavy (big friend of hubby's winced when moving it for us when I was very very pregnant) and no damage done so don't panic. OR....use it as a great excuse for getting out of the hard stuff :winkwink:


Zestygirl... romantic getaway hey?? If we didn't know what you were up to already we'd think you were up to something :winkwink:


----------



## Andi86

JoyArtist said:


> I'm in the middle of moving and I am so worried about moving heavy things and making it hard for a potential bean to stick. When I moved heavy things today I started to feel abdominal cramps. Am I silly for being worried?

I dont have an answer for you but last week I was moving heavy stuff and thought the same thing as you. I posted a thread but no one responded. I did some reading online and it sounds like its more dangerous to lift heavy stuff when your further along in your pregnancy.


----------



## LuckyLightnin

Hi Ladies! I'd love to join this thread, I'm 10dpo today and am testing on 5/22.. although I tested today with a negative. (probably a bit early.) 

Here's a link to my chart: https://www.fertilityfriend.com/ttc/ I've got some interesting dips in my chart as well as the "W" pattern, which is hopefully a good thing!! 

I've got PCOS and am on my third round of IUI, doing clomid and all that good stuff. I had six follies that were ready to go! 

How is everyone's TWW coming along?


----------



## OoOo

I gave in tested yesterday at 10-11dpo depending how long after opk I ov if at all. :( bfn. Feeling sad and discouraged. I am 11-12 dpo today. Only got 1 frer left that I need to save until atleast Tuesday. Just feel like giving up all hope :(


----------



## Abigale

mind if I join? Im NTNP but we may have had a slip up. The past few days I have had waves of light nausea, exhausted, headaches, twinges, light back ache. The pms symptoms I normally get 2 weeks before AF are basically non existent. 
Tonight when I went to the bathroom I had a very light brown on the TP when wiping. Stuck in a tampon thinking AF was arriving and 8 hours later when I went to change, NO BLOOD on the tampon. That's when I started thinking "MAYBE I am pregnant?" Who knows. I am due for my AF tomorrow but I really do not feel like she is coming...at least not anytime soon. My pms symptoms just aren't here telling me she is on her way. 
I don't know why I had light spotting and then no bleeding. It's just unusual for me. I won't be testing until the end of May even though I am due tomorrow. Good luck ladies!


----------



## OoOo

Cd25 11-12dpo bfn. :( feel like giving up :(


----------



## Abigale

I will refuse POAS until a week passed AF. 
I had a dream the other night. There was this beautiful baby girl and my husband and I were smiling and she was sitting up and we were playing with her. The dream was the most amazing thing ever. There was so much laughter between the baby and me and my husband. The baby, my gosh, the baby girl was the prettiest baby I have ever seen in my life! I have never had a baby dream in my life but when I woke up, I missed her. I wish so badly to go see her again in my dream. I wasn't planning on becoming pregnant but now, I kind of hope I am. If not, that's ok too.


----------



## Berri

OoOo said:


> Cd25 11-12dpo bfn. :( feel like giving up :(

Don't give up. Not even late yet. I'm around 10-12dpo (cd33) had bfn this morning too. It's not over for us just yet. Was reading a thread here somewhere today about woman who didn't get BFP with either pregnancy until 21dpo... and hey, as long as the :witch: isn't here there is hope!


----------



## bubblebelly

OoOo said:


> Cd25 11-12dpo bfn. :( feel like giving up :(

me too! that's exactly how im feeling too.. but hang in there !!
xx


----------



## OoOo

Thank you girls xxx


----------



## KatyW

zestygirl said:


> Speaking of counting oneself out, just did some compulsive chart stalking. From what I see, there is nothing in my chart that should make me feel out. In fact, my soft cervix and watery cm (sorry,tmi) have persisted.... Both are good signs the I actually could end up BFP. It ain't over til that fat lady sings ;)

I have also done serious chart stalking. I'm not feeling super optimistic about my own chart but there's still a chance, and I'm excited for the ladies with BFPs and super promising charts:)https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/30cf2b//thumb.png My Ovulation Chart


----------



## OoOo

One cycle that I was pregnant I didn't get a very very faint positive until my af was due. So I should know it can happen but it isn't helping my discouragement. Few days to wait to know for sure xx fingers crossed for all ladies testing


----------



## OoOo

Just got my day 21 bloods back for progesterone. I'm on clomid. Level is 56. Atleast I know I ovulated. Just the rest is up to luck now I guess. :)


----------



## JoyArtist

Thank you for the reassurance! I had a MC back in July after going to a roller coaster park and riding some serious coasters so I think I am just fearful of having another MC.


----------



## JoyArtist

I wish I could use it as an excuse, but if I don't do it nobody will. My hubby works very long hours and doesn't have a day off until moving day! I am just going to have to find ways to redistribute the weight away from my abdomen. 

In other news, is anybody waking up super early all the sudden? I keep waking up at 5am on the dot to pee.


----------



## shortie58

Day 13 DPO for me and again another BFN, I am gonna try very hard not to think about it now until at least the end of the week and if still no :witch: will test again... Hope all of us ladies who are feeling this way get BFP soon 

Sending :dust: to us all


----------



## wishuwerehere

I ordered another batch of tests :blush: i'm fairly sure i'm not pregnant at this point so i'm stocking up for future months...or at leadt that's what i told oh!

To the ladies who are worried about heavy lifting, i work in a library and regularly do a lot of lifting or shunting round carts with 100+ textbooks in and i asked my doc ab9ut lifting when preg. He said as long as you are following good lifting practices (bend knees, straight back, use thigh muscles, use both arms) then you should be fine. It had better be - i can't exactly quit work once i get my bfp!


----------



## zestygirl

Bfn for me at 11dpo today too. I am trying not to think too negatively, but I do feel a bit discouraged.


----------



## RC86

After my promising looking test yesterday I'm now getting spotting...not loads like AF but its defo there! AF due Wednesday so I'm thinking now maybe it was just a evap line :( stomach cramps and real bad bloating today as well :( doesn't sound good!


----------



## Abigale

AF is due today but still no sign of showing her face just yet even though I had spotting yesterday. I still have an annoying headache. No bloating like i normally do before AF. my boobs have started to get bigger though which is a pms symptom for me. We will see. 
Last night I was POSITIVE I was about to start. My lower abdomen felt like sore. Cramping and a strong ache as if I just had a vigorous ab workout. But this morning... nothing *sigh*


----------



## xheylove

RC86 said:


> After my promising looking test yesterday I'm now getting spotting...not loads like AF but its defo there! AF due Wednesday so I'm thinking now maybe it was just a evap line :( stomach cramps and real bad bloating today as well :( doesn't sound good!

That could still be ok! I know plenty of people that spotted during pregnancy. And I am most definitely bloated and very crampy and have been all week. All of my tests had VERY faint lines that I really thought were evap lines - just got confirmation from the doctor that I am pregnant. Don't count yourself out, yet!


----------



## Andi86

RC86 said:


> After my promising looking test yesterday I'm now getting spotting...not loads like AF but its defo there! AF due Wednesday so I'm thinking now maybe it was just a evap line :( stomach cramps and real bad bloating today as well :( doesn't sound good!

You could still be pregnant and just spotting. Lots of girls spot during pregnancy. At least you got a line! There is still hope. Did u take another test today?


----------



## RC86

I went out and brought some more tests but they are cheap boots own brand 2 for £3.99 and it says only works from the day your period is due which I didn't realise until I got them home...don't want to take them just to get a negative, I was going to wait until Wednesday to take another anyway so I guess I will do that.

Thanks for the encouragement girls...I'm going crazy one minute i think I could be and the next I'm convinced I'm not and it keeps flipping between the 2. I will keep you updated though.


----------



## wishuwerehere

RC spotting doesn't mean you're out! I spotted all through my pregnancy with my daughter :flower:


----------



## Abigale

Have some light spotting again and sharp pains in my abdomen. I think AF is on her way. I'm going to go out to get my mind off of it and when I check in a few hours and there is no blood again after this spotting I will feel the need to test lol AF usually comes full blown. SHe never sits here and does this but who knows, she may just be having a harder time starting up this round. I am trying to be very lax about this to not get my hopes up


----------



## mommaplus05

Hi gals..I am curently on cycle 3of ttc...I am due for af on saturday..I took several hpts a cpl days ago and all had faint lines..but tested this mornin with frer and got bfn..:( stark white bfn at that...I not sure of o day but my cycles r regular at 27-28 days..im sure im out..expecially this cycle..I have heard of gals gettin bfn at 9-10dpo then followin to get their bfp but I dnt thini im gona b one of them gals..I have always got early bfps..:( were r all of u in ur cycles?


----------



## wishuwerehere

momma frers are not that reliable this early before af is due. The website says it's around 60% accurate when used this early, which is not really that brilliant odds! Don't count yourself out yet, you've got 5 days till af :)


----------



## mommaplus05

Ohh and did any of u gals that recently got bfps how many dpo were u? And did u get bfns first?


----------



## Callie-xoxox

Did a test today negative as I thought. Now wanting till I am late to test, not going to buy buy any till I am late so they haunt me. 

Congrats ladies on your BFPS!


----------



## shortie58

At work today was convinced AF was on the way as I had a red spot of blood when wiping but then straight after has some cm :wacko:, and still no AF so not out yet , but still determined not to test again for a few days


----------



## TealHrts

Hi Ladies, 

I've been MIA since Thursday.. I was visiting my sister out of town and didn't have internet access. Congrats to the ladies that got BFP's!! I'm currently 12 dpo and tested this afternoon with a FRER on my way home. It was a BFN!! :( I am loosing hope for this cycle. I still have sore boobs and have been tired but I contribute the tiredness from visiting my family. I will test tomorrow morning with fmu. FF said I ovulated based on my temps, but I didn't have ewcm this month.


----------



## KLa826

Hi ladies, 
I'm Kim- hope you don't mind me jumping into the conversation! DH and I have started "NTNP" as far as he's concerned but TTC for me :) in March- so this is month three. I was on BCP for 8 years prior, so I find that my body is WACKY now and I can't understand any symptoms at all. The first month was 28 exactly and perfectly normal PMS symptoms, length etc. April was 5 days later than normal and I had what turned out to be PMS from h*ll (which I was fully convinced were early preg. symptoms- sore boobs like I've never had!!!) a full two weeks before the witch finally showed up! This month seems to have evened out a bit and I am not noticing the symptoms like last month at all. By my unscientific calculations, I think I "O'd" around CD 15-16. We BD'd on days 8, 12 and 16. We are moving in with my parents for the next 5 months while our house gets finished up- so the BDing will be drastically impacted unfortunately- I feel like this was our last real chance for a while. 
Now my problem is this: We are going away with my parents this weekend. They wanted grandchildren desperately. If I don't drink anything (wine, beer etc.) they are going to wonder what's up and I really don't want to tell them anything until I know for sure...Is Friday 5/24- about 11-12 DPO way too early to test? I'm stuck! 
Hoping BFP's go all around for you ladies! Thanks for your help :)


----------



## Berri

12/13 dpo (cd33) and another bfn this morning so getting used to the idea that we'll be "going again" next month... I am now all out of tests so, like Callie, will be waiting until I'm late to test again. AF due May 23 so that's around 3 days before I should test again. 

I really thought we'd bd'd a lot this month and that we'd catch our eggie but perhaps I'm not ovulating so going to ask dr for progesterone bloods next month I think.

We've slacked off on the bd in the second half of this month so at least I know dh will be ready to go :blush:

Kind of feeling a little nauseated this morning but probably the disappointment as much as anything else!

Kim - you can test 11/12 dpo but the chances of false negative are higher I think (I don't know % but someone here will). I still have a sliver of hope that my bfn this morning is just a test too early (although in my heart i know better).


----------



## Andi86

KLa826 said:


> Hi ladies,
> I'm Kim- hope you don't mind me jumping into the conversation! DH and I have started "NTNP" as far as he's concerned but TTC for me :) in March- so this is month three. I was on BCP for 8 years prior, so I find that my body is WACKY now and I can't understand any symptoms at all. The first month was 28 exactly and perfectly normal PMS symptoms, length etc. April was 5 days later than normal and I had what turned out to be PMS from h*ll (which I was fully convinced were early preg. symptoms- sore boobs like I've never had!!!) a full two weeks before the witch finally showed up! This month seems to have evened out a bit and I am not noticing the symptoms like last month at all. By my unscientific calculations, I think I "O'd" around CD 15-16. We BD'd on days 8, 12 and 16. We are moving in with my parents for the next 5 months while our house gets finished up- so the BDing will be drastically impacted unfortunately- I feel like this was our last real chance for a while.
> Now my problem is this: We are going away with my parents this weekend. They wanted grandchildren desperately. If I don't drink anything (wine, beer etc.) they are going to wonder what's up and I really don't want to tell them anything until I know for sure...Is Friday 5/24- about 11-12 DPO way too early to test? I'm stuck!
> Hoping BFP's go all around for you ladies! Thanks for your help :)

 Your story sounds very similar to mine. I was on the pill for 11 years when I went off it to NTNP (I`m more TTC and my husband is NTNP too:thumbup:) My body went through so much I thought for sure I was pregnant. The first AF I got exactly 28 days like you, but it was only like a day or two and really light (I don`t think I actually ovulated the first month). My boobs were so sore it hurt to have a bra on, and I broke out in acne which is just finally starting to clear up now 5 months later. The next month things were a bit more normal but still different. By the 4th month I felt like I was pretty much back to somewhat normal. I still don`t have as heavy or as painful of cramps that I got while I was on the pill though. Hopefully it stays that way.:haha: Anyways, as for the drinking thing, just say you have a bit of a headache and maybe you`ll have some later. Good luck to you! baby dust to you :dust:


----------



## Andi86

Callie-xoxox said:


> Did a test today negative as I thought. Now wanting till I am late to test, not going to buy buy any till I am late so they haunt me.
> 
> Congrats ladies on your BFPS!

I got a BFN this morning too, I'm going to wait till AF shows or is late now too. How was your camping trip? Did anyone catch on that you weren't drinking?


----------



## ~Brandy~

Well I had a BFN this morning... TMI Alert... But I had alot of mucus followed by 2 episodes of mucus with red blood mixed in.. really hoping its IB and NOT the witch about to show.. I am only CD 24 on a 30 day cycle.


----------



## Andi86

ok so I was thinking I was out cause I haven't had any symptoms and two BFN's, but now I'm not sure. I'm 11 dpo today. First of all I woke up really early this morning after a vivid dream about getting a BFP. I had to pee so bad so that's when I took a test but it was a BFN. All day I felt fine except this afternoon I got nauseous, it only lasted like 10mins though. Then tonight I was eating dinner. I was eating a cheese burger and the taste of mustard made me want to be sick...just typing that now makes me nauseous again thinking about it. Praying this a real symptom! My AF normally comes anywhere from CD 28-30 and this is CD 27. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Abigale

Welp came home tonight and still no bleeding. I don't understand! I had VERY light spotting today (like a spec) and I had VERY light spotting yesterday. But no AF still. So I don't really know what's going on. I'm wasting so many tampons. The spotting isn't enough to even apply a pad or anything but when I go out I put in a tampon because I didn't want any surprises since I was "spotting" I don't even know if it's enough to consider it spotting. 
I was due today but she never showed up. I will wait a week late and test.

I am still getting waves of nausea, even when I am keeping myself distracted with friends I catch myself concentrating on not vomiting when a wave of nausea hits. I don't know what to think. 

Now my symptoms are mild back ache, lower abdomen ache (as if I just did 100 sit ups), nausea, headache, and my BBs are getting slightly bigger. No bloating (like I normally have before AF) and my BBs aren't as big as they normally get before AF


----------



## Callie-xoxox

Andi86 said:


> Callie-xoxox said:
> 
> 
> Did a test today negative as I thought. Now wanting till I am late to test, not going to buy buy any till I am late so they haunt me.
> 
> Congrats ladies on your BFPS!
> 
> I got a BFN this morning too, I'm going to wait till AF shows or is late now too. How was your camping trip? Did anyone catch on that you weren't drinking?Click to expand...

My goodness my typing was horrible! Sorry ladies! 
No one caught me camping, but it rained the whole time so there wasn't to much partying going on. Some 30 year olds decided to party and go quading till 5 am one night so we got so sleep. But t was good nice to get away from the waiting game.


----------



## zestygirl

Sorry I've been scarce today, ladies. I am unwell... The HSG I had definitely set an infection in motion. I have mentioned feeling "yeasty" once or twice...well today i got hit full force. Except I was sure it was not yeast. The look and odor were off for yeast. I did two things that made a big difference (sorry if tmi but if it can help one if you in future then I'm glad to share my experience) I put plain yogurt "inside" because it kills both yeast and bacteria, and I got a test to see which it was. Looks like Bv. Actually hope it is bv and not uterine. Anyway I feel terrible and will have to see a dr tomorrow. Sorry if I am laying a little low... Pretty distracted by the discomfort today. I will be stalking tho!! :)


----------



## Callie-xoxox

Oh no! I hope your feeling better mama! Xoxox


----------



## Callie-xoxox

Went to the bathroom and there was some spotting. We shall see if I am out in the morning. :(


----------



## SianMA

Feel like I've been away for ages! Had a nightmare two weeks with crazy busy work, my husbands car got hit by a lorry and my parents have been away so we've been baby-sitting two very elderly dogs! 

So I have to confess that I caved to the POAS addiction :blush:- we went out Saturday night for a good friends birthday so I tested on Friday and got a bfn. So I went out and had quite a lot to drink.

Just woke up an did my temp and it was still pretty high and I was expecting AF to show today after some cramping last night, I also had some new hpt's and opks delivered so just grabbed a hpt and it has a faint bfp line!! 

I'm not getting too excited, it's only faint and I feel like it should be stronger at 18dpo?? It's a 10miu test. :shrug:

Hubby is still asleep so haven't even told him I've tested! Aargh.


----------



## bubblebelly

=(

I feel like there's no chance for me this cycle.. 
already 12/13 dpo and BFN


----------



## shortie58

Extremely sore boob over night which woke me up and a sore back, still occasional spot of blood when wiping but still no AF at 14 DPO so will wait and see what happens xxx


----------



## Twag

https://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t88/tanyaparker_01/9bf4dac654247f6393840477aa344cea.jpg
Got my long awaited BFP :cloud9:

:hugs: & :dust:


----------



## OoOo

Congrats hun xxxx


----------



## OoOo

How many dpo are you now. I wasn't sure about your original tests but this new one looks great!! [email protected] 9 months to you x


----------



## Twag

I am 14dpo today yesterday's on a FRER was good too my 11dpo one was a squinters but looked better in real life compared to picture but having great progression :cloud9:


----------



## Lola_0106

Congratulations twag! 

The nurse has just rang to confirm my bfp! Feels like I can let it sink in now!

Can't wait to see how many more BFPs we get!!


----------



## Andi86

SianMA said:


> Feel like I've been away for ages! Had a nightmare two weeks with crazy busy work, my husbands car got hit by a lorry and my parents have been away so we've been baby-sitting two very elderly dogs!
> 
> So I have to confess that I caved to the POAS addiction :blush:- we went out Saturday night for a good friends birthday so I tested on Friday and got a bfn. So I went out and had quite a lot to drink.
> 
> Just woke up an did my temp and it was still pretty high and I was expecting AF to show today after some cramping last night, I also had some new hpt's and opks delivered so just grabbed a hpt and it has a faint bfp line!!
> 
> I'm not getting too excited, it's only faint and I feel like it should be stronger at 18dpo?? It's a 10miu test. :shrug:
> 
> Hubby is still asleep so haven't even told him I've tested! Aargh.

Do you have a pic? Hoping this is it for you!

Ive got some cramps today thinking Af is on her way :(


----------



## OoOo

Caved in. Got a super faint what I think is a bfp. I saw it come up while test was working and after. It's really faint so I'm not announcing anything but it was third morning urine. I'm going to try hold wee until this evening and do another test. If same ill retest in morning and update. I see and saw it in real life. Have a look tho you might not see it. Xhttp://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/my-images118117


----------



## OoOo

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/my-images118117


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

OoOo said:


> https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/my-images118117

It says unauthorised access :wacko:


----------



## OoOo

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=131234


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

Definitely see something!!! Test with FRER


----------



## Twag

I see something I would use a FRER ICs not great


----------



## Lola_0106

OoOo said:


> https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=131234

My ICs look like this as well, but I have very strong definite lines on frers and the nurse called me today to confirm that it was a bfp on their test. I would get a frer!


----------



## Twag

I agree my ICs look rubbish & my FRER well u can see that lol defo try a FRER


----------



## zestygirl

Congrats, SianMa, Lola, and Twag! great that you have got your confirms! :) now hang out so you can give us good luck! Bubble belly - I am aligned with you. 12dpo, still nuttin'.

Today, I have done some statistical analysis instead of a link. 

The image is of your statistical chances of being pregnant after getting a negative HPT by dpo of first negative HPT. It goes to follow that the later the DPO of your negative HPT, the lower your chances are of going on to become pregnant. There are certainly some interesting numbers here, one being this: even at 12-15 dpo, you still have between 10-15% chance of getting a BFP! This is important to remember. That number is actually high considering ALL charts show only 33% attaining a BPF overall. This means 1/2 to 1/3 of ALL women have had to wait until 15dpo before getting a BFP. (MC not included in this number)

Interestingly, this info does not appear anywhere on FF but it is readily available should you enter the proper search terms and compile the data manually. Anyway, data analysis is something I do as part of my job, and these kinds of things intrigue me. Hopefully, you will find this interesting too, as I have not easily found these statistics on the internet..although if you have a link, please include it for comparison! 

I know FF has that big PG test study that everyone probably has seen, but, I thought it would be interesting just to respin the numbers. I will include this graph in the first post. 

https://i.imgur.com/1WfEUaR.png


----------



## OoOo

Thanks girls I have a frer. I'm going to do ic tonight and save my frer for fmu in the morning will post update x


----------



## mommaplus05

Sooo many bfps..can all of u post ur first test? Even if bfn? I wld like to see them labeled by dpo..I took my frer at 9-10 dpo and got bfn..im just holdin on to hope I reckon..


----------



## SianMA

Wow Zesty you are a total stats nut! But love that info - wish the people at FF produced more of it from our daily charting efforts.

I would definitely agree after getting a bfn at 14dpo/ cd26 then a faint bfp at 18dpo/ cd30. I'm still telling myself its unlikely to last though and maybe my cycle is just getting a bit longer with the vitamins - I think I'm going to be one of those who can't move out of the TTC groups until I've seen a hb on a scan!

Bizarrely I still don't really have any symptoms - very very slightly sore bbs if my ds jumps on me and squashes them and I'm tired (but did have 3 or 4 very late night in the last week). I wish doctors in the uk confirmed pregancy by blood tests, mine refused last time and just told me to register with the community midwives for my 6 week appointment.

I have my fingers crossed for everyone waiting to test.


----------



## zestygirl

OoOo said:


> Thanks girls I have a frer. I'm going to do ic tonight and save my frer for fmu in the morning will post update x

Good Luck!!!!! :D :dust:


----------



## Callie-xoxox

I'm out, full blown af when I woke up! :(


----------



## wishuwerehere

Looks like af will be here in the next few hours - I've got brown spotting :( never mind, onto next month. Be good to see some more bfps here to cheer me up! :D


----------



## RC86

I think I'm out this month. I took another test today, I brought from boots (another own brand one) which says can test up to 4 days before your period and AF due tomorrow so was expecting it to really show if it was a BFP but its still just a VERY faint line (almost not visible) so think maybe both tests are evap lines. This one is even fainter then the last, will post photo but I don't think you will see it :( spotting still there so I now assume that it's my AF just starting early and slowly this month. :cry:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 21.4 KB
Views: 13


----------



## Andi86

RC86 said:


> I think I'm out this month. I took another test today, I brought from boots (another own brand one) which says can test up to 4 days before your period and AF due tomorrow so was expecting it to really show if it was a BFP but its still just a VERY faint line (almost not visible) so think maybe both tests are evap lines. This one is even fainter then the last, will post photo but I don't think you will see it :( spotting still there so I now assume that it's my AF just starting early and slowly this month. :cry:

I see the line on my phone. Honestly i dont think your out yet. Go get a FRER instead of the blue dye. It will be more accurate.


----------



## RC86

Sorry to hear about the other girls who are out but try keep positive and think ahead...there is always next month :)


----------



## Abigale

Took a test this morning and it's positive! But I am still spotting...


----------



## RC86

Andi86 said:


> RC86 said:
> 
> 
> I think I'm out this month. I took another test today, I brought from boots (another own brand one) which says can test up to 4 days before your period and AF due tomorrow so was expecting it to really show if it was a BFP but its still just a VERY faint line (almost not visible) so think maybe both tests are evap lines. This one is even fainter then the last, will post photo but I don't think you will see it :( spotting still there so I now assume that it's my AF just starting early and slowly this month. :cry:
> 
> I see the line on my phone. Honestly i dont think your out yet. Go get a FRER instead of the blue dye. It will be more accurate.Click to expand...

I can see it but it should surely be more obvious if it was a BFP? It is very faint. I thought even that it was just my eyes seeing things. I can only wait see if AF shows tomorrow but I'm 90% sure I'm out. If it doesn't show I will try another test, properly a FRER one.


----------



## Wishing1010

Hello ladies! I am going to be testing on the 24th (I believe that is when AF will arrive, already late but believe I had a late "O" on the 10th or so). FX for us all and lots of baby dust!!!


----------



## zestygirl

Abigale said:


> Took a test this morning and it's positive! But I am still spotting...

Congrats Abigaile! :) do you have a photo of the test for us?? Great to see another bfp! :)


----------



## Abigale

I took the test at a grocery store! lol I haven't told my husband yet. I actually have a bad feeling this isn't going to end well... my spotting is getting heavier as if AF is coming. So before I tell him I'd rather wait to make sure I'm not going through a chemical pregnancy. I almost wished I waited an extra week so I wouldn't have to know either :/ 

I'll be sure to update! I will most likely tell him anyways... or do you think I shouldn't? I have so many thoughts running through my mind right now. We weren't actively trying but weren't preventing either. He would be happy if the pregnancy is good though. 

I will take another test when the spotting/bleeding stops to see if I am still pregnant. Kind of worried though. I have never been pregnant so I'm not sure what's normal or not...


----------



## Abigale

Well, I just checked and the bleeding is still there but it has tapered off quite a bit. I only had a tiny spot on my tampon after 4 hours of it being in. I actually don't even need, or currently have a tampon because the bleeding is so light. I only put it in because I was so sure AF was coming. 

I'm not sure what's going on and if this is normal in early pregnancy. Just got to wait to see what happens over the next couple of days. But I'm sure I am having a chemical pregnancy right now :(


----------



## Callie-xoxox

Abigale said:


> Well, I just checked and the bleeding is still there but it has tapered off quite a bit. I only had a tiny spot on my tampon after 4 hours of it being in. I actually don't even need, or currently have a tampon because the bleeding is so light. I only put it in because I was so sure AF was coming.
> 
> I'm not sure what's going on and if this is normal in early pregnancy. Just got to wait to see what happens over the next couple of days. But I'm sure I am having a chemical pregnancy right now :(

Congrats, I didn't know I was pregnant with my daughter until I was 10 weeks because I thought I got my period twice, I bled like I would have had my period but I was pregnant. Be positive!


----------



## Abigale

I'm too afraid to get excited! lol If I get excited and then it ends up failing I will be crushed... But I am, hesitantly, a bit excited now that you said that! Thank you! Should I go ahead and tell my husband? Or should I wait a few days to see if AF comes full force?


----------



## zestygirl

Abigale said:


> I took the test at a grocery store! lol I haven't told my husband yet. I actually have a bad feeling this isn't going to end well... my spotting is getting heavier as if AF is coming. So before I tell him I'd rather wait to make sure I'm not going through a chemical pregnancy. I almost wished I waited an extra week so I wouldn't have to know either :/
> 
> I'll be sure to update! I will most likely tell him anyways... or do you think I shouldn't? I have so many thoughts running through my mind right now. We weren't actively trying but weren't preventing either. He would be happy if the pregnancy is good though.
> 
> I will take another test when the spotting/bleeding stops to see if I am still pregnant. Kind of worried though. I have never been pregnant so I'm not sure what's normal or not...

Hope this turns out to be a sticky bean :) if you tell him or not is entirely your choice. If it were me, I probably would, but its a personal decision.


----------



## zestygirl

Wishing1010 said:


> Hello ladies! I am going to be testing on the 24th (I believe that is when AF will arrive, already late but believe I had a late "O" on the 10th or so). FX for us all and lots of baby dust!!!

Welcome, wishing :) we will be watching and waiting for your bfp!


----------



## Abigale

I am having shooting pains from my belly button down into my pelvis area. It's even radiating to (sorry tmi) but it feels like shooting pains in my colon area. The pain is also radiating in my back area. It was when I was standing up so I had to sit back down...it was hurting so bad...but not as bad when I am laying down... I'm not sure what's going on but it really hurts :(

Edit to add: It is gone now. It was very brief, thankfully!


----------



## xheylove

RC86 said:


> I think I'm out this month. I took another test today, I brought from boots (another own brand one) which says can test up to 4 days before your period and AF due tomorrow so was expecting it to really show if it was a BFP but its still just a VERY faint line (almost not visible) so think maybe both tests are evap lines. This one is even fainter then the last, will post photo but I don't think you will see it :( spotting still there so I now assume that it's my AF just starting early and slowly this month. :cry:

I really, really still don't think you're out. I can very clearly see the line and at no point, have my lines been really dark. I thought each one was an evap line. Although, I haven't tested today so I can't say for certain. But even at the doctors yesterday they said it was faint, but positive. When I told her my lmp, she was like 'OH, that's why! You're only 3weeks + 3 days!' A positive is a positive, babe! Keep the hope!


----------



## zestygirl

Abigale said:


> I am having shooting pains from my belly button down into my pelvis area. It's even radiating to (sorry tmi) but it feels like shooting pains in my colon area. The pain is also radiating in my back area. It was when I was standing up so I had to sit back down...it was hurting so bad...but not as bad when I am laying down... I'm not sure what's going on but it really hurts :(
> 
> Edit to add: It is gone now. It was very brief, thankfully!

Abigaile - I don't want to scare you, but, I had an identical situation with my ectopic pregnancy. It took longer than normal (30 days total from LMP) to get a positive HPT. The day I got the positive, I started bleeding quite significantly (I recorded red and maroon blood, but not quite as much as a period.) I also had pinching/shooting pains that day. 

Please go to you doctor (today) and ask them to check you for an ectopic pregnancy. Mine was "infundibular" between the ovary and 'fingers' of the fallopian. I was okay for about 2-3 weeks until I had a salpingostomy to clear it. Perhaps because of the unusual location of mine, I didn't have a lot of pain.

I urge you to go get checked though. A positive HPT with bleeding (esp red) and pain should always be checked for ectopic. Good luck, keep us posted!


----------



## SianMA

Spoiler
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=617933&stc=1&d=1369166273

Took this pic of this mornings test, only took the pic a few hours ago so it is much darker now :dohh: 

I'll do it properly in the morning! I'm still feeling sceptical that this will be a sticky one. Even if it isn't its one step closer and I know I'm ovulating :thumbup:


----------



## Andi86

RC86 said:


> Andi86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RC86 said:
> 
> 
> I think I'm out this month. I took another test today, I brought from boots (another own brand one) which says can test up to 4 days before your period and AF due tomorrow so was expecting it to really show if it was a BFP but its still just a VERY faint line (almost not visible) so think maybe both tests are evap lines. This one is even fainter then the last, will post photo but I don't think you will see it :( spotting still there so I now assume that it's my AF just starting early and slowly this month. :cry:
> 
> I see the line on my phone. Honestly i dont think your out yet. Go get a FRER instead of the blue dye. It will be more accurate.Click to expand...
> 
> I can see it but it should surely be more obvious if it was a BFP? It is very faint. I thought even that it was just my eyes seeing things. I can only wait see if AF shows tomorrow but I'm 90% sure I'm out. If it doesn't show I will try another test, properly a FRER one.Click to expand...

I would say its not uncommon to have a faint line. Especially if your not even past the date of your missed AF. I would be jumping for joy if I were you! You are right that it could be a evap but false poaitives aren't very common and the fact you got a line on two different tests makes me think it wasnt a evap. I would suggest try the FRER tomorrow and make a doctors appt!


----------



## zestygirl

SianMA said:


> Spoiler
> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=617933&stc=1&d=1369166273
> 
> Took this pic of this mornings test, only took the pic a few hours ago so it is much darker now :dohh:
> 
> I'll do it properly in the morning! I'm still feeling sceptical that this will be a sticky one. Even if it isn't its one step closer and I know I'm ovulating :thumbup:

I couldn't load a pic on this....


----------



## SianMA

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=617933&stc=1&d=1369166273

Any better?


----------



## RC86

Andi86 said:


> RC86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andi86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RC86 said:
> 
> 
> I think I'm out this month. I took another test today, I brought from boots (another own brand one) which says can test up to 4 days before your period and AF due tomorrow so was expecting it to really show if it was a BFP but its still just a VERY faint line (almost not visible) so think maybe both tests are evap lines. This one is even fainter then the last, will post photo but I don't think you will see it :( spotting still there so I now assume that it's my AF just starting early and slowly this month. :cry:
> 
> I see the line on my phone. Honestly i dont think your out yet. Go get a FRER instead of the blue dye. It will be more accurate.Click to expand...
> 
> I can see it but it should surely be more obvious if it was a BFP? It is very faint. I thought even that it was just my eyes seeing things. I can only wait see if AF shows tomorrow but I'm 90% sure I'm out. If it doesn't show I will try another test, properly a FRER one.Click to expand...
> 
> I would say its not uncommon to have a faint line. Especially if your not even past the date of your missed AF. I would be jumping for joy if I were you! You are right that it could be a evap but false poaitives aren't very common and the fact you got a line on two different tests makes me think it wasnt a evap. I would suggest try the FRER tomorrow and make a doctors appt!Click to expand...


Thanks for your optimism :) maybe you are right...I so hope you are! I will try a FRER tomorrow and see what that gives me. I will keep you updated. Hopefully AF doesn't show.


----------



## Abigale

I told my husband and he is very excited! I thought I would be able to handle this alone but support is needed. and I figured it would be easier with his support either way. I can't handle all of this alone. I have also scheduled an apt with my Dr. It's for next week, if AF doesn't show. There is still minimal bleeding. So I haven't had any kind of heavy flow. It's just a streak on my tp when I wipe. It's dark red and brown. So I have been spotting like 3 days now but a flow hasn't been heavy enough to even apply a pad or tampon. We shall see but I must admit that now that my husband knows it seems so much easier to handle since I am not facing this ordeal alone :)


----------



## shortie58

Thinking I am out too ladies have had some bleeding but only when wiping, out a tampon in and when changing it nothing again, have put one in again now for bed and will see what I get in the morning :shrug:

Sorry forgot to say a massive congrats to all who got there BFP


----------



## ~Brandy~

I'm out af showed.


----------



## zestygirl

Abigale said:


> I told my husband and he is very excited! I thought I would be able to handle this alone but support is needed. and I figured it would be easier with his support either way. I can't handle all of this alone. I have also scheduled an apt with my Dr. It's for next week, if AF doesn't show. There is still minimal bleeding. So I haven't had any kind of heavy flow. It's just a streak on my tp when I wipe. It's dark red and brown. So I have been spotting like 3 days now but a flow hasn't been heavy enough to even apply a pad or tampon. We shall see but I must admit that now that my husband knows it seems so much easier to handle since I am not facing this ordeal alone :)

Did u read my reply? Do mention the possibility of an ectopic.....better safe than sorry....


----------



## zestygirl

SianMA said:


> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=617933&stc=1&d=1369166273
> 
> Any better?

Nope


----------



## zestygirl

~Brandy~ said:


> I'm out af showed.

Sorry you're out, Brandy. Fingers crossed for next time :)


----------



## Andi86

Not going to lie but I'm kind of jealous of all these people with answers:blush:. I want to either get a BFP or AF (preferably not AF) just so I don't have to wait anymore! Congrats to all that got BFP! and sorry to those who had AF show up.:flower:


----------



## ~Brandy~

Thanks for the well wishes :) I am out now until july since we are doing invetro this was our last chance cycle... So let the drugs begin next week.

I wish everyone else babydust! I will keep stalking :)


----------



## zestygirl

Andi86 said:


> Not going to lie but I'm kind of jealous of all these people with answers:blush:. I want to either get a BFP or AF (preferably not AF) just so I don't have to wait anymore! Congrats to all that got BFP! and sorry to those who had AF show up.:flower:

You will know very soon :) as will we all... I plan to not test again unless I'm late. I have started already strategizing next month, just to be mentally prepared for a bfn. 

*Brandy* good luck with in vitro in July!


----------



## Mrs.R

Hi girls!
Thought i would just update you on where I'm at, I've been stalking all of you and congrats to those who got their BFP! I got a BFN a couple of days ago at 9DPO. :nope:

For the last few days i have been feeling quite light headed and just generally out of it. Tested this morning and got the faintest second line, my DH said he could def see it though! :happydance: I'm guessing i am around 11dpo. I have a photo on my mobile, but not sure exactly how to load it up. :shrug: I really don't want to get excited cause that faint line could just vanish tomorrow!


----------



## Berri

Andi86 said:


> Not going to lie but I'm kind of jealous of all these people with answers:blush:. I want to either get a BFP or AF (preferably not AF) just so I don't have to wait anymore! Congrats to all that got BFP! and sorry to those who had AF show up.:flower:

Feeling your frustration... I'm cd34, AF due tomorrrow. Last test was bfn 2 days ago... Hopefully not long and we'll be in the BFP group too!

Zestygirl, sorry you're not doing so well and Brandy, sorry you're out. Good luck with the drugs!

So, I'm feeling rrrreeealllllyyyyy tired today. Would love nothing more than to crawl up in bed and bury myself under the covers for a few hours. Doubtful it's a symptom though, more likely because I am still sort of sick with this cold and decided to do a 5km run and 10km ride last night after 9 hours at work - strangely I managed a PB with the run (well at least a post-baby PB).

But, no rest for me.. it's 9:30, I dropped LO off at creche over an hour ago and have been at work for what seems like an eternity already.... 

AF due tomorrow but if she doesn't show I'm still not going to test until Friday (so I'll actually be a day late). 

Fingers, toes, eyes crossed for the rest of us hanging in there :dust:


Oohh, congrats Mrs R... may your line get ever darker :)


----------



## ~Brandy~

mrs.r said:


> hi girls!
> Thought i would just update you on where i'm at, i've been stalking all of you and congrats to those who got their bfp! I got a bfn a couple of days ago at 9dpo. :nope:
> 
> For the last few days i have been feeling quite light headed and just generally out of it. Tested this morning and got the faintest second line, my dh said he could def see it though! :happydance: I'm guessing i am around 11dpo. I have a photo on my mobile, but not sure exactly how to load it up. :shrug: I really don't want to get excited cause that faint line could just vanish tomorrow!

congrats!!!


----------



## Abigale

When I was discussing what I have been experiencing over the phone my doctor didn't seem worried. She too says that it's most likely a chemical pregnancy and if I don't get my period in a week to come on in to verify the pregnancy! She wasn't concerned about ectopic either but she said if I get severe pains to go to the ER. but she said it's unlikely.


----------



## bubblebelly

congratulations to everyone that has BFPs! :happydance:

it lifts my mood to see the good news.. well done girls..:thumbup:

as for me 13-14 dpo. :nope:

all this TTCing is stressful - being younger doesnt necessarily make it easier!

familiar AF cramps right now ... stay away AF!!!


----------



## Abigale

Well, I'm not pregnant anymore... Does a chemical pregnancy affect my next cycle?


----------



## Mrs.R

I'm so sorry Abigale. :hugs: This is exactly what I'm scared of, letting the joy sink in, then realising it's gone. 

I don't know for sure but i think with a chemical you can try again straight away, but you might have a longer AF this month.


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

Abigale said:


> Well, I'm not pregnant anymore... Does a chemical pregnancy affect my next cycle?

Sorry for your loss dear, I had a cp in April, you can start TTC right away, and no it does not affect it. :flower:


----------



## Abigale

Ok thank you. I should have stuck to my plan and waited until I was a week late. I would have never even known about it. I wasn't pregnant very long. On to the next cycle! Now we know just how badly we want a baby!


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

Abigale said:


> Ok thank you. I should have stuck to my plan and waited until I was a week late. I would have never even known about it. I wasn't pregnant very long. On to the next cycle! Now we know just how badly we want a baby!

Well I've learnt my lesson, ill try waiting as much as I can, even though at the back of my mind I know I won't lol

But yes,we do really want them bubbas.. I hope May is our baby booming month :hugs:


----------



## JoyArtist

Hugs to all those that got their af. I wish you the best for future tww's!!!

I know I said I was going to wait until the end of the month when my af is due the 23rd, but I broke down and bought a few frer tests. I think I am going to test tomorrow morning with fmu at 13 days dpo. I am so nervous!


----------



## Andi86

Abigale said:


> Well, I'm not pregnant anymore... Does a chemical pregnancy affect my next cycle?

I'm so sorry! Actually after a chemical or MC you more fertile the next cycle so there is some hope you will get your BFP again soon.:hugs:


----------



## shortie58

Sorry for your loss abagail and good luck for next cycle ..

I'm defo out as :witch: is here :cry::cry: see you all next month will keep stalking to see who else gets there BFP this month, thinking of you all


----------



## zestygirl

shortie58 said:


> Sorry for your loss abagail and good luck for next cycle ..
> 
> I'm defo out as :witch: is here :cry::cry: see you all next month will keep stalking to see who else gets there BFP this month, thinking of you all

Sorry to hear this, Lesley. Most of us will be sailing in the same boat together next month, so we will have plenty of company when we try again! I am not out yet, but Knowing my odds are low at this point, I am trying to resign myself happily :)


----------



## zestygirl

Abigaile: sorry to learn of this sad news. Trying again right always
Should be fine. :)


----------



## OoOo

Faint bfp this morning. Wondering whether to dip frer. Has anyone got a good line on a frer when ic has been faint. Or should I save it and wait until tomorrow??


----------



## xheylove

Well, I took a digital during the afternoon after I had gotten a faint positive on an IC earlier that morning, and it worked. I was surprised that it did .. if you're not sure, you may want to wait for fmu as it's always most concentrated.


----------



## OoOo

Thanks I just don't want to waste the good test. I'm out of ics now so ill have to use it next time I test I'm cd 27. 12-14 dpo going by opk.


----------



## KatyW

12 dpo (or 10 dpo - FF changed my dates back and forth)...waiting to test if I make it to 15 dpo with no AF. 

Congrats to the BFPs!! And hugs to those who saw AF or experienced a loss.

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/30cf2b//thumb.png My Ovulation Chart


----------



## wishuwerehere

So after i got brown spotting af still hasn't shown...i'm not out yet o.o

Sorry to read your sad news abigale :hugs:


----------



## xheylove

OoOo said:


> Thanks I just don't want to waste the good test. I'm out of ics now so ill have to use it next time I test I'm cd 27. 12-14 dpo going by opk.

That's actually the reason that I used my digital! It was the only thing I had left and I had to pee really bad and didn't want to 'waste' it. I actually screamed when it read 'pregnant'! At that point, I was either 8 or 10dpo.


----------



## SianMA

Ok, so this is this mornings test, im having trouble uploading pictures so fx'd this one works! It still looks feint to me for a 10miu test the day before AF is due so not getting too excited yet.

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=618137&d=1369204195


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

Is anyone 4dpo and still slightly cramping?


----------



## Wishing1010

BlueMoonBubba said:


> Is anyone 4dpo and still slightly cramping?

I have been cramping since before O! Lol. Definitely intensified afterwards but back to a very dull, very down-low cramps. Not enough to make me think AF is here, just enough to make me wonder what the heck it is!


----------



## Wishing1010

Well, I was going to sneak in a test today but after talking with DH, he definitely wants to wait till the 24th or 25th. I had to talk to him about this as he was at the bank getting a loan for a new motorcycle!!! I was like "Could you please wait until this weekend for this?". Haha. 

Current Symptoms are/have been:
Very dull cramps
Very swollen/tender breasts
Prominent veins on hips, breasts, hands, palms, wrists
TMI: Vagina very wet since a few days after O, especially for AF to be right around the corner
TMI: Gas (I have never had so much in my life and for almost 2 weeks like this!)
Glands on areolas are more prominent and in more quantity

This is cycle #32 TTC, I really don't know what to think this month. If AF Shows, I have a LOT to add to my TWW normal symptom list.

Good luck and lots of baby dust to all!!!


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

Wishing1010 said:


> BlueMoonBubba said:
> 
> 
> Is anyone 4dpo and still slightly cramping?
> 
> I have been cramping since before O! Lol. Definitely intensified afterwards but back to a very dull, very down-low cramps. Not enough to make me think AF is here, just enough to make me wonder what the heck it is!Click to expand...

Exact same thing with me I had cramps on O day which were probably a 5/10 subsided down to 3/10 and now I can only feel it when I concentrate:wacko: 

AF cramps are much worse for me.. It can't be AF!


----------



## Wishing1010

BlueMoonBubba said:


> Wishing1010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlueMoonBubba said:
> 
> 
> Is anyone 4dpo and still slightly cramping?
> 
> I have been cramping since before O! Lol. Definitely intensified afterwards but back to a very dull, very down-low cramps. Not enough to make me think AF is here, just enough to make me wonder what the heck it is!Click to expand...
> 
> Exact same thing with me I had cramps on O day which were probably a 5/10 subsided down to 3/10 and now I can only feel it when I concentrate:wacko:
> 
> AF cramps are much worse for me.. It can't be AF!Click to expand...

That's what I keep thinking too!!! Usually AF cramps are excruciating (like, last month I had to leave work because they hurt so bad and I NEVER miss work). We shall see what happens! FX for you!!! :hugs:


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

Wishing1010 said:


> BlueMoonBubba said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wishing1010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlueMoonBubba said:
> 
> 
> Is anyone 4dpo and still slightly cramping?
> 
> I have been cramping since before O! Lol. Definitely intensified afterwards but back to a very dull, very down-low cramps. Not enough to make me think AF is here, just enough to make me wonder what the heck it is!Click to expand...
> 
> Exact same thing with me I had cramps on O day which were probably a 5/10 subsided down to 3/10 and now I can only feel it when I concentrate:wacko:
> 
> AF cramps are much worse for me.. It can't be AF!Click to expand...
> 
> That's what I keep thinking too!!! Usually AF cramps are excruciating (like, last month I had to leave work because they hurt so bad and I NEVER miss work). We shall see what happens! FX for you!!! :hugs:Click to expand...

Sticky :dust: to you:flower:


----------



## JoyArtist

I took a test this morning at 13dpo and it was a BFN.... very disappointed and confused because I am still lightly crampy and definitely had what felt like implantation pain at 7dpo... the last MC I had never showed up positive either... I also feel no aign that af is on its way. ugh!!!


----------



## RC86

I'm out ladies...AF showed up this morning bang on time the B*tch!! I will never understand the faint positives on the tests maybe they were evap lines maybe it was a chemical but I won't know. It couldn't of just been my eyes because some of you ladies noticed it too, I'm not going crazy. :cry:

Well fingers are now crossed for cycle 7 :coffee: waiting game begins again. I've a short cycle though so 25 days will hopefully go fast. Time to try some opk kits this time.

Hugs to the girls in my boat :hugs:
Happy healthy 9 months to the girls who got their BFP :flower:


----------



## OoOo

I tested today and yesterday 3faint pos on ics previous testing all stark white. Did a frer thinking I'd see something. Don't think I see anything more than a shadow so bfn. Has anyone had this happen. Get faint bfp on ic and not show on a better test. They all came up in a few mins and before 10 mins. I feel so sad and in limbo. I'm cd 27 12-14 dpo going by opks which were positive on 8th may. :)


----------



## zestygirl

SianMA said:


> Ok, so this is this mornings test, im having trouble uploading pictures so fx'd this one works! It still looks feint to me for a 10miu test the day before AF is due so not getting too excited yet.
> 
> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=618137&d=1369204195

Not working at ALLL!!! I really want to see it!! Lol...have you tried IMGUR? Really easy...just go to Imgur.com, click upload image, select from your computer, click start upload. The image appears with all kinds of code including a link for message boards, which works for B&B. 

:)


----------



## zestygirl

Sorry RC and OoOo....I can say that I would rather have AF than an infection, though.... :S lol.... next month, F'xd. :dust:


----------



## Wishing1010

Well, I've had a cold for about 11 days now...so I made a DR appt for in the morning. We'll see if they can help! I think that this cold may have delayed my cycle and I will see AF once I feel better. :( I know it doesn't explain the rest of my symptoms but I just feel that it will the case.


----------



## xheylove

Wishing1010 said:


> Well, I was going to sneak in a test today but after talking with DH, he definitely wants to wait till the 24th or 25th. I had to talk to him about this as he was at the bank getting a loan for a new motorcycle!!! I was like "Could you please wait until this weekend for this?". Haha.
> 
> Current Symptoms are/have been:
> Very dull cramps
> Very swollen/tender breasts
> Prominent veins on hips, breasts, hands, palms, wrists
> TMI: Vagina very wet since a few days after O, especially for AF to be right around the corner
> TMI: Gas (I have never had so much in my life and for almost 2 weeks like this!)
> Glands on areolas are more prominent and in more quantity
> 
> This is cycle #32 TTC, I really don't know what to think this month. If AF Shows, I have a LOT to add to my TWW normal symptom list.
> 
> Good luck and lots of baby dust to all!!!

These were exactly my symptoms. My poor boobs look like a roadmap! :rofl:

So sorry to hear about your AF, RC. I hope this happens for you soon!


----------



## Wishing1010

xheylove said:


> Wishing1010 said:
> 
> 
> Well, I was going to sneak in a test today but after talking with DH, he definitely wants to wait till the 24th or 25th. I had to talk to him about this as he was at the bank getting a loan for a new motorcycle!!! I was like "Could you please wait until this weekend for this?". Haha.
> 
> Current Symptoms are/have been:
> Very dull cramps
> Very swollen/tender breasts
> Prominent veins on hips, breasts, hands, palms, wrists
> TMI: Vagina very wet since a few days after O, especially for AF to be right around the corner
> TMI: Gas (I have never had so much in my life and for almost 2 weeks like this!)
> Glands on areolas are more prominent and in more quantity
> 
> This is cycle #32 TTC, I really don't know what to think this month. If AF Shows, I have a LOT to add to my TWW normal symptom list.
> 
> Good luck and lots of baby dust to all!!!
> 
> These were exactly my symptoms. My poor boobs look like a roadmap! :rofl:Click to expand...

OOOO I'm getting excited!!!!!! Congrats on your BFP, by the way!!!


----------



## Andi86

Wishing1010 said:


> Well, I was going to sneak in a test today but after talking with DH, he definitely wants to wait till the 24th or 25th. I had to talk to him about this as he was at the bank getting a loan for a new motorcycle!!! I was like "Could you please wait until this weekend for this?". Haha.
> 
> Current Symptoms are/have been:
> Very dull cramps
> Very swollen/tender breasts
> Prominent veins on hips, breasts, hands, palms, wrists
> TMI: Vagina very wet since a few days after O, especially for AF to be right around the corner
> TMI: Gas (I have never had so much in my life and for almost 2 weeks like this!)
> Glands on areolas are more prominent and in more quantity
> 
> This is cycle #32 TTC, I really don't know what to think this month. If AF Shows, I have a LOT to add to my TWW normal symptom list.
> 
> Good luck and lots of baby dust to all!!!

 Still waiting for my Af to start if I don't get it today or tomorrow im officially late as ive never had a cycle past 30 days. Ive had mild cramps but not strong ebough to be the usual cramps i get before Af. As for the gas thing Ive had he same thing since my O its terrible lol.


----------



## zestygirl

I should be getting AF tomorrow or Friday. So far, not a sign of her....I have not tested again. I am just going to wait the two agonizingly long days....!


----------



## Wishing1010

zestygirl said:


> I should be getting AF tomorrow or Friday. So far, not a sign of her....I have not tested again. I am just going to wait the two agonizingly long days....!

Yeah, my longest cycle was 36 days with new cycle starting on day 37. Currently on day 35. :dohh: Going to try to hold off until Saturday if at all possible. I did POAS during lunch but I only had about 25 minute old urine in me so I knew that it wouldn't show up positive if I was!

My TWW started May 6th (when I was originally supposed to ovulate according to my cycle chart, and had a pretty dark OPK) but I think it was delayed as my positive OPK actually showed up on the 9th. So, this has been a very long month for me! Lol.

Good luck, I hope the witch stays away for a very long time!!! :hugs:


----------



## zestygirl

Wishing1010 said:


> zestygirl said:
> 
> 
> I should be getting AF tomorrow or Friday. So far, not a sign of her....I have not tested again. I am just going to wait the two agonizingly long days....!
> 
> Yeah, my longest cycle was 36 days with new cycle starting on day 37. Currently on day 35. :dohh: Going to try to hold off until Saturday if at all possible. I did POAS during lunch but I only had about 25 minute old urine in me so I knew that it wouldn't show up positive if I was!
> 
> My TWW started May 6th (when I was originally supposed to ovulate according to my cycle chart, and had a pretty dark OPK) but I think it was delayed as my positive OPK actually showed up on the 9th. So, this has been a very long month for me! Lol.
> 
> Good luck, I hope the witch stays away for a very long time!!! :hugs:Click to expand...

what you are saying here is really strange....how long are your cycles usually?


----------



## Andi86

Ok i did a test at lunch cause Im a POAS addict this month. I was using a clear blue pregnancy test which I have never used before. The weird thing was there was a very light negative on the test before i even peed on it. I noticed it as I was opening the package. Is this a defective test? Or normal for clear blue tests? I used it anyway and of course it was BFN. Oh also the line in the control window took a really long time to appear.


----------



## Wishing1010

zestygirl said:


> Wishing1010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zestygirl said:
> 
> 
> I should be getting AF tomorrow or Friday. So far, not a sign of her....I have not tested again. I am just going to wait the two agonizingly long days....!
> 
> Yeah, my longest cycle was 36 days with new cycle starting on day 37. Currently on day 35. :dohh: Going to try to hold off until Saturday if at all possible. I did POAS during lunch but I only had about 25 minute old urine in me so I knew that it wouldn't show up positive if I was!
> 
> My TWW started May 6th (when I was originally supposed to ovulate according to my cycle chart, and had a pretty dark OPK) but I think it was delayed as my positive OPK actually showed up on the 9th. So, this has been a very long month for me! Lol.
> 
> Good luck, I hope the witch stays away for a very long time!!! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> what you are saying here is really strange....how long are your cycles usually?Click to expand...

Usually 32 days...been the same for several months in a row. Had the longer one towards the end of last year. So yeah, going off of that time frame, I should have O'ed on the 6th (which, again, I had a dark OPK on the 5th so I thought it was for sure going to happen). The next day, I had a total negative on the OPK, but I kept using the OPK (my first month) and got a definite positive on the 9th. I ran out of them that day and have not used any more OPK's.

I originally expected AF on the 20th, now looks like it should be around the 24th, if I did in fact O around the 9th.

Sorry if I'm being long-worded, not sure how else to explain. All new to me after all of this time TTC.

EDIT: I meant to say earlier that my original TWW started May 6th but I have backed it up to May 9th-ish.


----------



## SianMA

My phone is refusing to co-operate so this is my last attempt at uploading before I throw it out of the window!! 

https://i.imgur.com/Gr4SCds.jpg


Hopefully you'll be able to see this mornings test above which i took a pic of straight away and yesterday's below which I only took a pic of about 10 hours afterwards :dohh:

https://i.imgur.com/kxnFDce.jpg

Thanks for the link to Imgur Zesty!


----------



## SianMA

Andi86 said:


> Ok i did a test at lunch cause Im a POAS addict this month. I was using a clear blue pregnancy test which I have never used before. The weird thing was there was a very light negative on the test before i even peed on it. I noticed it as I was opening the package. Is this a defective test? Or normal for clear blue tests? I used it anyway and of course it was BFN. Oh also the line in the control window took a really long time to appear.

I've only used a clear blue once and didn't notice a feint negative, but that was 3.5years ago so someone else might have more recent experience of them


----------



## Wishing1010

SianMA said:


> My phone is refusing to co-operate so this is my last attempt at uploading before I throw it out of the window!!
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/Gr4SCds.jpg
> 
> 
> Hopefully you'll be able to see this mornings test above which i took a pic of straight away and yesterday's below which I only took a pic of about 10 hours afterwards :dohh:
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/kxnFDce.jpg
> 
> Thanks for the link to Imgur Zesty!

BEAUTIFUL TESTS!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Congrats, hun!!!


----------



## zestygirl

Wishing1010 said:


> zestygirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wishing1010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zestygirl said:
> 
> 
> I should be getting AF tomorrow or Friday. So far, not a sign of her....I have not tested again. I am just going to wait the two agonizingly long days....!
> 
> Yeah, my longest cycle was 36 days with new cycle starting on day 37. Currently on day 35. :dohh: Going to try to hold off until Saturday if at all possible. I did POAS during lunch but I only had about 25 minute old urine in me so I knew that it wouldn't show up positive if I was!
> 
> My TWW started May 6th (when I was originally supposed to ovulate according to my cycle chart, and had a pretty dark OPK) but I think it was delayed as my positive OPK actually showed up on the 9th. So, this has been a very long month for me! Lol.
> 
> Good luck, I hope the witch stays away for a very long time!!! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> what you are saying here is really strange....how long are your cycles usually?Click to expand...
> 
> Usually 32 days...been the same for several months in a row. Had the longer one towards the end of last year. So yeah, going off of that time frame, I should have O'ed on the 6th (which, again, I had a dark OPK on the 5th so I thought it was for sure going to happen). The next day, I had a total negative on the OPK, but I kept using the OPK (my first month) and got a definite positive on the 9th. I ran out of them that day and have not used any more OPK's.
> 
> I originally expected AF on the 20th, now looks like it should be around the 24th, if I did in fact O around the 9th.
> 
> Sorry if I'm being long-worded, not sure how else to explain. All new to me after all of this time TTC.
> 
> EDIT: I meant to say earlier that my original TWW started May 6th but I have backed it up to May 9th-ish.Click to expand...

Definitely agree you O'd on the 9th if you don't have AF right now. Something like 99.9% of women have a consistent (month to month) Luteal phase, and 95% of them fall within the 14 days +/- 1.4 (don't quote me. I don't have a source, but, it means that you pretty well can guarantee a luteal phase that is the same every month - and never longer than 16 days.) 

There is one hormonal disorder that can cause luteal phases longer than 18 days, but, its so super rare - they don't even test for it.


----------



## zestygirl

SianMA said:


> My phone is refusing to co-operate so this is my last attempt at uploading before I throw it out of the window!!
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/Gr4SCds.jpg
> 
> 
> Hopefully you'll be able to see this mornings test above which i took a pic of straight away and yesterday's below which I only took a pic of about 10 hours afterwards :dohh:
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/kxnFDce.jpg
> 
> Thanks for the link to Imgur Zesty!

Wow!! Those are brilliant! :) Congrats again!


----------



## Wishing1010

zestygirl said:


> Wishing1010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zestygirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wishing1010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zestygirl said:
> 
> 
> I should be getting AF tomorrow or Friday. So far, not a sign of her....I have not tested again. I am just going to wait the two agonizingly long days....!
> 
> Yeah, my longest cycle was 36 days with new cycle starting on day 37. Currently on day 35. :dohh: Going to try to hold off until Saturday if at all possible. I did POAS during lunch but I only had about 25 minute old urine in me so I knew that it wouldn't show up positive if I was!
> 
> My TWW started May 6th (when I was originally supposed to ovulate according to my cycle chart, and had a pretty dark OPK) but I think it was delayed as my positive OPK actually showed up on the 9th. So, this has been a very long month for me! Lol.
> 
> Good luck, I hope the witch stays away for a very long time!!! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> what you are saying here is really strange....how long are your cycles usually?Click to expand...
> 
> Usually 32 days...been the same for several months in a row. Had the longer one towards the end of last year. So yeah, going off of that time frame, I should have O'ed on the 6th (which, again, I had a dark OPK on the 5th so I thought it was for sure going to happen). The next day, I had a total negative on the OPK, but I kept using the OPK (my first month) and got a definite positive on the 9th. I ran out of them that day and have not used any more OPK's.
> 
> I originally expected AF on the 20th, now looks like it should be around the 24th, if I did in fact O around the 9th.
> 
> Sorry if I'm being long-worded, not sure how else to explain. All new to me after all of this time TTC.
> 
> EDIT: I meant to say earlier that my original TWW started May 6th but I have backed it up to May 9th-ish.Click to expand...
> 
> Definitely agree you O'd on the 9th if you don't have AF right now. Something like 99.9% of women have a consistent (month to month) Luteal phase, and 95% of them fall within the 14 days +/- 1.4 (don't quote me. I don't have a source, but, it means that you pretty well can guarantee a luteal phase that is the same every month - and never longer than 16 days.)
> 
> There is one hormonal disorder that can cause luteal phases longer than 18 days, but, its so super rare - they don't even test for it.Click to expand...

Yeah, I am definitely curious to see what happens with my LP (as this is my first month using OPK and having a general idea of when O occurred). I am glad it's not short! But, would definitely not like a long one either. :) I have had a cold forever now, so who knows how that may have effected things (started getting sick the 11th, which might have messed up O yet again!). Boy, this month has not been fun. Ready to try again!!!


----------



## SianMA

Wishing1010 said:


> SianMA said:
> 
> 
> My phone is refusing to co-operate so this is my last attempt at uploading before I throw it out of the window!!
> 
> 
> Hopefully you'll be able to see this mornings test above which i took a pic of straight away and yesterday's below which I only took a pic of about 10 hours afterwards :dohh:
> 
> 
> Thanks for the link to Imgur Zesty!
> 
> BEAUTIFUL TESTS!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Congrats, hun!!!Click to expand...

Thanks! Still am not going to really believe until I see some darker lines so if by some miracle it is real I can feed my poas addiction for a little while longer! I'm also now freaking out about my temps dropping now. 

I think I'm just not happy without something to stress about :wacko:


----------



## Mrs.R

Hi Guys!!! :wave:

Congrats SianMA on your :bfp:

I, like you, cannot let myself believe it, but i got a 'PREGNANT 1-2' this morning on a CB digital. :dance:

My DH was speechless, seeing the words def make it seem more real. I am praying it's a sticky one!! :wohoo:


----------



## Abigale

Are you not suppose to wear a tampon during a chemical pregnancy? They seem to be hurting me when I try putting one in...Almost like something is in the way and it causes cramping. WARNING: TMI: I stuck my finger in there because it had me wondering if I may have left something in there or something and I felt my cervix and it is quite swollen. It's quite large and squishy. I'm assuming my tampon is hitting it and causing the pain. My cervix feels quite large or much larger than normal. 
Should I go ahead and keep my Dr. Apt next week even though AF came?


----------



## KatyW

Abigale - I woudn't use a tampon with a chemical. I had a m/c at 5.5 weeks and was uncomfortable so just used a pad. Sorry for your loss. I would check with the doctor too so they can take a look (and they will make you feel better). If it is any consolation, I was pregnant within two months of my loss a few years ago and now have a daughter. Hugs.

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/30cf2b//thumb.png My Ovulation Chart


----------



## wishuwerehere

So i told you a few days ago i was having light spotting - that's still all i'm having. Normally i have quite heavy periods so this has got my hopes up that it might be implantation...haven't tested for a few days, should i do a frer?

Congrats to all the bfps :happydance:


----------



## Berri

Congrats sianma. Abigale so sorry for your loss. 

Me? I'm still in limbo af due today but hasn't shown. Bfn around midday.


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

Congrats on the BFP and h&h 9 months :)

Hey girls, is anyone 5dpo and having white streaked ewcm?? I know it's not ovulation..I took an opk it's stark negative.


----------



## bubblebelly

I'm sorry Abigail!!! there's always next time... 
keep trying and have hope..

well I'm out.
I knew it was coming! stupid AF
zesty girl we were cycle twins-what is the update with you?


----------



## Wishing_well

BlueMoonBubba said:


> Congrats on the BFP and h&h 9 months :)
> 
> Hey girls, is anyone 5dpo and having white streaked ewcm?? I know it's not ovulation..I took an opk it's stark negative.

I'm pretty sure I did. I'm now having weird creamy, stretchy stuff.


----------



## Lola_0106

hmm my quote button isn't working...

Wishing_well - I had this right up until BFP!! hopefully a good sign!


----------



## Wishing_well

Lola_0106 said:


> hmm my quote button isn't working...
> 
> Wishing_well - I had this right up until BFP!! hopefully a good sign!

I poas and pretty sure I saw a line. Now I'm doubting it!


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

Wishing_well said:


> BlueMoonBubba said:
> 
> 
> Congrats on the BFP and h&h 9 months :)
> 
> Hey girls, is anyone 5dpo and having white streaked ewcm?? I know it's not ovulation..I took an opk it's stark negative.
> 
> I'm pretty sure I did. I'm now having weird creamy, stretchy stuff.Click to expand...

I was doing some googling, and found that its estrogen surge leading to AF:wacko: I'm so bummed out now.. But others are saying its a good sign:shrug:

TMI..it's not in massive amounts just when I wipe its very much like fertile mucous with white streaks..I'm usually dry this time of the month..:dohh:


----------



## Wishing_well

BlueMoonBubba said:


> Wishing_well said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlueMoonBubba said:
> 
> 
> Congrats on the BFP and h&h 9 months :)
> 
> Hey girls, is anyone 5dpo and having white streaked ewcm?? I know it's not ovulation..I took an opk it's stark negative.
> 
> I'm pretty sure I did. I'm now having weird creamy, stretchy stuff.Click to expand...
> 
> I was doing some googling, and found that its estrogen surge leading to AF:wacko: I'm so bummed out now.. But others are saying its a good sign:shrug:
> 
> TMI..it's not in massive amounts just when I wipe its very much like fertile mucous with white streaks..I'm usually dry this time of the month..:dohh:Click to expand...

Yep mines exactly the same. I can't remember if I had it last time or not :/


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

Wishing_well said:


> BlueMoonBubba said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wishing_well said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlueMoonBubba said:
> 
> 
> Congrats on the BFP and h&h 9 months :)
> 
> Hey girls, is anyone 5dpo and having white streaked ewcm?? I know it's not ovulation..I took an opk it's stark negative.
> 
> I'm pretty sure I did. I'm now having weird creamy, stretchy stuff.Click to expand...
> 
> I was doing some googling, and found that its estrogen surge leading to AF:wacko: I'm so bummed out now.. But others are saying its a good sign:shrug:
> 
> TMI..it's not in massive amounts just when I wipe its very much like fertile mucous with white streaks..I'm usually dry this time of the month..:dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> Yep mines exactly the same. I can't remember if I had it last time or not :/Click to expand...

Hope it's a good sign fx'ed


----------



## Andi86

Well im on CD 30 and still no AF. Waiting to see if she shows today and if not Ill test tomorrow cause Ill be late. Took one yesterday it was BFN. Ive been super tired and still gassy (sorry TMI) could be pms but I dont have the cramps I normally get.


----------



## OoOo

Still no af for me. 15 dpo. I've not bought anymore tests. I go on holiday tomorrow so going to try relax and test when I get home if no af. I'm fed up of trying to guess lines. So I figure if I'm pregnant ill know soon enough and by the time I get home it will show on a digital. So that's my plan. :)


----------



## zestygirl

Mrs.R said:


> Hi Guys!!! :wave:
> 
> Congrats SianMA on your :bfp:
> 
> I, like you, cannot let myself believe it, but i got a 'PREGNANT 1-2' this morning on a CB digital. :dance:
> 
> My DH was speechless, seeing the words def make it seem more real. I am praying it's a sticky one!! :wohoo:

CONGRATS ON YOUR :bfp:!!! :) Wonderful news, there is another sticky bean joining the growing brood!


----------



## zestygirl

wishuwerehere said:


> So i told you a few days ago i was having light spotting - that's still all i'm having. Normally i have quite heavy periods so this has got my hopes up that it might be implantation...haven't tested for a few days, should i do a frer?
> 
> Congrats to all the bfps :happydance:

YES!


----------



## zestygirl

Berri said:


> Congrats sianma. Abigale so sorry for your loss.
> 
> Me? I'm still in limbo af due today but hasn't shown. Bfn around midday.

I'm with you, Berri. Due today, but No sign of 'er.


----------



## zestygirl

bubblebelly said:


> I'm sorry Abigail!!! there's always next time...
> keep trying and have hope..
> 
> well I'm out.
> I knew it was coming! stupid AF
> zesty girl we were cycle twins-what is the update with you?

I am a little anxious. I did HPT yesterday (caved) and was BFN (of course.) I know for an absolute fact that I O'd on CD12 because I saw it happen (sort of) on the scan. I am absolutely due today. 

I have not even seen spotting, so the witch is being particularly nasty to me this month - also my temp went UP. 

Anyway, I know I'm out. I just wish she'd show so I could update my chart and start PLANNING! (Evil Cheshire Grin)

I really want to do a 3-day BD-thon and use Mucinex next cycle. Hoping that will move things along, as I am of the belief that I have poor quality CM. 

We have an appointment on Tuesday with the Fertility Doctor to get allll our results and such. Hoping to hear only good news. Anxious though, because last time I was at the Fertility Clinic I was scheduling an appointment with the nurse and while she was reviewing my chart she said "Oh, so the Dr wants you to see a specialist....anyway, you'll get all your results at your appoinment."  WTF??

Anyway, sorry to all those with BFNs. I will update our Roll-Call on the first post as the results come in.


----------



## wishuwerehere

zestygirl said:


> wishuwerehere said:
> 
> 
> So i told you a few days ago i was having light spotting - that's still all i'm having. Normally i have quite heavy periods so this has got my hopes up that it might be implantation...haven't tested for a few days, should i do a frer?
> 
> Congrats to all the bfps :happydance:
> 
> YES!Click to expand...

:haha::haha: I did one! aaaand....there's a line...but it's not showing up on pics very well so worried it's an evap. It looks promising irl though!


----------



## Wishing_well

-^^^^


I'm having the same problem


----------



## wishuwerehere

^^ we meet again! 

I just posted some pics in the pregnancy test gallery but here it is again:

[URL=https://s5.photobucket.com/user/Dark_side_ofthe_moon/media/20130523_140136_zps39e11177.jpg.html][IMG]https://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y178/Dark_side_ofthe_moon/20130523_140136_zps39e11177.jpg[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Wishing_well

Here's mine. 


https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-tests/1870027-ive-got-line-eye-help.html#post27504995


----------



## Lola_0106

definitely see a line on both!!!!


----------



## zestygirl

wishuwerehere said:


> ^^ we meet again!
> 
> I just posted some pics in the pregnancy test gallery but here it is again:
> 
> [URL=https://s5.photobucket.com/user/Dark_side_ofthe_moon/media/20130523_140136_zps39e11177.jpg.html][IMG]https://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y178/Dark_side_ofthe_moon/20130523_140136_zps39e11177.jpg[/URL][/IMG]

TOTALLY see a line!!!! Very exciting!!!! :)


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

BOTH are BFP!!


----------



## wishuwerehere

It's a bit mad because I thought my period had started....if I didn't know about implantation bleeding I wouldn't have bothered testing! I'm going away for the weekend so i'm planning to do a digi when I get back on monday :) will update you then!


----------



## KatyW

That's def a bfp! Congrats.


----------



## xheylove

Woohoo!! More BFPs I see this morning! Congrats ladies! And FX'd for those still waiting for news either way!


----------



## Abigale

*phew* Glad I kept that doctors appointment! I only bled for like a day and a half and it stopped. I didn't have any pain while bleeding. I assumed I was having a chemical pregnancy because my doctor said she was sure that's what was going on too over the phone. 
Since the bleeding stopped after only 2 days I decided to go get a pregnancy test this morning. and it's still positive! I am so confused and I'm still really nervous to get excited about it because I did have that bleeding. Or I am in denial because I don't have any symptoms except my BBs are swollen. 
I am getting a blood test tomorrow. Wish me luck. I'll be sure to update. I am going to be praying over the next 24 hours that everything works out.

Edit to add: My Dr. quickly put me back in my place and said a chemical can be sporadic. Basically, don't get my hopes up *sigh* I'll update tomorrow. I will take a urine test and blood test at the dr's office.


----------



## wishuwerehere

Abigale, how overwhelming for you! Fx'd you get good news :hugs:


----------



## shortie58

Abigale said:


> *phew* Glad I kept that doctors appointment! I only bled for like a day and a half and it stopped. I didn't have any pain while bleeding. I assumed I was having a chemical pregnancy because my doctor said she was sure that's what was going on too over the phone.
> Since the bleeding stopped after only 2 days I decided to go get a pregnancy test this morning. and it's still positive! I am so confused and I'm still really nervous to get excited about it because I did have that bleeding. Or I am in denial because I don't have any symptoms except my BBs are swollen.
> I am getting a blood test tomorrow. Wish me luck. I'll be sure to update. I am going to be praying over the next 24 hours that everything works out.
> 
> Edit to add: My Dr. quickly put me back in my place and said a chemical can be sporadic. Basically, don't get my hopes up *sigh* I'll update tomorrow. I will take a urine test and blood test at the dr's office.

Wlll be thinking of you tomorrow sending positive vibes xxxx


----------



## zestygirl

Abigale said:


> *phew* Glad I kept that doctors appointment! I only bled for like a day and a half and it stopped. I didn't have any pain while bleeding. I assumed I was having a chemical pregnancy because my doctor said she was sure that's what was going on too over the phone.
> Since the bleeding stopped after only 2 days I decided to go get a pregnancy test this morning. and it's still positive! I am so confused and I'm still really nervous to get excited about it because I did have that bleeding. Or I am in denial because I don't have any symptoms except my BBs are swollen.
> I am getting a blood test tomorrow. Wish me luck. I'll be sure to update. I am going to be praying over the next 24 hours that everything works out.
> 
> Edit to add: My Dr. quickly put me back in my place and said a chemical can be sporadic. Basically, don't get my hopes up *sigh* I'll update tomorrow. I will take a urine test and blood test at the dr's office.


Abby, I cannot stress enough. Get checked for an ectopic. A chemical might even be negative by now. What u are going through (pain, bleeding on expected AF date, suspected miscarriage, painful tampon insertion, positive and negative hpts) is IDENTICAL to what I went through. It took them another two weeks to Id it as ectopic based on low HSG levels for dates. I also had continued sporadic spotting. I really hope I am wrong... And I hope u have a sticky bean but please just be proactive. If its ectopic, u don't want to have it rupture before finding out.

Please find out what your HSG beta numbers are and post them for us! 


Btw, I'm out. Ok with me. We only had one chance very late in my window same day as HSG, so I'm not reading into it.


----------



## Andi86

Abigale said:


> *phew* Glad I kept that doctors appointment! I only bled for like a day and a half and it stopped. I didn't have any pain while bleeding. I assumed I was having a chemical pregnancy because my doctor said she was sure that's what was going on too over the phone.
> Since the bleeding stopped after only 2 days I decided to go get a pregnancy test this morning. and it's still positive! I am so confused and I'm still really nervous to get excited about it because I did have that bleeding. Or I am in denial because I don't have any symptoms except my BBs are swollen.
> I am getting a blood test tomorrow. Wish me luck. I'll be sure to update. I am going to be praying over the next 24 hours that everything works out.
> 
> Edit to add: My Dr. quickly put me back in my place and said a chemical can be sporadic. Basically, don't get my hopes up *sigh* I'll update tomorrow. I will take a urine test and blood test at the dr's office.

Fingers crossed for you! Ill keep checking for an update.

Ok so still no AF. I do have very light cramps but they are higher then normal like my


----------



## Andi86

Andi86 said:


> Abigale said:
> 
> 
> *phew* Glad I kept that doctors appointment! I only bled for like a day and a half and it stopped. I didn't have any pain while bleeding. I assumed I was having a chemical pregnancy because my doctor said she was sure that's what was going on too over the phone.
> Since the bleeding stopped after only 2 days I decided to go get a pregnancy test this morning. and it's still positive! I am so confused and I'm still really nervous to get excited about it because I did have that bleeding. Or I am in denial because I don't have any symptoms except my BBs are swollen.
> I am getting a blood test tomorrow. Wish me luck. I'll be sure to update. I am going to be praying over the next 24 hours that everything works out.
> 
> Edit to add: My Dr. quickly put me back in my place and said a chemical can be sporadic. Basically, don't get my hopes up *sigh* I'll update tomorrow. I will take a urine test and blood test at the dr's office.
> 
> Fingers crossed for you! Ill keep checking for an update.
> 
> Ok so still no AF. I do have very light cramps but they are higher then normal like myClick to expand...

...stupid phone wont let me edit. Anyways cramps are higher then normal like my left ovary hurts. Almost feels like ovluation pain? So confused.


----------



## TealHrts

After 3 :bfn: over the last few days the :witch: is knocking at my door. I started spotting and cramping this afternoon... Just as FF predicted. I'm a little upset because I was hopeing for a different outcome. However, This is only my second cycle since my mc in March and my cycles aren't back to being regular. Here's to next month!:dance:

Congrats to those who got BFPs and :dust: for those still waiting!


----------



## Berri

I'm out too :witch: arrived this morning. Disappointed but hardly surprised.


----------



## Heather11

I had my :bfp: confirmed by my beta test today!!! :happydance:


----------



## bubblebelly

wow girls! we've officially come to the end of our TWW
I want to thank each and every one of you for making this TWW a little more sane
it was great to see all the BFP progression with some of you, 
and as for the ladies in the AF boat, we may as well start the countdown to Ovulation and go on to our next TWW ?? wish you guys all the luck in this cycle and hope its the one for all of us!
I am on Cycle Day 2 
:dust:


----------



## bubblebelly

Heather11 said:


> I had my :bfp: confirmed by my beta test today!!! :happydance:

congratz heather!!


----------



## xheylove

Congrats, Heather!!! So exciting!


----------



## Heather11

bubblebelly said:


> Heather11 said:
> 
> 
> I had my :bfp: confirmed by my beta test today!!! :happydance:
> 
> congratz heather!!Click to expand...




xheylove said:


> Congrats, Heather!!! So exciting!

Thank you!!!!


----------



## Andi86

Heather11 said:


> I had my :bfp: confirmed by my beta test today!!! :happydance:

congrats!


----------



## TealHrts

Heather11 said:


> I had my :bfp: confirmed by my beta test today!!! :happydance:

Congrats!


----------



## RC86

bubblebelly said:


> wow girls! we've officially come to the end of our TWW
> I want to thank each and every one of you for making this TWW a little more sane
> it was great to see all the BFP progression with some of you,
> and as for the ladies in the AF boat, we may as well start the countdown to Ovulation and go on to our next TWW ?? wish you guys all the luck in this cycle and hope its the one for all of us!
> I am on Cycle Day 2
> :dust:

I'm on CD3 of 25...hope this is the month 7th cycle of ttc.

I'm going to do a opk this month...any body any idea when I start using them and when I stop? Do I use it every day or every other day? I've never used one before.

Hoping that all us girls who are on our next cycle get our BFP next month FX's :flower:


----------



## Wishing_well

I got my bfp too! :)


----------



## Andi86

Ok so Af is late. Took a test and i see something...its so faint though i can barely see it. Take a look and tell me if u see anything. Its very hard to get a pic of since I can barely see it. Also i cant tell if its grey or pink. Im dpo 15.
 



Attached Files:







20130524_061710.jpg
File size: 23.9 KB
Views: 25


----------



## Andi86

I dunno why it rotated the pic....also i cant see it on the uploaded pic but can see it on the original pic on my phone.:shrug:


----------



## Wishing_well

I think I see something. Mine was like that yesterday - you can see it if you don't look properly if that makes sense.


----------



## shortie58

Huge congrats all the ladies who got there BFP this month , I am on day 3 of a possible 37 day cycle so should start testing round about 9th June for ov :thumbup:


----------



## wishuwerehere

Congratulations heather! 
Andi I'm not sure, I found trying to take pics of my test on my phone a bit of a 'mare as well!


----------



## JoyArtist

Still no af for me... keeping my FX! Congrats to all you BFP's!


----------



## Wishing1010

AF has not yet arrived...tested today with FMU, BFN. I don't know what's wrong. Going to doc Tuesday.


----------



## zestygirl

Congrats wishing well and Heather!!
Andi, I have everything crossed for you. Hope that line gets darker and darker!!! :)


----------



## Heather11

wishing_well said:


> i got my bfp too! :)

congrats!!!!


----------



## Heather11

wishuwerehere said:


> Congratulations heather!
> Andi I'm not sure, I found trying to take pics of my test on my phone a bit of a 'mare as well!




zestygirl said:


> Congrats wishing well and Heather!!
> Andi, I have everything crossed for you. Hope that line gets darker and darker!!! :)

Thanks so much ladies it means a lot!!!


----------



## SianMA

Mrs.R said:


> Hi Guys!!! :wave:
> 
> Congrats SianMA on your :bfp:
> 
> I, like you, cannot let myself believe it, but i got a 'PREGNANT 1-2' this morning on a CB digital. :dance:
> 
> My DH was speechless, seeing the words def make it seem more real. I am praying it's a sticky one!! :wohoo:

Congrats Mrs R, I think DH is in shock, he's started going DIY mad. Today he hung 4 pictures, a curtain rail, two pairs of curtains and bought our 3.5yr old a new car seat!! Very cute.

I'm also still keeping everything crossed, I haven't even been out to get a proper test yet.


----------



## JoyArtist

I am feeling nauseas today, with a headache and my bbs are sore!


----------



## Berri

shortie58 said:


> Huge congrats all the ladies who got there BFP this month , I am on day 3 of a possible 37 day cycle so should start testing round about 9th June for ov :thumbup:

Looks like we have similar dates again this month. I'm cd2 of 35/36 day cycle, should o some time around the 13th but will use opk from around the 9th too. 

Going to try and chart this month and bd like a demon :blush:

Hopefully this will be our month.


----------



## Andi86

ok here is todays test (sorry about the gross windowsill in the one pic, I was just trying to find good light lol) Today its a little bit more visible and pinkish....still very hard to see in the pics though way easier to pick up by eye. Please tell me you guys see something and I'm not just seeing lines :blush:
 



Attached Files:







100_2416.jpg
File size: 19.6 KB
Views: 8









100_2418.jpg
File size: 25.4 KB
Views: 7









100_2415.jpg
File size: 17.5 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Andi86

grrr I have an inverted image but it won't let me upload it as it says its to large. hope this works...

https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-e0Ec7Nld5MM/UaDXlKeaQXI/AAAAAAAAAAY/JJE1bEaaSKM/s400/100_2418.JPG

https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-e0Ec7Nld5MM/UaDXlKeaQXI/AAAAAAAAAAY/JJE1bEaaSKM/s288/100_2418.JPG


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

Definitely bfp!! Ill tweak it hang on.


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

:thumbup:


----------



## Andi86

BlueMoonBubba said:


> Definitely bfp!! Ill tweak it hang on.

you really think its a BFP?:happydance: I'm worried though why is it such a faint line? we only BD on the 9th this month and I'm pretty sure I OV around then cause I checked my CM. So I think I'm 16 DPO & at least 2 days late... shouldn't the line be darker by now?

I haven't told my DH yet.....i'm freaking out but on :cloud9: at the same time!


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

Andi86 said:


> BlueMoonBubba said:
> 
> 
> Definitely bfp!! Ill tweak it hang on.
> 
> you really think its a BFP?:happydance: I'm worried though why is it such a faint line? we only BD on the 9th this month and I'm pretty sure I OV around then cause I checked my CM. So I think I'm 16 DPO & at least 2 days late... shouldn't the line be darker by now?
> 
> I haven't told my DH yet.....i'm freaking out but on :cloud9: at the same time!Click to expand...

I'm pretty sure it's bfp!!

Have you done a digi yet??

You maybe earlier that 16dpo?? I say go for digi:thumbup:


----------



## Andi86

BlueMoonBubba said:


> Andi86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlueMoonBubba said:
> 
> 
> Definitely bfp!! Ill tweak it hang on.
> 
> you really think its a BFP?:happydance: I'm worried though why is it such a faint line? we only BD on the 9th this month and I'm pretty sure I OV around then cause I checked my CM. So I think I'm 16 DPO & at least 2 days late... shouldn't the line be darker by now?
> 
> I haven't told my DH yet.....i'm freaking out but on :cloud9: at the same time!Click to expand...
> 
> I'm pretty sure it's bfp!!
> 
> Have you done a digi yet??
> 
> You maybe earlier that 16dpo?? I say go for digi:thumbup:Click to expand...


no I haven't done a digi....was going to go buy one today. Maybe I OV'd later then I thought and the :spermy: were just hanging out for a few days...


----------



## wishuwerehere

Hi everyone, i tested positive again yesterday but am now bleeding brighy red medium flow so looks like a chemical. Best of luck to everyone else and congrats to new bfps, i'll be back next month with anyone who's still trying x


----------



## Wishing1010

I'm out. AF finally showed this morning. Good luck to the rest of you!


----------



## Wishing_well

Andi86 - mine looked just like that 2 days ago. I definitely see something!


----------



## Abigale

So i was having a chemical. Just an update. See you ladies in a couple of weeks for another torturous TWW!


----------



## Andi86

So this morning my line was way lighter could barely see it with my eyes which makes me worried this is a chemical...going to make a drs appt tomorrow see if i can get a blood test.


----------



## RC86

I went though the same thing Andi but then AF showed...hope this isn't the case for you.


----------



## JoyArtist

I wish you the best!!! I bd on the 8th and ovulated a couple days afterwards and still too scared to test a second time. I tested on the 22nd and got a negative...
if you haven't gotten your af you aren't out!


----------



## Andi86

Negative test again this morning....:cry: my AF still isn't here though and I still have pregnancy symptoms (sore boobs, tired, & nausea. I just want my BFP back so bad! I have a feeling this is a chemical....:sad2: Have an apt with the doctor tomorrow. Wish me luck!


----------



## Callie-xoxox

Hope tomorrow goes well for you!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Congrats to all the new BFPS :)


----------



## Andi86

Grrr this is so frusturating! Urine test at the doctor was negative. They took a blood test but I cant get the results until tomorrow. So again im waiting... Doctor says "its weird normally you get negatives then a positive not the other way around." I just want to know if Im pregnant! This is torture!


----------



## Andi86

The doctor I seen today just seemed so useless. I asked if there urine test was more accurate then the frer and she was like well are they a good brand? Like are u kidding me you dont know what a frer is, your a doctor. She was saying things like "well your period could be late for other reasons" and i was like "well what about the positive tests i had." she was like "maybe they were faulty" I asked if it could be a chemical and she was like well I dont know. I know she doesnt want me to get my hopes up but I felt like there was no support at all and no answers from her. Grrr lets hope the blood test gives me answers.


----------



## zestygirl

Oh, Andi. Sorry to hear this. At least if AF arrived, you could try again. I know this is difficult and frustrating. I have been in your shoes, and it is no fun at all. 

Do try to think of this as a health issue and try hard not to relate it to TTC. Thinking of it in terms of a baby will undoubtedly just make the experience intensely more difficult.

At lease you know you're not pregnant, and you're not gravely ill (well, certainly looks like you're not.)

Appears though, that you are having a chemical. Doctors will not confirm or deny this, because they have no way of knowing if it is without ever seeing a bfp.

Good luck.


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

Hi sorry this maybe tmi,

I'm 11 dpo and having sticky glue like yellowish cm but still bfn..
Do you think I'm still in it??


----------



## RC86

Starting opk today. First month of ever trying them.

Andi sorry to hear about your distressing situation, I hope you learn either way soon. I've got my fx for you.


----------



## Wishing_well

BlueMoonBubba said:


> Hi sorry this maybe tmi,
> 
> I'm 11 dpo and having sticky glue like yellowish cm but still bfn..
> Do you think I'm still in it??

I did :)


----------



## Andi86

zestygirl said:


> Oh, Andi. Sorry to hear this. At least if AF arrived, you could try again. I know this is difficult and frustrating. I have been in your shoes, and it is no fun at all.
> 
> Do try to think of this as a health issue and try hard not to relate it to TTC. Thinking of it in terms of a baby will undoubtedly just make the experience intensely more difficult.
> 
> At lease you know you're not pregnant, and you're not gravely ill (well, certainly looks like you're not.)
> 
> Appears though, that you are having a chemical. Doctors will not confirm or deny this, because they have no way of knowing if it is without ever seeing a bfp.
> 
> Good luck.

Thanks. Thats the thing is at least if i got my Af i would know im not pregnant and also when I can try again. Because even if the blood test comes back negative i still dont have a clue when ill be ovulating next....so there is another month of ttc down the drain. It just sucks not knowing...and the fact that both me and my hubby were excited about it.


----------



## Andi86

Doctor never called me today with my blood test results. I waited for the call all day. I even called an hour before tbe clinic closed and left message for her to call me...she never called. My two week wait will be three week wait tomorrow. Still no sign of AF. My husband is still hopeful, im just depressed and feel like this whole situation is just cruel...


----------



## wishuwerehere

Andi i hope you get some answers son :hugs:


----------



## zestygirl

Andi, I went through a patch of weird cycles about 2 years ago. Never knew what caused them but they were scanty, sometimes bleeding for days longer then usual, stopping and starting again, then I would not have one for five weeks. Lasted about 5 months. Had a dr Check me but everything came back normal. I was not ttc at the time so that part did not bother me. I sure understand how much harder it would have been if I was. Maybe you had an anovulatory cycle? Sometimes that can stop AF and it happens to healthy women too. It happened to me twice in my life and I am a clock.

Hang in there. Also, maybe start your chart? you could also do the every other day bd and opks? You could ovulate any time :) I think some active stuff like this can help give you a sense of what's going on, and it will give you much control and insight during this frustrating process.


----------



## zestygirl

I had my second HSG today. Our FS told me that everything looks amazing and tubes are clear, she said she could not tell me what side the ectopic was on by looking at the X-ray! :) she also told us that we are biologically young (she said my hormones are fantastic for my age) and we should have no ttc troubles! This is the best I could have hoped for. We missed 2/3 days on our first try last cycle so I am not concerned by the bfn. This cycle we plan to cover 3 days. I am so ecstatic. I will be starting a fresh thread 1dpo like last time for those who want to join for another go.


----------



## Andi86

zestygirl said:


> Andi, I went through a patch of weird cycles about 2 years ago. Never knew what caused them but they were scanty, sometimes bleeding for days longer then usual, stopping and starting again, then I would not have one for five weeks. Lasted about 5 months. Had a dr Check me but everything came back normal. I was not ttc at the time so that part did not bother me. I sure understand how much harder it would have been if I was. Maybe you had an anovulatory cycle? Sometimes that can stop AF and it happens to healthy women too. It happened to me twice in my life and I am a clock.
> 
> Hang in there. Also, maybe start your chart? you could also do the every other day bd and opks? You could ovulate any time :) I think some active stuff like this can help give you a sense of what's going on, and it will give you much control and insight during this frustrating process.

Thanks. See if i didnt get those positive tests i would think i just didnt ovulate this month. Also i have sore breasts which the only other time that has happened is when i went off the pill. Also had nausea and fatigue. I really believe i was pregnant and had a chemical. But I just want confirmation that im no longer pregnant because I never actually bled yet. My cousin had numerous hpts say negative and the doctors kept telling her she wasnt pregnant. She kept going back until they gave her a blood test because she knew something was up. She was pregnant and had a healthy baby. Deep down i hope this happens to me too. But realisticly it probably won't. Thats why i want these blood test results just to put my mind at ease.


----------



## Callie-xoxox

We are going to try to do it every second day starting today! Cd 10 Hoping this will work!


----------



## Andi86

Callie-xoxox said:


> We are going to try to do it every second day starting today! Cd 10 Hoping this will work!

Good luck!


----------



## Callie-xoxox

Andi86 said:


> Callie-xoxox said:
> 
> 
> We are going to try to do it every second day starting today! Cd 10 Hoping this will work!
> 
> Good luck!Click to expand...

Thank you, I hope thing work out for you too, even some answers would be nice, ease your mind a bit.


----------



## Andi86

Callie-xoxox said:


> Andi86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Callie-xoxox said:
> 
> 
> We are going to try to do it every second day starting today! Cd 10 Hoping this will work!
> 
> Good luck!Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you, I hope thing work out for you too, even some answers would be nice, ease your mind a bit.Click to expand...

Thanks. I feel like i may have Af cramps starting...I actually would be happy if I got it. At least I will know and can try again next month. Doctor still hasnt called...this is normal though they are nitorious for not getting back to you in this town. Test results always are two weeks later then they say. Anyway im just gonna try to relax and stop stressing about it. If i dont get my Af by monday ill make an appt at our sexual health unit . I need to get a pap done anyway. Maybe they will be more help then the clinic.


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Hello Ladies' Would Love To Join. I Ovulated CD12 Which Was The 26th, Now DPO4, TTC Second Little Bundle Of Joy. I Don't Symptom Spot As I Have Most Pregnancy Symptom's Every Month Mid To End cycle, But I'm Not One To Judge... Only Help Or Give Advice (If Needed) & Don't Mind That Others Symptom Spot. I'm Due AF 10th May But Trying To Hold Off Until 11th. x X x

Love The Video Of The Men Getting Labour Contraction's, Couldn't Stop Laughing At Them. Thanks For Uploading & Sharing Hun. x X x

Also Congratulation's & H&H 9 Month's To All Who Have Got There BFP's So Far & To All Still Waiting Good Luck, Fx'd & Load's Of Sticky Magical Baby Dust. x X x


----------



## zestygirl

Hi, Jessica :) Welcome. 
Ladies: I have decided just to keep this post going instead of making a new one So I have updated the first post. Please let me know if you will be testing for us again in June.
Callie, WUWH (hope you&#8217;re feeling better after your chemical) and Andi, I have gone ahead and added your names. Anyone else, please just let me know! :)


----------



## Andi86

zestygirl said:


> Hi, Jessica :) Welcome.
> Ladies: I have decided just to keep this post going instead of making a new one So I have updated the first post. Please let me know if you will be testing for us again in June.
> Callie, WUWH (hope youre feeling better after your chemical) and Andi, I have gone ahead and added your names. Anyone else, please just let me know! :)

Good idea lets keep this thread going! Good luck to all the ladies!


----------



## RC86

So glad we are keeping this thread going :) 

I'm now on day 10 of my 25 day cycle and still testing for my ov. Can't believe this is 7th cycle trying but in the words of a good friend "you have only had 7 tries" so it's not too bad really. Hopefully this is the month!

Good luck to us all again!!


----------



## RC86

I will be testing about the 16th :)


----------



## Berri

Hi girls. Yep I'm in for another month. Currently cd8 of 35 day cycle so I'm a bit out of sync. Will try temping this month but its either at 5:30am or 7am so a bit of fluctuation already but hopefully I can gauge a pattern anyway. 

Zestygirl things are sounding positive for you. 

Had to have u/s and bloods today for elevated liver enzymes :( dr not overly concerned but best to get checked. I am so consumed by desire for bfp that I found myself daydreaming that she would stumble across a baby during the scan :wacko:

Hoping this is THE month for all of us.

I won't be testing until June 28.


----------



## zestygirl

I have also started with Mucinex this month. More or less because I figure it can't hurt. I just finished a round of anti-biotics (a minor infection I'm very certain came about as a result of my first HSG) and the reading I have done indicates that this also contributes to fertility, by wiping out and bad bacteria that can "eat" an embryo, or sperm. In fact, anti-biotics are frequently perscribed to women just prior to IVF to increases the chances of a sticky bean. I feel like I'm ready this time. clean tubes, clean womb, thin CM. I can relate, Berri - I have often felt the same with the US scans I've had lately...almost did a HPT yesterday before my HSG because I was worried, then I stopped myself! my chart clearly shows along with the HPTs that I am not. Still....a little scary! lol!
My DH says he is on board for a 3-4 day BDthon and he was very happy when I told him I have clear tubes after all. I have started OPK and the line is just started to darken..... I think we'll need to start our BDthon tomorrow. Abstaining before then so we're not totally sick of each other by the 4th day.


----------



## Amy31

I will be testing around 6th June. I have a beautiful 18 month baby boy who was a big surprise after over 7 years TTC! Since I have had him my cycles have been more regular and are every 25 / 26 days. This month we DTD unprotected on CD 10 but after that were careful...we would love another but just get a little anxious about it. I would love it to happen quickly as I am getting older and it was really stressful LTTTC. Do you think with my cycles being short I might have caught it DTD on CD 10 (I don't know when I ovulated)?? I am watching every little symptom very tired, cramps, bubbles, tender breasts, hungry - but this could be PMS? AF is due around 5th June. What do you think, am I in with a chance?


----------



## KatyW

Congratulations to the ladies who got a BFP :). As for me, now onto June - will test 24 June (I'm waiting to O, on CD6). Hopeful for this month:)


----------



## Wishing1010

AF is being extremely rude this cycle, she's getting heavier instead of lighter. On day 7 and still super heavy and bright red. I am going to the Dr. for an annual Pap on Tuesday (first one in 4 years, I've been very bad), hopefully they can figure out what's wrong! Totally frustrated. 

I hope we see a lot more BFP's this month! Good luck and Baby Dust to all!!!


----------



## zestygirl

Amy31 said:


> I will be testing around 6th June. I have a beautiful 18 month baby boy who was a big surprise after over 7 years TTC! Since I have had him my cycles have been more regular and are every 25 / 26 days. This month we DTD unprotected on CD 10 but after that were careful...we would love another but just get a little anxious about it. I would love it to happen quickly as I am getting older and it was really stressful LTTTC. Do you think with my cycles being short I might have caught it DTD on CD 10 (I don't know when I ovulated)?? I am watching every little symptom very tired, cramps, bubbles, tender breasts, hungry - but this could be PMS? AF is due around 5th June. What do you think, am I in with a chance?

Welcome Amy! With a 25 day cycle, day 10 is perfect! ;) If you are in with over 99% of all women, your luteal phase is 14-15 days and no longer....I would say not only are you in, you timed it really well at O-1 or O-2. 

Good Luck!


----------



## zestygirl

KatyW said:


> Congratulations to the ladies who got a BFP :). As for me, now onto June - will test 24 June (I'm waiting to O, on CD6). Hopeful for this month:)

Hi, Katy! Welcome! You are testing the same time as a majority of women in this thread. :dust:


----------



## Andi86

Ok so got the blood test results back. It was a negative. And then right after the call I went to the washroom and started spotting. Im 8 days late today. Glad to just know for sure that im not pregnant. Even though I alteady knew this was a chemical. Hopefully my Af comes soon so I know where i am in my cycle.


----------



## Amy31

zestygirl said:


> Amy31 said:
> 
> 
> I will be testing around 6th June. I have a beautiful 18 month baby boy who was a big surprise after over 7 years TTC! Since I have had him my cycles have been more regular and are every 25 / 26 days. This month we DTD unprotected on CD 10 but after that were careful...we would love another but just get a little anxious about it. I would love it to happen quickly as I am getting older and it was really stressful LTTTC. Do you think with my cycles being short I might have caught it DTD on CD 10 (I don't know when I ovulated)?? I am watching every little symptom very tired, cramps, bubbles, tender breasts, hungry - but this could be PMS? AF is due around 5th June. What do you think, am I in with a chance?
> 
> Welcome Amy! With a 25 day cycle, day 10 is perfect! ;) If you are in with over 99% of all women, your luteal phase is 14-15 days and no longer....I would say not only are you in, you timed it really well at O-1 or O-2.
> 
> Good Luck!Click to expand...

Thank you!! :hugs: I have af pain today which is early for me, it doesn't worry me as I had major af with ds before I got bfp :)


----------



## zestygirl

Andi86 said:


> Ok so got the blood test results back. It was a negative. And then right after the call I went to the washroom and started spotting. Im 8 days late today. Glad to just know for sure that im not pregnant. Even though I alteady knew this was a chemical. Hopefully my Af comes soon so I know where i am in my cycle.

It's a relief I bet, to finally have an answer. At 8 days late, certainly sounds like a chemical. Sounds like you are off to the races with spotting today, which means you can join us for this round! :) That is good news.


----------



## Callie-xoxox

I will be testing this month! Put me down for the 20th. This will be the last month though, :(. We are losing Brendon, so Dave is going back to work in camp and he will be only a week a month but I doubt I will be the week I am ovulating.


----------



## RC86

Has anybody else had it where your AF hasn't stopped after 12 days? It usually only lasts like 5-6 days but this month it just doesn't want to stop.

Slightly worried.


----------



## Berri

RC86 said:


> Has anybody else had it where your AF hasn't stopped after 12 days? It usually only lasts like 5-6 days but this month it just doesn't want to stop.
> 
> Slightly worried.

Happened to me on my third or fourth cycle after ds. Was really heavy too. I was getting worried and gave myself until 15 days before heading to gp. Stopped on day 14. Hadn't happened since so have no idea why it happened. 

Hope yours goes soon!


----------



## monets_garden

Is it just me, or does time move more slowly during TWW?
Sorry to hear about all your stress Andi. I'm sure it's not helping anything. At least you have BnB to vent on.
Good luck and :dust: to you :)


----------



## Lola_0106

Callie, really sorry to hear that, I was hoping things would work out otherwise. Hope this is your month!


----------



## wishuwerehere

Andi, that's good you have got some closure at least. sorry it's ended this way :(

Callie - really sorry to hear that, i hope everything works out ok for you guys :hugs:

Hello again everyone else, i haven't been on much lately, but getting excited about trying again this cycle. If we conceived this month edd would be my hubbys bday which is kinda cute.


----------



## Andi86

thanks everyone. Yes its nice to not be stressing about it anymore. But my AF still hasn't shown up yet so I have no clue if I'm just not going to get one this month or what's going on.


----------



## RC86

AF is still there on day 13 of cycle...it started getting much lighter but yesterday it come back really heavy again like I'm back to the start. Really confused now so going to the dr later. Today is supposed to be my Ov day but with my period still there or coming back I can't see myself ovulating.

I think I'm out this month already and it's only just started :(


----------



## zestygirl

RC86 said:


> AF is still there on day 13 of cycle...it started getting much lighter but yesterday it come back really heavy again like I'm back to the start. Really confused now so going to the dr later. Today is supposed to be my Ov day but with my period still there or coming back I can't see myself ovulating.
> 
> I think I'm out this month already and it's only just started :(

Hopefully you will get some answers about this, RC.

Fingers crossed for you! Keep us posted.

As for me - of COURSE the very first real try I get to have with DH my OPK's and Ovulation signs are playing with me. My last 3 cycles (which were not ttc except a little bit the last one) I was a clockwork 26 day cycle with beautiful, easy to read OPKs leading up to my surge. Beautiful temp spike on CD 13, no problems. In fact I wasn't even going to use OPK's this month because I was so secure in my recent regularity. I also experience breast pain just starting the day that I Ovulate (CD12.)

My OPK's have been fading and strengthening but not positive for 4 days. I did have EWCM but I am taking Mucinex, so I don't know if it's jus the guefenisen. 

My DH and I have already competed 2 nights of project BDthon, but I told him it should only be 3 nights in a row, and I fear I've lied to him! 

If this cycle goes long (my longest is 29 days) than we're looking at 6 straight days of BD....I like to cuddle with him and all, but I just don't know if we can manage it....

Maybe with a negative OPK today we will take the night off and start again once the OPK's start heating up (if they do). 

I am just really afraid I've already had my surge (was almost positive yesterday) and we'll end up missing my O....

Sheesh. Decisions, decisions.


----------



## RC86

Dr told me she's not too concerned since I had been on pill for 10 years so can take up to 12 months to leave your system and in the mean time can do all kinds of crazy stuff to your periods. I've been told to just relax about the whole thing and try have sex every other day (which is easier said then done) and if my periods continue to be erratic then go back after a couple of months for hormone tests.

Feel a lot better now :)


----------



## Andi86

RC86 said:


> AF is still there on day 13 of cycle...it started getting much lighter but yesterday it come back really heavy again like I'm back to the start. Really confused now so going to the dr later. Today is supposed to be my Ov day but with my period still there or coming back I can't see myself ovulating.
> 
> I think I'm out this month already and it's only just started :(

 To bad we couldnt come to a happy medium lol as im having the opposite problem. 11 days late and still no AF.... Im confused tho should I of had some sort of bleeding by now? All i had was a tiny dot of blood in my underwear at 8 days late but it was so little it could of been from shaving. If this was a chemical or early miscarriage shouldnt my body want to get rid of it?


----------



## Amy31

I caved a took another test but BFN :/ but its still early isn't it AF due Thursday. Anyone used brand at Asda called Freedom Pregnancy Strip Test?


----------



## wishuwerehere

So, today we're thinking we might be out for this cycle and potentially further. OH and I dtd a few hours ago and found quite a bit of blood in his semen. Slightly panicked that this means something serious, or at the very least some sort of prostate infection we'll want to be rid of before ttc. As I shall probably ovulate in the next few days and we don't know what's wrong we're going to hold off, then he's away later in the week, so not looking good this cycle. He's off to the docs tomorrow - wish us luck.


----------



## zestygirl

Amy31 said:


> I caved a took another test but BFN :/ but its still early isn't it AF due Thursday. Anyone used brand at Asda called Freedom Pregnancy Strip Test?

I have not used them, but surely a bfn is meaningless today. :) you're still way in!


----------



## zestygirl

Andi86 said:


> To bad we couldnt come to a happy medium lol as im having the opposite problem. 11 days late and still no AF.... Im confused tho should I of had some sort of bleeding by now? All i had was a tiny dot of blood in my underwear at 8 days late but it was so little it could of been from shaving. If this was a chemical or early miscarriage shouldnt my body want to get rid of it?

Hi Andi, I found an interesting post on AF after CP. The third post especially sounds a lot like you.
https://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=261846.0


----------



## zestygirl

wishuwerehere said:


> So, today we're thinking we might be out for this cycle and potentially further. OH and I dtd a few hours ago and found quite a bit of blood in his semen. Slightly panicked that this means something serious, or at the very least some sort of prostate infection we'll want to be rid of before ttc. As I shall probably ovulate in the next few days and we don't know what's wrong we're going to hold off, then he's away later in the week, so not looking good this cycle. He's off to the docs tomorrow - wish us luck.

Hi Wywh. I hope everything turns out ok with OH. I know I can't speak for every case, but this very thing happened to my sister in laws hubby and it turned out to be both common, and also nothing serious at all. Anyway, of course you will likely worry nonetheless. Just want to wish you good luck. Let us know how it goes! :)

As for me: I got my pre-seed in the mail today. I am happy (again) because the follow up opk that I did came out positive...whew! Hoping the per-seed will make tonight a little easier. I think just one more deed tomorrow will be as much as we can do. 

Has anyone tried menstrual cups? I'm wondering about them. My DH has to skip his dose of meds in order to finish, but with 4 days in a row that is not possible. He is still able to provide independently (ahem)... Just thinking this might alleviate pressure on him for future attempts. That way he can simply collect and not worry about how he's going to manage. I know, tmi: but has anyone tried the collection method? Is it inferior?


----------



## Andi86

zestygirl said:


> Andi86 said:
> 
> 
> To bad we couldnt come to a happy medium lol as im having the opposite problem. 11 days late and still no AF.... Im confused tho should I of had some sort of bleeding by now? All i had was a tiny dot of blood in my underwear at 8 days late but it was so little it could of been from shaving. If this was a chemical or early miscarriage shouldnt my body want to get rid of it?
> 
> Hi Andi, I found an interesting post on AF after CP. The third post especially sounds a lot like you.
> https://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=261846.0Click to expand...

Yeah it does sound similar, the first one is almost exact too. Its frustrating because I made the mistake of telling my mom about it since we are pretty close. She still thinks I'm pregnant and says maybe it was two early and keeps reading me threads on the internet about girls who had a negative blood test and then ended up being pregnant. Or she calls me and asks if I got my period yet and when I say no she is like "hmmm that's interesting". Then I told a friend and she said "that happened to so and so and they were pregnant." My husband was the same way when I was waiting for the blood test results. I keep telling him to not get his hopes up and he kept saying "well you don't know yet don't think that way". I'm very doubtful, and trying to be realistic. I'm trying to move on from this but its hard to do that when people keep giving you hope. I didn't want to go through this alone but now I wonder if it would of been better... :shrug:


----------



## Andi86

....Oh and then on top of it my sister in law (who doesn't know we just had a CP or even that we are trying) starts talking to me on the phone the other day about how we should get on trying to have a baby soon. Also about how her friend is going to start trying again for their 2nd and how when she was trying with her 1st she got pregnant right away first try. :sad2: So painful having that conversation right now. I can't be mad at her, because she doesn't know, but I was begging her in my head to change the subject before I started to cry.


----------



## Andi86

zestygirl said:


> Has anyone tried menstrual cups? I'm wondering about them. My DH has to skip his dose of meds in order to finish, but with 4 days in a row that is not possible. He is still able to provide independently (ahem)... Just thinking this might alleviate pressure on him for future attempts. That way he can simply collect and not worry about how he's going to manage. I know, tmi: but has anyone tried the collection method? Is it inferior?

I've heard good things about them and has been successful for some. Haven't heard anyone use it the way you are suggesting but I'm sure it wouldn't hurt your chances :thumbup:. I was considering trying them after my husband and I DTD.


----------



## bubblebelly

Hi everyone! sorry for being MIA
been having some rough patches here and there..
I tested with an OPK today and have got two very dark lines.. 
but am a bit worried that we will not get to BD tonight. 
fingers crossed we can fit it in tonight, if not, then tomorrow.

will it be too late by then?

good luck to everyone else!!

Andi - Im sorry you are going through such a tough time! Although you cant tell your sister in law everything, feel free to vent out all your emotion here and let off some steam (or tears!) xx


----------



## zestygirl

Andi86 said:


> zestygirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andi86 said:
> 
> 
> To bad we couldnt come to a happy medium lol as im having the opposite problem. 11 days late and still no AF.... Im confused tho should I of had some sort of bleeding by now? All i had was a tiny dot of blood in my underwear at 8 days late but it was so little it could of been from shaving. If this was a chemical or early miscarriage shouldnt my body want to get rid of it?
> 
> Hi Andi, I found an interesting post on AF after CP. The third post especially sounds a lot like you.
> https://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=261846.0Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah it does sound similar, the first one is almost exact too. Its frustrating because I made the mistake of telling my mom about it since we are pretty close. She still thinks I'm pregnant and says maybe it was two early and keeps reading me threads on the internet about girls who had a negative blood test and then ended up being pregnant. Or she calls me and asks if I got my period yet and when I say no she is like "hmmm that's interesting". Then I told a friend and she said "that happened to so and so and they were pregnant." My husband was the same way when I was waiting for the blood test results. I keep telling him to not get his hopes up and he kept saying "well you don't know yet don't think that way". I'm very doubtful, and trying to be realistic. I'm trying to move on from this but its hard to do that when people keep giving you hope. I didn't want to go through this alone but now I wonder if it would of been better... :shrug:Click to expand...

:( sorry to hear this. I'm sure they are hopeful also because they want it to be true. Hopefully you will get AF soon. Your body is probably holding progesterone because of the chemical. Once it comes down, the witch will come and you can start fresh. Good news: fertility goes UP after a chemical! :)


----------



## zestygirl

bubblebelly said:


> Hi everyone! sorry for being MIA
> been having some rough patches here and there..
> I tested with an OPK today and have got two very dark lines..
> but am a bit worried that we will not get to BD tonight.
> fingers crossed we can fit it in tonight, if not, then tomorrow.
> 
> will it be too late by then?
> 
> good luck to everyone else!!
> 
> Andi - Im sorry you are going through such a tough time! Although you cant tell your sister in law everything, feel free to vent out all your emotion here and let off some steam (or tears!) xx

Welcome back, bubble belly! Get on your business ASAP! Having said that, you should 12 to 36 hours after positive. You have a great chance if you can try tomorrow. In fact, some manufacturers suggest your best chance is 24 hours after you get a positive. :) good luck!


----------



## Amy31

zestygirl said:


> Amy31 said:
> 
> 
> I caved a took another test but BFN :/ but its still early isn't it AF due Thursday. Anyone used brand at Asda called Freedom Pregnancy Strip Test?
> 
> I have not used them, but surely a bfn is meaningless today. :) you're still way in!Click to expand...

It is early but I forgot how much the TWW messes with your head :wacko:


----------



## wishuwerehere

How do you use a menstural cup to help TTC? :huh: sorry if that's a dumb question but I've not heard of that before.

Andi I'm really sorry about that conversation with your SIL - that must have been so hard :hugs: at least you can keep the perspective to know that she wasn't doing it to hurt you. 

My OH is ok! he has an ijnfection but nothing scarier, and we can keep trying if we want but it might be affecting sperm production so this month may or may not be a duff (it was probably going to be anyway as OH is at a conference later in the week which is most likely when I'll ovulate...) so feeling much better and more positive :)


----------



## zestygirl

wishuwerehere said:


> How do you use a menstural cup to help TTC? :huh: sorry if that's a dumb question but I've not heard of that before.
> 
> Andi I'm really sorry about that conversation with your SIL - that must have been so hard :hugs: at least you can keep the perspective to know that she wasn't doing it to hurt you.
> 
> My OH is ok! he has an ijnfection but nothing scarier, and we can keep trying if we want but it might be affecting sperm production so this month may or may not be a duff (it was probably going to be anyway as OH is at a conference later in the week which is most likely when I'll ovulate...) so feeling much better and more positive :)

Good News! :) glad to hear. As for menstrual cups - (this might actually be interesting to you if you can only BD like 3 days before you O and want your best shot):
Instead makes a silicone menstrual cup. They have actually tried to have it FDA approved as a fertility aid but have not been successful so far, as far as I know. Nonetheless, there are a lot of women saying they are very helpful:

You are supposed to insert an instead cup (there are also 'conception cups' that are supposedly better designed for this, but who knows) right after bd. This holds sperm in and puts it directly against the cervix, kind of like an elevator ride for the swimmers....lol...then, it holds it there. You can leave it in for like, 12 hours. 

You can also use them for collection cups for insemination. Thats why I was thinking if my DH gets truly exhausted, I will just let him collect and go to sleep. I know it may seem weird, but really, whatever works. BD can be tiring (and painful) after several days in a row...


----------



## wishuwerehere

zestygirl said:


> wishuwerehere said:
> 
> 
> How do you use a menstural cup to help TTC? :huh: sorry if that's a dumb question but I've not heard of that before.
> 
> Andi I'm really sorry about that conversation with your SIL - that must have been so hard :hugs: at least you can keep the perspective to know that she wasn't doing it to hurt you.
> 
> My OH is ok! he has an ijnfection but nothing scarier, and we can keep trying if we want but it might be affecting sperm production so this month may or may not be a duff (it was probably going to be anyway as OH is at a conference later in the week which is most likely when I'll ovulate...) so feeling much better and more positive :)
> 
> Good News! :) glad to hear. As for menstrual cups - (this might actually be interesting to you if you can only BD like 3 days before you O and want your best shot):
> Instead makes a silicone menstrual cup. They have actually tried to have it FDA approved as a fertility aid but have not been successful so far, as far as I know. Nonetheless, there are a lot of women saying they are very helpful:
> 
> You are supposed to insert an instead cup (there are also 'conception cups' that are supposedly better designed for this, but who knows) right after bd. This holds sperm in and puts it directly against the cervix, kind of like an elevator ride for the swimmers....lol...then, it holds it there. You can leave it in for like, 12 hours.
> 
> You can also use them for collection cups for insemination. Thats why I was thinking if my DH gets truly exhausted, I will just let him collect and go to sleep. I know it may seem weird, but really, whatever works. BD can be tiring (and painful) after several days in a row...Click to expand...

Hmm, that's really interesting and quite clever! Perhaps not for me for the time being, but if I'm still not pregnant in a few months I might give it a go :thumbup:


----------



## Wishing1010

So excited, going to doc today to start figuring out what our conception problem(s) may be!!! Still actively trying in the meantime! :) Will test towards the end of the month (June 30th to be safe)!

Good luck to all!!!


----------



## zestygirl

Wishing1010 said:


> So excited, going to doc today to start figuring out what our conception problem(s) may be!!! Still actively trying in the meantime! :) Will test towards the end of the month (June 30th to be safe)!
> 
> Good luck to all!!!

This was what me and DH did last month. It was a lot of pain and testing, but I was excited to be involved in the process and it did offer us a lot of insight. good luck and congratulations on beginning this exciting journey! :)


----------



## Callie-xoxox

Sorry I've been so MIA, court again this Thursday and that will determine who Brendon is going to live with. We are having his mum here for dinner and she is taking hmm for a sleep over tonight. Scary to think about. 

We have been good with every second morning BDing so I hope this it is. I don't even know If I am ovulation which is kind of annoying. There is just so much going on I dot want to stress out move over Ttc then I need to. Even though I think I would feel better if I temped. 
When did you ladies start temping?


----------



## zestygirl

Hi Callie. Good luck at court. Hopefully everything works out.

As for temping, I first tried it after my ectopic because my cycles were so wonky. It sure helps. I am pretty good at it now, and I do feel that I am in control of things since I usually know what's going on.


----------



## Callie-xoxox

zestygirl said:


> Hi Callie. Good luck at court. Hopefully everything works out.
> 
> As for temping, I first tried it after my ectopic because my cycles were so wonky. It sure helps. I am pretty good at it now, and I do feel that I am in control of things since I usually know what's going on.

I think I am going to start temping if Dave stays working in town. How long did it take you to see that your charts where looking the same and being able to know when you ovulate?


----------



## zestygirl

Callie-xoxox said:


> zestygirl said:
> 
> 
> Hi Callie. Good luck at court. Hopefully everything works out.
> 
> As for temping, I first tried it after my ectopic because my cycles were so wonky. It sure helps. I am pretty good at it now, and I do feel that I am in control of things since I usually know what's going on.
> 
> I think I am going to start temping if Dave stays working in town. How long did it take you to see that your charts where looking the same and being able to know when you ovulate?Click to expand...

There are a couple useful things I've learned. One of the most useful is this: If you have the luck of being able to spot your Ovulation day a couple of times through temps, OPKs, and watching other fertility signs, you can calculate with 100% accuracy when you have ovulated in any cycle because of this principle: Your luteal phase is always the same. (for over 99% of women it's 14 days +/- 1 as I've said a couple times here.) So, if you discover your luteal phase is 14 days (which is what is the statistical liklihood) you can always discover by counting back when you actually ovulated.

How is this information useful? Well there's this: if you keep careful track of your temps, your CM, you cervical position, and other symptoms (such as breast tenderness, cramps etc.) and by keeping careful notes, you can start to see the constellation of signs that will (likely) almost always cluster for you to let you know you're ovulating. I discovered a couple of key signs in this way. For me: My Breast pain begins on the day I ovulate and worsens any time my temp and progesterone rise. on my chart, you can actually see my breast pain worsening as my temp goes up. I don't know if this is true for others, but, it is useful for me. I can even feel at around 1 week past ovulation the estrogen surge. This will be the only day or two that my breast pain subsides, because the estrogen has interfered with the progesterone's action.

For me, paying attention to my breast tenderness is a very clear sign of my ovulation. For you, it may be cramps (as it is for many women.)

On top of this, I have begun to see a larger pattern appear with my cycles. This cycle I'm having is going long, and I knew chances were very high that I would have a 28-29 day cycle. I even warned my DH about it so he could be prepared. The reason I knew this is because I have 30 cycles in Fertility friend. Not all of them have temps, but I have always kept track of my cycle dates. Now as I mentioned, if all you know are your historical cycle lengths, this information is enough to calculate your ovulation date with pretty much 100% accuracy. I only have 10 cycles of temps, from various months. Anyway I'm off track. What I was going to say is: because I have 30 cycles in fertility friend, I am able to see a VERY distinct pattern of short-short-short-long (it's not quite that perfect but pretty close.) My cycle actually averages 28 days even though 18/30 cycles I have had a 26 day length. 

All this information can seem superfluous at first, but it really is useful, as I was able to predict this cycle would go long. 

The final benefit of temping is that you have the control of knowing when you've ovulated. This is a great relief. No more will I wonder if I'm pregnant just because I'm having a long cycle. I always know I'm going to have a 29 day cycle the day after I ovulate. This reduces stress (obviously) and allows me to stop BD'g and also testing at the right times.

I can't recommend it enough. It's knowledge, control, engagement and awareness. These are all things we struggle for when ttc, temping is probably the best and cheapes tool to achieve these things. 

Let me know if you'd like help! YOU TOO ANDI!!!!


----------



## Abigale

Hey guys it's me again. I'm already out again lol As most of you know I had that chemical pregnancy. Only pregnant like a day or two. anyhoo, 12 days into my cycle and AF showed her ugly face :(


----------



## Jess812

:wave: Hi, could i join your list please? Im due to test 19th June! If i can even make it that long away before testing lol.... Im literally 1DPO or O'ing today! (Had positive OPK yesterday and today)

:flower:


----------



## zestygirl

Abigale said:


> Hey guys it's me again. I'm already out again lol As most of you know I had that chemical pregnancy. Only pregnant like a day or two. anyhoo, 12 days into my cycle and AF showed her ugly face :(

Hey, Abigaile :) The good news is - you can try again this cycle! are you temping? Now is the time if you have a thermometer. 

I'm glad you got some resolution. Andi had a chemical and is still waiting for AF to show....looks like hers is late as well.

Welcome back! I'm putting you down for another go! :)


----------



## zestygirl

Jess812 said:


> :wave: Hi, could i join your list please? Im due to test 19th June! If i can even make it that long away before testing lol.... Im literally 1DPO or O'ing today! (Had positive OPK yesterday and today)
> 
> :flower:

You and me both! I am fairly certain I O'd today or possibly yesterday, so we're due the same time. :) Welcome and good luck! :dust:


----------



## Abigale

Well I'm not temping, we are going to go a more relaxed approach. 

But don't write me in to test this month as my period has already showed up. I didn't even get 2 weeks in to give it a shot! lol

I started my period again on CD 12 *sigh* I guess the chemical really messed up my cycle. I have a dr appt on the 10th so I am going to ask her about this odd episode. Thanks though!


----------



## Jess812

zestygirl said:


> You and me both! I am fairly certain I O'd today or possibly yesterday, so we're due the same time. :) Welcome and good luck! :dust:

:happydance: snap then! lol. Ive had 2 positive OPK and they say you ovulate 24-72 hours after the positive,, so im hoping i have... sooo the wait begins! Really need to keep myself busy.... 

:dust:


----------



## Andi86

I was planning on trying temping if i didnt get pregnant, and then after this chemical it messed me right up. The plan was to start taking my temp on CD 1 but now im on CD 43 and still no Af...so if I ever get back to normal I will try.


----------



## bubblebelly

zestygirl said:


> bubblebelly said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone! sorry for being MIA
> been having some rough patches here and there..
> I tested with an OPK today and have got two very dark lines..
> but am a bit worried that we will not get to BD tonight.
> fingers crossed we can fit it in tonight, if not, then tomorrow.
> 
> will it be too late by then?
> 
> good luck to everyone else!!
> 
> Andi - Im sorry you are going through such a tough time! Although you cant tell your sister in law everything, feel free to vent out all your emotion here and let off some steam (or tears!) xx
> 
> Welcome back, bubble belly! Get on your business ASAP! Having said that, you should 12 to 36 hours after positive. You have a great chance if you can try tomorrow. In fact, some manufacturers suggest your best chance is 24 hours after you get a positive. :) good luck!Click to expand...


uh-oh.. I think I took my OPK at the wrong time.. I took it on Tuesday morning and I think it gave me a false positive as it was probably SMU..
it's was negative after that.. so I thought it was a bit strange.. I havent seen much EWCM.. so im not actually sure if I have O'd yet..
Although I am at day 15 now... =S I think I have missed my chance!
:cry:
we did BD last night... but hubby couldnt finish :cry:
I think I am out already...


----------



## Literati_Love

Can I join for second round? I will be testing June 29!


----------



## zestygirl

Jess812 said:


> zestygirl said:
> 
> 
> You and me both! I am fairly certain I O'd today or possibly yesterday, so we're due the same time. :) Welcome and good luck! :dust:
> 
> :happydance: snap then! lol. Ive had 2 positive OPK and they say you ovulate 24-72 hours after the positive,, so im hoping i have... sooo the wait begins! Really need to keep myself busy....
> 
> :dust:Click to expand...

You and me both. I am positively sore after this months bd-a-thon. BD is not as much fun when it's work, that's for sure....

But We wanted to, ahem, give it out best effort. The next two weeks are gonna be atrocious. I plant test early...lol... Got some free hpts in the mail :)


----------



## zestygirl

Literati_Love said:


> Can I join for second round? I will be testing June 29!

Welcome scrabble fan! (I think that's what your name means ??) if so, I love the literati too. Good luck! :dust:


----------



## zestygirl

Andi86 said:


> I was planning on trying temping if i didnt get pregnant, and then after this chemical it messed me right up. The plan was to start taking my temp on CD 1 but now im on CD 43 and still no Af...so if I ever get back to normal I will try.

You can start temping immediately. May help u get a baseline-when your temp falls, you should get AF shortly after. Temping may give you the heads up by a day or two that she's coming :)


----------



## zestygirl

So, I found a fascinating link. For those of us who experience cyclical breast pain, the type and location of the pain can tell you where you're at in your cycle! I get puffy/sore nipples around O followed by crescents of pain by my armpits that worsen progressively after O. This is because the estradiol surge that occurs along with the LH surge tends to cause sore nipples (they do disappear after a day, as estradiol plummets after O.) progesterone tends to cause sore breast tissue, esp under the arms-so this usu indicates that O has already occurred. 

Fascinating. Like palm reading for boobs.

Here's the link:

https://www.progesteroneresearchnetwork.com/breast-tenderness.html


----------



## Callie-xoxox

zestygirl said:


> So, I found a fascinating link. For those of us who experience cyclical breast pain, the type and location of the pain can tell you where you're at in your cycle! I get puffy/sore nipples around O followed by crescents of pain by my armpits that worsen progressively after O. This is because the estradiol surge that occurs along with the LH surge tends to cause sore nipples (they do disappear after a day, as estradiol plummets after O.) progesterone tends to cause sore breast tissue, esp under the arms-so this usu indicates that O has already occurred.
> 
> Fascinating. Like palm reading for boobs.
> 
> Here's the link:
> 
> https://www.progesteroneresearchnetwork.com/breast-tenderness.html

 That's a good artical! I always have soor boobies before my period. I am not very hopeful this cycle. But always next month, hoping Dave doesn't go back to work up north.


----------



## Jess812

zestygirl said:


> Jess812 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zestygirl said:
> 
> 
> You and me both! I am fairly certain I O'd today or possibly yesterday, so we're due the same time. :) Welcome and good luck! :dust:
> 
> :happydance: snap then! lol. Ive had 2 positive OPK and they say you ovulate 24-72 hours after the positive,, so im hoping i have... sooo the wait begins! Really need to keep myself busy....
> 
> :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> You and me both. I am positively sore after this months bd-a-thon. BD is not as much fun when it's work, that's for sure....
> 
> But We wanted to, ahem, give it out best effort. The next two weeks are gonna be atrocious. I plant test early...lol... Got some free hpts in the mail :)Click to expand...

i want to wait & try on the 16th! (fathers day)

haha know what you mean with 'work' pmsl. Dont think hubs can keep up with me! :haha:


----------



## zestygirl

Ugh.....Thank God I finally freakin' ovulated.
Now the agony really begins.....

*Jess:* June 16 I might pull a positve if I managed to get PG. That would be so aweosome! Also - if I conceive this cycle, the baby is due on my birthday.

I have a little bit of a weird relationship with the astrology in my house. My DH is a Libra, I'm a Pisces, my Daughters are Libra and Gemini. Their father is also a Gemini. 

This means we are all dual signs. I know it's silly, but, I would live to complete this little 'set' with another dual sign baby. Especially one born on my birthday that I can surprise my DH with on Fathers's day!!!! AHH! I'm too excited. 

Definitely testing from 7dpo this month. 

So here is another interesting fact for today:

*How long is your follicular phase? *(The time between AF and ovulation?) This is the part of the cycle that varies from woman to woman, and causes us to have cycles of varying length. It is when the oocytes (immature eggs) mature in our ovaries, which are led to rupture because of hormones (Estradiol and Lutenizing Hormone - or LH, which an OPK tests for.) 

You might have thought that the length of your follicular phase is meaningless. It is not. Here is a very interesting statistic:

There is a link between higher pregnancy rates and longer follicular phases. This effect is fully a 10% difference from 27% pregnancy rate at 10 day FP to 37% pregnancy rate at 16 day FP according to the records for pregnancy across all ages and categories on FertilityFriend.com. In fact, pregnancy rates continue to rise all the way to a 16 day follicular phase (or 30 day cycle), where they taper off.

This month I had a 14 day follicular phase instead of my regular 12 day follicular phase. It may be that eggs that mature a little bit more have better outcomes for conception, so I am trying to look on the bright side as far as having waiting a couple more days this month to ovulate. Those couple of extra days may very well have increased my chances at conception!

Anyway, I've done another graph to show the effect (Miscarriage rates are unaffected) which I will link to the front page. I know, I'm such a nerd. 

https://i.imgur.com/4JNPoVE.png


----------



## Amy31

Tested again today AF is due - bfn. Try again next week I think :/


----------



## Andi86

Well two weeks late today. Normally I should be ovulating around now but I really don't think I am cause I have been checking my CM. Started temping this morning so we will see how that goes. Made an apt with at the sexual health clinic to get a pap and talk to the gyno about what's going on. Hopefully she will be more helpful and answer some of my questions for me and maybe give me some idea of what might be going on. Still hoping I'm in this month[-o&lt;


----------



## Azulita

hi! I'm totally late to this thread... AF due monday. Scared to test as I think AF is coming :(


----------



## zestygirl

Andi86 said:


> Well two weeks late today. Normally I should be ovulating around now but I really don't think I am cause I have been checking my CM. Started temping this morning so we will see how that goes. Made an apt with at the sexual health clinic to get a pap and talk to the gyno about what's going on. Hopefully she will be more helpful and answer some of my questions for me and maybe give me some idea of what might be going on. Still hoping I'm in this month[-o&lt;

Good for you for temping! :) I think it will really be helpful. At this point you are just waiting around for AF. Once she shows, you are in the game. I know the wait is agony, but you are going to be just fine.


----------



## zestygirl

Azulita said:


> hi! I'm totally late to this thread... AF due monday. Scared to test as I think AF is coming :(

Welcome Azulita! I will update your name to the first post. FX'D and :dust: :)


----------



## Little_1

Hi everyone, im 1 day past my second peak on my fertility monitor which im assuming makes me 1dpo. Im going to try and wait until June 21st to test. Nearly boked this morning and my boobs are like 2 swollen bags that have been set on fire (sorry tmi) but im just trying not to think about it because surely it's too early for symptom?? Fxd for everyone xx


----------



## Berri

Hi everyone. Sounds like most of you are now in the tww. I'm cd15 and still 5 or 6 days away from o... 35 day cycles are tough!! LO has been sick last few days (up 7 or 8 times a night) and I'm flat out with work so not much bding going on though we're going for every other day now. It's a long weekend here so hopefully LO starts to feel better and dh and I can get down to business!!

My liver ultrasound came back fine but more bloodwork still shows elevated enzymes but dr not really concerned. Will follow up with her in a week or two and see if maybe I can get back on metformin to try and lose some weight (this did the trick with pcos a few years ago). 

Good luck with the waiting ladies, hoping to see plenty of bfps :)


----------



## zestygirl

I am really worried that I'm out. My progesterone seems low. Breast pain hasn't started, my temps are lower than normal and I woke up with the worst night sweat I've ever had, the bedclothes were drenched. We were up changning the sheets at 2 in the morning. Good news? My temps ARE up and I'm sure I've ovulated. Still, though - if I am having a low progesterone cycle, my chances of conceiving are dismal..... :(

Berri: Did you read my post about long Follicular Phases? There is a silver lining to your dilemma :) Sorry your LO is ill. 

Welcome Little_1! I will update you to the front page. Good Luck, FX'd and :dust:!


----------



## Astonsmumma

Hey everyone I'm new to this site, and hardly a clue of what I'm doing! I think I'm where I want to be though... Just started trying for baby number 2 and have learnt more about my body, ovulation etc this week then I've ever known. Good luck to all the ladies on this site trying. I'm fairly certain I'm 4dpo and now enduring the dreaded 2ww :) x looking forward to knowing you ladies more.


----------



## Andi86

Well i had some light bleeding today. Brown color blood (sorry if tmi)...AF might be finally showing up? I wont be testing until July so im out this month. But ill stick around to see who gets there BFP's!


----------



## zestygirl

Astonsmumma said:


> Hey everyone I'm new to this site, and hardly a clue of what I'm doing! I think I'm where I want to be though... Just started trying for baby number 2 and have learnt more about my body, ovulation etc this week then I've ever known. Good luck to all the ladies on this site trying. I'm fairly certain I'm 4dpo and now enduring the dreaded 2ww :) x looking forward to knowing you ladies more.

Hi Astonsmumma, thanks for joining us! I will update you to the front page and put you down for a June 21 test date. GL, F'XD and lots of :dust:!


----------



## zestygirl

Andi86 said:


> Well i had some light bleeding today. Brown color blood (sorry if tmi)...AF might be finally showing up? I wont be testing until July so im out this month. But ill stick around to see who gets there BFP's!

Andi, this is good news! Now you have a cd1 to pin on your chart :) keep temping and link your chart for us! Sounds like you can probably test the first week of July. Close enough for this thread.... :) awesome news. Now you're in!


----------



## Andi86

zestygirl said:


> Andi86 said:
> 
> 
> Well i had some light bleeding today. Brown color blood (sorry if tmi)...AF might be finally showing up? I wont be testing until July so im out this month. But ill stick around to see who gets there BFP's!
> 
> Andi, this is good news! Now you have a cd1 to pin on your chart :) keep temping and link your chart for us! Sounds like you can probably test the first week of July. Close enough for this thread.... :) awesome news. Now you're in!Click to expand...

I did some changes to my signature and added my chart. AF is definitely here and cramps are so painful! But I'm just happy to be getting back on track. One thing that's hard is my DH has such a low sex drive and now I'm worried after this chemical it will be harder to get him to BD. But I'm not going to stress about it. Its funny though, we started NTNP in November all I was doing was just tracking my periods. It seems the further we go the more TTC I'm becoming:blush: Now I'm charting, temping, checking CM, testing before AF was due(which if I'm going to continue that I got to find cheaper tests)...If it wasn't so expensive I'd probably be using OPK's too:haha:


----------



## zestygirl

Andi86 said:


> zestygirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andi86 said:
> 
> 
> Well i had some light bleeding today. Brown color blood (sorry if tmi)...AF might be finally showing up? I wont be testing until July so im out this month. But ill stick around to see who gets there BFP's!
> 
> Andi, this is good news! Now you have a cd1 to pin on your chart :) keep temping and link your chart for us! Sounds like you can probably test the first week of July. Close enough for this thread.... :) awesome news. Now you're in!Click to expand...
> 
> I did some changes to my signature and added my chart. AF is definitely here and cramps are so painful! But I'm just happy to be getting back on track. One thing that's hard is my DH has such a low sex drive and now I'm worried after this chemical it will be harder to get him to BD. But I'm not going to stress about it. Its funny though, we started NTNP in November all I was doing was just tracking my periods. It seems the further we go the more TTC I'm becoming:blush: Now I'm charting, temping, checking CM, testing before AF was due(which if I'm going to continue that I got to find cheaper tests)...If it wasn't so expensive I'd probably be using OPK's too:haha:Click to expand...


Opks are cheap! I buy 10 2-3 days pre O at the dollarama and use 1 per day until the test begins to darken, then 2 per day when I am expecting to O. 10 strips have always been enough for me....

Good for u for getting engaged with ttc :) I'm sure you will find that charting increases your awareness of what's going on with you during the month.

Also: watch for erratic temps this month. Sometimes, women don't Ovulate te fits cycle after a CP tho AF may still come. Fertility friend will advise you that you are having an anovulatory cycle if this is the case for you. But fingers crossed we see a nice spike in a couple weeks, and you can confirm that you've ovulated normally :) GL and :dust:! I will be stalking your chart.


----------



## Andi86

Zestygirl-i live in a small town of 7600 people. I could check our local dollar stores to see if they have them but I dont think they have anything like that. Just craft stuff mostly. We have two dollar stores but they are owned by local people and are fairly small stores. The cheapest OPKs i have found is at walmart and they are $36. Pregnancy tests are pretty high priced too like almost $20 for two tests. People have told me of Walmart carrying a cheaper brand but ours doesnt have them, ive looked several times lol. Ill have to order offline or wait till i go to he city again (which is a 4 hour drive)


----------



## zestygirl

Andi86 said:


> Zestygirl-i live in a small town of 7600 people. I could check our local dollar stores to see if they have them but I dont think they have anything like that. Just craft stuff mostly. We have two dollar stores but they are owned by local people and are fairly small stores. The cheapest OPKs i have found is at walmart and they are $36. Pregnancy tests are pretty high priced too like almost $20 for two tests. People have told me of Walmart carrying a cheaper brand but ours doesnt have them, ive looked several times lol. Ill have to order offline or wait till i go to he city again (which is a 4 hour drive)

Where do you live?? Nunavut? :) just kidding. I've lived in small towns, I know what it's like. I think Internet ordering is def your best bet. I've tried earlypregnancytests.com and I was happy with the service. They even threw in some freebie HPTs with my order.


----------



## KimJ530

Hey ladies. I am due to test on the 20th I think. I am pretty sure I O'd on the 6th. I am just starting to chart and am still trying to figure it out. I also had Positive OPK tests on the 5th and 6th. anyway I made sure to BD alot in the window so now just to wait for my BFP!!!


----------



## Astonsmumma

Question, Is anyone still experiencing any cm? I haven't seemed to had a dry time yet. Is this normal? Also, when does anyone start testing with a hpt? I'm now 7dpo and 7 days til I expect AF. Has anyone had a bfp before their expected period? Thanks x


----------



## Jess812

KimJ530 said:


> Hey ladies. I am due to test on the 20th I think. I am pretty sure I O'd on the 6th. I am just starting to chart and am still trying to figure it out. I also had Positive OPK tests on the 5th and 6th. anyway I made sure to BD alot in the window so now just to wait for my BFP!!!

simular to me.. apps say ovulated 5th, +opk 4,5,6th. due 19th :) good luck!!


----------



## wishuwerehere

Hey everyone, sorry I've been AWOL, I've been on holiday over the weekend.
I've had no sign of ovulation - should really have been by now if previous cycles are anything to go on but had no sign of it :/ maybe I just missed it. We'll see!
eta: basically i won't test till my period is due - that's the 21st :)


----------



## georgebaby1

hi can I join??
Im ttc my second child this is my second month trying and I due to test on 15/06/13


----------



## zestygirl

Astonsmumma said:


> Question, Is anyone still experiencing any cm? I haven't seemed to had a dry time yet. Is this normal? Also, when does anyone start testing with a hpt? I'm now 7dpo and 7 days til I expect AF. Has anyone had a bfp before their expected period? Thanks x

TONS of cm. Not usual for me. Hoping it's a good sign, because I've heard it is a very positive sign to experience lots of CM before a BFP! :)


----------



## zestygirl

georgebaby1 said:


> hi can I join??
> Im ttc my second child this is my second month trying and I due to test on 15/06/13

Welcome to KimJ530 and GeorgeBaby1! Lots of :dust: to you both and F'Xd. I will update you both to the first post.

The symptom spotting should really start now that many of us are approaching a test in a week or so.

I plan to test early, starting at 7 dpo and doing 1 per day til I ge a BFP or AF. This has been the easiest on me in the past. I tried to wait last month but it was AGONY! The good thing about testing early was that I was a bit more convinced each day I wasn't PG, so by 12DPO I had accepted it, instead of being HUGE disappointed at 14DPO.


----------



## jwoot

Hi all. I'm testing on the 15th. First round of Clomid and first positive OPK this month so fingers crossed!!! Baby dust to you all!!!


----------



## zestygirl

wishuwerehere said:


> Hey everyone, sorry I've been AWOL, I've been on holiday over the weekend.
> I've had no sign of ovulation - should really have been by now if previous cycles are anything to go on but had no sign of it :/ maybe I just missed it. We'll see!
> eta: basically i won't test till my period is due - that's the 21st :)

Welcome back :) GL with your test. Hoping for you!


----------



## zestygirl

jwoot said:


> Hi all. I'm testing on the 15th. First round of Clomid and first positive OPK this month so fingers crossed!!! Baby dust to you all!!!

Welcome jwoot! This is exciting, I'm sure. Very best of Luck!


----------



## shortie58

Hi ladies I'm back for month 2 ttc no2 I got a positive opk on Thursday and again on Friday so am either 3 or 4 days past ov .. Good luck to us all this month :thumbup:


----------



## zestygirl

shortie58 said:


> Hi ladies I'm back for month 2 ttc no2 I got a positive opk on Thursday and again on Friday so am either 3 or 4 days past ov .. Good luck to us all this month :thumbup:

Welcome back, Lesley! I'll put you down for a June 24 test date. GL!!! :) :dust:


----------



## Astonsmumma

What is clomid? I've heard a few of you ladies mentioning this, is it some type of pregnancy vitamin? Also, does the majority wait and test on their due AF date? I'm just busting to test! But don't want to waste them....


----------



## wishuwerehere

Clomid is a fertility drug. It's used to stimulate ovulation. I think clomid is the trade name and the actual drug is called clomiphene or something like that. You usually only take it on prescription :thumbup:


----------



## Little_1

Im thinking about asking my dr if I can try clomid. I know it's way too early but my boobs are aching and im very nauseous (threw up in my mouth today. ... was awful, sorry tmi) I think my brain is going into over drive. Im testing the 21st of June if I can hold on that long x


----------



## Berri

Hi girls (and welcome new girls).... been MIA I know. Been sick AGAIN. DS had a bad cold (still does), was hoping he'd improve over the long weekend but no... PLUS, now I have it :( So sleep interrupted (or non-existent) for I don't know how many nights have pretty much thrown temping out the window and I keep forgetting about the OPKs.... do you think i could try one after work (instruction say FMU and at 7pm it's clearly not going to be FMU!).

I'm on cd19 and expecting to O cd21(ish), am def having increase in CM (not EW yet though) so DH and I had better get busy busy busy (even though I REALLY don't feel like it....).



zestygirl said:


> Berri: Did you read my post about long Follicular Phases? There is a silver lining to your dilemma

I finally got around to reading it.... Yep I like it and I'm running with it as a positive :)



zestygirl said:


> TONS of cm. Not usual for me. Hoping it's a good sign, because I've heard it is a very positive sign to experience lots of CM before a BFP! :)

Hoping it's a good omen :D

Andi, glad things are getting back on track. Good luck to us all :dust:


----------



## jwoot

Took a test today just for curiosity. Only 6 days po. Negative of course. Should have known better because now I'm just discouraged.


----------



## zestygirl

Hey, Berri. Welcome back! I'm gonna update you to a June 27th Test date based on this info. 

I know what it's like to BD when you don't feel like it. Last month, we gave it a go the SAME DAY of my very painful HSG when I had complications. It was our only opportunity though, as it was the same day I was to Ovulate....grin and bear it takes on a whole new meaning on those days....lol... GL :)


----------



## Callie-xoxox

Ladies I need some help! I never really know when I ovulate, does cm increase after or before ovulation ?


----------



## zestygirl

Callie-xoxox said:


> Ladies I need some help! I never really know when I ovulate, does cm increase after or before ovulation ?

Depends on what kind of CM. 

EWCM/Watery CM usually picks up just before ovulation.
Creamy CM usually starts to become very copious a couple days after.

CALLIE CALLIE! If you would temp you would not have this question because you would already know. 

Just a friendly reminder that you should really keep a chart.


----------



## zestygirl

jwoot said:


> Took a test today just for curiosity. Only 6 days po. Negative of course. Should have known better because now I'm just discouraged.

When I do early hpts, it's not because I am going to put any stock into a negative result. Rather, I EXPECT the negative - and am hoping for a positive on the off chance that I AM PG and that and HPT might show it early.

The only BFN I 'listen to' are the ones I get at 12DPO and later. Then I start believing in them. at 6DPO a BFP is almost unheard of. 

I did a test today too. Of course I didn't 'get lucky' with a BFP, but, I will give one cheapie test per day until I am 12dpo. Then, I will use my FRER. :)


----------



## Callie-xoxox

zestygirl said:


> Callie-xoxox said:
> 
> 
> Ladies I need some help! I never really know when I ovulate, does cm increase after or before ovulation ?
> 
> Depends on what kind of CM.
> 
> EWCM/Watery CM usually picks up just before ovulation.
> Creamy CM usually starts to become very copious a couple days after.
> 
> CALLIE CALLIE! If you would temp you would not have this question because you would already know.
> 
> Just a friendly reminder that you should really keep a chart.Click to expand...

 I know! I need to get a thermometer! I don't even have one! I think I will get one! Dave isn't going to work till July so if this isn't our month then I have one more ouvlation till he leaves! Thermometer is what I need!


----------



## zestygirl

Hey Callie: my thermometers come from Dollarama. I keep mine tucked between my mattress right beside me so no one moves it. Just pop it on every morning. I have one extra in the bathroom and one in my purse just on case. Total investment: $3.00


----------



## Berri

Okey doke so last night did OPK after work (probably because I just had the irresistable urge to POAS rather than any expectation it was going to show anything.... it didn't). This morning however I remembered to do it with FMU (really only concentrated 2-3hrs as up with DS again).... anyway even to my untrained eye this is a + OPK and came up in seconds (I hope the pic works... first attempt at this). This is the first time I've gotten one.... it's very exciting :happydance:

So DH and I bd last night (just as well) and I showed him the OPK this morning... he was smiles from ear to ear when he heard that we need to be busy busy busy. So my understanding is that +OPK indicates 24-36hrs until O is that right?

Soooo I'm guessing that we may not get a chance to BD tomorrow morning if DS continues with his early waking so do you think that "doing it" (insert nervous teenage giggle :wacko: ) twice tonight would increase our chances of a BFP or once should suffice? I'm sure DH will be happy to go more than once if he gets the green light (me on the other hand...meh).


Callie I've stopped temping due to interrupted (non-existing) sleep but noticed more watery cm yesterday and today and got +OPK this morning. If last month's pattern repeats, I'm expecting get EWCM soon.
 



Attached Files:







photo.jpg
File size: 18.3 KB
Views: 8


----------



## zestygirl

Berri said:


> Okey doke so last night did OPK after work (probably because I just had the irresistable urge to POAS rather than any expectation it was going to show anything.... it didn't). This morning however I remembered to do it with FMU (really only concentrated 2-3hrs as up with DS again).... anyway even to my untrained eye this is a + OPK and came up in seconds (I hope the pic works... first attempt at this). This is the first time I've gotten one.... it's very exciting :happydance:
> 
> So DH and I bd last night (just as well) and I showed him the OPK this morning... he was smiles from ear to ear when he heard that we need to be busy busy busy. So my understanding is that +OPK indicates 24-36hrs until O is that right?
> 
> Soooo I'm guessing that we may not get a chance to BD tomorrow morning if DS continues with his early waking so do you think that "doing it" (insert nervous teenage giggle :wacko: ) twice tonight would increase our chances of a BFP or once should suffice? I'm sure DH will be happy to go more than once if he gets the green light (me on the other hand...meh).
> 
> 
> Callie I've stopped temping due to interrupted (non-existing) sleep but noticed more watery cm yesterday and today and got +OPK this morning. If last month's pattern repeats, I'm expecting get EWCM soon.


Congrats on this! For me, I ovulate pretty much when my test looks like yours or within 12 hours. You might have a little longer, but judging by the strength of that positive, you timed it perfectly!!! :) :dust:


----------



## Astonsmumma

I have 6 more days til expected AF. Is anyone feeling anything like they may be baking a bun? My BB's are a little sore... Not much else tho... When do we get to pee on a stick lol. I'm trying to wait til at least the 18th when I'm due... What about anyone else?


----------



## zestygirl

Astonsmumma said:


> I have 6 more days til expected AF. Is anyone feeling anything like they may be baking a bun? My BB's are a little sore... Not much else tho... When do we get to pee on a stick lol. I'm trying to wait til at least the 18th when I'm due... What about anyone else?

I got a pink tinged CM today and I am 7dpo!:happydance: that sure sounds like implantation. Almost unnoticable, except when I check my CM I wipe it with a tissue (TMI, sorry.) Otherwise, I wouldn't have noticed it. I can't recall this ever happending except for after vigorous BD, because I have a cervical ectropian. Naturally I tested today. :blush: Of course it was a BFN.

I've started testing early because I can't handle the stress of waiting, and the build up, and the optimism, only to be crushed all at once the day AF is due. I prefer to take my disappointment in smaller doses....lol....

Having said that, I really wish I was one of the ladies who could stand the wait. It would be so muchcheaper and easier if I could just have patience, and not get so emotionally invested in conceiving every time we try.

I really hope you wait. I have had unusually "high quality" CM (weird, but true. Much more than usual.) I also have sore BBs, but not as sore as they usually are. Of course I've been reading into this as a bad sign. TWW-itis has set in.


----------



## Callie-xoxox

Next time I go to the dolor store I will get thermometers and maybe some ouvlation tests. I am 8 dpo and I still haven't tested! I am proud of myself. No big signs, I have more cm then normal but that's it. Oh I had a tiny tiny glass of wine last night and within 20 minute I threw it up. Which isn't like me.


----------



## wishuwerehere

I have no idea how many dpo I am :/ Gotta start temping properly! next cycle...
For that reason I am definitely not testing until my period is due to save myself unnecessary stress. I'm being strong :D symptoms wise I have the usual tingly boobs which could mean anything...I'm also really yoyo moods, like one minute on top of the world euphoric and hyper, the next really down in the dumps. Don't know if that's a symptom of anything other than my blood sugar though lol :haha:

Zestygirl - pink spotting 7 dpo sounds really promising! Fx'd for you! :happydance:

Callie - That was one of the ways I changed when I was pg with my daughter, I was a student so drank quite a lot, then suddenly half a pint made me barf. So hopeful this means something good for you!


----------



## zestygirl

wishuwerehere said:


> I have no idea how many dpo I am :/ Gotta start temping properly! next cycle...
> For that reason I am definitely not testing until my period is due to save myself unnecessary stress. I'm being strong :D symptoms wise I have the usual tingly boobs which could mean anything...I'm also really yoyo moods, like one minute on top of the world euphoric and hyper, the next really down in the dumps. Don't know if that's a symptom of anything other than my blood sugar though lol :haha:
> 
> Zestygirl - pink spotting 7 dpo sounds really promising! Fx'd for you! :happydance:
> 
> Callie - That was one of the ways I changed when I was pg with my daughter, I was a student so drank quite a lot, then suddenly half a pint made me barf. So hopeful this means something good for you!

Good for you for holding off. The moodiness I can def relate too. I have had no more spots today, so I am hoping it's a good sign! 

It would be great if both you and Callie started temping. I honestly think it saved my sanity (although, made me maybe a bit more obsessive....)



Callie-xoxox said:


> Next time I go to the dolor store I will get thermometers and maybe some ouvlation tests. I am 8 dpo and I still haven't tested! I am proud of myself. No big signs, I have more cm then normal but that's it. Oh I had a tiny tiny glass of wine last night and within 20 minute I threw it up. Which isn't like me.

Lots of CM sounds promising! Also the alcohol intolerance. Maybe your body doesn't want any alcohol around.... :winkwink: You can def start temping even if you're midcycle. That way, you'll still see a drop in the next week or so if AF is on her way, or, if she's not - your temps might stay nice & high (as they often do.)

GL!


----------



## Astonsmumma

zestygirl said:


> Astonsmumma said:
> 
> 
> I have 6 more days til expected AF. Is anyone feeling anything like they may be baking a bun? My BB's are a little sore... Not much else tho... When do we get to pee on a stick lol. I'm trying to wait til at least the 18th when I'm due... What about anyone else?
> 
> I got a pink tinged CM today and I am 7dpo!:happydance: that sure sounds like implantation. Almost unnoticable, except when I check my CM I wipe it with a tissue (TMI, sorry.) Otherwise, I wouldn't have noticed it. I can't recall this ever happending except for after vigorous BD, because I have a cervical ectropian. Naturally I tested today. :blush: Of course it was a BFN.
> 
> I've started testing early because I can't handle the stress of waiting, and the build up, and the optimism, only to be crushed all at once the day AF is due. I prefer to take my disappointment in smaller doses....lol....
> 
> Having said that, I really wish I was one of the ladies who could stand the wait. It would be so muchcheaper and easier if I could just have patience, and not get so emotionally invested in conceiving every time we try.
> 
> I really hope you wait. I have had unusually "high quality" CM (weird, but true. Much more than usual.) I also have sore BBs, but not as sore as they usually are. Of course I've been reading into this as a bad sign. TWW-itis has set in.Click to expand...

That sounds awesome! Fx for you that sounds promising :)


----------



## RC86

My AF is due in a few days on the 16th but after the month I've had I really have no hope this month. My period lasted for about 15 days in the end and my cycle is only 25 days long, I can't see me Ov while I was still having my period. Anyway I have no symptoms, not even my usual AF symptoms such as sore boobs I usually get a few days before. I'm hoping that it does show it's ugly face on Sunday so I can just get back on track with everything. Even though its the most inconvenient time as I'm away with work next week.

Will keep you updated but I think I'm gonna be the first on this thread to say I'm going to be a July tester as I'm not going to even bother testing this month unless period is like a week or something late.

Fx's crossed for you all though :)


----------



## jwoot

So last night was 7 days post ovulation. I had some spotting followed by some sharp intense cramps on my left side. These went on for hours. Could this have been implantation. I have no idea when to expect AF since I don't have AF on my own, I have to take prometrium to have a period. Took another pregnacy test today and it was negative. I expected as much, I doubt i'll see any results until Saturday at least, but I took an OPK just for the heck of it and it was Positive. =/ not sure what to think at the moment.


----------



## zestygirl

RC86 said:


> My AF is due in a few days on the 16th but after the month I've had I really have no hope this month. My period lasted for about 15 days in the end and my cycle is only 25 days long, I can't see me Ov while I was still having my period. Anyway I have no symptoms, not even my usual AF symptoms such as sore boobs I usually get a few days before. I'm hoping that it does show it's ugly face on Sunday so I can just get back on track with everything. Even though its the most inconvenient time as I'm away with work next week.
> 
> Will keep you updated but I think I'm gonna be the first on this thread to say I'm going to be a July tester as I'm not going to even bother testing this month unless period is like a week or something late.
> 
> Fx's crossed for you all though :)

Hi, RC. Don't depair. Looks like Abigaile & Andi are both going to be July testers too! Just keep watching your fertility signs, temp, BD and hang in there! :hugs:


----------



## zestygirl

jwoot said:


> So last night was 7 days post ovulation. I had some spotting followed by some sharp intense cramps on my left side. These went on for hours. Could this have been implantation. I have no idea when to expect AF since I don't have AF on my own, I have to take prometrium to have a period. Took another pregnacy test today and it was negative. I expected as much, I doubt i'll see any results until Saturday at least, but I took an OPK just for the heck of it and it was Positive. =/ not sure what to think at the moment.

Hi, Jwoot - from what I've read, it's quite common to experience both bleeding (spotting) and cramps/pain with Prometrium. Have you had this before? Might not be a bad idea to call your doctor if the pain was that severe....I don't think intense cramping is somthing you should have to endure, even if it is considered 'normal'. Maybe too high a dosage? 

BUT as far as your +OPK goes.....GO GO GO !!!!!! :)


----------



## Literati_Love

Zestygirl: That is weird you said that, because I was just thinking about how my CM seems extra "high quality" this month as well! I am hoping that means we are extra fertile ;)


----------



## Callie-xoxox

Like an idiot I tested ( as I said I wouldn't) and it was negative! Oh course. I wish there wasn't this waiting time. And we would just know.


----------



## shortie58

Hi ladies I am currently 8 dpo and unlike last month I dont really have any symptoms, so am hoping that is a good sign in itself :thumbup: am on night shift at the moment though and one thing I have noticed tonight is a stitch like pain in my left hand side in the same area as I experience ov pain, cant remeber having this before so no idea what it means :blush:... I was able to track ov with opk again and hubby and I bd on the night night after and then also twice on the sunday (got a positve opk thur and fri) so hoping we have done enough xxx


----------



## zestygirl

Callie: mine are neg. I don't think anything of it. PMA! 

Lesley: I'm 8dpo too. Sounds like a promising symptom, I've had a couple twinges too. Major symptom for me today: heavy, veiny bbs and really bad craving for meatballs following by immediate nausea after eating them. Progesterone causes these symptoms too, but, still hoping its a good sign...


----------



## Andi86

RC86 said:


> My AF is due in a few days on the 16th but after the month I've had I really have no hope this month. My period lasted for about 15 days in the end and my cycle is only 25 days long, I can't see me Ov while I was still having my period. Anyway I have no symptoms, not even my usual AF symptoms such as sore boobs I usually get a few days before. I'm hoping that it does show it's ugly face on Sunday so I can just get back on track with everything. Even though its the most inconvenient time as I'm away with work next week.
> 
> Will keep you updated but I think I'm gonna be the first on this thread to say I'm going to be a July tester as I'm not going to even bother testing this month unless period is like a week or something late.
> 
> Fx's crossed for you all though :)

No worries RC86, your not the only one testing in July! FX for you that your cycle goes back to normal soon! I know how it is...my last cycle was 44 days:wacko: I finally got my AF last week after the chemical pregnancy, now just waiting to ovulate :coffee:


----------



## wishuwerehere

Having some pink tinged cm - that's a good sign right? Must be around 7dpo so could be implantation?


----------



## heykitty

Hiya ladies,

Massive congrats for all those with BFP's. Currently 6dpo on cycle 5 for baby no 1 and promised myself that wouldn't symptom spot this month but it's so hard not to get your hopes up  So far had dull aches in abdomen and backache along with crazy vivid dreams and difficulty sleeping since 4dpo. Other than that, no other symptoms. Trying to keep positive - this 2ww is crazy! 

Fingers crossed for everyone xx


----------



## RC86

Andi86 said:


> RC86 said:
> 
> 
> My AF is due in a few days on the 16th but after the month I've had I really have no hope this month. My period lasted for about 15 days in the end and my cycle is only 25 days long, I can't see me Ov while I was still having my period. Anyway I have no symptoms, not even my usual AF symptoms such as sore boobs I usually get a few days before. I'm hoping that it does show it's ugly face on Sunday so I can just get back on track with everything. Even though its the most inconvenient time as I'm away with work next week.
> 
> Will keep you updated but I think I'm gonna be the first on this thread to say I'm going to be a July tester as I'm not going to even bother testing this month unless period is like a week or something late.
> 
> Fx's crossed for you all though :)
> 
> No worries RC86, your not the only one testing in July! FX for you that your cycle goes back to normal soon! I know how it is...my last cycle was 44 days:wacko: I finally got my AF last week after the chemical pregnancy, now just waiting to ovulate :coffee:Click to expand...

On the plus side when I went to the dr she told me while she was trying to get pregnant she came off the pill and had 2 periods in 10 months and is now 26 weeks pregnant. So just because our cycles might of gone a bit out of wack doesn't mean anything really. She told me to try BD every other day and not try to time it, but that's just not possible with my job. She said I had been quite lucky to fall into a pretty regular cycle right after coming off the pill. It can take up to 1 year for the pill to fully leave your system...madness when my bestfriend fell pregnant while she was still on it. I guess some people are more fertile then others :growlmad: I would of thought at our age we wouldn't be waiting so long.

I'm going to test for ovulation this time, I started last time but gave up after AF hadn't finished by day 10. Hopfully this cycle will be a normal one for us both. It's horrible when it's like "what the hell is going on with my body" :wacko:

Best of luck to you Andi I'm rooting for us next month is going to be the month:hug:


----------



## Astonsmumma

I need your opinions ladies! So my last 7cycles have been 30 days on the dot, last cycle I thought I was pg and tested as it dragged on to be 34 days. (I know 4 days late I had my hopes up!) I'm due for my period in 4 days (if I have a 30 day cycle) but I had the slightest of spotting today and yesterday (like pink stuff when you wipe sorry tmi) I never experienced any implantation with my first pregnancy, but why would I have a 25 day cycle? Oh I don't understand, and now I'm just am I? Or aren't I? Driving me nuts.


----------



## zestygirl

At this point, I think implantation bleeding is certainly a realistic possibility. As for me - my cycles range from 25-29 days, so one of the reasons I temp is to know for sure how may days my cycle is going to be based on when I ovulate.

Had I not known I ovulated on Day 14 this cycle instead of my typical Day12, I would be taking my BFN with a lot more discouragement. However, I know I'm not due for AF for another 5 days rather than my typical 3.

I don't know if you track your ovulation, but, it's nice to know when you're actually due for AF. 

For ladies that always have the same cycle length, it's not as important.

Anyways, I'm not sure if this helps but, I sure have my F'X for you. :) :dust:


----------



## zestygirl

I want to mention the major symptom I've been having since yesterday...because either I'm pregnant or I'm ill...Last night after supper (a supper I was RAVENOUS for) I felt sooooo nauseated. Laid down, still sick. Ate something bland, still sick. Truly felt I was going to vomit. My entire family ate the meal I cooked and they were all fine. Middle of the night, still feeling ill. Was also feeling bloated and gassy, I felt better after a while and fell asleep. Felt better this morning too, but, now - nauseated again. Not as bad - but definitely is there. Along with the nausea for the past two days, I've had an intermittant headache for the past 3 days. comes and goes above my eyes but sure is bothersome. I feel sick right this minute. BLAH. I hope it's because i'm pregnant and not because I have food poisoning or the flu......I didn't mention it to my DH last night because I was sure he would think I was 'faking nausea' or just exaggerating to get some kind of attention related to the possibility of being PG....so I said nothing and just went to bed early....very funny to feel that way, now that I think of it....


----------



## beneathmywing

zestygirl said:


> I want to mention the major symptom I've been having since yesterday...because either I'm pregnant or I'm ill...Last night after supper (a supper I was RAVENOUS for) I felt sooooo nauseated. Laid down, still sick. Ate something bland, still sick. Truly felt I was going to vomit. My entire family ate the meal I cooked and they were all fine. Middle of the night, still feeling ill. Was also feeling bloated and gassy, I felt better after a while and fell asleep. Felt better this morning too, but, now - nauseated again. Not as bad - but definitely is there. Along with the nausea for the past two days, I've had an intermittant headache for the past 3 days. comes and goes above my eyes but sure is bothersome. I feel sick right this minute. BLAH. I hope it's because i'm pregnant and not because I have food poisoning or the flu......I didn't mention it to my DH last night because I was sure he would think I was 'faking nausea' or just exaggerating to get some kind of attention related to the possibility of being PG....so I said nothing and just went to bed early....very funny to feel that way, now that I think of it....

Im feeling the same exact way! Almost everything Ive eaten the past few days turns my stomach and I have to burp up... Yesterday morning I had coffee and i felt soo nauseous all morning!!


----------



## zestygirl

Welcome to our testers thread, beneathmywing :) how many days Post Ovulation are you, and when are you planning to test? :dust: and GL!!!!


----------



## beneathmywing

zestygirl said:


> Welcome to our testers thread, beneathmywing :) how many days Post Ovulation are you, and when are you planning to test? :dust: and GL!!!!


Thank you!! I am 11 days Post Ovulation.. I couldn't stop myself from testing this morning, but BFN.. so may test again on Sunday..


----------



## KLa826

Hey Ladies- Sorry for the absence...We closed on the sale of our house and had to move in with my parents for the time being (until we can get into the new house!). May was a BFN for me...Never tested- I started spotting right around AF time, that continued for 4 days (hooray..:sarcasm!:) and then AF hit for a short 3.5 days. A very unusual cycle for me but clear enough answer. Now that we are living with my parents- BDing has become rather difficult and DH was on nights this past 3 nights (when I of course have EWCM and am due to O). June will be a flop, I expect, unless there is some miracle and I didn't already O- as I will see DH tomorrow. 

Hoping July allows for us to get away to our camp for a little more privacy ;) I'm really going to try to be more low key about everything until we are into our own house again. If nothing happens by then, then I will start charting BBT and using OPKs and going at it 100%.

I an THRILLED to see so many BFP's listed- Zesty- thanks for keeping everything so updated! 

FXd for all you June testers! :)


----------



## Callie-xoxox

I am pretty sure I just ovulated and we haven't been bd that much. I thought i ovulated way earlier. I am have creamy ish cm today. This month is killing me!


----------



## shortie58

besdies the stitch I had all last night i still havent had any real symptoms, but this mornign when i went to bed after my night shift i got an extremly sharp pain right across the middle of my tummy, was so sore I had to curl uo in a ball then nothing:wacko:, not sure what it was as cant remeber having it before, has anyone else expierenced this????


----------



## zestygirl

Just wanted to add an interesting hpt from this morning, 10dpo.

https://i.imgur.com/sCt4B0a.jpg


----------



## zestygirl

*Ok ladies. Important post. How to tell an Evap from a BFP once and for all.*

This is an especially useful method for tests that are streaky with runny dye, very dark, or stained on account of very dark urine. This is my own brain child, so I will be excited to find out if this works for you: 

1) dry the suspect test completely. I'm pretty sure most POAS addicts are familiar with how to break a cassette to remove the strip, so I won't explain ;) you don't have to take the strip out, but it will dry much faster if you do.

2) Once the test is totally bone dry (DON'T use an external heat source to dry it. I've tried this and it produces a false line.) let it air dry au naturale.

3) now that its dry: take a drop or two of water and drip onto the absorbent strip, onto the same spot where you deposited urine originally.

This is where it will be interesting, particularly on very pee-stained tests. Watch as all the pee is "washed" through the test, past the test and control lines, and into the absorbent end. Notice how the control line is still bright red??? Ya. That's because the dye DOESN'T wash off like the pee. Same for the test line!!

You should be left with a pristinely white, moist test. If indeed it was an evap line, the test will look negative (because you've "washed off" the stains, and additionally, re moistened what is possibly simply a dried out control line which can also produce a strong Evap line.)

If however, it is dye that caught your eye- well- it should be even easier to see now.

I can't vouch for the perfection in this method, but I DO know for a fact that you can't wash the pink line off a truly positive test.

If anyone tries this method, please let me know how it goes! 

They're used tests anyways, so what've you got to lose? 

Good Luck and lots of :dust:


----------



## Callie-xoxox

Ill have yo try that it I get a positive this month! I have no brutal cramping like I normally do which is a good sign for me. But never know, hoping these few days go by fast!


----------



## georgebaby1

Yay ;bfp:

https://i1195.photobucket.com/albums/aa399/georgina356/20130616_060323_zps03ac1bc3.jpg


----------



## wishuwerehere

Congrats! First feb baby! 

I'll have to try that out when i get a positive zestygirl, it makes a lot of sense :) i'm getting more pink spotting today so feeling hopeful!


----------



## zestygirl

georgebaby1 said:


> Yay ;bfp:
> 
> https://i1195.photobucket.com/albums/aa399/georgina356/20130616_060323_zps03ac1bc3.jpg

Awesome news !! Congrats to you! :) that is wonderful news.


----------



## Jess812

georgebaby1 said:


> Yay ;bfp:
> 
> https://i1195.photobucket.com/albums/aa399/georgina356/20130616_060323_zps03ac1bc3.jpg



congratulations!!!

10 DPO and BFN this morning :nope:


----------



## georgebaby1

I tested atv8,10,11 dpo :bfn: 12dpo today and af due :bfp:


----------



## shortie58

Huge congrats on your BFP :thumbup:


----------



## Andi86

Congrats on your BFP


----------



## shortie58

So am 10 dpo today and still not many symptoms, today though when we were out there was a couple of occasions I was doing something then all of a sudden became wet down below and had to quickly go to the toilet :wacko: and have peed for Europe today lol


----------



## RC86

AF was due this morning...got some spotting but no sign of it yet. I hope it turns up soon, I don't know how messed up this cycle is gonna be and I just want to get trying again!


----------



## Callie-xoxox

I'm out, af is here. Full blown. :(


----------



## Berri

Congrats georgebaby on your BFP 

Callie, sorry you're out :(

I'm now 4dpo and feeling nothing except HUNGRY. I think that is just due to being sick last week though and not eating, made up for it on the weekend and gained 2kg as a result :( Back to good eating today though (much easier at work).

Haven't been posting much because the display on my iphone is awful now... well taking some getting used to anyway.

Can't believe I still have 10 days to wait until I POAS..... seems like forever!


----------



## zestygirl

Sorry Callie :( but new chances are always coming! :)

As for me....lots of symptoms and hoping its not Pms!


----------



## wishuwerehere

Sorry callie :(


----------



## wishuwerehere

Two FRERs from two different boxes just now....

https://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y178/Dark_side_ofthe_moon/20130617_124127_zps780c2987.jpg

They look pink IRL! Might nip to Asda and get a digi, I'm feeling impatient :)

ETA - I know I said I'd wait to test but I just got this feeling now was a good time...and there it was!


----------



## Jess812

wishuwerehere said:


> Two FRERs from two different boxes just now....
> 
> https://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y178/Dark_side_ofthe_moon/20130617_124127_zps780c2987.jpg
> 
> They look pink IRL! Might nip to Asda and get a digi, I'm feeling impatient :)


congratulations wishuwerehere thats :bfp: to me!! x


----------



## zestygirl

wishuwerehere said:


> Two FRERs from two different boxes just now....
> 
> https://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y178/Dark_side_ofthe_moon/20130617_124127_zps780c2987.jpg
> 
> They look pink IRL! Might nip to Asda and get a digi, I'm feeling impatient :)

Those totally look postive, WYWH!!!!! :) Congrats!


----------



## zestygirl

So....just a mini-rant. I may have gotten DH's hopes up, so I hope (really hope) I'm right about this. I just couldn't keep a lid on it. 

2 days ago (10DPO) I had a minute drop of blood (second this cycle) followed by crippling Breast Pain and terrible nausea. I didn't mention it because I didn't want to get DH hopes up.

So, my temps are behaving awfully suspiciously. They are just getting higher and higher every day. I honestly don't recall EVER having a triphasic chart. 

Finally: My cervix has up and disappeared. Risen so high I can't even reach it. The last time I remember noticing this type of change om my cx was when I had the ectopic....I remember because my pregnancy tests were playing hide-and-seek from positive to negative and I kept thinking "well...my cervix sure feels weird, so I think I'm still PG...." Which I was.

So I am a little freaked out because I woke up and temps are thru the roof, Breasts are KILLING me and cervix is MIA. 

I did a FRER but it was negative (I did get a strange, faint line 2 days ago though) 

So I broke down and told DH I think I might be PG.

I know, stupid before finding out for sure, but, I just couldn't help it. 

I drove straight to the fertility clinic for a beta. I will find out later today if my hcg is elevated enough to call a BFP. 

Thinking that If I'm right and implanted less than 2 days ago, it really might not show up on a urine test until I'm due for AF on Thursday.... I just may catch it on a beta now (or not. Still might be too early.)

Anyway, I'm really nervous because I've never told him I feel pregnant before and I'm so scared I'm wrong.

Really nervous now. I felt so certain this morning and now I'm second guessing myself like crazy.


----------



## wishuwerehere

Zestygirl, fx'd for you. At least you will know today and won't be driving yourself crazy worrying. I'm sure your dh will be ok either way :)


----------



## zestygirl

:cry: So I got my result. My HCG is >0 but <5 which the lab calls a negative. I have no idea if it's a 4 or a 1 or whatever. I have no idea if you're supposed to have a 0 if totally non-pregnant or if an hcg of 2 means something. 

But - basically, it is just too darn early to reach any conclusion.

I am really feeling stupid. 

I am never ever going to voice my suspicion AGAIN.

For all I know, it could have been a failed implantation. From now on, lips are sealed and I'm keeping all anxiety totally quiet.

I suppose I am really just as in as I was before I got the beta test, as I am not due for AF for 3 full days. If I really did implant late Saturday evening as I decided I did (now am wondering what exactly made me believe that), I don't think even a beta could catch enough HCG before at least 2-3 days had past. 

Anyway, am through wondering and guessing and through testing. Will resign myself and plan for the next one.....
:dohh:


----------



## wishuwerehere

Sorry to hear the beta didn't go as you hoped :hugs: 
It could still be too early so don't give up yet! Perhaps it's good for hubby to see some of the anxiety - it could help him support you through it? Best of luck anyway, i hope it was just too early :)


----------



## Little_1

Sorry hear it zesty! U never get used to that horrible disappointing feeling..it sucks! I think im out too callie, although my af hasnt came, im 12 dpo and feel like my af is coming already, pay day is a long qay off and I cant even afford a cheap hpt right now so ill just have to wreck my brain waiting for af to come.

Btw congrats wuwh!! They look bfp to me!!! 

Xx


----------



## zestygirl

Thank u :) this really does make me feel better. It's been a really hard day.


----------



## Berri

Wishuwerehere, congratulations on your BFP. So excited for you.

Zesty girl I just don't know what to say except sorry :hugs: but even that doesn't seem right because it is still so very early. Hoping that your horrid symptoms and anxiety are rewarded with that BFP.

Little_1 bad luck if you're out but as they say, it's not over til she shows!

Still no testing for me yet (5dpo assuming O on cd21) and no symptoms as such either although I'm way too tired to worry about it at the moment. DS is cutting 4 eye teeth and 2 molars so needless to say not much sleep for me last night (had 3 hours before 3:20am and been up ever since, now at work for a 10 hour day of non stop busy). I'm exhausted . If only it was early pregnancy exhaustion, then I could be happy about it :winkwink:


----------



## Andi86

Zesty girl- I know how heartbreaking it is when you really think this is it and then its a negative. But it could just be too early for a positive. Don't get your hopes up! I would wait to see if AF comes then test again. 

I finally had my doctors apt today to get a pap and talk about my last cycle. She believes it was a failed pregnancy. Even though I figured that was the case, its comforting to hear it from a medical professional. When I had my negative blood test I didn't get any answers or even a possibility of what was going on, so it feels good to hear it from the gyno and know it wasn't all in my head. Anyway should be ovulating this week so hopefully it happens right away!


----------



## Astonsmumma

Congrats to the ladies that are expecting a baby in feb! Very exited for u all! Xx I still have my fingers crossed to the hopefuls and testers! Unfortunately I'm out this month with AF arriving yesterday :( (a 29 day cycle after a 34 day last month) I've got no idea what my body is doing but definitely I'm going to try temping this month. Good luck again ladies! :)


----------



## Little_1

Girl's I need u to calm my nerves and give me a reality check please because I know without one that later disappointment will feel even worse. 
Today is my test day and I didn't have a hpt so I took a cbf ovulation stick and it was positive. ....its probably not an indication that im bfp, right?


----------



## Jess812

Little_1 said:


> Girl's I need u to calm my nerves and give me a reality check please because I know without one that later disappointment will feel even worse.
> Today is my test day and I didn't have a hpt so I took a cbf ovulation stick and it was positive. ....its probably not an indication that im bfp, right?

i read somewhere that pregnancy can turn opk positive... Best to buy a hpt and see :flower:


----------



## Little_1

girls i just done two hpt and they are both BFP, i am in shock....i dont even know how to add a picture on here using my phone!!!


----------



## zestygirl

Andi86 said:


> Zesty girl- I know how heartbreaking it is when you really think this is it and then its a negative. But it could just be too early for a positive. Don't get your hopes up! I would wait to see if AF comes then test again.
> 
> I finally had my doctors apt today to get a pap and talk about my last cycle. She believes it was a failed pregnancy. Even though I figured that was the case, its comforting to hear it from a medical professional. When I had my negative blood test I didn't get any answers or even a possibility of what was going on, so it feels good to hear it from the gyno and know it wasn't all in my head. Anyway should be ovulating this week so hopefully it happens right away!

Hi, Andi; Obviously it was a failed pregnancy! I know it's nice to hear it out loud, but it still it certainly doesn't seem to be any question of it.

You are totally entitled to have all of your feelings associated with an EPL, as this is a very disappointing turn.

As for me - I totally agree. Gonna put my sights on the horizon and move forward. I have an appointment with my FD today. So far, we've only had 1 good try, possibly two, so I'm not keen on taking any meds but I do want to listen to what she has to say. Your chart looks really good, Andi!! Keep up the great work! :dust:



Berri said:


> Still no testing for me yet (5dpo assuming O on cd21) and no symptoms as such either although I'm way too tired to worry about it at the moment. DS is cutting 4 eye teeth and 2 molars so needless to say not much sleep for me last night (had 3 hours before 3:20am and been up ever since, now at work for a 10 hour day of non stop busy). I'm exhausted . If only it was early pregnancy exhaustion, then I could be happy about it :winkwink:

Berri; Take it easy! You're never gonna get knocked up unless you lay down for a while! ;) I know how tiring it is to have a job and little ones. Truly, the two just don't go hand in hand. Hang in there as best you can, and ALWAYS grab those 20 minute naps when you're able. Sometimes, they're all the rest you'll get!



Little_1 said:


> Girl's I need u to calm my nerves and give me a reality check please because I know without one that later disappointment will feel even worse.
> Today is my test day and I didn't have a hpt so I took a cbf ovulation stick and it was positive. ....its probably not an indication that im bfp, right?

Little_1 - BFP! Congratulations!!!! This is the very best news I could hear today :) Best of Luck that it's a sticky bean! You must be ecstatic :)



Astonsmumma said:


> Congrats to the ladies that are expecting a baby in feb! Very exited for u all! Xx I still have my fingers crossed to the hopefuls and testers! Unfortunately I'm out this month with AF arriving yesterday :( (a 29 day cycle after a 34 day last month) I've got no idea what my body is doing but definitely I'm going to try temping this month. Good luck again ladies! :)

AstonsMumma, sorry you are out :( It looks like I am going to be maintaining this thread for at least another month anyways! I sure hope the ladies-in-waiting will join me in our very big boat for another go in July :)


----------



## jwoot

Feeling very discouraged. No AF yet, but today is 11dpo and still getting a :bfn:. I've had a lot of cramping since 7dpo but no AF. How long did it take you ladies to get a +. Should I be giving up hope yet?


----------



## zestygirl

jwoot said:


> Feeling very discouraged. No AF yet, but today is 11dpo and still getting a :bfn:. I've had a lot of cramping since 7dpo but no AF. How long did it take you ladies to get a +. Should I be giving up hope yet?

Take heart. At least you didn't have a BLOOD TEST come back negative at 12DPO after telling your DH you felt PG like I did....lol.... :dohh:

I would say you have plenty of time to be optimistic, and that you have NO REASON to feel like you should lose hope just yet.

Blastocysts can take up to 12 days after fertilization to start implanting, and the blastocyst transfer itself can take up to 3 days! after that, a blood test will usually show positive after 3 days. Some women produce hcg even slower than the norm and have perfectly healthy babies.

Anyway, you've heard this before but I will say it again to remind you that you have lots of hope: Some women have to wait up to a week after their AF is due to get a positive pregnancy test. Don't count yourself out, because you have no control over how fast/how long etc it would take you to get a positive if you caught a bean.

I am cautiously optimistic myself. And I am at worse odds than you!


----------



## RC86

I'm still waiting for AF was due Sunday so 3 days late...do I test or do I wait longer after my period did last for like 15 days last month? I'm away from home till Thursday so it'll properly be after then that I test if it doesn't show. Do you think there is a chance I could be pregnant, I've not really been symptom stopping as my period lasted for so long last cycle I kinda didn't even try to get pregnant really, and we've actually only BD'ed maybe 2 times a week.
Don't wanna get my hopes up but I've not been late ever before but then I had never had a period last 15 days before so maybe that messed up my cycle loads!


----------



## xheylove

Hey, ladies! I'm still always checking this thread and crossing fingers for you guys! I can't wait to see more BFPs! Hope you all are doing well and lots and lots of baby dust!


----------



## shortie58

Think I may be out just had a little blood when wiping at the toilet, this happened last month then AF appeared the next day :cry:, I would be 13 DPO tomorrow will keep you posted


----------



## Berri

Congrats Little_1... what a wonderful result for you :)

Jwoot I wouldn't necessarily rule out getting a bfp in a few days. 11dpo is early for a BFN from what I understand.

RC86, so long as AF hasn't shown there is a chance you could be pregnant. If I were you and away from home I would keep busy and then test when I got home. 

Shortie, sorry if you're out but hoping you're not :flower:

Zestygirl I'd love nothing more than to rest! We're going to my mum and dad's for the weekend so I should get a sleep in on Sunday :happydance: Good to see your positive resolve has returned (hopefully rewarded soon). The itch to test is starting already at just 6dpo....

Congrats again to all the BFPs, commiserations to those moving on to next month and plenty of patience to those of still in the excruciating tww.

Edited to add: Just had teeny tiniest bit of spotting when I wiped - 6dpo could be a good sign but not getting hopes up. Never noticed whether I had implantation bleed first time around as we weren't ttc so it was long before my days of checking the loo paper for clues!!!


----------



## bubblebelly

Hi everyone!!! 
has there been any BFPs yet for any of you??

well i am well and truly out again, I kinda knew it since we didnt really BD properly and I couldnt even figure out when I Ovulated since there was hardly any CM last cycle and like a completely fool I took the OPKs in the morning ( which would have given me inaccurate readings..) 

well cycle day 2 for me ( AF showed up last night )

will continue reading to see how you guys go...
best of luck!!
xx


----------



## zestygirl

RC86 said:


> Don't wanna get my hopes up but I've not been late ever before but then I had never had a period last 15 days before so maybe that messed up my cycle loads!

RC. I have my fingers and toes crossed for you that this is a really good sign! I would wait until the maximum cycle length in your range has passed before testing. ;) GL!



xheylove said:


> Hey, ladies! I'm still always checking this thread and crossing fingers for you guys! I can't wait to see more BFPs! Hope you all are doing well and lots and lots of baby dust!

:hugs: HeyLove! How are you feeling?? You must be excited now that the news has sunk in and you are well and truly PG! :crib: Have you told many people yet or are you going to wait? 



shortie58 said:


> Think I may be out just had a little blood when wiping at the toilet, this happened last month then AF appeared the next day :cry:, I would be 13 DPO tomorrow will keep you posted

Shortie; I am in your boat again! My dreaded 14DPO temp crash has all but confirmed that I've missed my chance and the :witch: is coming :( Lets try again next month! :happydance:



Berri said:


> Edited to add: Just had teeny tiniest bit of spotting when I wiped - 6dpo could be a good sign but not getting hopes up. Never noticed whether I had implantation bleed first time around as we weren't ttc so it was long before my days of checking the loo paper for clues!!!

Berri: This is an exciting sign!!! I sure hope it is going to herald your :bfp:!



bubblebelly said:


> Hi everyone!!!
> has there been any BFPs yet for any of you??

Hi Bubblebelly! We have had two BFPS so far! ::thumbup: FYI: If you check post #1 I always update all the info there. I don't add BFN's though, cuz who wants to look at those???? 

As for me:

My temperature crashed today. I am anticipating AF tomorrow. 

I went to the fertility doctor and she offered a pretty heavy regimen. She offered me Puregon (a fsh), Progesterone Support AND a semen transfer. (to bypass any hostile CM and get the :spermy: to where they need to be without having to actually make the long journey.)

I spoke to DH about it and since my biology is all 'normal', we are going to hold off on the Puregon for at least another month (I haven't decided yet on the progesterone, maybe it couldn't hurt) Because we don't want to risk multiples or some of the more serious side effects it can have. Rather, we want to opt for the Semen transfer and I want to try some supplement/med that my MIL wants to give me. She is a mid-wife and is chomping at the bit to help us conceive her grandchild....weird yes, but she is the expert so - whatever works....!!! If she wants to deliver, I'm going to have to draw the line tho.

Well, it is a new chance and I'm due for a new profile picture.

Hope to see lots more BFPS.


----------



## wishuwerehere

xheylove said:


> Hey, ladies! I'm still always checking this thread and crossing fingers for you guys! I can't wait to see more BFPs! Hope you all are doing well and lots and lots of baby dust!

Hope your pregnancy is going well :)


----------



## Callie-xoxox

I miss my light light periods, my body isn't happy with not being on the pill, I am breaking out, awful periods and my mood swings are Brutal. 

Dave and I are planning a wedding for 2 years from now, I DO NOT want to be pregnant for the wedding. I also don't want to be on the pill because I don't want to have to wait the time for it to get out my system again. Do we just be extremely careful before the wedding? It's not for a long time but I just want to get some options.


----------



## shortie58

You could always start ttc again just a month before the wedding then you would still fit you dress and everything or start again on the homey moon :winkwink:. My periods seem to to th opposite and get lighter when I come off the pill :wacko:

I had more blood when wiping just now but then put in a tampon and the applicator came out with no blood on it at all :wacko: so will see what like in a while xxxx


----------



## Andi86

Callie-xoxox said:


> I miss my light light periods, my body isn't happy with not being on the pill, I am breaking out, awful periods and my mood swings are Brutal.
> 
> Dave and I are planning a wedding for 2 years from now, I DO NOT want to be pregnant for the wedding. I also don't want to be on the pill because I don't want to have to wait the time for it to get out my system again. Do we just be extremely careful before the wedding? It's not for a long time but I just want to get some options.

How many months since you went off the pill? I know you have said before but I can't remember. It took my body like 3-4 months to get back to somewhat normal. But I still have terrible skin after going off the pill and its been 8 months. I'm starting to think my skin will never go back to the nice clear skin I had. My periods got better though when I went off, they are lighter and I barely get any cramps now. When I was on the pill I had super heavy periods, lots of blood clots, and crippling cramps. So I'm enjoying not having to go through that anymore. 

Hopefully you will have your baby before you even have to worry about the wedding coming up. But if not you could just be careful the months before, use a different kind of birth control that isn't hormonal.


----------



## zestygirl

There are very effective natural contraception methods. You certainly don't have to rely on the pill for that. If you do find its helpful with your symptoms, you should take it.


----------



## xheylove

zestygirl said:


> :hugs: HeyLove! How are you feeling?? You must be excited now that the news has sunk in and you are well and truly PG! :crib: Have you told many people yet or are you going to wait?

Hey! :hugs: I'm feeling pretty ill all day, every day. The morning sickness has really sunk in and I'm having a hard time getting much work done. I am very excited - I think it'll really feel 'real' after tomorrow .. I have my 8 week scan! First opportunity to see the baby and hear a heartbeat. I'm very excited! I've told all family and some close friends and everyone is elated for me! I think my fiance's mom is the happiest about it! Depending on how the appointment goes tomorrow, I may tell everyone about it afterward! We'll see!!


----------



## zestygirl

xheylove said:


> Hey! :hugs: I'm feeling pretty ill all day, every day. The morning sickness has really sunk in and I'm having a hard time getting much work done. I am very excited - I think it'll really feel 'real' after tomorrow .. I have my 8 week scan! First opportunity to see the baby and hear a heartbeat. I'm very excited! I've told all family and some close friends and everyone is elated for me! I think my fiance's mom is the happiest about it! Depending on how the appointment goes tomorrow, I may tell everyone about it afterward! We'll see!!

Wonderful News! Good Luck with your scan :) First babies are truly very special and soooo much fun. I'm sure you will cherish every minute of your pregnancy. At the end of this very fun time, you will be rewarded with a lovely baby! I'm guessing a BOY because you turned up PG so quickly!!! Guess we'll have to wait & see ;)

I have not seen :witch: yet but I anticipate her arrival soon as she is overdue. I made a shopping trip to the suppplement store and grabbed myself some evening primrose, licorice root and chasteberry. Trying to give my hormones some natural support and also encourage a healthy fertile CM. I learned that Evening Primrose has a very lenghty and well documented track record for the production of fertile quality CM, licorice root is an Adaptogen that effects the endocrine system for balanced hormones, liver health, and has emollient properties to thin CM, and chasteberry (vitex) prevents estrogen dominence and helps progesterone get a leg up and do it's job.

I invested in the most fancy, expensive varieties of each that I could find - and 6 weeks worth cost under $50.00. Not a bad investment. I am also going to eat my yogurt, swall my guefenisen and use Pre-seed again. 

If we don't manage it this cycle, I will ask DH if he's okay to do AR next cycle with and IUI and the Puregon.


----------



## littlesteph

Hiya. haven't posted here in a while. I got my :BFP: this morning :happydance:


----------



## shortie58

littlesteph said:


> Hiya. haven't posted here in a while. I got my :BFP: this morning :happydance:

Whoop congrats :thumbup:

Good luck to everyone else who are pregnant and all who are still waiting 

AF full blown for me today but am ok with it as only been off the pill two months and I feel that family stresses haven't been helping so am currently on cd1


----------



## zestygirl

littlesteph said:


> Hiya. haven't posted here in a while. I got my :BFP: this morning :happydance:

Congratulations!!!! This is wonderful news :) You must be so excited!


----------



## jwoot

Took a clear blue digital test today. 15days po. :bfn: I don't have AF on my own and am supposed to call my dr on day 35 (tomorrow) if I have a negative test and no AF so I guess that's what I'll do. Pretty sure I'm out this month. :cry:


----------



## zestygirl

:growlmad: :witch:
Seriously annoyed. I have never had a luteal phase this long before.

Maybe I really did have a CP that was so brief it wasn't even picked up.

I have no sign that the witch is on her way. No cramps, no bloating, no spotting. Usually, I record my heavy OMG I'm gonna die in pain day as CD1. Invariably, I wake up at 15DPO with full blown AF and suffer most of the day. This morning - Nothing. So - I am on 15-16DPO with no sign of the witch. I always have a 14 day luteal phase so this is just too unfair.

Honestly, I know I'm not pregnant, I just wish AF would come so I could move on......


----------



## Andi86

Well I'm in my fertile period according to my chart...but I think I'm out this month as my DH has a joint infection in his ankle and is in a lot of pain and is off of work. So BD is probably not going to happen unless he heals very quickly in these next few days. I don't care if we have to wait another month to try though my main concern is him. Infections can be pretty serious so I just hope he gets better soon.


----------



## xheylove

zestygirl said:


> Wonderful News! Good Luck with your scan :) First babies are truly very special and soooo much fun. I'm sure you will cherish every minute of your pregnancy. At the end of this very fun time, you will be rewarded with a lovely baby! I'm guessing a BOY because you turned up PG so quickly!!! Guess we'll have to wait & see ;)

Thank you! Scan was perfect! Saw a baby measuring 8w1d and a strong heartbeat! It's so funny you say boy! I totally have a feeling it'll be a boy, and so does everyone else around me! I would be absolutely shocked if it were a girl! Happy either way, though!


----------



## wishuwerehere

Congrats littlesteph :happydance:

Sorry everything is so confusing for you zesty - I hope you're back on track soon and July is your month :hugs:

heylove that's so exciting! glad bean is looking healthy for you :) i cannot wait for a scan, but in the UK we don't have one till twelveish weeks so I guess I've got to wait till the end of August - ugh!


----------



## zestygirl

Andi86 said:


> Well I'm in my fertile period according to my chart...but I think I'm out this month as my DH has a joint infection in his ankle and is in a lot of pain and is off of work. So BD is probably not going to happen unless he heals very quickly in these next few days. I don't care if we have to wait another month to try though my main concern is him. Infections can be pretty serious so I just hope he gets better soon.

Hey, Andi; Your chart looks really good :) Even if you don't try this month, at least you will have one chart that can give you a nice baseline for the next one! My one piece of advice? Keep lots of notes day-to-day just before you ovulate and just before AF at the very least. Because believe me, next month you will be scouring last months charts to help you interpret your signs!! GL and I hope DH is healed up soon. You never know, maybe a little bit of BD will help him feel better....

As for me....ugh....I have never been so eager for AF to just show up already. So sick of waiting. It's impossible to accept that I'm not PG no matter how many BFN's I get until she comes along. 

Tincture of Time I think will be the cure for me.


----------



## Callie-xoxox

My best friend is in labor right now, I'm so happy for her, I hope soon it will be my time. 


I know some women take up to a year to get pregnant coming off the pill but I've been off for 3 months now and nothing. I got pregnant on the pill with my daughter and now this. So annoying :(


----------



## Andi86

Callie-xoxox said:


> My best friend is in labor right now, I'm so happy for her, I hope soon it will be my time.
> 
> 
> I know some women take up to a year to get pregnant coming off the pill but I've been off for 3 months now and nothing. I got pregnant on the pill with my daughter and now this. So annoying :(

I know how u feel this is our 8th month trying....last month it finally happened then the pregnancy failed right away. It sucks cause I never pictured it taking this long. Im only 26 this shouldnt be so difficult. Everyone else seems to just get pregnant right away or it just happens to them. None of my friends understand how hard trying to have a baby is since it all came easy to them. I notice im changing into a bitter jealous person and i hate it. Sorry for the little rant.


----------



## Callie-xoxox

Andi86 said:


> Callie-xoxox said:
> 
> 
> My best friend is in labor right now, I'm so happy for her, I hope soon it will be my time.
> 
> 
> I know some women take up to a year to get pregnant coming off the pill but I've been off for 3 months now and nothing. I got pregnant on the pill with my daughter and now this. So annoying :(
> 
> I know how u feel this is our 8th month trying....last month it finally happened then the pregnancy failed right away. It sucks cause I never pictured it taking this long. Im only 26 this shouldnt be so difficult. Everyone else seems to just get pregnant right away or it just happens to them. None of my friends understand how hard trying to have a baby is since it all came easy to them. I notice im changing into a bitter jealous person and i hate it. Sorry for the little rant.Click to expand...


I got pregnant so easy last time and then when I was 19 I have a loser boyfriend that gave me an Sti and I got pid and now my body just won't get pregnant. I know 2 months trying is no time at all, just frustrating since I got pregnant without trying with Lyrik my daughter


----------



## jwoot

:witch: got me this morning. I'm looking at it as a good thing because this is the first time the :witch: has been able to visit without medication forcing her. See you guys again next month.


----------



## zestygirl

Callie & Andi;
I know how you feel. But, because you are young, you have so much time to get this done :) take heart! I lose a precious opportunity every cycle as I inch closer to my 40th birthday in February...! 

As for me: The :witch: finally showed! Yay! But-I am having one of my bad "scanty" AFs - almost no bleeding, zero cramps (For me a good period is a full blown, crampy one with heavy bleeding...lol...) A year after my ectopic, I had AFs that were like this - nothing more than "watery blood" - that didn't require more than a pantyliner. It looked like I had barely any lining in my uterus at all. I always suspected it was low progesterone causing this. I'm happy to say that my AF has returned to a more normal state since then, but, I did notice my temperatures remained frustratingly low this month. My O was delayed, and I really suspected I was going to have one of these light/scanty/thin AF's (if I didn't end up PG.) This sounds bad but I'm taking this as a good sign that I have a handle on what's going on with my body. I also had bleeding at CD7, so, it leaves me to wonder if the egg was trying to implant but just couldn't latch on because there was nothing to latch on to.

Anyway, It's just too bad that the previous two months we missed our chance. Those were both (IMO) perfect cycles. Well, another good cycle will come! :) I am taking some supplements to help it along, too.


----------



## zestygirl

jwoot said:


> :witch: got me this morning. I'm looking at it as a good thing because this is the first time the :witch: has been able to visit without medication forcing her. See you guys again next month.

Good for you JWoot! This is great news! Moves you a BIG step forward to finding your BFP :)


----------



## RC86

Did a test and it was BFN...I'm now 6 days late.


----------



## zestygirl

Sorry to hear that RC :( You can drink Parsley tea if you know you're not pregnant to make your period start. A handful of fresh parsley in boiling water, steeped for 25 minutes, strained, 3-4 cups per day. 

Very safe, healthy, and can work in just 24 hours! :) Hope it comes soon for you.


----------



## Andi86

Yay im in this month! DH woke me up at 2:00 a.m. for some BDing!...Guess he is feeling better :) Im not sure if we missed our chance though because my temp took a jump up when i took my temp at 6:30am. According to the calendar this is the day we BD last time a Cd16 (a day after fertility friend said I was most fertile) and i ended up pregnant. So maybe. Now just have to wait and see. Maybe BD again just to be sure ;) hopefully if I end up concieving it sticks this time!


----------



## Berri

Hi girls,

Have been away for the weekend so just catching up on everyone...



Andi86 said:


> Yay im in this month! DH woke me up at 2:00 a.m. for some BDing!...

Can't imagine too many times I'd be happy to be woken up at 2am but in the TTC quest so many things become much more acceptable don't they?! Hopefully it does the trick :)

Zestygirl/RC any BFPs (or :witch:) yet

Jwoot, sounds like a big step in the right direction.

Callie - it's amazing how hard this all seems when the first time around it catches you by surprise and how FAST each month goes by. Sounds super cheesy but try some more positive thinking... It will happen (you just don't know when)!

As for me... I had spotting (very very minimal) and only when I wiped on 6 and 7dpo (only once each day). Then on Sat (9dpo with a BFN) I had really painful upper abdominal bloating in the early evening... so bad that even though we were visiting my parents for the weekend I skipped dinner and went to bed at 7:30 :( Woke up feeling ok Sunday though.

So, last night I was sitting on the couch and one of our dogs tried to sit up next to me (something she hasn't done since I was pregnant with DS). Anyway that prompted me to do a test this morning (11dpo and 3 days before AF due) and there is the _faintest_ of faint faint faint lines there *BUT* I also had some red bleeding after bm this morning (tmi? I did have this early in first pregnancy) so who knows what's going on? I had to stop and buy some more tests on the way to work. Now going out of my mind waiting until I can take another test.....

*Edited 2 hours later*: Line came up very quickly this time and it's definitely there and definitely pink!!! :happydance: So somehow on the same day (11dpo) I have a :bfp: and bleeding so an interesting scenario to say the very least.... I can't WAIT to get home and tell DH tonight.... will try and take pic of test but hard to sneak to loo at work with camera :wacko: I hope I hope I hope this sticks


----------



## Andi86

Yay congrats on your BFP! Hope this sticks for you too!


----------



## zestygirl

Congrats Berri!!! :) excellent news!! Bleeding is very prob implantation. I m sure everything is going to be great and you will welcome baby #2 in 9 months!!! Great news :)

As for me, I am 4dpo. I'm trying some supplements this month that are supposed to help with balancing hormones and making healthy CM. fingers crossed that it works. Dh seems to be getting in the spirit, which is nice. He asked me how long til our window starts last night, which normally he doesn't want to know.... Who knows. Maybe I will get my Pisces baby after all.

Andi: great that you are in! Really hope this is your month. Your chart is coming along fantastic!! Keep up the great work :)


----------



## Berri

Hope your supplements work Zestygirl.

Unfortunately, there is no way that the bleeding I'm having is implantation. I would say the spotting at 6/7dpo was implantation. Now I have bright red and more than spotting. Still 2 lines on this morning's test though so just have to wait it out and see. I did have a lot of early bleeding with my first pregnancy so can't say which way this is going to go, I don't have any cramping though so hanging on to that as a bit of hope.

Yesterday was thinking of all these ways to tell DH but when it came down to it I just said "can you come have a look at this". He was excited, told him I'm bleeding so we're going to just hold our breaths for a few days and see what happens then I'll make a dr appointment for Friday and go from there.


----------



## Andi86

So fertility friend says I ovulated CD 15. We BD at 2:00 am on CD 16, I took my temp at 6:00 am and it was starting to get higher. Is there still a chance I could concieve or was it probably to late? I read somewhere before you can be fertile the day after ovulation, is this true? My CM was still really watery on CD 16. I dont normally get EW CM ive only ever had that once that I noticed. Last cycle when I had my chem I had twinges and was really gassy on 3dpo...so far no symptoms this time around.


----------



## Andi86

Zestygirl- hope the suppliments work well for you!

Berri - fx for you! Bleeding is common during pregnancy. As long as its not to heavy and your positve line is staying dark or getting darker then thats a good sign! Good luck and hope it sticks for you!


----------



## zestygirl

Berri said:


> Hope your supplements work Zestygirl.
> 
> Unfortunately, there is no way that the bleeding I'm having is implantation. I would say the spotting at 6/7dpo was implantation. Now I have bright red and more than spotting. Still 2 lines on this morning's test though so just have to wait it out and see. I did have a lot of early bleeding with my first pregnancy so can't say which way this is going to go, I don't have any cramping though so hanging on to that as a bit of hope.
> 
> Yesterday was thinking of all these ways to tell DH but when it came down to it I just said "can you come have a look at this". He was excited, told him I'm bleeding so we're going to just hold our breaths for a few days and see what happens then I'll make a dr appointment for Friday and go from there.

I have read that chaste berry is prescribed to prevent miscarriage and support early pregnancy. Just wanted to mention it-Midwives swear by it. Much sticky baby dust to you and hope that this is just a busy little bean making its presence known! :) :dust:


----------



## zestygirl

Andi86 said:


> So fertility friend says I ovulated CD 15. We BD at 2:00 am on CD 16, I took my temp at 6:00 am and it was starting to get higher. Is there still a chance I could concieve or was it probably to late? I read somewhere before you can be fertile the day after ovulation, is this true? My CM was still really watery on CD 16. I dont normally get EW CM ive only ever had that once that I noticed. Last cycle when I had my chem I had twinges and was really gassy on 3dpo...so far no symptoms this time around.

Your timing seems just fine, Andi! Sperms can arrive to the tube in 25 minutes, and Eggies live 24 hours! There is plenty of overlap for your BD. :) you are totally in, girl!!!! Good luck! 

I am just on cd4 so I am ready to start trying in a week :) this is only attempt #2 or 3 so I have lots of PMA that its just a matter of time and patience. The supplements really can't hurt though.... Doing what I can to give nature a boost :) I should be testing again soon, so this thread will hopefully be lucky number 3 for some of us!


----------



## RC86

Good luck berri I hope this works out well for you :)

As for me still no show for AF I'm now 10 days late...I did take another test Sunday morning which was 8 days late which was another BFN so I'm leaving it a few days if it not here by next week I will try test again. I've holding on to a thread of hope that maybe I could be pregnant and there is just not enough hormones to tell yet...but everything else is telling me that its false hope and I'm not pregnant.


----------



## Callie-xoxox

Yay on positive tests. Dave's dad us staying with us so not alot of doing it haha. Today we get the decision about brendon praying it goes in our favor. And i still haven't gotten a thermometer!



So brendon goes back to his mum got the call today. Baby making is on hold.


----------



## bubblebelly

hi everyone...
I am waiting to O in about 4 days.. so I am hoping to try and fit in some BD within then and Monday! have not seen any EWCM yet.. and usually I have it around Cycle Day 11-12.. 
ending cycle day 9 at the moment.. I have been taking Evening Primrose Oil and Prenatals religiously everyday... let's hope the EPO makes a difference!!
fingers crossed for all those getting ready for the BDing!
and Berri - not sure if I have congratulated you yet? but congratulations!!
RC89.. hope you get your answer soon! it must be so frustrating.. !! either way, even if its AF or a BFP.. just hope you can move forward eventually!..
callie.. sorry to hear about the delay, but just keep in mind everything will happen at the right time for you and your partner!
Andi - fingers crossed and good luck !! counting down to testing then!?

xx


----------



## bubblebelly

zesty - what other supplements/vitamins are you taking if you dont mind me asking!


----------



## zestygirl

Callie-xoxox said:


> Yay on positive tests. Dave's dad us staying with us so not alot of doing it haha. Today we get the decision about brendon praying it goes in our favor. And i still haven't gotten a thermometer!
> 
> 
> 
> So brendon goes back to his mum got the call today. Baby making is on hold.

Sorry you have received this news today Callie :( I certainly do not know hard this must be for you both, but you are in my thoughts, and I am very sorry that you both have to go through such a loss.


----------



## zestygirl

RC86 said:


> Good luck berri I hope this works out well for you :)
> 
> As for me still no show for AF I'm now 10 days late...I did take another test Sunday morning which was 8 days late which was another BFN so I'm leaving it a few days if it not here by next week I will try test again. I've holding on to a thread of hope that maybe I could be pregnant and there is just not enough hormones to tell yet...but everything else is telling me that its false hope and I'm not pregnant.

Hey, RC. From the sounds of it, you had a really wonky AF followed by this. Seems as though your cycle is a bit out of whack. I sure hope your body 'resets' soon and you have a good opportunity to conceive. :hugs:


----------



## zestygirl

bubblebelly said:


> zesty - what other supplements/vitamins are you taking if you dont mind me asking!

Hey, bubblebelly :) we are almost cycle-sisters this month. I am going to Ovulate in 5 days, so you and me can wait together! 

As for supplements, I've chosen those that I belive have the greatest track record of helping, while at the same time trying to ensure I'm not taking anything that could hurt. I have focused on herbs that will control estrogen dominence and support progesterone, and those that are good for producing fertile cervical mucus and endometrial lining. 
These are not the only issues that exist with fertility - obviously. Other fertility issues include irregular periods, anovulation, scanty lining, heavy lining, mild endometriosis, luteal phase defect etc.) There are recommended herbs to improve all of these conditions! :) 

Here is my personal regimen:

I break this into morning and evening:

Prescription prenatal vitamin (I was given a 2 a day PregVit with extra folic acid by my FS. It also contains a number of vitamins and minerals, like B6, known to be important for fertility)

Baby aspirin 1xper day (supports blood flow to the reproductive organs, helps to build a healthy uterine lining, helps with implantation, prescribed by physicians for this reason) all Cycle Days 

Guafenisen 200mg (1 teaspoon) CD1-6 600mg (3 teaspoons) CD7-Ovulation only (prescribed frequently by physicians, I've used common dosages here as they seem to work for me)

Licorice root 4 mls tincture per day (emollient for fertile cm, adaptogen, endocrine support, liver function, hormone balancing) CD1-Ovulation only

Chasteberry (aka vitex) 4 mls tincture per day (This one is important!!!! prescribed frequently by physicians. Very long, proven track record in progesterone support via gentle estrogen 'blocking'. Very common cure-all for irregular cycles. Excellent evidence that it can prevent early miscarriage - used often by midwives for this purpose.) All Cycle days. Stop if pregnant.

EPO: 3000 mgs per day for fertile cervical mucus. Also has Vitamin E. CD1 to ovulation only as it can cause uterine contractions. Can supplement with Flax after Ovulation.

I use a very high quality brand of all these herbs, as the herbalist I spoke with insists all herbs are not created equal. The licorice root and chaste berry taste awful, but apparently taking as a tincture is a very good delivery system for these herbs.

On top of these, I try to include fertility friendly foods in my diet. Omega 3 Fatty acids (eggs, fish etc.), Water to keep hydrated for CM production, Berries, nuts (L-Arginine heavy foods especially!!! L-Arginine is an amino acid - precursor of Nitric Oxide that is GREAT for promoting fertile cervical mucus production, stimulating ovaries, and very important for blood flow which aids the formation of the endometrial lining) and seafood. I also ensure I get my garlic (expectorant, good for CM), flaxseed, and green tea on a daily basis as well as limiting my caffeine (vey hard for me!) I have not started to take L-Arginine supplements but I have considered if I don't conceive. For now, I'm tyring to include it in healthy doses in my diet.

I figure I might as well do everything I can to get pregnant. I really don't want to be having to do this in a year.....

Other supplments that can be considered fertility aids for other issues:
Grapeseed Extract - contains proflavanol to reduce inflammation. Reduce toxins. 
Dong Quai - VERY popular "cure all" to tone uterus, balance hormones, increase circulation to the uterus
Tribulus Fruit- Normalize ovulation. Increase in serum FSH and estradiol in women.

Herbs to encourage menstruation: Parsley, Yarrow, Black Cohosh (strong), Pennyroyal (strong), White Peony, Mugwort.

Most popular herbal teas for fertility:
Red Clover - hormone balancing, estrogen support
red raspberry to tone the uterus
Stinging Nettle - I have this one growing wild in my yard but I refuse to try to brew it into a tea!Too scared to try....I did, however sting myself with it by accident. Maybe that will help....lol....

Finally: 
I am supporting my CM by using Pre-Seed.


----------



## wishuwerehere

Callie-xoxox said:


> Yay on positive tests. Dave's dad us staying with us so not alot of doing it haha. Today we get the decision about brendon praying it goes in our favor. And i still haven't gotten a thermometer!
> 
> 
> 
> So brendon goes back to his mum got the call today. Baby making is on hold.

Sorry to hear this Callie :nope: I hope you and OH are ok :hugs:


----------



## Andi86

Callie-xoxox said:


> Yay on positive tests. Dave's dad us staying with us so not alot of doing it haha. Today we get the decision about brendon praying it goes in our favor. And i still haven't gotten a thermometer!
> 
> 
> 
> So brendon goes back to his mum got the call today. Baby making is on hold.

sorry to hear :hugs:


----------



## Berri

Callie, so sorry. I can't even imagine how tough that must be for you family :hugs: 

Zestygirl, that is quite a regime you're following there. Fingers crossed it's everything and more that you need for your BFP.

Good luck to those busy with the BD and OPKs over the next few days.

As for me? Still bleeding, no change. Still bright red and flow staying about the same. As of yesterday still getting BFP (but haven't tested today). Drs appointment Monday (earliest I could get in) so we'll see how we go from there.


----------



## zestygirl

Good luck, berri! Hope it all turns out well. Let us know how it goes. :dust:


----------



## Andi86

So my temp took a huge drop this morning at 6dpo. Implantation dip maybe??? No symptoms yet.


----------



## zestygirl

Andi86 said:


> So my temp took a huge drop this morning at 6dpo. Implantation dip maybe??? No symptoms yet.

Could be! :) It's a great sign, anyway. If not an implantation drop, could be the second rise of you estradiol (which would show things are happening the way they are supposed to.)

Will keep my Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## RC86

I'm getting so frustrated waiting for my next AF I feel as though something has gone seriously wrong with my body! I was so regular for 6 cycles and now its all up in the air. I'm now 12 days late and there is no sign of it coming. Means I'm now on cd37 when I was used to having 25 day cycles.

Have any of you had this before??


----------



## Andi86

RC86 said:


> I'm getting so frustrated waiting for my next AF I feel as though something has gone seriously wrong with my body! I was so regular for 6 cycles and now its all up in the air. I'm now 12 days late and there is no sign of it coming. Means I'm now on cd37 when I was used to having 25 day cycles.
> 
> Have any of you had this before??

My last cycle was 44 days after my chemical and it wss regular cycles since going off the pill. Didnt you have a loss to not long ago RC? Maybe your body just is a little out of wack from that.


----------



## Andi86

zestygirl said:


> Andi86 said:
> 
> 
> So my temp took a huge drop this morning at 6dpo. Implantation dip maybe??? No symptoms yet.
> 
> Could be! :) It's a great sign, anyway. If not an implantation drop, could be the second rise of you estradiol (which would show things are happening the way they are supposed to.)
> 
> Will keep my Fingers crossed for you!Click to expand...

So either way its a good thing :)


----------



## RC86

Andi86 said:


> RC86 said:
> 
> 
> I'm getting so frustrated waiting for my next AF I feel as though something has gone seriously wrong with my body! I was so regular for 6 cycles and now its all up in the air. I'm now 12 days late and there is no sign of it coming. Means I'm now on cd37 when I was used to having 25 day cycles.
> 
> Have any of you had this before??
> 
> My last cycle was 44 days after my chemical and it wss regular cycles since going off the pill. Didnt you have a loss to not long ago RC? Maybe your body just is a little out of wack from that.Click to expand...

I'm starting to think what I had last month might of been a chemical as well. I got 2 faint positives before my period started and it lasted a lot longer then usual lasting 14 days going between spotting and normal bleeding constantly. It's since that my period hasn't started. I thought maybe there was a chance it was a chemical but now I'm more convinced it is after doing some googling. Which could possibly explain why I'm so late. I guess I will not know for sure though.


----------



## Andi86

RC86 said:


> Andi86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RC86 said:
> 
> 
> I'm getting so frustrated waiting for my next AF I feel as though something has gone seriously wrong with my body! I was so regular for 6 cycles and now its all up in the air. I'm now 12 days late and there is no sign of it coming. Means I'm now on cd37 when I was used to having 25 day cycles.
> 
> Have any of you had this before??
> 
> My last cycle was 44 days after my chemical and it wss regular cycles since going off the pill. Didnt you have a loss to not long ago RC? Maybe your body just is a little out of wack from that.Click to expand...
> 
> I'm starting to think what I had last month might of been a chemical as well. I got 2 faint positives before my period started and it lasted a lot longer then usual lasting 14 days going between spotting and normal bleeding constantly. It's since that my period hasn't started. I thought maybe there was a chance it was a chemical but now I'm more convinced it is after doing some googling. Which could possibly explain why I'm so late. I guess I will not know for sure though.Click to expand...

:hugs: I know how it feels to not have a clue what your body is doing. It does sound very similar to my experience. I had two faint positives on FRERs, then after that all BFNs including a negative blood test. My period was late by 2 weeks and when I did get it was heavier then my normal AF. I started temping and it looks like my body is back on track. Maybe make an apt to make sure everything is okay? When I went it was nice to get some answers and to hear it from a professional that everything my body going through was normal with a failed pregnancy.


----------



## zestygirl

RC86 said:


> I'm getting so frustrated waiting for my next AF I feel as though something has gone seriously wrong with my body! I was so regular for 6 cycles and now its all up in the air. I'm now 12 days late and there is no sign of it coming. Means I'm now on cd37 when I was used to having 25 day cycles.
> 
> Have any of you had this before??

Could just be that you had an anovulatory cycle....but I'm with you and Andi that this looks a lot like a chemical pregnancy. Temps would help you at this time, along with watching your CM and using OPK's (1 every other day.)

It could really help you to get a picture of what's happening, and even give you a heads up if you ovulate so you can try again!

I hope you get some answers soon.


----------



## RC86

Thanks for the support girls.


----------



## Andi86

Well I'm trying not to symptom spot to much cause I don't want to get my hopes up. But one thing I have noticed is I have a ton of creamy CM today. More then I remember ever getting in previous months. Not sure if this is a good sign or not...


----------



## zestygirl

Andi86 said:


> Well I'm trying not to symptom spot to much cause I don't want to get my hopes up. But one thing I have noticed is I have a ton of creamy CM today. More then I remember ever getting in previous months. Not sure if this is a good sign or not...

It's a really good sign that your hormones are where they should be....both if you are pregnant or even if you're not!

I did my first OPK yesterday and it came out TOTALLY Negative...lol...It will be a few days yet before I Ovulate, I guess.


----------



## Callie-xoxox

This is our last cycle trying, It sucks to just atop but hubby is going back to work on the oil rigs. I hope when there is less stress it will just happen.


----------



## zestygirl

Callie-xoxox said:


> This is our last cycle trying, It sucks to just atop but hubby is going back to work on the oil rigs. I hope when there is less stress it will just happen.

Well, since that is the case, I wish you EXTRA Good Luck and a giant load of :dust:!

:hugs:


----------



## Andi86

Callie-xoxox said:


> This is our last cycle trying, It sucks to just atop but hubby is going back to work on the oil rigs. I hope when there is less stress it will just happen.

Sorry to hear that Callie! Fx for you that it happens this cycle!

My chart is a mess. Now ff isnt even saying I ovulated. But my temps havent been very accurate so im hoping thats why. Ive been on holidays from work so ive been staying out at the cabin alot of nights, staying up late, sleeping in, not getting much sleep, ect. So Ive been taking temps at different times and under different conditions. Can all these things make that big of a differece?


----------



## Berri

Callie-xoxox said:


> This is our last cycle trying, It sucks to just atop but hubby is going back to work on the oil rigs. I hope when there is less stress it will just happen.


Sorry Callie, hopefully this is the last cycle you'll need. Sending oodles and oodles of :dust: your way.

Andi, crossing fingers for you. I'm no expert but I would guess that temping at different times of day and with varying amounts of sleep would affect results.

And me? Well, the tests still say I'm positive but I'm still bleeding so I really have no idea what's happening. I finally went to dr this morning and she didn't seem all that bothered (especially as I bled during first pregnancy). She felt my tummy and said all feels "nice and soft" (I would say fat and squidgy but who am I to argue :winkwink: ). We've done some bloodwork this morning to see how my numbers look and then go from there. Hopefully I'll be able to call for results this afternoon... Going CRAZY, just want to know whether I can be excited or not you know?


----------



## zestygirl

Andi86 said:


> Callie-xoxox said:
> 
> 
> This is our last cycle trying, It sucks to just atop but hubby is going back to work on the oil rigs. I hope when there is less stress it will just happen.
> 
> Sorry to hear that Callie! Fx for you that it happens this cycle!
> 
> My chart is a mess. Now ff isnt even saying I ovulated. But my temps havent been very accurate so im hoping thats why. Ive been on holidays from work so ive been staying out at the cabin alot of nights, staying up late, sleeping in, not getting much sleep, ect. So Ive been taking temps at different times and under different conditions. Can all these things make that big of a differece?Click to expand...

You are trying to chart a temperature shift of around .3 degrees Celsius. The average persons temperature fluctuates about an entire degree per day. Generally, your temperature is lowest in the morning (mine hits bottom about 4-5am) and slowly rises .1-.2 degrees per hour throughout the day, before beginning to decline again in the evening. So to answer your question, yes. Charting at different times can and will totally mask your ovulatory pattern. 

For example: My lowest pre-ovulation daily temperature is 35.7 degrees. My highest is about 37. My lowest post ovulation temperature is 36.1 degrees. My highest is around 37.2. If I charted at all different times, I could literally obscure my ovulation temperature shift.

If you take your temperature an hour later than usual, it should be adjusted by .1 degrees celsius or .2, depending on your pattern of increase. I happen to know I run cold and I know I only rise at .1/hour, where people usually rise .2degrees per hour. 

It is very important to take your temperature as soon as you wake up, and record it within the same hour each morning, while noting the time on your chart. If you have accurate times on your chart, it is possible to fix it. However, this is only true if you took your temperatures consistently when you woke up, after at least 4 hours of sleep. Otherwise, your chart probably cannot be repaired.

If youve been taking your temperatures within roughly the same time, and roughly upon waking, then your chart should be somewhat accurate. If this is the case, then your chart is showing an anovulatory pattern (typical for first cycle after a CP.) However, if you have accurately recorded your patch of fertile CM, then it looks like your body is definitely trying to ovulate. It may take a couple of surges before you actually ovulate, and your pattern will reflect your body efforts by recording patches of cervical fluid and/or positive OPKs. 

How will you know when you have really ovulated? You will see your temperature rise and stay risen by approx. .3 degrees Celsius for the following 3 days after suspected ovulation. Additionally, you may notice a slight dip in your bbt the day before your temperature rise. This is the day you have physically ovulated, and is a great heads up for you on future charts. 

I have had a major dip today, so, despite my OPK being not quite positive, but almost, I have noted minor breast pain starting, along with very fertile CM. So - despite the fact that not *ALL* my signs are positive for ovulation, almost all of them are - so I am going to say that I am likely to ovulate today or tomorrow.

I hope this helps. If you would like help adjusting your chart to try to find a pattern, let me know. :)

Good Luck!!


----------



## zestygirl

Berri said:


> Callie-xoxox said:
> 
> 
> This is our last cycle trying, It sucks to just atop but hubby is going back to work on the oil rigs. I hope when there is less stress it will just happen.
> 
> 
> Sorry Callie, hopefully this is the last cycle you'll need. Sending oodles and oodles of :dust: your way.
> 
> Andi, crossing fingers for you. I'm no expert but I would guess that temping at different times of day and with varying amounts of sleep would affect results.
> 
> And me? Well, the tests still say I'm positive but I'm still bleeding so I really have no idea what's happening. I finally went to dr this morning and she didn't seem all that bothered (especially as I bled during first pregnancy). She felt my tummy and said all feels "nice and soft" (I would say fat and squidgy but who am I to argue :winkwink: ). We've done some bloodwork this morning to see how my numbers look and then go from there. Hopefully I'll be able to call for results this afternoon... Going CRAZY, just want to know whether I can be excited or not you know?Click to expand...

Hey, Berri. Very glad to hear your tests are still positive! Please do get the HCG number from them when they call and let us know what it is :) I sure hope everything is perfectly normal. Sounds like it is, though...but I understand your desire to get all green lights.

Fingers crossed for you! :dust:


----------



## bubblebelly

Hi All..

I am cycle day 14 today - which is my usual O day.. however
I havnt had any positive OPKs at all and Im "meant" to be ovulating today.
I have had bits of EWCM on Friday and this morning..
and getting frustrated at these negatives... last month I took them in the morning and realised that LH is strongest with FMU and could be a false positive..
so this month Ive been taking them between around 11 am to about 5 pm .. 

We managed to BD Saturday night, so I could JUST be in if I am ovulating today..
not sure if DH will be too tired to BD again tonight.. 

fingers crossed and the TWW begins.. 
x


----------



## Berri

Going out of my mind with all this waiting....

Dr said test results should be there by 4. I rang at 4:10 (you know, so as not to seem anxious :wacko: ) and nothing. So just phoned again at 5 and STILL nothing. Aahhhhh my heart is racing and I feel sick.... with each phone call I've had to psych myself up to do it and expect the worst and then to come away with no new info.... 

The lovely receptionist is going to call pathology and see if she can get someone to call me back tonight. I'm a nervous wreck plus we have my mum, dad, sis and her bf over for dinner tonight so not sure how I'm going to handle that....

So, to distract myself here... Bubblebelly I had barely any EWCM this month (plenty of watery stuff though). I did get a + OPK with FMU (and never really considered false positive because the test line was really really dark). Swimmers from Saturday could easily last until today although a little more action tonight couldn't hurt :winkwink:


----------



## Berri

HCG was 229 today. Dr said its high enough for early pregnancy. Will repeat in 48hrs and go from there.


----------



## Wishing1010

Berri said:


> HCG was 229 today. Dr said its high enough for early pregnancy. Will repeat in 48hrs and go from there.

Sounds promising!!!!!!!!!!!!!! FX!!!!!!!!!


----------



## zestygirl

Berri said:


> HCG was 229 today. Dr said its high enough for early pregnancy. Will repeat in 48hrs and go from there.

Sounds very good berri! This is excellent news :) have they schedule you for a scan yet?


----------



## Andi86

Berri said:


> HCG was 229 today. Dr said its high enough for early pregnancy. Will repeat in 48hrs and go from there.

Yay thats exciting, congrats!


----------



## RC86

Berri said:


> HCG was 229 today. Dr said its high enough for early pregnancy. Will repeat in 48hrs and go from there.

Congratulations is in order I think :)


----------



## Berri

zestygirl said:


> Berri said:
> 
> 
> HCG was 229 today. Dr said its high enough for early pregnancy. Will repeat in 48hrs and go from there.
> 
> Sounds very good berri! This is excellent news :) have they schedule you for a scan yet?Click to expand...

It's hard having a longer cycle to figure out how far along I am so I figure if I ovulated on 14 June then going by LMP a 'normal' woman, I'm probably only 4+4 today which means my number yesterday looks hopeful. We'll test again tomorrow and if numbers go up then I'll probably be sent for a scan to figure out what's happening, if they go down then we know why I'm bleeding :( Having said that barely spotting today so that is giving me hope too. Crossing my fingers and toes and legs and all that!

Looking forward to seeing who will get the next BFPs.... :dust: and :hugs: to you all!


----------



## bubblebelly

berri, it all sounds daunting but also hopeful at the same time! will be doing some prayers for you that this is your sticky bean!!
I've heard that eating some brazil nuts during and after implantation helps stick the bean.. maybe have a handful when you get the chance! 

As for me.. well hubby was too tired to BD again last night *urghhhh*
so sunday and monday have gone amiss for me.... BUT!
I think im starting to get my surge FINALLY!... which means Im ovulating a little later this month.. 
on a side note - by how many days does your ovulation differ month to month girls??
I am a regular 27-28 day cycle.. and use to think I O'd on CD14..

going to have to rape DH tonight... no other way LOL...

xx


----------



## mommyxofxone

hi ladies i'm on cycle day 14 my i join you?


----------



## Wishing1010

I guess I can be taken off the testing list...Went to the DR yesterday due to pain I have been having for months now (suddenly got wayyyy worse!) and I had a large cyst burst. So, my cycle produced a cyst instead of an egg, not productive for TTC this month. :( Ready to feel better and move on!


----------



## Andi86

Wishing1010 said:


> I guess I can be taken off the testing list...Went to the DR yesterday due to pain I have been having for months now (suddenly got wayyyy worse!) and I had a large cyst burst. So, my cycle produced a cyst instead of an egg, not productive for TTC this month. :( Ready to feel better and move on!

Oh no sounds painful. Hope u have a speedy recovery!


----------



## zestygirl

Welcome mommyxofxone! Thanks for joining us :) are you testing June 15?

Bubble belly: I feel your pain. BD with my DH last night was like a hostage negotiation....lol.... Well, maybe not that bad, but he did not make it easy on me!! Starting to wonder if DHs do that on purpose because they like the attention....also, I am having issues (again) identifying ovulation which was so easy for the year we were ntnp. My cm dried up yesterday and my bbs were already hurting (both signs that I have o'd) but I got a really dark positive opk this morning again, and my temperature hasn't gone up. 

I may have to ask DH for one more go....I'm sure he will be thrilled because I told him last night we were done.....


----------



## Wishing1010

Andi86 said:


> Wishing1010 said:
> 
> 
> I guess I can be taken off the testing list...Went to the DR yesterday due to pain I have been having for months now (suddenly got wayyyy worse!) and I had a large cyst burst. So, my cycle produced a cyst instead of an egg, not productive for TTC this month. :( Ready to feel better and move on!
> 
> Oh no sounds painful. Hope u have a speedy recovery!Click to expand...

Thank you! Just taking it easy, hope my cycle comes back soon so we can get back on the TTC path! Going to try BD'ing a bit more, even though I haven't had AF, just in case!


----------



## mommyxofxone

zestygirl said:


> Welcome mommyxofxone! Thanks for joining us :) are you testing June 15?

hi! not sure when i'm testing yet! once i know when i O then i can set a test date. My o changes month to month. i'm cd 15 right now so i will most likely be o'ing on cd 20-21 (the 8th or 9th hopefully) putting me at like the 22nd for af being due. so it all depends. i will let you know when i know!!!


----------



## zestygirl

Wishing1010 said:


> Andi86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wishing1010 said:
> 
> 
> I guess I can be taken off the testing list...Went to the DR yesterday due to pain I have been having for months now (suddenly got wayyyy worse!) and I had a large cyst burst. So, my cycle produced a cyst instead of an egg, not productive for TTC this month. :( Ready to feel better and move on!
> 
> Oh no sounds painful. Hope u have a speedy recovery!Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you! Just taking it easy, hope my cycle comes back soon so we can get back on the TTC path! Going to try BD'ing a bit more, even though I haven't had AF, just in case!Click to expand...

Hey, Wishing. Hope you are feeling better. Good that your cyst burst! Painful, but certainly, better than having it continue to grow. Hopefully, this turn of events will put you back on track quickly :)


----------



## Wishing1010

zestygirl said:


> Wishing1010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andi86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wishing1010 said:
> 
> 
> I guess I can be taken off the testing list...Went to the DR yesterday due to pain I have been having for months now (suddenly got wayyyy worse!) and I had a large cyst burst. So, my cycle produced a cyst instead of an egg, not productive for TTC this month. :( Ready to feel better and move on!
> 
> Oh no sounds painful. Hope u have a speedy recovery!Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you! Just taking it easy, hope my cycle comes back soon so we can get back on the TTC path! Going to try BD'ing a bit more, even though I haven't had AF, just in case!Click to expand...
> 
> Hey, Wishing. Hope you are feeling better. Good that your cyst burst! Painful, but certainly, better than having it continue to grow. Hopefully, this turn of events will put you back on track quickly :)Click to expand...

 Thank you, ma'am!!!! I am actually a lot more peaceful now that I know why I have been hurting and that it was also affecting my cycles. Who knows how long I had it! Excited to start trying again! :thumbup:


----------



## bubblebelly

zestygirl said:


> Welcome mommyxofxone! Thanks for joining us :) are you testing June 15?
> 
> Bubble belly: I feel your pain. BD with my DH last night was like a hostage negotiation....lol.... Well, maybe not that bad, but he did not make it easy on me!! Starting to wonder if DHs do that on purpose because they like the attention....also, I am having issues (again) identifying ovulation which was so easy for the year we were ntnp. My cm dried up yesterday and my bbs were already hurting (both signs that I have o'd) but I got a really dark positive opk this morning again, and my temperature hasn't gone up.
> 
> I may have to ask DH for one more go....I'm sure he will be thrilled because I told him last night we were done.....


we ended up Bd'ing Tuesday night.. the day I thought I was getting positive OPKs... which was CD15 for me. so I am thinking I ovulating then, or the day after (Wednesday).. so I might have a bit of a better chance this month!

Im still getting dark-ish lines on OPKs.. so not really 100% about Ovulation..
although my CM has pretty much dried up too..

waiting .. waiting ... waiting now..!!
x


----------



## RC86

Put out the banners and balloons lol AF finally showed up yesterday 18 days late!

I can now start tracking them again n hopefully they jump back into my old pattern soon, do you think it's worth doing opk this cycle?


----------



## zestygirl

RC86 said:


> Put out the banners and balloons lol AF finally showed up yesterday 18 days late!
> 
> I can now start tracking them again n hopefully they jump back into my old pattern soon, do you think it's worth doing opk this cycle?

Absolutely you should! You could also temp. A bbt chart can actually be helpful in spotting a chart that's potentially anovulatory (ie - if another cyst forms) This could give you the chance to approach your doctor if you have another cycle like this. 

You can still bleed on schedule even if you've developed a cyst, due to hormones, so watching for AF won't guarantee you have ovulated.

There's no reason you should not have a normal cycle, though, if your cyst is gone now....

Good Luck !!! :dust:


----------



## zestygirl

bubblebelly said:


> we ended up Bd'ing Tuesday night.. the day I thought I was getting positive OPKs... which was CD15 for me. so I am thinking I ovulating then, or the day after (Wednesday).. so I might have a bit of a better chance this month!
> 
> Im still getting dark-ish lines on OPKs.. so not really 100% about Ovulation..
> although my CM has pretty much dried up too..
> 
> waiting .. waiting ... waiting now..!!
> x

I'm with you. I ovulated yesterday or Tuesday but I am also getting dark lines on my OPK - though it was FINALLY faded to "almost positive" by this morning. Sheesh. 4 days of postive opks sucks. Also - My CM dried up when I supposedly ovulated so I was REALLY confused because usually that doesn't happen. 

We DTD just to be safe, and I'm hoping I ovulated Tuesday because the timing would be better. Just crossing my fingers that my temp goes nice and high tomorrow.


----------



## Callie-xoxox

I hate waiting I am just always assuming I will get my af, it would be a nice surprise to not get it!


----------



## zestygirl

I am only 3-4 days dpi :( long haul... !


----------



## Andi86

congrats to the ladies with BFPs! 

AF should of showed yesterday or today but hasn't yet. POAS this morning with FMU but it was BFN, I'm pretty sure I'm out this month. Just hoping my cycles aren't still messed up from my CP last cycle. Wish I was more accurate with my charting cause I would know more of what is going on, but I gave up temping this cycle cause my chart was a mess, not fixable, and doesn`t even say I ovulated now. I think I might use OPKs next cycle along with temping. Good luck to all the others still testing this month!


----------



## Callie-xoxox

I don't have any symptoms at all! Normally my boobs are like broken haha and they are fine no cramps, not always starving. Nothing! Maybe AF is going to be late? So much going on in life stress is getting to me I think.


----------



## Andi86

Ok so Af is 3-4 days late. No signs of AF. I took a test a few days ago and it was BFN. I just checked my cm and its like egg whites...i shouldnt be ovulating tho? Also i cant reach my cervix its really high. I dunno whats going on. I have no symptoms of being pregnant and I got that BFN. Maybe my cycle is still messed up from my CP last cycle?


----------



## RC86

Andi86 said:


> Ok so Af is 3-4 days late. No signs of AF. I took a test a few days ago and it was BFN. I just checked my cm and its like egg whites...i shouldnt be ovulating tho? Also i cant reach my cervix its really high. I dunno whats going on. I have no symptoms of being pregnant and I got that BFN. Maybe my cycle is still messed up from my CP last cycle?

I hope your BFP shows up for you soon...or your AF...I just went though this too and it ended being 18 days late. Hopefully it's not like that next month coz I know how irritating it gets!
Fingers crossed for you!!


----------



## Berri

Still checking in girls.... A little afraid to leave here actually :blush: as I'm not convinced about my BFP, numbers were 229, 402 and 693 (with the first around 4+3) so dr says if bleeding is m/c numbers should have started to go down. Have scan this arvo... NERVOUS WRECK!!

Anyway, Callie, I didn't really have any symptoms either (other than feeling a tad uncoordinated) and I still don't (occasional nausea but I think that is more nerves).

Andi, to err on the safe side perhaps you should bd (won't hurt)? I loathe irregular cycles!!!

RC, hope you're having a better month

Zestygirl... good luck in the TWW

:dust: to everyone :hugs:


----------



## mommyxofxone

ugh i'm made of irregular cycles so totally know how you feel


----------



## zestygirl

Andi86 said:


> Ok so Af is 3-4 days late. No signs of AF. I took a test a few days ago and it was BFN. I just checked my cm and its like egg whites...i shouldnt be ovulating tho? Also i cant reach my cervix its really high. I dunno whats going on. I have no symptoms of being pregnant and I got that BFN. Maybe my cycle is still messed up from my CP last cycle?

It sure wouldn't be odd for a messed up cycle after cp. you look like you pos od on cd15... If that's true, perhaps a short luteal phase (messed up hormones from cp maybe) is actually what is showing on your chart. Also, what you are describing (high cervix, ewcm) are strong indicators of either another surge, or, impending AF. You could do an opk...

I'm sure it must be very frustrating, but, good for you for taking on the challenge of temping. Adding opks next cycle should be very helpful-unless you are already preggers, that is-which hopefully you are! :)


----------



## zestygirl

Berri said:


> Still checking in girls.... A little afraid to leave here actually :blush: as I'm not convinced about my BFP, numbers were 229, 402 and 693 (with the first around 4+3) so dr says if bleeding is m/c numbers should have started to go down. Have scan this arvo... NERVOUS WRECK!!
> 
> Anyway, Callie, I didn't really have any symptoms either (other than feeling a tad uncoordinated) and I still don't (occasional nausea but I think that is more nerves).
> 
> Andi, to err on the safe side perhaps you should bd (won't hurt)? I loathe irregular cycles!!!
> 
> RC, hope you're having a better month
> 
> Zestygirl... good luck in the TWW
> 
> :dust: to everyone :hugs:

Berri! I know exactly what you're going through and if is NOT fun. I will tell you that about five weeks preg with my ectopic, my hcg was 18 and then 60. Your numbers look average for five-six weeks to me... I have even read stuff about women who "just don't produce much hcg" who go through normal pregnancies. Certainly, you have a lot to be positive about! Are you still bleeding? Sounds like the docs are gonna keep testing you til you hit 1500. At that stage, a pregnancy should be detectable by US. So within a week, you'll likely have an answer anyway.... Hang out and keep us posted! Lots of :dust:


----------



## Andi86

zestygirl said:


> Andi86 said:
> 
> 
> Ok so Af is 3-4 days late. No signs of AF. I took a test a few days ago and it was BFN. I just checked my cm and its like egg whites...i shouldnt be ovulating tho? Also i cant reach my cervix its really high. I dunno whats going on. I have no symptoms of being pregnant and I got that BFN. Maybe my cycle is still messed up from my CP last cycle?
> 
> It sure wouldn't be odd for a messed up cycle after cp. you look like you pos od on cd15... If that's true, perhaps a short luteal phase (messed up hormones from cp maybe) is actually what is showing on your chart. Also, what you are describing (high cervix, ewcm) are strong indicators of either another surge, or, impending AF. You could do an opk...
> 
> I'm sure it must be very frustrating, but, good for you for taking on the challenge of temping. Adding opks next cycle should be very helpful-unless you are already preggers, that is-which hopefully you are! :)Click to expand...


Still no AF. Took another test this morning still BFN. My cervix is lower the next time I checked I dunno why I couldnt feel it the last time. Also had more egg white CM and I could stretch it far. We BD last night so if I am for some reason ovulating right now then we have a chance. Lol this cycle is messed up no clue if Af is supposed to show up or if i should be BDinga bunch lol


----------



## zestygirl

Andi86 said:


> Still no AF. Took another test this morning still BFN. My cervix is lower the next time I checked I dunno why I couldnt feel it the last time. Also had more egg white CM and I could stretch it far. We BD last night so if I am for some reason ovulating right now then we have a chance. Lol this cycle is messed up no clue if Af is supposed to show up or if i should be BDinga bunch lol

Sounds like a very smart idea...to BD just in case it's another surge. If it's AF, it sounds like you'll be coming on soon. :)


----------



## zestygirl

I am 7 DPO now. 
This is the part where I start to get impatient. The supplements I took Pre-O seemed to dry up my CM around Ovulation, so, I don't know what I'm going to do about that next month if I am not PG this time. We used lots of Pre-seed, but still, I'm not real confident. 

Also- my Pre-O temp was quite a bit higher, and I'm thinking that was the supps too.

After O - I reduced to just taking my pre-natals and baby aspirin.

As for 'signs' - well, I did have a temp spike this morning which is a nice feeling since I've been temping on the lower side since Ovulation. I also had some fertile looking CM and high/soft CX yesterday, and I was thinking it was my typical secondary estrogen surge....but doesn't seem to be with my temp going UP as it would in that scenario....so I am crossing my fingers and toes that it is a good sign for me.

I have to say I haven't had too many signs yet. But the other thing I noticed yesterday was a sporadic thobby kind of small pain on my lower left abdomen...could have been uterine pain, (sure felt like it), but I suppose it could've been something else too.

Less than a week to wait, now - so time to try to resist the urge to waste all my HPTs!!!


----------



## bubblebelly

zestygirl said:


> I am 7 DPO now.
> This is the part where I start to get impatient. The supplements I took Pre-O seemed to dry up my CM around Ovulation, so, I don't know what I'm going to do about that next month if I am not PG this time. We used lots of Pre-seed, but still, I'm not real confident.
> 
> Also- my Pre-O temp was quite a bit higher, and I'm thinking that was the supps too.
> 
> After O - I reduced to just taking my pre-natals and baby aspirin.
> 
> As for 'signs' - well, I did have a temp spike this morning which is a nice feeling since I've been temping on the lower side since Ovulation. I also had some fertile looking CM and high/soft CX yesterday, and I was thinking it was my typical secondary estrogen surge....but doesn't seem to be with my temp going UP as it would in that scenario....so I am crossing my fingers and toes that it is a good sign for me.
> 
> I have to say I haven't had too many signs yet. But the other thing I noticed yesterday was a sporadic thobby kind of small pain on my lower left abdomen...could have been uterine pain, (sure felt like it), but I suppose it could've been something else too.
> 
> Less than a week to wait, now - so time to try to resist the urge to waste all my HPTs!!!


omg I could be writing the same post!!
I took evening primrose oil for the first time last cycle after reading on BnB that it could increase fertile CM.
however it didnt really increase it.. rather it decreased it for me.. 
and normally I get good amounts of it 2-3 days prior to O..
I am 7 or 8 dpo today too and had cramping ALL DAY yesterday very similar to that of mild AF aches in my lower belly.. it sort of annoyed me because I kept feeling as though I was about to get my period.. but obviously its way too early for that ! only cycle day 23 !! I know for sure it wasnt anything to do with a bowel movement (sorry TMI) because I'd been to the loo twice already yesterday lol...

have you started testing yet? I havent.. but am SO tempted to... !

this TWW is going forever... ZZZzzzzZZ


----------



## zestygirl

I did a test today. Was bfn but I just needed to get it out of my system...was freaked out because when I looked at it, a perfect bar of dye was hovering right over the test line... I was shocked! It totally looked positive for almost a minute! But then the dye flushed through the strip and turned out to be bfn. Heart attack...!


----------



## mommyxofxone

ff is saying i o'd and so is ovufriend so i'm guessing i did. now im in the dpo- who knows which day as each chart says a different date.... but one says my timing was good and another bad, so, i really don't know. temp dropped to coverline today, just waiting.


----------



## zestygirl

Chart mommyofone?


----------



## Berri

Scan yesterday was as good as can be expected. Sac measuring 5+2 and he "is pretty sure" he can see the yolk; cervix closed and no reason for bleeding. Dr called to follow-up today, said basically the same thing. It's there, it's too early to tell. Apparently hospital (where I had scan) recommended more series bloodwork and scan in 2 weeks. I asked dr if she thought more bloodwork was necessary, she agreed I don't have to do it unless bleeding starts up again (apparently the infrequent/minimal spotting I have ATM is ok) so 2 more weeks on the edge it is!!

Fingers crossed for all you girls. Thanks for still reading my posts :) I'll be checking in to see who's next (a big BFP boom would be great :D )

FYI the only thing I did different this month was take Milk Thistle 3 x a day (I have dodgy liver function tests atm too) til O and was religious about my prenatals and Vit D all month.


----------



## Lola_0106

Hi everyone, just checking in to catch up on bfps! 

Congratulations to those who've had one!

Berri, I had spotting from around 4 weeks to 8 weeks, had a scan at 7 + 2 and everything was fine, baby was measuring fine and could see the heart beat! Spotting stopped around 8 weeks and all been fine since!


----------



## mommyxofxone

zestygirl said:


> Chart mommyofone?

if you click my ttc #2 ticker love it'll take you right to it :) 



Berri said:


> Scan yesterday was as good as can be expected. Sac measuring 5+2 and he "is pretty sure" he can see the yolk; cervix closed and no reason for bleeding. Dr called to follow-up today, said basically the same thing. It's there, it's too early to tell. Apparently hospital (where I had scan) recommended more series bloodwork and scan in 2 weeks. I asked dr if she thought more bloodwork was necessary, she agreed I don't have to do it unless bleeding starts up again (apparently the infrequent/minimal spotting I have ATM is ok) so 2 more weeks on the edge it is!!
> 
> Fingers crossed for all you girls. Thanks for still reading my posts :) I'll be checking in to see who's next (a big BFP boom would be great :D )
> 
> FYI the only thing I did different this month was take Milk Thistle 3 x a day (I have dodgy liver function tests atm too) til O and was religious about my prenatals and Vit D all month.

so glad everything is ok !!!! you're going to be fine :)




AFM- temp shot up really high today, but i had a shitty night sleep. i mean awful. just rolling and tossing and turning, up i swear the whole night but i know i slept, just don't feel like i did. hate those nights. I get that general insomnia this time of year though. :(

also did my ferning scope today and i SWEAR i saw some transitional ferning, so i did it again as it was a bit far off the side. Couldn't see anything the next time.


----------



## zestygirl

mommyxofxone said:


> if you click my ttc #2 ticker love it'll take you right to it :)

I'm not expert, but I'd say CD 15 or 16....I often find it's near impossible to determine which actual day I O'd...sometimes my Luteal phase helps narrow it down within a day though because I dont' *think* I have any longer than a 15 day LP. 

I have to be careful too....if I started proclaiming "ovulation" too early, DH gets really annoyed if it drags into 3,4,5 days that I don't see my temp rise....totally wrecks the mood! lol!


----------



## mommyxofxone

zestygirl said:


> mommyxofxone said:
> 
> 
> if you click my ttc #2 ticker love it'll take you right to it :)
> 
> I'm not expert, but I'd say CD 15 or 16....I often find it's near impossible to determine which actual day I O'd...sometimes my Luteal phase helps narrow it down within a day though because I dont' *think* I have any longer than a 15 day LP.
> 
> I have to be careful too....if I started proclaiming "ovulation" too early, DH gets really annoyed if it drags into 3,4,5 days that I don't see my temp rise....totally wrecks the mood! lol!Click to expand...

i just don't usually until 18- 21. although it does change by the month. so i'm really not sure! i guess it's possible, but then ovufriend says 18, but i agree, it really does look like i already did. so i'm assuming i'm out. 

we were waiting for that positive ferning to really bd and well, that didn't work did it! lol! maybe i'll just dtd every day from 16-22 next cycle. i don't see him objecting to that.


----------



## bubblebelly

at 8 or 9 dpo now.. still havent tested... 
not feeling too confident though... feeling a little depressed!
just found out a girlfriend of mine is 7 weeks and yep you guessed it! it was an "accident" and she's about 3 years younger than me! 

Im too afraid to test too early.. dont want to see a BFN right now...

no new symptoms.. just mild cramps.. AF due in about 4-5 days...
this end of the TWW is just not nice..
sorry about the vent, never mind me !
xx


----------



## Andi86

bubblebelly said:


> at 8 or 9 dpo now.. still havent tested...
> not feeling too confident though... feeling a little depressed!
> just found out a girlfriend of mine is 7 weeks and yep you guessed it! it was an "accident" and she's about 3 years younger than me!
> 
> Im too afraid to test too early.. dont want to see a BFN right now...
> 
> no new symptoms.. just mild cramps.. AF due in about 4-5 days...
> this end of the TWW is just not nice..
> sorry about the vent, never mind me !
> xx

I feel your pain. Its hard being happy for your friends when u are so jealous of their pregnancy. There is the girl on my facebook she has a boy and a girl and now she is having her third child. The part that makes me mad is she has had these kids taken away before because her boyfriend was selling drugs out of their home and he went to jail. He is now out and they have the two kids back with another on the way. I would be an awesome mom, would never put my kids in a situation like that... but I cant even seem to get one kid.


----------



## zestygirl

bubblebelly said:


> at 8 or 9 dpo now.. still havent tested...
> not feeling too confident though... feeling a little depressed!
> just found out a girlfriend of mine is 7 weeks and yep you guessed it! it was an "accident" and she's about 3 years younger than me!
> 
> Im too afraid to test too early.. dont want to see a BFN right now...
> 
> no new symptoms.. just mild cramps.. AF due in about 4-5 days...
> this end of the TWW is just not nice..
> sorry about the vent, never mind me !
> xx

Walk YOUR path is all I can say. There are going to continue to be babies all around us. I find it hard to be around them sometimes, but, there is only one baby you really need to be concerned with - and that is your own. It's so difficult of course, but this is all we can do. You will, with almost virtual certainty, end up pregnant. There is only a tiny chance that it will NEVER happen. Our time will come. :)

I am also 9DPO and I have been testing since 7DPO! lol....they have not a hint of a line, but, but my anxiety about it to rest. My chart is looking good, so, it's just a few more days for me & you bubble belly :) we'll know soon.


----------



## Andi86

I have no idea when i should be testing since i have no idea when AF is supposed to show since i should of got it a week ago....FF says i should be getting it on the 14th....grr i want my cycles back to normal. I dont want to waste money on tests anymore.


----------



## mommyxofxone

bubblebelly said:


> at 8 or 9 dpo now.. still havent tested...
> not feeling too confident though... feeling a little depressed!
> just found out a girlfriend of mine is 7 weeks and yep you guessed it! it was an "accident" and she's about 3 years younger than me!
> 
> Im too afraid to test too early.. dont want to see a BFN right now...
> 
> no new symptoms.. just mild cramps.. AF due in about 4-5 days...
> this end of the TWW is just not nice..
> sorry about the vent, never mind me !
> xx

i'm so sorry hun i hate that. it's terrible :(



Andi86 said:


> I have no idea when i should be testing since i have no idea when AF is supposed to show since i should of got it a week ago....FF says i should be getting it on the 14th....grr i want my cycles back to normal. I dont want to waste money on tests anymore.

Ugh i hear you on being back to normal. what is normal anyway, because i'm sure i've NEVER been!



zestygirl said:


> Walk YOUR path is all I can say. There are going to continue to be babies all around us. I find it hard to be around them sometimes, but, there is only one baby you really need to be concerned with - and that is your own. It's so difficult of course, but this is all we can do. You will, with almost virtual certainty, end up pregnant. There is only a tiny chance that it will NEVER happen. Our time will come. :)
> 
> I am also 9DPO and I have been testing since 7DPO! lol....they have not a hint of a line, but, but my anxiety about it to rest. My chart is looking good, so, it's just a few more days for me & you bubble belly :) we'll know soon.

That's a good way to look at it hun!!!

AFM- i'm having SERIOUS cramping today! it's really awful. i am incredibly hungry, peeing constantly, the last two nights i actually had to pee in the middle of the night which is not normal for me at all, and i went and cleaned the whole first floor crazy. 

either i'm just about to O with the pains i'm having, cause it feels like AF is about to show, or i'm getting good signs for pg, because af can't possibly be here til the 16th at the soonest as that would just be 28 days, and i usually go 30+


in case i am o'ing, think we should dtd this evening as i'm going out of town tomorrow and won't be back for two days


----------



## bubblebelly

what I love about being on BnB is getting all the lovely support from all of you!
woke up to such lovely messages! Thanks Andi, Zestygirl and mommyofone!!
im usually quite self-contained when it comes to these things.. and im a big believer of "it will happen at the right time" and know that there is a reason to everything happening when it does.. 
but it was just the icing on the cake for me when I spoke to my friend yesterday as she is the 3rd girl that I know that I've found out is pregnant in the span of 2 weeks! recently another GF of mine told me she was 4 months along and only decided to tell me now since prior to this her and her husband were thinking of separating..! 
at first you think oh wow how nice! but then you get reminded of the many cycles that have gone by.. and I think that's what just got me down..

glad to hear your chart is looking good so far Zesty! keep us updated!

Andi - I know you'd be an awesome mum! and I guess what we can do, is learn from other people's ways of parenting and/or experiences.. it's just a good reminder to ourselves how to be the utmost honest and giving to our own children when we know that so many children dont have a choice which household style they grow up in..

as for testing... maybe just test once every 2-3 days? rather than everyday? that way you can atleast test if you think you may be pregnant but have a few days in between to see if AF shows up... ??


mommyofone - I had cramps too a few days ago, but alot of people tell me it could be progesterone related.. I reckon try and BD just in case ;)


----------



## bubblebelly

update for me..

last night after work getting changed at home, I noticed.. err one of my "girls" were bigger than the other.. pretty noticably too! I waited till DH got home from the gym to show him LOL.. and he noticed it straight away too! 
quite strange and have not really seen them do that before.. but this morning they seem a little bit more symmetrical, although NOT completely... not sure how and why it's like that!!! i feel a bit like an alien!..

it prompted me to take a test this morning.. i am around 9-10 dpo...

and.......

BFN...

=(


----------



## zestygirl

Got my bfp. Freaking out and disbelief... Don't really believe it. Details and pics to follow !! Out to buy a FRER! Sooooo nervous. Got 2 positives. Told dh.... 9dpo.


----------



## Andi86

bubblebelly said:


> update for me..
> 
> last night after work getting changed at home, I noticed.. err one of my "girls" were bigger than the other.. pretty noticably too! I waited till DH got home from the gym to show him LOL.. and he noticed it straight away too!
> quite strange and have not really seen them do that before.. but this morning they seem a little bit more symmetrical, although NOT completely... not sure how and why it's like that!!! i feel a bit like an alien!..
> 
> it prompted me to take a test this morning.. i am around 9-10 dpo...
> 
> and.......
> 
> BFN...
> 
> =(

still could be early! I wouldn't worry about that BFN to much.


----------



## Andi86

zestygirl said:


> Got my bfp. Freaking out and disbelief... Don't really believe it. Details and pics to follow !! Out to buy a FRER! Sooooo nervous. Got 2 positives. Told dh.... 9dpo.

YAY! Congrats on your BFPs! can`t wait to see the pics. FX for you that its a sticky bean!


----------



## mommyxofxone

bubblebelly said:


> update for me..
> 
> last night after work getting changed at home, I noticed.. err one of my "girls" were bigger than the other.. pretty noticably too! I waited till DH got home from the gym to show him LOL.. and he noticed it straight away too!
> quite strange and have not really seen them do that before.. but this morning they seem a little bit more symmetrical, although NOT completely... not sure how and why it's like that!!! i feel a bit like an alien!..
> 
> it prompted me to take a test this morning.. i am around 9-10 dpo...
> 
> and.......
> 
> BFN...
> 
> =(

still could be early love, and lol on the girls being out of whack with size lol!!! i've never heard of that before! alien!!



zestygirl said:


> Got my bfp. Freaking out and disbelief... Don't really believe it. Details and pics to follow !! Out to buy a FRER! Sooooo nervous. Got 2 positives. Told dh.... 9dpo.

and congrats hun!!! can't wait to see photos!!!


----------



## bubblebelly

zestygirl said:


> Got my bfp. Freaking out and disbelief... Don't really believe it. Details and pics to follow !! Out to buy a FRER! Sooooo nervous. Got 2 positives. Told dh.... 9dpo.

OMG ZESTYGIRL!! THAT IS JUST AMAZING NEWS!
honestly I am so happy for you! 
UPLOAD THOSE PICS!!!!!!
:dance::happydance:


----------



## mommyxofxone

oh yeah girls i'll be away until sunday so i'll catch up when i get back, hope to see more bfps!


----------



## zestygirl

https://i.imgur.com/PPR7Q1Q.jpg

Ok ladies. Hopefully you can see all these. Far left is FRER urine (tonight) center 3 are all 25 miu sensitivity dollar tests. The neg one was done this morning, the other two this evening. They were done with blood instead of urine. The last one on the far right is a 50miu sensitivity Internet test strip I did as a control. It too was done with blood. You can just see the test line is far lighter on the last (50miu) test, and of course nothing at all on the frer urine test or the first blood hpt i did. What do you think? Too early/DIY to get my hopes up-or bfp????


----------



## zestygirl

Here is an original blood hpt before rinsing with water: 
https://i.imgur.com/ZMbnWCc.jpg

This is my first month using blood instead so I'm nervous about a false positive. Nonetheless, I repeated several times and the results are encouraging. I wish so much I had a positive urine hpt...would feel so much more convinced....

If anyone is interested in instructions, let me know. It's supposed to give you am answer sooner due to strong, uniform hcg concentration, and is a trick nurses have been known to use. I rinse them so that there is no doubt that what is left behind is dye. I could still see the positive result on this one before rinsing (hard to see in photo) but felt rinsing would remove all doubt.....


----------



## Berri

OMG. Congrats Zestygirl!!!!! Soooo happy for you :D


----------



## mommyxofxone

oh i can see them for sure!!! awesome!!! and blood???? what kind of *gulp* blood?!


----------



## zestygirl

There were some instructions here. I have removed them for the time being.


----------



## RC86

Fingers Xd for you zesty!


----------



## zestygirl

:sadangel:I have to withdraw my BFP proclamation :cry:

I have been scouring the net and forums to try and get good information on the reliability of the blood/water test. I wasn't too concerned when they were neg...but now that they are positive I had a new level of interest in the accuracy of the result.

For starters, here is my source for why I started testing this way:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kMUG_8P2h3c

Also, I read this article - posted on a medical education website (about a trick-of-the-trade)

https://academiclifeinem.com/trick-of...without-urine/

So, I was quite excited to get positives, especially after seeing negatives.

However, I came across a forum where I encountered several 'experts' lab techs, a medical scientist, an anaesthesoog...Gosh I can't spell it - anyway - they pretty much said forget it. It is NOT a conclusive way of testing.

A preferable way would be to have the blood separted professionally in a lab.

So - are they right? Well...I'm inclined to take their advice to heart.

So for now I am withdrawing my BFP. :sadangel:

If however, I come up PG, I will be pretty darn interested to do some experimenting....


----------



## Andi86

I have heard of doing blood test on hpt in another thread on BnB....there was mixed reviews and some said it doesnt work and can give false positives. Dont know how true this is and I really dont know much about blood testing on hpt so I dunno. The good thing is your chart still says your temp is high! FX for you!


----------



## zestygirl

Yes, I have my hope still :) but I really am trying to be realistic. Even if I make some mistakes along the way. I suppose there was no harm sharing with DH-why should the boys be exempt from the drama of ttc? It's part if the fun sometimes.


----------



## Callie-xoxox

I'm late only 1 day. I am going to wait a week to tests since my cycles have been a bit crazy.


----------



## wishuwerehere

Oh lots of suspense this month! Got fx'd for everyone x


----------



## zestygirl

Temp took a huge nosedive today.... :(


----------



## mommyxofxone

Zesty why not just test the old fashioned way, with urine? and see your temp is going back up! that's a good sign :)


----------



## bubblebelly

hey girls.. 
zesty - any new updates? I agree with mommyofone - please do some urine tests and let us know how they go..

I am BFN all around and getting increasingly fed up.. 
not sure why I am so agitated.. maybe AF is on her way... grrrr...im due for AF today or tomorrow at the latest.. and getting slightly crampy already...
I really thought I had it this cycle, felt sooo confident that this was it!! 

but instead I get a swollen boob!..
I really have to go and get it checked out.. trying to figure out when to take time off to get an ultrasound done but to get an ultrasound, I need to go to a doctor first and get a referall! so annoyed.... and feeling miserable..!
xx


----------



## Andi86

Zesty-any updates?

Bubble- mood changes can be a pregnancy symptom too so dont give up yet...Fx for you! And i hope your boob situation is nothing serious...


As for me, im on CD39 tomorrow....im getting really frusturated and very impatient. I just want my cycles back to normal! Im gonna wait to test until CD44 cause thats how long my last cycle was. Also if i did ovulate on the 8th like I thought might be happening that would be 12dpo. So waiting until the end of the week now to test again unless AF finally shows up.


----------



## bubblebelly

AAAAARGH!!!!

AF's here 
=(
right on time too. stupid cow!

feeling so down after this cycle! 
just one of those moments where I feel like throwing in the towel.......

hope the rest of you have better luck than me... hang in there everyone

Andi - have you thought of taking soy isoflavones? I've heard they help you to ovulate sooner, and could also perhaps regulate your cycle to a shorter length... 

I had a suspected chemical pregnancy back in March... and for two cycles after it I had a very weird short period where I only bled for one day, two days at the most..
and then by the third cycle after it, AF went back to being 6-7 days normal bleed..
I passed alot of jelly-like pink translucent CM streaked with blood during my CP.. and AF arrived around 3-4 days late.. not any more than that..
I still tried to TTC during the post CP cycles but I think my body just had not resetted properly if that makes sense... although alot of people say you are more fertile!
I hope your cycles go back to normal really soon.. I cant imagine having to wait over 35-40 days each time..!! this could just be your body's way of regulating itself...


----------



## mommyxofxone

sorry the :witch: got you bubbles :(

:hugs::hugs:

and Andi- good lord, i'm sorry. every once in a while i get like a 70 day cycle so i hear you. FF says i'm in the dpo, hoping it's right, hoping to get to the end of this cycle if i'm not pg this month. 

zesty, anything new today??



AFM- cramps still, very gassy (sorry tmi) i'm not usually like this but i am for the last few days oh my goodness! terrible.

lots of cleaning/sorting getting back on track now that we are home from vacay.

oh temp went up again. wish i had temped on vacay too so i'd have known what it was. i hate those damn dotted lines on ff.


----------



## zestygirl

Callie-xoxox said:


> I'm late only 1 day. I am going to wait a week to tests since my cycles have been a bit crazy.

How's it going, Callie? Still late, I hope!



mommyxofxone said:


> Zesty why not just test the old fashioned way, with urine? and see your temp is going back up! that's a good sign :)

My temp is spiking. That is good I guess, but, the BFN I got today is really dashing my hope....I looked at your chart :) It is looking promising so far! Hope that temp stays nice and high! :)



bubblebelly said:


> hey girls..
> zesty - any new updates? I agree with mommyofone - please do some urine tests and let us know how they go..

I have also been doing urine every day. Getting nothing but BFNs. :( Sorry the witch got you, bubblebelly. I really wish she would just come and put me out of my misery.



Andi86 said:


> As for me, im on CD39 tomorrow....im getting really frusturated and very impatient. I just want my cycles back to normal! Im gonna wait to test until CD44 cause thats how long my last cycle was. Also if i did ovulate on the 8th like I thought might be happening that would be 12dpo. So waiting until the end of the week now to test again unless AF finally shows up.

Gosh, Andi; This must be very frustrating :( sorry you are having to wait so long for AF. My cycles took almost a year to get back to normal after my ectopic surgery, and I belive that was a long time - It was easy though, because we were not ttc at the time and I would have skipped and very light periods etc. I hope the reason for the delay is that you are BFP!! :)

As for me, I think the blood serum is not a reliable way to test. I have many articles I could include from Moms-to-be (including a phlebotomist) swearing up and down that they are accurate, but, I am proof that they are not. Every blood test I have done since 9dpo has been postive, and every urine test has been negative.

As a measure of control, DH donated a drop of blood and we tested him and me with blood serum thinned with a drop of water. Identical brand.

My test was a blazing positive, and his a negative with an evaporation line.

So - even though everything I have done makes it appear as though I have a BFP - it looks like there is SOMETHING ELSE in my unique blood that is triggering the BFP. I don't think everyone would have my result, since DH got a negative, but obviously, this makes relying on a blood serum very dubious unless it's performed in a lab.

I have not done a homemade blood serum since. I don't believe I am PG after all. 

I guess you never know, though. My DH seems to STILL believe that I am, and I feel terrible letting him down, but, I already know 99% that I am not. I am just waiting for AF so I can give him a final answer.


----------



## RC86

Andi86 said:


> As for me, im on CD39 tomorrow....im getting really frusturated and very impatient. I just want my cycles back to normal! Im gonna wait to test until CD44 cause thats how long my last cycle was. Also if i did ovulate on the 8th like I thought might be happening that would be 12dpo. So waiting until the end of the week now to test again unless AF finally shows up.

I hope your cycles go back to normal soon! I feel your fustation though.

I'm still testing to see when I ov but no positives on the opk yet.

Fingers crossed for you all though :)


----------



## mommyxofxone

zesty i'm sorry still bfns :( but i like that your temp is still going up. hoping you are just too early yet.


----------



## Andi86

Urg! Why do people have to be so ignorant! I was at work today and an old friend who I haven't seen in years came in. We were talking/catching up and then out of no where she says "So when are you and 'DH' having babies? come on you've been married for a couple years now. It's about time you get on that." I just laughed it off, but really I was about to cry. Why do people have to ask that question. Some people are so ignorant to how cruel a question like that can be.:cry:


----------



## Andi86

I dunno what to do guys...need your opinion. Most of you kinda know whats going on with me but ill do a quick update. Im on CD 43 today(normally have 28-30 day). Cycles still messed up since chemical and no sign of AF. I tested this morning and it was BFN. I thought I might of OV'd on the 8th but not for sure. Anyway so if I was pregnant I would be 10dpo I think. Last cycle after my chemical was 44 days so im thinking maybe this one is going to be just as long. Anyway my question is....my sister inlaws and I are going on a girls weekend camping trip. Should I drink? Because im going to want to. I dont want to waste probably the last girls getaway that we will have for a while,since i am TTC. But i also dont want to party all weekend then find out I am pregnant. This whole TTC thing is really getting me down lately...especially since my chem and my cycles being out of whack its been 9 months since we started TTC so a weekend to forget it all is needed. Im hoping Af will show before then, if not i will keep testing.


----------



## zestygirl

Drink Andi. Be happy, and after 9 months, get a referral for a fertility check up. They may find nothing, either way, you deserve to have some investigation done at this point. 

I got AF.

I am fed up but I also know month 1 I had an infection so we've only had two real tries. Nonetheless I already feel like it should have happened as easily as my other four pregnancies. 

I think I want to try once more naturally and if it doesn't happen I will ask Dh to do the iui.

What a stressful I undertaking this has turned into.


----------



## mommyxofxone

Andi, can you maybe do a drink an evening? so that it's not tooooo much, but you wouldn't miss out, and you wouldn't be really upset if you did and found out you were pg? can you test before you leave on the trip? just to make sure? if you get a negative, just have a good weekend.


----------



## KLa826

Hi Andi! I have been following this board but haven't chimed in much for a while but just had a similar scenario- went to a concert out of town with a girlfriend.. Probably about 4-5dpo. I drank. Didn't get trashed or anything but had some champagne and a few martinis. TTC engulfs so much of our lives that sometimes you just need to stop, breathe and enjoy. There was a woman behind us at the concert who looked to be 6-7month preg and she was drinking... Saw her with at least 2 beers. Women get pregnant all the time not trying and don't even know for a while after- so why shouldn't you enjoy one weekend "off" from TTC. 
I am not a dr but I have had friends who's drs have told them no listerine, no sugar free gum while pregnant. Seriously? Everything in moderation. I think it's terrible all the things they warn us to stay away from altogether while pregnant that even 20 years ago people did without a thought and all was fine. I am almost 28 and there Are pics of my mom smoking in the delivery room when she had me. I am perfectly healthy. 
Go and enjoy your weekend!!!! If you do turn out to be pregnant then be glad you took advantage of your last girls weekend for a while. If you dont, be glad you didn't waste a perfectly good get away.


----------



## mommyxofxone

KLa826 said:


> Hi Andi! I have been following this board but haven't chimed in much for a while but just had a similar scenario- went to a concert out of town with a girlfriend.. Probably about 4-5dpo. I drank. Didn't get trashed or anything but had some champagne and a few martinis. TTC engulfs so much of our lives that sometimes you just need to stop, breathe and enjoy. There was a woman behind us at the concert who looked to be 6-7month preg and she was drinking... Saw her with at least 2 beers. Women get pregnant all the time not trying and don't even know for a while after- so why shouldn't you enjoy one weekend "off" from TTC.
> I am not a dr but I have had friends who's drs have told them no listerine, no sugar free gum while pregnant. Seriously? Everything in moderation. I think it's terrible all the things they warn us to stay away from altogether while pregnant that even 20 years ago people did without a thought and all was fine. I am almost 28 and there Are pics of my mom smoking in the delivery room when she had me. I am perfectly healthy.
> Go and enjoy your weekend!!!! If you do turn out to be pregnant then be glad you took advantage of your last girls weekend for a while. If you dont, be glad you didn't waste a perfectly good get away.

oh yes my mom drank until she knew she was preg with me, 5 months in. not a lot but enough you know. nothing wrong with me. she also smoked the whole time to lower my birth weight! luckily i'm still ok with that too a bit add but ah well. aren't we all a tad? 

No listerine or sugar free gum?! i was never told that! definitely used listerine every morning all pregnancy and had at least a piece of gum too because i didn't want to kill people at work with coffee breath and lunch smells! whooooops.


----------



## KLa826

mommyxofxone said:


> oh yes my mom drank until she knew she was preg with me, 5 months in. not a lot but enough you know. nothing wrong with me. she also smoked the whole time to lower my birth weight! luckily i'm still ok with that too a bit add but ah well. aren't we all a tad?
> 
> No listerine or sugar free gum?! i was never told that! definitely used listerine every morning all pregnancy and had at least a piece of gum too because i didn't want to kill people at work with coffee breath and lunch smells! whooooops.

I know, it's crazy, isn't it??? I mean, I can understand advising people to not take anything to the extrememes (3 packs of sugar free gum a day, *drinking* listerine...) but seriously? These drs make us women SO NERVOUS about every little thing we do...I think it's terrible! If anything, God forbid, were to go wrong- we would all blame ourselves" I shouldn't have had that piece of gum three months ago.." or "I never should have rinsed with listerine after eating that garlic pasta!" Centuries ago all people drank was wine and they still managed to have babies! I am certainly not advocating drinking your entire pregnancy or ignoring all of the drs orders, but there is no reason you shouldn't liberally enjoy your life while TTC! :) 
Thanks for the backup, Mommy!


----------



## mommyxofxone

no problem kla!


:witch: got me this evening girls. i'm out.


----------



## KLa826

Sorry the witch got you, Mommy! Hoping this cycle is your lucky one!


----------



## Andi86

zestygirl said:


> Drink Andi. Be happy, and after 9 months, get a referral for a fertility check up. They may find nothing, either way, you deserve to have some investigation done at this point.
> 
> I got AF.
> 
> I am fed up but I also know month 1 I had an infection so we've only had two real tries. Nonetheless I already feel like it should have happened as easily as my other four pregnancies.
> 
> I think I want to try once more naturally and if it doesn't happen I will ask Dh to do the iui.
> 
> What a stressful I undertaking this has turned into.

I thought it was a year if full on TTC, like charting and temping for a year, before you have to worry about getting checked? Also I was told that it could take a year after coming off the pill. Especially if you were on it for a long time. I was on it for 11 years. I was more NTNP at first and haven't even done a full cycle of temping yet. We have just been BD around the time I suspect I'm OV. I seen the gyno in June after my chemical. I mentioned how long its been since I went off the pill and have been trying. She didn't seem to concerned about it. 

Sorry to hear you got AF....I was really hoping this was your month! FX for next month!




mommyxofxone said:


> Andi, can you maybe do a drink an evening? so that it's not tooooo much, but you wouldn't miss out, and you wouldn't be really upset if you did and found out you were pg? can you test before you leave on the trip? just to make sure? if you get a negative, just have a good weekend.

Yeah I'm going to test again tomorrow and also bring some tests to test while camping. I'm not a big drinker anyway. I very rarely get drunk. I normally only have a few and then that's enough for me. 



KLa826 said:


> Hi Andi! I have been following this board but haven't chimed in much for a while but just had a similar scenario- went to a concert out of town with a girlfriend.. Probably about 4-5dpo. I drank. Didn't get trashed or anything but had some champagne and a few martinis. TTC engulfs so much of our lives that sometimes you just need to stop, breathe and enjoy. There was a woman behind us at the concert who looked to be 6-7month preg and she was drinking... Saw her with at least 2 beers. Women get pregnant all the time not trying and don't even know for a while after- so why shouldn't you enjoy one weekend "off" from TTC.
> I am not a dr but I have had friends who's drs have told them no listerine, no sugar free gum while pregnant. Seriously? Everything in moderation. I think it's terrible all the things they warn us to stay away from altogether while pregnant that even 20 years ago people did without a thought and all was fine. I am almost 28 and there Are pics of my mom smoking in the delivery room when she had me. I am perfectly healthy.
> Go and enjoy your weekend!!!! If you do turn out to be pregnant then be glad you took advantage of your last girls weekend for a while. If you dont, be glad you didn't waste a perfectly good get away.

Thanks! Yeah I've had a lot of friends who have done some stuff they shouldn't of before they found out they were pregnant, and their babies were born healthy. My sister in law was actually joking with me about it she said " Yeah you will drink this weekend and then the following week find out you are pregnant. That's how it always happens." lol


----------



## mommyxofxone

@andi, depends on who you ask and where you are & age. i know my friend tried about 10 months, and she was 30. so they told her to do tests. They wound up doing iui three times then ivf once and she has a lovely little girl. 

My dr told me that it could take up to FIVE years after being off bc, because it causes lots of issues with individual people. i was off for 2 years really before i got pregnant, and i was only trying for 5 cycles. but in all that time, i never accidentally got knocked up either. bc can do bad things to your body- it affects everyone differently. my mother was off it years before accidentally getting knocked up with me. my other friend was off it 10 years. and accidentally got pregnant with her first.


----------



## zestygirl

Andi, totally agree with mommyofone. 

I only mentioned it because I think that if you (or any women) wishes to be looked at after nine months, they should be able to. 

If you are comfortably trying, than, of course you are your own woman! 

:) I just sympathize with the stress. Going for fertility check took a lot off my mind.

NOW FOR A VERY IMPORTANT ANNOUNCEMENT:

DH and I are going for our first IUI.

I believe I was NEVER preggo this month. Lesson learned.

I DO think I have a problem with CM.

I just flat out told DH - if we are thinking we will ever try IUI, we have our best chance today. Why wait til I'm forty and my fertility declines again before trying?

He agreed. We just want to get there, as fast as possible for the best chance of success.

I go in for my blood test in 1 hour!!! Wish me LUCK!!! :)

:dust: to all


----------



## Berri

Good luck with the IUI zesty.


----------



## mommyxofxone

Yes good luck with IUI zesty!!! how'd the blood test go?


----------



## RC86

Andi...I think we should be able to enjoy outselves sometimes and take a step back from all this pressure we put ourselves under to eat well and cut out all these things such as drink. As mentioned already people drink when they don't know they are pregnant for months. Hope you have a fab time!

As for me I had a positive ovulation test on Tuesday and me and my boyfriend have been BD'ing every night this week! I'm keeping my fingers so tightly crossed this month 8th cycle TTC now. All my old friends seem to be finding out they are pregnant or have just had babies. It seems that every week there is a new pregnancy announcement on Facebook that makes me want to try and my best friend is about to start trying for her 2nd baby and she fell pregnant by accident last time :(

Sending more baby dust to you all :)


----------



## mommyxofxone

Andi- all this talk about drinking, hubby went out and got me wine last night to enjoy, he said 'since it'll be the last time for a long time i can drink' so he's positive at least!! Hope you are enjoying your time, or actually rather, hope you got your BFP before you went!!!!


@RC86- hun i'm so sorry you're on month 8. have you talked about seeing a specialist? i hated seeing people my first time falling pregnant without trying, my friends were getting knocked up by accident, or on the first try!!! how disgusting. i was so depressed. took us 5 cycles (one of those was a 70 day one good lord) and trying to take it easier this time around, but already starting cycle 2. Hping it doesn't take as long, the age gap is already farther than i originally would have wanted. 

Do you chart? i know the month i used opks really made the difference for us and i really hope that's all you needed and you get your bfp this time. i have everything crossed for you love :dust:


----------



## zestygirl

Thx for the good wishes!
Berri-how are you coming along?? 

I went yesterday for Ultrasound. I had an AFC (antral follicle count) of 18 (12 left, 6 right) which is really, really good apparently. My FSH and estrogen came back "a little high" which is NOT so good, but looking at my AFC the doc thinks I will respond very well to the Puregon (pure FSH to stim ovaries). He started me at a low dose for my age to be safe-150 iu tho 225 is often prescribed.

I have to go back Wednesday morning for an US to check my ovarian response. I think they want to see 3 or more eggs hatch for the iui.

My DH has injected me in the stomach two days and done an excellent job. I felt nothing!

As for the Puregon, I have had a bit of a headache but nothing major, so fingers crossed that I will tolerate it well and respond well (but not too much!) 

OHSS (ovarian hyper stimulation syndrome) would be a cause to cancel the cycle so I don't want that! 

Once I begin to surge (likely next Saturday-Monday) We will go for the iui. Simple procedure where they will wash the sperm to remove weak sperm, semen and toxins and then inject them with a catheter right next to the opening of the Fallopian tube to give them a major head start, and bypass any hostile cm altogether.

Goes without saying that I am hugely excited and extremely hopeful that we will get lucky on our first try. 

Twins is a risk and I am totally fine with the idea. 

Andi: how are you? Did you decide to indulge?

I will update as I go through this process. There is over 85% success with 6 iui.....


----------



## RC86

Hope this works for you zesty fingers X'd for you! 

Mommy- I thought at the age of only 26 nearly 27 I would find it so easy and thought this would be the perfect age and I would fall pregnant like right away. This is my first real cycle using the ovulation kit I tried it last cycle but my av lasted like 14 days followed by a 44dc which was pretty messed but but might of been due to a chemical as I got a slightly positive test before loads of negatives and then this random cycle. Hopefully this one is back to normal as I was used to only having 25 day cycles.
I hope cycle 2 is the one for you :) best of luck!


----------



## mommyxofxone

RC86 said:


> Hope this works for you zesty fingers X'd for you!
> 
> Mommy- I thought at the age of only 26 nearly 27 I would find it so easy and thought this would be the perfect age and I would fall pregnant like right away. This is my first real cycle using the ovulation kit I tried it last cycle but my av lasted like 14 days followed by a 44dc which was pretty messed but but might of been due to a chemical as I got a slightly positive test before loads of negatives and then this random cycle. Hopefully this one is back to normal as I was used to only having 25 day cycles.
> I hope cycle 2 is the one for you :) best of luck!

I know what you mean!!! we decided at 25 it was time. i was so upset that it wasn't so easy as i thought it would be!! i was shocked. thought it was a good age.

now, i'm having those feelings again because i heard you can be more fertile after your first... and i am scared i'm going to be going months and months again! :(


----------



## Andi86

zestygirl said:


> Thx for the good wishes!
> Berri-how are you coming along??
> 
> I went yesterday for Ultrasound. I had an AFC (antral follicle count) of 18 (12 left, 6 right) which is really, really good apparently. My FSH and estrogen came back "a little high" which is NOT so good, but looking at my AFC the doc thinks I will respond very well to the Puregon (pure FSH to stim ovaries). He started me at a low dose for my age to be safe-150 iu tho 225 is often prescribed.
> 
> I have to go back Wednesday morning for an US to check my ovarian response. I think they want to see 3 or more eggs hatch for the iui.
> 
> My DH has injected me in the stomach two days and done an excellent job. I felt nothing!
> 
> As for the Puregon, I have had a bit of a headache but nothing major, so fingers crossed that I will tolerate it well and respond well (but not too much!)
> 
> OHSS (ovarian hyper stimulation syndrome) would be a cause to cancel the cycle so I don't want that!
> 
> Once I begin to surge (likely next Saturday-Monday) We will go for the iui. Simple procedure where they will wash the sperm to remove weak sperm, semen and toxins and then inject them with a catheter right next to the opening of the Fallopian tube to give them a major head start, and bypass any hostile cm altogether.
> 
> Goes without saying that I am hugely excited and extremely hopeful that we will get lucky on our first try.
> 
> Twins is a risk and I am totally fine with the idea.
> 
> Andi: how are you? Did you decide to indulge?
> 
> I will update as I go through this process. There is over 85% success with 6 iui.....

Hope it works for you on your first try as well! FX cross for you!

I did have a good weekend. Enjoyed myself and it was nice to get my mind off of TTC for a little bit. But, AF still hasn't shown. I'm on CD46, longest cycle yet. I'm unsure what to do at this point. Should I make another apt. or wait it out a bit longer? Still getting BFN too. I don't know. At this point I just feel like giving up.:shrug:


----------



## zestygirl

Andi, as a Canadian woman you are entitled to an investigative cycle covered under ohip. Cycle monitoring, saline sono, ultrasound , HSG, bloodwork... If I were you (and I have been you) I would get on the waiting list (3 months where I am) for a good fertility clinic. If you conceive by then, you can always cancel :) oh- and they will check out your hubby, too! Of course, you need to do what you feel is best and what you think is rational.

I am suggesting this because: if there is no problem, great. Nothing ventured and your mind can be at rest. But if there is, you have time and youth on your side right now to solve it. 

If you were my daughter, this is exactly the advice I would give you.


----------



## bubblebelly

Hey everyone... 
i went away from the BnB for awhile.. this week's AF was the worst I've ever had emotionally.. 
thought I'd wait till AF was over to come back and catch up with everyone..
Zesty - good luck for this weekend then.. cant wait to hear how it all goes..
Andi - sorry to hear AF is still not showing.. I agree with zesty and think you should definitely look into this further and see what options you have available to you to resolve your current cycle issues...
its always scary to go ahead and get yourself checked out, but its better sooner than later...

I went in for an ultrasound yesterday for my swollen breast..
after checking my left breast out on the screen she radiologist said to me that she isnt worried after looking at my images, but that she wanted to check with the doctor there to see if he thinks I need a mammogram (?????????????????????????????)

I was obviously a little startled because clearly she's seen/found something there...

she came back and told me that I was okay to go home and to discuss my results with my doctor who referred me.. 

=(

I know it could be nothing.. but the fact that there's something there is doing my head in.. and the fact that I have to look at a lopsided boob every morning when getting dressed reminds me of it !! 

fingers crossed it really is nothing.. 
pray for me girls!
xx


----------



## mommyxofxone

oh lord praying for you bubble!!!


----------



## zestygirl

Hi, bubble. Sorry to her you've been frightened like this. When I was your age, I had a dime sized lump in my breast investigated. I remember the ultrasonography said "we'll I don't know what it is, but it shouldn't be there" and scared the hell out of me. Turned out to be totally benign and I still have it. I don't think you have anything to worry about judging by the comments made. Never waste worry...wait til you have a real reason ;)

Good luck checking it out.

Andi-any updates?


----------



## zestygirl

So....I went to my CD7 Ultrasound and BW today, my doctor said of the original 18 follicles, 4 are mature. yikes....

She doesn't want anymore to mature so she's giving me what she hopes is just enough to sustain and ovulate the 4 that are there.

We are scheduled for IUI on Sunday....I am SOOO excited. When I called my DH to give him the news he just kept repeating "FOUR?? FOUR???" like he was already terrified....DH has excellent numbers as far as sperm so, I am extremely optimistic - but actually am quite worried - if everything goes perfectly, we could end up with multiples????

I should not jinx myself by thinking this way, but I have never done this before.....remembering the labour that a singleton pregnancy was for me at 20 and 25 is enough to make me nervous about twins at 40....

Well - here we go. Both feet. ( (( >splash< )) ) Sunday is the day.


----------



## mommyxofxone

zestygirl said:


> So....I went to my CD7 Ultrasound and BW today, my doctor said of the original 18 follicles, 4 are mature. yikes....
> 
> She doesn't want anymore to mature so she's giving me what she hopes is just enough to sustain and ovulate the 4 that are there.
> 
> We are scheduled for IUI on Sunday....I am SOOO excited. When I called my DH to give him the news he just kept repeating "FOUR?? FOUR???" like he was already terrified....DH has excellent numbers as far as sperm so, I am extremely optimistic - but actually am quite worried - if everything goes perfectly, we could end up with multiples????
> 
> I should not jinx myself by thinking this way, but I have never done this before.....remembering the labour that a singleton pregnancy was for me at 20 and 25 is enough to make me nervous about twins at 40....
> 
> Well - here we go. Both feet. ( (( >splash< )) ) Sunday is the day.

this makes me mad- because, my friend who was going for iui went on wed to have her u/s done, and they said she had them at 16, i think one 18, and some lower ones. she was due to have iui on friday, they told her they couldn't do it because they were too large and didn't want a chance for multiples. so they told her no to this cycle!!! SO she spent thousands on the drugs and was so excited (we also were pregnant originally the same time, she with twins, and she lost them BOTH and hasn't been able to get pg since and has been up and down since then, that was nov 2010) and now after this, she has completely given up and is going to adopt instead since they can't afford to just keep doing the meds and the iui. i'm so upset for her, that your dr is letting you do it and hers told her basically no way. :( not mad at you, just, totally defeated FOR her. she's giving up her dream. :(


----------



## zestygirl

mommyxofxone said:


> zestygirl said:
> 
> 
> So....I went to my CD7 Ultrasound and BW today, my doctor said of the original 18 follicles, 4 are mature. yikes....
> 
> She doesn't want anymore to mature so she's giving me what she hopes is just enough to sustain and ovulate the 4 that are there.
> 
> We are scheduled for IUI on Sunday....I am SOOO excited. When I called my DH to give him the news he just kept repeating "FOUR?? FOUR???" like he was already terrified....DH has excellent numbers as far as sperm so, I am extremely optimistic - but actually am quite worried - if everything goes perfectly, we could end up with multiples????
> 
> I should not jinx myself by thinking this way, but I have never done this before.....remembering the labour that a singleton pregnancy was for me at 20 and 25 is enough to make me nervous about twins at 40....
> 
> Well - here we go. Both feet. ( (( >splash< )) ) Sunday is the day.
> 
> this makes me mad- because, my friend who was going for iui went on wed to have her u/s done, and they said she had them at 16, i think one 18, and some lower ones. she was due to have iui on friday, they told her they couldn't do it because they were too large and didn't want a chance for multiples. so they told her no to this cycle!!! SO she spent thousands on the drugs and was so excited (we also were pregnant originally the same time, she with twins, and she lost them BOTH and hasn't been able to get pg since and has been up and down since then, that was nov 2010) and now after this, she has completely given up and is going to adopt instead since they can't afford to just keep doing the meds and the iui. i'm so upset for her, that your dr is letting you do it and hers told her basically no way. :( not mad at you, just, totally defeated FOR her. she's giving up her dream. :(Click to expand...

16/18 was her AFC?? or her mature #?

As I understand it - 16/18 AFC is excellent and they won't cancel a cycle. BUT. If too many eggs mature (my dr likes to cut off at 4, but other doctors are okay with 5 or even 6) they can cancel the cycle due to the high risk of multiples.

She is trying to give me just enough meds to grow what I have, and will monitor me every day so I can be triggered before a 5th one gets going.

Maybe there is something that happened with your girlfriend? That created a high risk? Regardless of the reason, it is heartbreaking that she was not able to proceed.

I was complaining to my dr. of my worry about the multiples and she just shook her said and said: "There are many women sitting in the waiting room who would trade you for your problem in a heartbeat."

I don't want to get ahead of myself, but, I am really nervous. I feel so damn - HEALTHY - I just have this sinking feeling that all 4 will in fact implant, and they will want to do selective reduction....Gosh. That thought really terrifies me. I really don't want to do that.

I know it would break my DH's heart if we were put in that position. He already gave me the stink eye when I mentioned it...and told me he'd be furious if I consented to something like that without consulting him.

His mum's a midwife, so he grew up with some pretty strong ideas about childbearing.

God, I'm babbling. I'm just beside myself with nerves. Can barely function....


----------



## KLa826

Hi ladies, 
Zesty- FXd big time for you!!! As mentioned before, I tend to follow these boards but I am not always the most vocal...Just nice to know I'm not alone in this lovely endeavor. You have SUCH an incredible attitude and are always cheering people on, despite your own ups and downs and you TOTALLY deserve something wonderful very soon. I am sending lots of positive thoughts and wishes your way! 

As for me, DH and I had really wanted to go for a NTNP attitude towards TTC- which hadn't worked so well as we had to move in with my parents after our house sold very quickly and the new house isn't ready yet..Big Damped on DTD. I caved and bought an OPK for July- figuring we could plan a camping trip or something. Well, I had thought I was ovulating around CD 16-17, this month I got a positive on CD12. We managed to BD days 10, 12, and 14... This past Saturday night I had a dream that I tested and it was a BFN so I was pretty much trying to convince myself to count out this month. Well, Monday night I had another dream...This time about a BFP. Even though it was only CD 9-10, when I woke up yesterday morning I had to test. And it came back with what I thought was a faint line... 
Well not being the most patient person I ran out for a digital....Came up pregnant with only an 1 1/2 hold! I am still in shock!!! Is it normal that I still wanted to test again this morning, just to make sure that I am not crazy? This will be #1 and it feels SO unreal...


----------



## zestygirl

KLa826 said:


> Hi ladies,
> Zesty- FXd big time for you!!! As mentioned before, I tend to follow these boards but I am not always the most vocal...Just nice to know I'm not alone in this lovely endeavor. You have SUCH an incredible attitude and are always cheering people on, despite your own ups and downs and you TOTALLY deserve something wonderful very soon. I am sending lots of positive thoughts and wishes your way!
> 
> As for me, DH and I had really wanted to go for a NTNP attitude towards TTC- which hadn't worked so well as we had to move in with my parents after our house sold very quickly and the new house isn't ready yet..Big Damped on DTD. I caved and bought an OPK for July- figuring we could plan a camping trip or something. Well, I had thought I was ovulating around CD 16-17, this month I got a positive on CD12. We managed to BD days 10, 12, and 14... This past Saturday night I had a dream that I tested and it was a BFN so I was pretty much trying to convince myself to count out this month. Well, Monday night I had another dream...This time about a BFP. Even though it was only CD 9-10, when I woke up yesterday morning I had to test. And it came back with what I thought was a faint line...
> Well not being the most patient person I ran out for a digital....Came up pregnant with only an 1 1/2 hold! I am still in shock!!! Is it normal that I still wanted to test again this morning, just to make sure that I am not crazy? This will be #1 and it feels SO unreal...

WOW KLA!!! Congratulations are definitely in order!!!!

FATX'D for you :D This is wonderful news for you!!! 

Heaps of Sticky dust for you and your Taurus baby! :dust:

I sure hope I follow you in a couple weeks, hoping for twins if I'm being totally honest....haha...DH keeps frowning at me when I admit to it....

He's so full of it though. He's such a kid person, already he's adopted two boys and is an elementary school teacher. Best Dad I know. I can just see his reaction now!!!

How has your DH reacted? Have you told him?

This is awesome, Juicy News for a hum-drum Wednesday morning :D


----------



## KLa826

I hope you follow, too! Would be great to have a due date buddy! 
To tell DH I just left the test on the shower ledge for him to find when he got home from work... I was coming up with a basket of laundry and he came barreling out of the bathroom with tears in his eyes. He is a mechanic and a firefighter so he is around a lot of nasty stuff- I had been told years ago I may have a hard time conceiving because of irregular cycles so we were anticipating problems with one or both of us. He was shocked and obviously thrilled. Hes Already telling me "no lifting anything and no unnecessary stairs!" which made me laugh, because I am clumsy! He was looking up baby names when we were watching TV and is already talking about nursery colors. We told my mom (because there is no way I could keep this news from her... Especially while living with her!!) but are going to wait until my bday (aug 26) to tell my dad and his parents. My dad is going to go nuts- he's been begging for a grandchild since the day we got married! 
Thank you so much for your enthusiasm and well wishes!!! I have a dr appt tomorrow to confirm and will keep you posted


----------



## Berri

Congrats KLA, fantastic news :D

Zesty sounds very very positive for you. Will cross everything for you on Sunday. 

I have my viability scan today. Sooooo nervous and I have to wait til 4 (8.5hrs to go). Lucky ds and I will be out from 9-2 so no time to dwell on it. 

Bubble, so sorry for what you're going through. Some ultrasound people make things stressful. Ds had us for hip issues at 6mths and tech who had been tacking away all of a sudden says he needs to check something with dr, when he came back in I got same story as you, 'follow up with your doctor". I was certain something was wrong, it wasn't. I asked gp why they would check with dr she said most times it's because they want to make sure dr has pictures he/she needs to do report. Thinking of you :hugs:


----------



## mommyxofxone

zestygirl said:


> 16/18 was her AFC?? or her mature #?
> 
> As I understand it - 16/18 AFC is excellent and they won't cancel a cycle. BUT. If too many eggs mature (my dr likes to cut off at 4, but other doctors are okay with 5 or even 6) they can cancel the cycle due to the high risk of multiples.
> 
> She is trying to give me just enough meds to grow what I have, and will monitor me every day so I can be triggered before a 5th one gets going.
> 
> Maybe there is something that happened with your girlfriend? That created a high risk? Regardless of the reason, it is heartbreaking that she was not able to proceed.
> 
> I was complaining to my dr. of my worry about the multiples and she just shook her said and said: "There are many women sitting in the waiting room who would trade you for your problem in a heartbeat."
> 
> I don't want to get ahead of myself, but, I am really nervous. I feel so damn - HEALTHY - I just have this sinking feeling that all 4 will in fact implant, and they will want to do selective reduction....Gosh. That thought really terrifies me. I really don't want to do that.
> 
> I know it would break my DH's heart if we were put in that position. He already gave me the stink eye when I mentioned it...and told me he'd be furious if I consented to something like that without consulting him.
> 
> His mum's a midwife, so he grew up with some pretty strong ideas about childbearing.
> 
> God, I'm babbling. I'm just beside myself with nerves. Can barely function....



No they weren't done yet. they said she had tooooo many maturing folicles and they didn't want to risk her having multiples. there were 4 definitely mature and i think possibly 2 more following. but they didn't give her an option. said, we're canceling, do it again next cycle. but the thing is, she doesn' thave the $ to do it again next cycle. so they just said no we're done. :( she's been through so very much already, and she's not answering any of my texts/messages, i'm concerned about her.













Congrats kla!!!! that's awesome!!!! i know i tested a couple times for like a week or two- like twice a week to make sure because i didn't trust it!!!


----------



## zestygirl

mommyxofxone said:


> No they weren't done yet. they said she had tooooo many maturing folicles and they didn't want to risk her having multiples. there were 4 definitely mature and i think possibly 2 more following. but they didn't give her an option. said, we're canceling, do it again next cycle. but the thing is, she doesn' thave the $ to do it again next cycle. so they just said no we're done. :( she's been through so very much already, and she's not answering any of my texts/messages, i'm concerned about her.

Now I see. And - I do understand her plight, believe it or not.

I was accidentally overdosed on my FSH JUST YESTERDAY, and I am NOT telling the clinic because a) it was their fault for telling my to take double without clarifying that it was for 2 days and b) I went for my scan and bw and everything is still perfect.

Mind you I am skipping a dose today because of this mix-up so who knows for tomorrow, but, I don't want them deciding to cancel my cycle due to THEIR mistake. Hell no. If anything, they'll delay me if I'm a bit ahead and induce me if I'm right on time. I might even lag off a bit due to skipping today's intended dose.

Your friends story drives home another confirmation for me to keep my mouth shut so long as I have no symptoms and my blood and US are perfect (which currently they are.) OF course I'm RUNNING to the ER at the first sign of OHSS. Scary stuff...terrible that they don't even send home written instructions for dosing at my clinic, and there is no emergency after hours to call for help.

Stupid jerks. 

If I were her, I would just BD anyway, but then again, I would be okay with SR (Selective reduction) if too many implanted - because at least it would still leave me preggers....

Very tough though.

I almost cried this morning when the doc said something and I realized i'd taken a double dose. But, I kept quiet about what had happened. I also cannot afford another cycle for a long time.

Most important: The dr. said my follicles were progressing beautifully and that my growth was perfect. That's all I need to hear to shut my mouth about the overdose incident.

It's so easy for everyone to decide to cancel YOUR cycel because THEY don't want to take the risk - without letting the mother consider if it's a risk she herself is willing to consent too. Really, who's business is it if she conceived 4 embryos? They have surgery to correct too many implantations if she were to choose that road...and if she decided to stay pregnant with 4 - I'm pretty sure she wouldn't be the first mother of quadruplets on this planet.
Very sad story. Hope your friend is ok.


----------



## mommyxofxone

not sure, still can't get in touch with her. i hope she bd'd anyway, but i mean she's just really down. she's also a depressive so is off her meds (since 2010 trying for a baby) so she's like, REALLY down. she won't do anything drastic that's not like her but i just worry about her. :( i don't live anywhere near her, but i wish i did, because i'd just go to her house and check on her.

she has thyroid issues apparently and a sugar issue (i think she said) so i know it's really hard for her, and i know she probably won't get pregnant because of that unless she has the help. She's apparently going to be adopting from Ethopia but when i she told me that she was super happy and then later that night was sad again. :(


----------



## RC86

This thread has been quite recently?!


----------



## zestygirl

You are absolutely right, RC.

I have been remiss, myself in updating here - and what a cycle it's been so far!

I am 3DPO and I was sick as a dog last night. It probably was a touch of mild OHSS - and I hope it does not come back! Very bad bloating and tummy problems.

I am testing August 10th - of course, I am beside myself with excitement with it being our first IUI!

How is everyone else doing??

I have a pretty bad case of ovulation pain that hasn't quit....likely from hatching 4 eggs though I swear one didn't make it. Feels like a cyst, possibly the smallest follicle got stuck because my right side (where there was only 1 follicle - the smallest) has been hurting since Ov date.


----------



## mommyxofxone

hows it going everyone??? 

any good news?? i'm about to o.


zesty any word???


----------



## zestygirl

Hey, Mommy - Judging by your chart - yeah! Sure looks like you're about to pop! :)

I am just on the edge of my seat. Have 11 days to wait before I can do a beta!!!!

My Bbs are epically sore. Must be from the Puregon injections. I haven't taken anything, but I'm close to caving!

Also - after my iui that damn BV I got the first time I had a catheter reared it's ugly head. I was really worried it would hurt out chances so I popped 2 flagyl I had left over from the first time I caught it (again, right after a cervical catheter which is weird) and it took care of it.

Unfortunately, I think between the antibiotic and the Puregon, I got violently ill last night! At work and really dragging my butt as I am totally sleep deprived..!

How are you doing?? Any special plans to get your BFP this month?


----------



## RC86

Hope your feeling better soon zesty!

I'm 11 days past ov waiting to test either Thursday or Friday. I'm not sure when my AF would actually be due as my cycles are all over the place but I know when I ovulated because I was testing with a opk. I got some cramping while I was at work the other day, was quite sharp and I thought maybe it was start of AF but it only lasted maybe 30 minutes and I've not felt anything since. No other symptoms though.


----------



## zestygirl

This sounds promising RC! I'm so jealous....you are 11dpo and I am only THREE :(


----------



## mommyxofxone

zestygirl said:


> Hey, Mommy - Judging by your chart - yeah! Sure looks like you're about to pop! :)
> 
> I am just on the edge of my seat. Have 11 days to wait before I can do a beta!!!!
> 
> My Bbs are epically sore. Must be from the Puregon injections. I haven't taken anything, but I'm close to caving!
> 
> Also - after my iui that damn BV I got the first time I had a catheter reared it's ugly head. I was really worried it would hurt out chances so I popped 2 flagyl I had left over from the first time I caught it (again, right after a cervical catheter which is weird) and it took care of it.
> 
> Unfortunately, I think between the antibiotic and the Puregon, I got violently ill last night! At work and really dragging my butt as I am totally sleep deprived..!
> 
> How are you doing?? Any special plans to get your BFP this month?

Well doing the ferning and the bd every single night, and then opks are on their way (hoping they make it on time) also doing soft cups as they really helped last time too. I'm nervous. i really hope this is it. I"m being positive and thinking it is. hope i don't let myself down. that would be a bummer.

hope you feel better soon hun, that really sucks.



RC86 said:


> Hope your feeling better soon zesty!
> 
> I'm 11 days past ov waiting to test either Thursday or Friday. I'm not sure when my AF would actually be due as my cycles are all over the place but I know when I ovulated because I was testing with a opk. I got some cramping while I was at work the other day, was quite sharp and I thought maybe it was start of AF but it only lasted maybe 30 minutes and I've not felt anything since. No other symptoms though.

oh i hope this is it for you!!!! can't wait til you test!!!!


----------



## bubblebelly

hey everyone.
everyone too busy BDing is that why the thread's quiet? =P

I didnt even use OPKs this time... just BD'd once on the night of CD12.. (friday night)
assuming I O'd CD14-15...
considering this cycle a NTNP...
its stressful and tiring month after month putting in so much effort...
just wanted to relax a little this time and not be so hopeful only to have them dashed horribly!!

on another note..my breast scans came back clear.. although im told to keep an eye on it and go for another scan every month or so..
the size difference is still there, so im hoping whatever is causing it goes away soon and fast!!
(want to thank all of you for being so kind and reassuring about that! xoxo)
Oh..and i fell over on sunday and fractured/broke my thumb.. so im in a cast at the moment and hardly can move my right hand/arm... feeling grateful about having two hands and feet and legs and arms now.. its depressing!! poor DH is having to help bathe me and get me dressed in the mornings lol!

so am around 3 dpo.. and ofcourse not having too much of a high hope this time...
good luck everyone!! 
xx


----------



## bubblebelly

RC86 - have you tested yet ??? cant wait to hear some news!
zesty - hope you're feeling better !! im sleep deprived too with this darn cast on my arm!
Andi - has AF shown yet? hope everything is ok??? wonder if you're still testing..
KLA - just read back on the thread! OMG congratulations! nice to see girls still getting BFPs on this thread, it really helps lift spirits hehehe.. how far along now??
Callie - any updates?
mommyofone - fingers crossed you've covered all bases.. hope the wait wont be too long for you! let us know when you start testing..
Berri - how have you been?? where abouts in your cycle are you now?


----------



## RC86

Gutted again AF started today :cry: I don't know where we are going wrong anymore now :shrug: we BD'ed 5 nights in a row just before and on the day I got my positive on the opk!

It's only been 12 days since I ov is that a normal time? Or too short? My cycle lasted 28 days this time which is better then the 44 last time I guess!

Trying to stay positive about it but now I've been trying 8 months and here in the uk a dr won't do tests until you've been trying for 12-18 months. Why is it not working :cry:


----------



## bubblebelly

oh RC... I feel for you...*hug*
I feel exactly the same way hun..
the only thing we can do is tell ourselves that the timing just 
isn't quite right for us..
you have to keep in mind that although we do everything to conceive
sometimes our bodies just don't comply..
could have been a bad egg, or bad sperm and if fertilization did occur it could have 
resulted with a baby with complications..
our body could be rejecting pregnancies for so many
reasons..
just hang in there..
I've tried not focussing at all this cycle and I've found 
I'm less tense and actually getting use to the reality that TTC can
be tough! 
I know it doesn't soothe the disappointment much..
but just want you to know that you will get there eventually..
maybe try your luck with the doctors anyway?
just tell them you've tried roughly for nearly a year and see what they say?
xx


----------



## Andi86

bubblebelly said:


> Andi - has AF shown yet?

Nope....CD55. Ive been testing once a week to be sure but all BFN. I tried to make an apt with my doctor...called the clinic and got an answering machine message saying the clinic is closed because they are all on holidays until August 17th...so even if I waited until then it would be another 3-5 weeks until I get to see the doctor...Im so frusturated and I have no idea what to do. I can make an apt with the nurse practitioner but I dont know if I should even waste my time cause last time when I was having my chemical she said to me "your probably just stressed" and "the tests could of been faulty" and sent me home. Then later when i went for my pap i was told it was a failed pregnancy. Grr maybe i am stressed I dunno...all I know is this sucks.


----------



## KLa826

bubblebelly said:


> RC86 - have you tested yet ??? cant wait to hear some news!
> zesty - hope you're feeling better !! im sleep deprived too with this darn cast on my arm!
> Andi - has AF shown yet? hope everything is ok??? wonder if you're still testing..
> KLA - just read back on the thread! OMG congratulations! nice to see girls still getting BFPs on this thread, it really helps lift spirits hehehe.. how far along now??
> Callie - any updates?
> mommyofone - fingers crossed you've covered all bases.. hope the wait wont be too long for you! let us know when you start testing..
> Berri - how have you been?? where abouts in your cycle are you now?

Bubble, Thank you!!! :yipee: We were shocked and thrilled obviously! I am just starting week 5 now- so it's still SUPER new. I had the pregnancy confirmed at my gyno(just a urine test) and I am in the process of switching to a new OB. I keep expecting AF to show and let out a big sigh of relief every time she doesn't. Still doesn't feel real. My fingers and toes are crossed for you and I am SO GLAD to see everything came back clear with your breasts. I had a scare when I was 19- found 2 lumps in the right. When I went to the dr she said "Yeah, that's definitely not normal" WOW how comforting. Then they sent me for an ultrasound and mammogram...Where they told me that because of my age they would just do the ultrasound since it's probably a cyst. Imagine my shock and fear when they took me in for an ultrasound. THEN referred me to a very renowned cancer treatment center in a nearby city...Thank god they discovered that I have fibroadenomas- or basically- benign tumors that won't turn cancerous. My right is bigger than my left and I have a very noticeable lump in it, as well. Just something I've learned to live with! 

Andi- Is there another doctor you could go see??? A 3 week vacation sounds like a long time to be closed with no other doctor to see emergency or serious patients! FXd something works out!

RC- I think we can all relate to how you are feeling...That's why we are all here! There was a month that I was especially disappointed because I'd thought I had all the right symptoms and AF was 4 days late but I kept getting BFNs. We had Chinese food for dinner and my fortune cookie said "Time is nature's way of making sure everything doesn't happen at once." Sure enough, AF showed the next day...Sometimes we just have step back, breathe- and let things happen how they will. I know with me, I wanted to control this TTC process way too much- and this month when I finally just said "Whatever happens, happens" is when it worked out in my favor. It will happen for you soon!!!


----------



## zestygirl

bubblebelly said:


> hey everyone.
> everyone too busy BDing is that why the thread's quiet? =P
> 
> I didnt even use OPKs this time... just BD'd once on the night of CD12.. (friday night)
> assuming I O'd CD14-15...
> considering this cycle a NTNP...
> its stressful and tiring month after month putting in so much effort...
> just wanted to relax a little this time and not be so hopeful only to have them dashed horribly!!
> 
> on another note..my breast scans came back clear.. although im told to keep an eye on it and go for another scan every month or so..
> the size difference is still there, so im hoping whatever is causing it goes away soon and fast!!
> (want to thank all of you for being so kind and reassuring about that! xoxo)
> Oh..and i fell over on sunday and fractured/broke my thumb.. so im in a cast at the moment and hardly can move my right hand/arm... feeling grateful about having two hands and feet and legs and arms now.. its depressing!! poor DH is having to help bathe me and get me dressed in the mornings lol!
> 
> so am around 3 dpo.. and ofcourse not having too much of a high hope this time...
> good luck everyone!!
> xx

I'm glad to hear your breast screen came back okay...very sorry to hear you followed it up by snapping your thumb!!! I hope you heal up quickly. This sounds both painful and inconvenient! I agree with you about not getting the hopes up. Unfortunately, we have the added stress this month that we spent A LOT of money on the IUI procedure. I am concerned DH will be deterred from spending money again if it fails...It makes it more difficult to relax, though I am trying to.



RC86 said:


> Gutted again AF started today :cry: I don't know where we are going wrong anymore now :shrug: we BD'ed 5 nights in a row just before and on the day I got my positive on the opk!
> 
> It's only been 12 days since I ov is that a normal time? Or too short? My cycle lasted 28 days this time which is better then the 44 last time I guess!
> 
> Trying to stay positive about it but now I've been trying 8 months and here in the uk a dr won't do tests until you've been trying for 12-18 months. Why is it not working :cry:

Sorry to hear this, RC :( this just sucks. F*** Mother Nature. She is mean sometimes. If you are right that you got AF only 12 days after ovulating, this could have something to do with it. LPD (Luteal Phase Defect) is something you may want to mention to your doctor if this happens again. The good news is that a too-short luteal phase is usually just a matter of low progesterone, and is often very easy to fix! I know that it is impossible not to worry sometimes or feel down after getting AF. It's just hard. We are here for you, though, and I can't wait to see your BFP when it happens for you guys!!!! :)



Andi86 said:


> bubblebelly said:
> 
> 
> Andi - has AF shown yet?
> 
> Nope....CD55. Ive been testing once a week to be sure but all BFN. I tried to make an apt with my doctor...called the clinic and got an answering machine message saying the clinic is closed because they are all on holidays until August 17th...so even if I waited until then it would be another 3-5 weeks until I get to see the doctor...Im so frusturated and I have no idea what to do. I can make an apt with the nurse practitioner but I dont know if I should even waste my time cause last time when I was having my chemical she said to me "your probably just stressed" and "the tests could of been faulty" and sent me home. Then later when i went for my pap i was told it was a failed pregnancy. Grr maybe i am stressed I dunno...all I know is this sucks.Click to expand...

WOW!! Where the heck do you live again? This is a very long time to wait. Are you able to go to a walk in clinic?? Can you get a new physician?? 55 days is frustratingly long! :( I'm sorry to hear this. I think you are probably correct that your body is in the midst of trying to reset itself after the CP. It seems to be a very common complaint online with women in your situation....hopefully, your body gets itself well healed and ready and you are gonna get your AF soon so you can finally get your bfp.

Kla: It sounds like everything is perfect and that you are moving along just great!! :) It is really so great to have a BFP in our thread to inspire us to our own. I sure hope you will post your US images here and keep us up to date with how things are moving!

AFM: Ug. I have been having really low post O temps. It has me concerned that either a) I didn't' actually ovulate, or b) My progesterone sucks.

I have had to retake temps a couple of times because they were so crappy. If I were to put only my first temps in my FF chart, it shows I haven't even ovulated. Based on continuous negative OPK's, I am almost positive that I did.
Just to be sure - I am going to start doing every-other-day OPK's so that if I see another surge, I will know I didn't actually ovulate and I can get busy.

Really frustrating. It seems like every month my post-O temps just get lower and lower. Before when we were NTNP and I was keeping track, my temps were always nice and high. Of course it's only since we've been really trying that they're in the toilet....:growlmad:

On the bright side: If I DO catch another surge (which would mean I did not actually ovulate yet) I have a trigger shot in my fridge. I also have 4 eggs. :winkwink: This means that if I did NOT actually ovulate yet (however unlikely) - I will have the benefit of maturing the 4 eggs longer, and then actually ovulating all 4 once I trigger. At the time of my ovulation 4 days ago, 2 of the 4 eggs were only 'borderline mature.' Just trying to see the silver lining....lol...


----------



## mommyxofxone

bubblebelly said:


> hey everyone.
> everyone too busy BDing is that why the thread's quiet? =P
> 
> I didnt even use OPKs this time... just BD'd once on the night of CD12.. (friday night)
> assuming I O'd CD14-15...
> considering this cycle a NTNP...
> its stressful and tiring month after month putting in so much effort...
> just wanted to relax a little this time and not be so hopeful only to have them dashed horribly!!
> 
> on another note..my breast scans came back clear.. although im told to keep an eye on it and go for another scan every month or so..
> the size difference is still there, so im hoping whatever is causing it goes away soon and fast!!
> (want to thank all of you for being so kind and reassuring about that! xoxo)
> Oh..and i fell over on sunday and fractured/broke my thumb.. so im in a cast at the moment and hardly can move my right hand/arm... feeling grateful about having two hands and feet and legs and arms now.. its depressing!! poor DH is having to help bathe me and get me dressed in the mornings lol!
> 
> so am around 3 dpo.. and ofcourse not having too much of a high hope this time...
> good luck everyone!!
> xx


so glad your scans came back clear!!!! that's a scary thing!!!



bubblebelly said:


> RC86 - have you tested yet ??? cant wait to hear some news!
> mommyofone - fingers crossed you've covered all bases.. hope the wait wont be too long for you! let us know when you start testing..

hopefully (depending on o day) i'll be testing 13dpo (maybe 12 if i can't wait as that's when i got my first pos with dd) i only have 5 tests left so have to be sparing lol if this isn't th emonth. they're tests left over from when i had dd so that's pretty awesome lol if i can get a pos on the same lot. they're also only good til nov. so i'm guessing if i o on cd16 like i'm expecting, i would be testing the 15th at 13dpo. but i'll know better when i O! lp is usually 13 days. 



RC86 said:


> Gutted again AF started today :cry: I don't know where we are going wrong anymore now :shrug: we BD'ed 5 nights in a row just before and on the day I got my positive on the opk!
> 
> It's only been 12 days since I ov is that a normal time? Or too short? My cycle lasted 28 days this time which is better then the 44 last time I guess!
> 
> Trying to stay positive about it but now I've been trying 8 months and here in the uk a dr won't do tests until you've been trying for 12-18 months. Why is it not working :cry:

oh hun i'm so sorry!!!!! that's terrible, my lp is usually 13 so it's totally fine, i think 12 is normal. glad your cycle is shorter but i'm so sorry you're having a rough go. around O time, i suggest seriously trying soft cups. after bd'ing on O day, for three days until you confirm O, do the soft cup, put it right in and it can stay in over night. keeps all the men where they're supposed to be and in the morning you can take it out and will not be dripping/leaking etc. i used one last night, i also used them when we got dd, i forgot how great they really are. i hate that leaking feeling so these were awesome, as everything actually goes into the cervix. i would give them a try next month. 



Andi86 said:


> bubblebelly said:
> 
> 
> Andi - has AF shown yet?
> 
> Nope....CD55. Ive been testing once a week to be sure but all BFN. I tried to make an apt with my doctor...called the clinic and got an answering machine message saying the clinic is closed because they are all on holidays until August 17th...so even if I waited until then it would be another 3-5 weeks until I get to see the doctor...Im so frusturated and I have no idea what to do. I can make an apt with the nurse practitioner but I dont know if I should even waste my time cause last time when I was having my chemical she said to me "your probably just stressed" and "the tests could of been faulty" and sent me home. Then later when i went for my pap i was told it was a failed pregnancy. Grr maybe i am stressed I dunno...all I know is this sucks.Click to expand...

cd 55!? i'm so sorry andi!!! maybe you should lok into a new dr?


----------



## mommyxofxone

afm still no o, temps still low didn't miss it or hit it yet lol started soft cups again last night, used them with dd, still have good cp and partial ferning. just waiting. trying to be patient.


----------



## zestygirl

Screw it. After writing that, I am going at lunch time to my Fertility Clinic for Progesterone and a blood test. 

I am really concerned that I didn't ovulate....or that my progesterone is terrible :(


----------



## zestygirl

mommyxofxone said:


> afm still no o, temps still low didn't miss it or hit it yet lol started soft cups again last night, used them with dd, still have good cp and partial ferning. just waiting. trying to be patient.

Hey, Mommy. I've heard those cups work great!! Thought about using them myself..!

It looks like you haven't popped yet, judging by your chart...but certainly, it does appear that your ovaries are percolating ! lol....

Hang in there.

AFM: I got my progesterone. Also - my numbers are within limits, but were a little low. (I was RIGHT!! this charting IS useful!!) I could see by my borderline bbt that my progesterone was low, and the reason is that the Puregon makes Estrogen soar, and estrogen is needing for each follicle (I had 4) - Estrogen in high amounts, as it turns out, suppresses progesterone. I am impressed I managed to keep producing it naturally in normal limits (though just barely.) But it was a good call on my part to start supplementing as implantation would be approaching if I am preggers...and LOTS of progesterone is needed for that.

Any updates ladies?


----------



## mommyxofxone

ok so now what? that your prog is low what's the next step??


I got another neg opk tonight. blast. however, my cycles can run anywhere from like 30-40 something. More normal would be cd 18 to actually O. but i've gone as far as cd22. hope we don't have to wait that long.


----------



## Andi86

mommyxofxone said:


> ok so now what? that your prog is low what's the next step??
> 
> 
> I got another neg opk tonight. blast. however, my cycles can run anywhere from like 30-40 something. More normal would be cd 18 to actually O. but i've gone as far as cd22. hope we don't have to wait that long.

Have u got a positive opk yet?

Zesty-any updates?

As for me unfortunately getting a new doctor where i live is near impossible. Since we are short on doctors and even when a new one comes they normally take in paients who dont have a family doctor. The joys of free health care in a small town!... I do like my doctor, he has been my doctor since the day he delivered me. He is just near retirement now and has many paitents so he is very hard to get in to see. When he retires I will be assigned a new doctor, hopefully one I like. I can see a nurse practitioner but the one that is available right now is not who I want to see. She is the one who told me i was just stressed when I was having a chemical. And also made me wait 3 days for my blood test results....I just know if I went to her I would wonder if she missed something so its a waste of time. A few others recommened I see another nurse practitioner. Of course she is also on holidays next week. So im going to call next week and book an appt for when she is back. Ive already waited this lo g whats another week gonna hurt....


----------



## mommyxofxone

oh andi i hate when they make us wait for results. human medicine can really really suck!!!! 

and no, no positive yet. all negative, all the signs/symptoms of o i was having stopped suddenly, and no more ferning, negative opks and nothing. ANd my temps are going up a bit. so now i don't know if i'm o'ing right now or not i only have creamy cm too so all signs say no except for temps?


----------



## Andi86

mommyxofxone said:


> oh andi i hate when they make us wait for results. human medicine can really really suck!!!!
> 
> and no, no positive yet. all negative, all the signs/symptoms of o i was having stopped suddenly, and no more ferning, negative opks and nothing. ANd my temps are going up a bit. so now i don't know if i'm o'ing right now or not i only have creamy cm too so all signs say no except for temps?

By the looks of your chart I would say you OV on CD15 so I would say u have already. 

Now ladies I may just be paranoid and I know reading symptoms online is like the worst thing you can do but Ive been reading about PCOS lately and I have to say I have a lot of these symptoms since going off the pill. Im starting to freak out a bit that this may be the case for me. I have ance, facial hair growth, weird skin patches (I had one on my neck for like 6 months and had to get steroid cream to get rid of it, now another has appeared), infertility (going on 10 months TTC), miscarriages are common (I just had a chemical in May) and now Im having really long cycles. These things have all happened since going off the pill. Im going to mention my concerns when I see someone about this but I just thought maybe its me being paranoid and wondered if others have experienced these things.

Also another question. You know how you spend time with other women your cycles can sync? Well I work with a lot of women in their menopauseal years...could this be messing up my cycles?


----------



## Berri

Hi ladies. Lots of temping and testing and waiting. Good luck to you all. 

I'm 9wks today. Yay :)

Andi, don't know about the being around menopausal women bit but I do know about pcos. When I came off the pill (prob 2008). My cycles were really long and I started gaining weight and some growing a little facial hair. It took 2yrs for me to be diagnosed (prob cause I wasn't ttc) then after a lot of testing was told in late 2010 I would need medical intervention to conceive. Well, here I am pg with no.2 and no help. So even if that is your diagnosis it's not all doom and gloom.

:dust: :dust:


----------



## mommyxofxone

Andi86 said:


> mommyxofxone said:
> 
> 
> oh andi i hate when they make us wait for results. human medicine can really really suck!!!!
> 
> and no, no positive yet. all negative, all the signs/symptoms of o i was having stopped suddenly, and no more ferning, negative opks and nothing. ANd my temps are going up a bit. so now i don't know if i'm o'ing right now or not i only have creamy cm too so all signs say no except for temps?
> 
> By the looks of your chart I would say you OV on CD15 so I would say u have already.
> 
> Now ladies I may just be paranoid and I know reading symptoms online is like the worst thing you can do but Ive been reading about PCOS lately and I have to say I have a lot of these symptoms since going off the pill. Im starting to freak out a bit that this may be the case for me. I have ance, facial hair growth, weird skin patches (I had one on my neck for like 6 months and had to get steroid cream to get rid of it, now another has appeared), infertility (going on 10 months TTC), miscarriages are common (I just had a chemical in May) and now Im having really long cycles. These things have all happened since going off the pill. Im going to mention my concerns when I see someone about this but I just thought maybe its me being paranoid and wondered if others have experienced these things.
> 
> Also another question. You know how you spend time with other women your cycles can sync? Well I work with a lot of women in their menopauseal years...could this be messing up my cycles?Click to expand...

yeah the chart does look like it doesn't it? well we dtd the last two days just in case, hope it helped, but those opks were negative. :shrug: guess we just wait and see. i will continue the opks for a few days probably until cd21. 

as for the syncing and the menopause women... i'm honestly not sure. I would be concerned too though, i've known plenty of people who have babies that had pcos but it isn't the most wonderful thing to find out. esp. after 10 months of ttc. :(


afm: i just got partial ferning again on my microscope after days of nothing, which could mean it just picked up my estrogen the first time, and then i'm really getting ready to o which would put me most likely... cd 21. i'm hoping it's that, because i don't want to wait til cd28! this is the second ferning i've seen so crossing my fingers that my opks pick something up.

ff is saying i just o'd on cd 15. which is a bit early and again opks and ferning didn't confirm so, not sure. We dtd the last two nights, and everything says we did a good time with timing. So now i'm just waiting to see if it really was O and if i'm in the tww or not? lol so much waiting.


----------



## zestygirl

Mommyx: I agree with Andi. Sure looks like you I'd cd 15 with that temperature. I don't know much about the deeming method but you could do an opk if you get suspicious results as opk checks for LHASA, not estrogen...

Andi: I think PCOS is definitely with investigating. It's not hard to treat, as its all based on hormones - they can give you meds to regulate you. Also: women with PCOS respond very well to certain kinds of fertility treatments due to their producing many eggs! If it is PCOS, don't get scared or anything :) It's totally manageable. There are a TON of other issues much worse that that when it comes to fertility!

Berri and KLa: how are the beans??? I sure hope you will post US pics when the time comes :) so excited for you, and so glad you check in!! Keeps my hopes up!

RC how are you doing? Any updates? 

AFM: I am 8dpo so I'm entering implantation time... The progesterone killed a lot of my symptoms - like, I have NEVER had such sore bbs in my life-the puregon made them GROW like a lot which hurt like indescribable!! the progesterone has made them leas sore, but I hope the growth is permanent...lol! I am not too keen to symptom spot because of the fact that I'm in a medicated cycle. Thinking that will cause a lot of symptoms. I am eager though to see some sign of implantation like cramps or spotting. So far though, nada...


----------



## mommyxofxone

zestygirl said:


> Mommyx: I agree with Andi. Sure looks like you I'd cd 15 with that temperature. I don't know much about the deeming method but you could do an opk if you get suspicious results as opk checks for LHASA, not estrogen...
> 
> Andi: I think PCOS is definitely with investigating. It's not hard to treat, as its all based on hormones - they can give you meds to regulate you. Also: women with PCOS respond very well to certain kinds of fertility treatments due to their producing many eggs! If it is PCOS, don't get scared or anything :) It's totally manageable. There are a TON of other issues much worse that that when it comes to fertility!
> 
> Berri and KLa: how are the beans??? I sure hope you will post US pics when the time comes :) so excited for you, and so glad you check in!! Keeps my hopes up!
> 
> RC how are you doing? Any updates?
> 
> AFM: I am 8dpo so I'm entering implantation time... The progesterone killed a lot of my symptoms - like, I have NEVER had such sore bbs in my life-the puregon made them GROW like a lot which hurt like indescribable!! the progesterone has made them leas sore, but I hope the growth is permanent...lol! I am not too keen to symptom spot because of the fact that I'm in a medicated cycle. Thinking that will cause a lot of symptoms. I am eager though to see some sign of implantation like cramps or spotting. So far though, nada...

oh i know it picks up lh hun i said my ferning scope was positive and that picks up estrogen surges. My opks were negative and so was my ferning the day it says i actually o'd. I have had no signs whatsoever of O and usually it is pretty blaring with the cramps and everything that i get when i am O'ing. So i'm just not sure i trust it. My opks i've been doing since like wednesday and they've been negative every single day. so really not thinking that i actually O'd. And my temps have been known to go up and down, so not thinking i o'd yet! may still be too early. esp since last cycle was a 30 day, this one should be a 40 day. moving o up to cd 20 something.

I also never had any implantation signs !


----------



## KLa826

Hi ladies! I've been following and have my FXd for you all!!! 
I am doing well- a little over 5 weeks now- going to the new OB today for bloodwork. I have been feeling pretty good (knock on wood!)- just tired, sore boobs and constipation (sorry if thats TMI!!!)- im glad im not feeling sick but feeling fairly normal 
makes it hard for me to believe I really am pregnant! Hearing from the dr today will hopefully help it set in more! I'll let you know how everything goes today! 
Thanks for your concern, Zesty!!! I'll be watching for your results and have my fingers and toes crossed for you!


----------



## RC86

I brought this lube the other day called conceive plus. It's quite expensive but I've heard good things from 3 different women at work. I don't usually use it but its ment to keep the sperm alive longer and help them swim better. All 3 women had been TTC for months before trying it them first time using it fell pregnant. Could be coincidence but I figured worth a try. 
Currently I'm day 8 of my cycle and will start my opk tomorrow testing every day. When I get my positive I will try BD'ing with the conceive plus. Hopefully the miracle will happen for me this time! 9th cycle TTC.


----------



## zestygirl

Rc: we have been using pre seed for some time. Wonder if its similar?
I got a bfn today on a FRER :( 11dpo. Pretty upset but I guess there's nothing I can do.... One way or the other. Just wait and see from this point.


----------



## mommyxofxone

RC86 said:


> I brought this lube the other day called conceive plus. It's quite expensive but I've heard good things from 3 different women at work. I don't usually use it but its ment to keep the sperm alive longer and help them swim better. All 3 women had been TTC for months before trying it them first time using it fell pregnant. Could be coincidence but I figured worth a try.
> Currently I'm day 8 of my cycle and will start my opk tomorrow testing every day. When I get my positive I will try BD'ing with the conceive plus. Hopefully the miracle will happen for me this time! 9th cycle TTC.


never used that, we used preseed. didn't do anything for us. I hope that the conceive plus works, i've heard good things about it!!! and fx'd for the 9th cycle!



zestygirl said:


> Rc: we have been using pre seed for some time. Wonder if its similar?
> I got a bfn today on a FRER :( 11dpo. Pretty upset but I guess there's nothing I can do.... One way or the other. Just wait and see from this point.

Your chart still looks good, hang in there, could still be early, when is af due?

6 dpo here, i feel like crap, caught dd's cold, i'm exhausted, trying to get the house clean for sat for her party, and i just want to sleep all the time.


dh and i are going to start looking at baby names, because we like to have them before baby don't really know why just like to be prepared i guess. 

cp is low, closed and medium texture, and creamy cm. Temp up a little this am but not much. my temps are not as they usually are after o so i'm just kind of waiting til the end of the cycle and bd'ing as often as we can stand it lol.


----------



## RC86

zestygirl said:


> Rc: we have been using pre seed for some time. Wonder if its similar?
> I got a bfn today on a FRER :( 11dpo. Pretty upset but I guess there's nothing I can do.... One way or the other. Just wait and see from this point.

I think maybe it is similar to pre seed. Fingers crossed for you getting your BFP...you might of tested too early!


----------



## bubblebelly

hey everyone!!
got my cast off on Wednesday.. and thank God didnt need to do another one as the Xrays showed the fracture to healing quite well.. just my thumb is still pretty blue and swollen and the lower knuckle still hurts if I stretch my thumb or try and pick up something.. 2-4 weeks healing time doctor said.. 
anyway just so glad to be out of that damned bandage!! I was verging on becoming a manic depressive..

I am 12 DPO today and all tests so far big BFNs........ I feel for you Zesty.. =(
AF due in about 1-2 days....
I told myself not to have high hopes this time.. but it still hurts...
had a plan to conceive before I turned 25 (that didnt happen..) 
then hoped before 26...... and the nearer my bday comes the more upset Im getting.
sorry to be such a pain girls!!.......

on another more positive note... I made red velvet cake a few days ago and the cake itself turned out so nice and moist! divided it up and gave it out to my sisters and aunties/uncles families.. cant wait to bake another one!

fingers crossed and baby dust to you all
xxx


----------



## RC86

bubble I totally know how you feel. I've wanted a baby since I was 24 and had been with my boyfriend for 5 years, but as I started saying how much I wanted a baby I found out he didn't want the same things so we ended up breaking up. I found my boyfriend that I am with now who did want the same things but we wanted to get to know each other long enough and make sure we were right for each other before deciding anything about babies. I left it for him to tell me when to come off my pill and start trying only 4 months into being 26 and now I am 2 weeks off being 27 and I wanted to be pregnant by now. Always wanted to be a young mum. Nothing ever goes as planned :(

I've just started my opk's again yesterday and looking forward to trying this conceive plus. I've looked on amazon for the reviews and thought I would show you all the great praise it gets.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/product-re...dp_top_cm_cr_acr_txt?ie=UTF8&showViewpoints=1


----------



## mommyxofxone

bubblebelly said:


> hey everyone!!
> got my cast off on Wednesday.. and thank God didnt need to do another one as the Xrays showed the fracture to healing quite well.. just my thumb is still pretty blue and swollen and the lower knuckle still hurts if I stretch my thumb or try and pick up something.. 2-4 weeks healing time doctor said..
> anyway just so glad to be out of that damned bandage!! I was verging on becoming a manic depressive..
> 
> I am 12 DPO today and all tests so far big BFNs........ I feel for you Zesty.. =(
> AF due in about 1-2 days....
> I told myself not to have high hopes this time.. but it still hurts...
> had a plan to conceive before I turned 25 (that didnt happen..)
> then hoped before 26...... and the nearer my bday comes the more upset Im getting.
> sorry to be such a pain girls!!.......
> 
> on another more positive note... I made red velvet cake a few days ago and the cake itself turned out so nice and moist! divided it up and gave it out to my sisters and aunties/uncles families.. cant wait to bake another one!
> 
> fingers crossed and baby dust to you all
> xxx

don't be sorry hun, it's really crushing when this doesn't go as we plan. you know we spend so much time making sure we don't get pregnant until the right time, and then we can't. how does that even work out. I"ve been off birth control since a year before trying for dd. i still had to work at it. and now dd is 2, and i still will have to work at it. how does it all work? not fair. i thought we were supposed to be more fertile after the first. Ha. not for me.



RC86 said:


> bubble I totally know how you feel. I've wanted a baby since I was 24 and had been with my boyfriend for 5 years, but as I started saying how much I wanted a baby I found out he didn't want the same things so we ended up breaking up. I found my boyfriend that I am with now who did want the same things but we wanted to get to know each other long enough and make sure we were right for each other before deciding anything about babies. I left it for him to tell me when to come off my pill and start trying only 4 months into being 26 and now I am 2 weeks off being 27 and I wanted to be pregnant by now. Always wanted to be a young mum. Nothing ever goes as planned :(
> 
> I've just started my opk's again yesterday and looking forward to trying this conceive plus. I've looked on amazon for the reviews and thought I would show you all the great praise it gets.
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/product-re...dp_top_cm_cr_acr_txt?ie=UTF8&showViewpoints=1



You're right hun, nothing ever goes as planned. but maybe it'll be better than you imagined now right? Everything happens for a reason. good luck with your opks!!!



Zesty- your chart looks great!!!!!!



afm- af style cramps this am, but just waiting to get to testing day.


----------



## bubblebelly

Hey RC.... hope the OPK's are going well!!..
and let us know how the experience with the conceive plus goes!
mommy - have you tested???

ive been testing every single day and nothing but stark white results...

I am already 1 and a half days late for AF...
meant to have cramps and full blown AF by now.. but nothing..

annoyed that I am in limbo now! 
the last time I was late with AF i had a chemical...
do not want to go through with that again...
=(


----------



## mommyxofxone

bubblebelly said:


> Hey RC.... hope the OPK's are going well!!..
> and let us know how the experience with the conceive plus goes!
> mommy - have you tested???
> 
> ive been testing every single day and nothing but stark white results...
> 
> I am already 1 and a half days late for AF...
> meant to have cramps and full blown AF by now.. but nothing..
> 
> annoyed that I am in limbo now!
> the last time I was late with AF i had a chemical...
> do not want to go through with that again...
> =(

Hey bubble, nope i haven't tested yet, i'm having some good signs but afraid at the same time. had a serious heatwave today, which is not normal before af. normally i'm cold the days leading up. I even took my temp which was 99.1 And i'm a complete only in the 97s. The days leading up to my bfp with dd, i was driving home from work, af was due friday, i think it was the same day i got my negative, (10dpo) and i was SO hot. it was november and i was blasting the air con in the car. i remember thinking it was weird and i must be getting sick. Nothing else happened, it passed later that day and didn't come back. So 10dpo is too early for me yet, i know i'd get a neg even if i WAS pg. so the plan is to test tues or wed (if i can hold out to wed) at 12 and 13 dpo, when i got my pos with dd. It's also the same lot! so i know they're good. 

i'm so sorry about the limbo, i HATE that. are you sure about O date? maybeyou were a few days later?


----------



## bubblebelly

WOW MOMMY! you're signs sound good so far!
what is your temp like now? well its tuesday now haha.. let us know if you end up testing!

RC/Zesty - how are you girls doing??? zesty are you still testing???
RC any positive OPK's yet?? are you doing anything for your BDAY =)

I am still testing and still getting negatives.. =(
I bought a digital - CBD (omg so expensive here!! AUD$20 !! for ONE)
and it came up Not Pregnant..
not sure why I thought I'd get a different result using it but thought I would try my luck lol..

today would have been CD3....

ummm I didnt use OPK's this month only because my last BFN from last month really upset me.. and I just didnt want to stress myself out this time..thought I'd just see how it all goes and BD whenever DH was up for it.. and we managed one time 
Im assuming I ovulated around CD14-CD15.. my cycles have been pretty spot on being 26-27 days and the only time I was late like this was with my chemical pregnancy I had back in March.. but right after that happened luckily my cycles went back to normal..

anyway so im around 16dpo now.. and CD30... 

feeling flustered because my hopes are starting to go up again and I really dont want to be disappointed again =( 

i hate how we get completely consumed with TTC thoughts and obsess about everything...!! first its waiting to O.. then its waiting for two weeks...
now its waiting for AF!!!! (or a BFP)

*rips hair out*


----------



## mommyxofxone

bubblebelly said:


> WOW MOMMY! you're signs sound good so far!
> what is your temp like now? well its tuesday now haha.. let us know if you end up testing!
> 
> RC/Zesty - how are you girls doing??? zesty are you still testing???
> RC any positive OPK's yet?? are you doing anything for your BDAY =)
> 
> I am still testing and still getting negatives.. =(
> I bought a digital - CBD (omg so expensive here!! AUD$20 !! for ONE)
> and it came up Not Pregnant..
> not sure why I thought I'd get a different result using it but thought I would try my luck lol..
> 
> today would have been CD3....
> 
> ummm I didnt use OPK's this month only because my last BFN from last month really upset me.. and I just didnt want to stress myself out this time..thought I'd just see how it all goes and BD whenever DH was up for it.. and we managed one time
> Im assuming I ovulated around CD14-CD15.. my cycles have been pretty spot on being 26-27 days and the only time I was late like this was with my chemical pregnancy I had back in March.. but right after that happened luckily my cycles went back to normal..
> 
> anyway so im around 16dpo now.. and CD30...
> 
> feeling flustered because my hopes are starting to go up again and I really dont want to be disappointed again =(
> 
> i hate how we get completely consumed with TTC thoughts and obsess about everything...!! first its waiting to O.. then its waiting for two weeks...
> now its waiting for AF!!!! (or a BFP)
> 
> *rips hair out*

thanks hun i will be testing in the am. i'm super nervous and scared. and pretty sure it'll be a bfn. i'm starting to bloat pretty bad but still no cramping, no coldness since i usually have that the days leading up, i really don't know. if i think too much about it i could really get my hopes up waaaaaaaaay too high. trying not to do that to myself. 

I'm so sorry you're having such a rough time waiting right now. i also know that some ladies have said the cddigi is NOT as sensitive as some of their other ones, like they got bfps on everything else before their digi. 

and yeah everything is waiting, for the rest of time. even if you get pregnant. then it's waiting to each milestone, trimester, u/s, birth, etc. always waiting. and worrying. don't forget that. sometimes i wonder why so many of us willingly put ourselves through it! must be insane.


----------



## mommyxofxone

btw bubbles here it's only just monday night! lol, so i will be testing in the am and will update as soon as it's done.


----------



## bubblebelly

try not to be too too nervous! but i'll be doing a little prayer for you either way!.
fingers crossed and lots of babydust.. 
the one thing I am holding on to right now.. is that even though i am getting BFNs..
its better than having AF ...!!
but the limbo wait is still torturous!!


so dont lose hope until we both start bleeding I guess lol!!

i know im such an idiot! spending $$ on the digi.. and I couldnt even leave it alone..
i peed on it as soon as I took it home lol !!
i should have just waited till I saw something on the cheapies first..
Im getting horrible evaps lately on those stupid things which is pissing me off heaps..
I keep squinting at them thinking they could be something - but it really isnt..

I usually start to cramp when AF is about to arrive too.. and my lower belly will bloat up heaps.. but Im getting no cramps.. and not much bloating.. but have been to the loo twice today already.. oops.. 

I guess us women will do anything for things we love! and that even means for our unborn children!! arent we just the most selfless species ;) hahaha.... 
I have a GF who accidentally fell pregnant and she is 6 months along now..
but she's been really down about it because she wanted to work on her marriage first and settle with their mortgage etc.. 
but I just think.. marriage issues will always be there, whether its one issue or another!.. and the mortgage wont disappear overnight either..
and she doesnt seem that excited about it..... I COMPLETELY understand that some people are going to be a little adverse to being pregnant if its not planned..
but she knows ive been wanting to be a mother since i got married 4 years ago..
and she knows how hard it is in general for some people to get pregnant..
i dont know.. i guess.. i just feel more excited for her than she is for herself?
i keep asking if she's keeping a scrapbook and writing and posting thoughts/memories of her pregnancy.. or if she's documenting her bump progress! or if she's packed her hospital bag yet! or gone to any birthing classes!.. and she only says she's too busy and cant be stuffed doing anything! too tired after coming home from work etc etc.. 
maybe im being too inconsiderate.. but I just feel like I wouldnt want to regret not wholeheartedly enjoying the pregnancy for the first time!!..

rant over lol sorry..


----------



## bubblebelly

good luck with the testing mommy! and have a nice night
didnt realise about our time difference.. hehehe... I kinda wish you were in my hemisphere now! just to speed you up lol!..

I wonder how RC and Zesty are going!
yoo hooo !!! hope you girls are doing okay

xxx


----------



## bubblebelly

oh no... 
=(
im starting to get cramps!!!!!!!

no no no no... AF pleeeeease dont come!!!


:cry::cry::cry:


----------



## bubblebelly

I've started spotting

:cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:

i dont know how many of these cycles I can take...


----------



## RC86

Aww no bubble...I hope it stopped at the spotting! I hate the building your hopes up because your late and you kind of convince yourself that you could defo be pregnant this time and no matter how many BFN to get you still hold hope! Then your AF starts and you go though it all over again!! Hugs for you!!

I'm still waiting for a positive on the opk, it should be in a day or 2. With my job at the moment though BD has kinda taken a back step. To stick the cherry on the top of the cake a girl at work yesterday was telling me how much my job (flight attendant) can affect fertility and how so many of her friends have mc's and I also no some girls I work with who have and I've never put 2 and 2 together. She was saying its because always being in a pressurised cabin and the radiation affects your body in more ways then you think. So I've spent today before getting ready for work trying to google something on it, I couldn't find any information on it. Got me worried! There are girls who have babies though so I'm hoping its not true.

I've not made any plans for my birthday, I know I'm only turning 27 but I just don't want to think too much about it or make a big deal over it lol maybe just a meal out with my boyfriend.

Not started using the conceive plus yet, I'm going to start around now though.


----------



## mommyxofxone

bubblebelly said:


> try not to be too too nervous! but i'll be doing a little prayer for you either way!.
> fingers crossed and lots of babydust..
> the one thing I am holding on to right now.. is that even though i am getting BFNs..
> its better than having AF ...!!
> but the limbo wait is still torturous!!
> 
> 
> so dont lose hope until we both start bleeding I guess lol!!
> 
> i know im such an idiot! spending $$ on the digi.. and I couldnt even leave it alone..
> i peed on it as soon as I took it home lol !!
> i should have just waited till I saw something on the cheapies first..
> Im getting horrible evaps lately on those stupid things which is pissing me off heaps..
> I keep squinting at them thinking they could be something - but it really isnt..
> 
> I usually start to cramp when AF is about to arrive too.. and my lower belly will bloat up heaps.. but Im getting no cramps.. and not much bloating.. but have been to the loo twice today already.. oops..
> 
> I guess us women will do anything for things we love! and that even means for our unborn children!! arent we just the most selfless species ;) hahaha....
> I have a GF who accidentally fell pregnant and she is 6 months along now..
> but she's been really down about it because she wanted to work on her marriage first and settle with their mortgage etc..
> but I just think.. marriage issues will always be there, whether its one issue or another!.. and the mortgage wont disappear overnight either..
> and she doesnt seem that excited about it..... I COMPLETELY understand that some people are going to be a little adverse to being pregnant if its not planned..
> but she knows ive been wanting to be a mother since i got married 4 years ago..
> and she knows how hard it is in general for some people to get pregnant..
> i dont know.. i guess.. i just feel more excited for her than she is for herself?
> i keep asking if she's keeping a scrapbook and writing and posting thoughts/memories of her pregnancy.. or if she's documenting her bump progress! or if she's packed her hospital bag yet! or gone to any birthing classes!.. and she only says she's too busy and cant be stuffed doing anything! too tired after coming home from work etc etc..
> maybe im being too inconsiderate.. but I just feel like I wouldnt want to regret not wholeheartedly enjoying the pregnancy for the first time!!..
> 
> rant over lol sorry..

oh no worries hun, don't feel bad for venting. that's why we're all here you know? And i understand. it's really hard seeing friends go through it before us, ESP. when they don't seem to enjoy any of it. 

i loved second tri- although the rest i could've done without, i was zombie tired in the beginning and miserable in the end, but i do miss it. i loved the little milestones, and waiting week to week to see what size fruit my baby was. 

I really hope when baby does get here it changes for her, and she really loves baby.

i had some marriage issues before baby, but after baby things have really gotten so much better for us. So i'm really glad we decided she was what we wanted.


----------



## mommyxofxone

oh btw, blaring white :bfn: this am :cry:


----------



## Andi86

Hey ladies, 
Sorry I havent been on here to much just checking in every once in a while. Its been hard cause i still havent got AF...CD 69...have an appt today so wish me luck maybe ill know more of whats going on.

Mommy-sorry you got a BFN but its not over until AF shows FX for you!

RC- i know your not supposed to fly during third tri but i dunno if it can affect early on.

Bubble- sorry you started spotting..did Af show?


----------



## mommyxofxone

Hi andi, i can't believe you're on cycle day 69!!!! wow!!!! that's ridiculous!!!! 

no sign of af today yet, at 13dpo. And no normal cramping just nothing! just waiting.

and depends on who you talk to because my friend lives over seas and her dr told her it was ok to fly in third tri (if she was pregnant) and give birth here in the states. She wound up not getting pregnant but her drs seem to think it's ok!!!


----------



## Andi86

Well they took blood tests to check my hCG, FSH, LH, TSH levels. Hoping this gives some answers to why my AF is so late and that its a easy fix.


----------



## mommyxofxone

Andi86 said:


> Well they took blood tests to check my hCG, FSH, LH, TSH levels. Hoping this gives some answers to why my AF is so late and that its a easy fix.

well at least they did that!!! how long for results?


----------



## Andi86

mommyxofxone said:


> Andi86 said:
> 
> 
> Well they took blood tests to check my hCG, FSH, LH, TSH levels. Hoping this gives some answers to why my AF is so late and that its a easy fix.
> 
> well at least they did that!!! how long for results?Click to expand...

She said by Friday


----------



## bubblebelly

hey girls..
well I've been out since yesterday..
AF came full blown 3-4 days late..
what a way to get hopeful and then be let down...

hey andi - great to hear from you again.. i hope you're results come back with a positive outcome.. Im sure there will be a way to treat and regulate your cycle again..


----------



## mommyxofxone

Andi86 said:


> mommyxofxone said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andi86 said:
> 
> 
> Well they took blood tests to check my hCG, FSH, LH, TSH levels. Hoping this gives some answers to why my AF is so late and that its a easy fix.
> 
> well at least they did that!!! how long for results?Click to expand...
> 
> She said by FridayClick to expand...

not too bad then, fx'd it's nothing major.



bubblebelly said:


> hey girls..
> well I've been out since yesterday..
> AF came full blown 3-4 days late..
> what a way to get hopeful and then be let down...
> 
> hey andi - great to hear from you again.. i hope you're results come back with a positive outcome.. Im sure there will be a way to treat and regulate your cycle again..

Hey hun i just got hit by af this am. new cycle to us!


----------



## bubblebelly

bubblebelly said:


> hey girls..
> well I've been out since yesterday..
> AF came full blown 3-4 days late..
> what a way to get hopeful and then be let down...
> 
> hey andi - great to hear from you again.. i hope you're results come back with a positive outcome.. Im sure there will be a way to treat and regulate your cycle again..

Hey hun i just got hit by af this am. new cycle to us![/QUOTE]


oh that sucks!! I was hoping you'd get your BFP !!!
yes new cycle to us mommy.. countdown to Ovulation then!!...

my AF is behaving weird again.. =(
not only did it come nearly 4 days late which never happens..
I've bled only for 1-2 days.. its completely stopped now.. 
the exact same thing happened with my CP earlier this year.. and its all a little dejavu...
I really hope its not the case and that it will atleast trail off with some spotting but I havnt had anything all day today...


----------



## RC86

Bubbles I hope your not going though it again. Sometimes trying for a baby is so cruel!

I ovulated on Wednesday so I'm now going though the 2ww again. I have had some stomach cramps this morning like AF cramps but I'm not looking into it too much, could be anything. Fingers crossed this is cycle 9 TTC but my first cycle using conceive plus...so I'm holding out with a little hope this is the month!! I should be testing on the 28th. Would make the most perfect late birthday present if I got my BFP.

Good luck to all in the 2ww and sorry to the girls who's AF has risen its ugly head, its the start of a new cycle though so hopefully this will be the one! Baby dust to you all!!


----------



## Andi86

Well got my blood test results back. hCG level was at 1. So that rules pregnancy out which I was already certain wasn't the case, but good to know for sure. My FSH, LH, TSH were all in the normal range. So Monday they want me to go get another blood test to check my hemoglobin a1c. They are also booking me in for an ultrasound, but that could be 5 weeks before I get in for one. So back to the waiting game, but at least they are doing something now. She also mentioned putting me on some sort of prescription to "jump start my period" that is depending on the ultrasound though.


----------



## mommyxofxone

i hate having to take meds to do anything. ugh. Did she at least give you an idea?


----------



## Andi86

Not really. I didnt ask to much either because I was at work on the phone with her. In a cubicle with coworkers all around me so didnt want anyone to hear what we were talking about. All she said is the ultrasound is to check my ovaries so im assuming checking for PCOS...


----------



## mommyxofxone

i was wondering if thats what they were curious about. not that i know a lot about it, just that sounds similar to what my friend went through. :( she's got a healthy baby girl now by the way. :) So it may take a little time but you'll get there.


----------



## Andi86

Thanks that gives me hope. Im thinking of taking a break from ttc....i mean i am kinda forced to anyway since I dont have normal cycles right now. I guess just take the ntnp approach and hopfully something happens Im just tired of stressing over it all. My husband and I want to take a trip early next year like in Jan or Feb(depending on if i get pregnant of course) we didnt travel this year cause we both started new jobs. Id kind of like to go on another tropical vacation somewhere before I have a baby. I dunno maybe ill just focus on that and if I dont end up pregnant by then ill start really trying again after.


----------



## mommyxofxone

understand hun i just hope it happens for you easily enough. i know my friend was on clomid for awhile, but she stopped, and had that hsg test? it cleared out everything inside and she conceived naturally right after.


----------



## bubblebelly

hey girls! how is everyone doing..
im nearly winding down with AF.. its been a weird cycle again this time
with 1-2 days bleed.. and then nothing for 1-2 days.. and now im spotting..
I've taken more tests and ofcourse all negative.. 

I've ordered more OPK's but i probably wont use them this cycle..
we'll see how it goes.. the energy and stress that culminates from trying to pinpoint O does my head in! I cant even imagine trying to Temp!! I think I'd go insane!!

one thing I have noticed though - is that I use to get lots of EWCM.. and now the last few cycles.. I hardly get any...
=( 
I tried taking Evening Primrose Oil to help increase it.. but it didnt do anything for me unfortunately..

I got so demotivated with all the BFNs that Ive even stopped taking my folic acid/prenatal vitamins... urghh........ feel like its becoming such a chore..

why didnt they ever tell us that falling pregnant in your 20s would be THIS hard!..
the way they go on about protection during your teens!!! 
would make you wonder if maybe our teens were the perfect time to get them all out young and early !! lolll i joke i joke!..
but while on that tangent... my mum had my sisters all done and out between 17-23... 
and had me pretty "late" according to her at 31..
how things change so much from generation to generation - it amazes me..!!!

here's to our BFPs in September then!??!??!?!?! *fingers tightly crossed*

ps/ where is Zesty!? hope she's alright!! 
x


----------



## mommyxofxone

bubblebelly said:


> hey girls! how is everyone doing..
> im nearly winding down with AF.. its been a weird cycle again this time
> with 1-2 days bleed.. and then nothing for 1-2 days.. and now im spotting..
> I've taken more tests and ofcourse all negative..
> 
> I've ordered more OPK's but i probably wont use them this cycle..
> we'll see how it goes.. the energy and stress that culminates from trying to pinpoint O does my head in! I cant even imagine trying to Temp!! I think I'd go insane!!
> 
> one thing I have noticed though - is that I use to get lots of EWCM.. and now the last few cycles.. I hardly get any...
> =(
> I tried taking Evening Primrose Oil to help increase it.. but it didnt do anything for me unfortunately..
> 
> I got so demotivated with all the BFNs that Ive even stopped taking my folic acid/prenatal vitamins... urghh........ feel like its becoming such a chore..
> 
> why didnt they ever tell us that falling pregnant in your 20s would be THIS hard!..
> the way they go on about protection during your teens!!!
> would make you wonder if maybe our teens were the perfect time to get them all out young and early !! lolll i joke i joke!..
> but while on that tangent... my mum had my sisters all done and out between 17-23...
> and had me pretty "late" according to her at 31..
> how things change so much from generation to generation - it amazes me..!!!
> 
> here's to our BFPs in September then!??!??!?!?! *fingers tightly crossed*
> 
> ps/ where is Zesty!? hope she's alright!!
> x

was just going to ask about zesty, hope she is doing ok, looks like her temps are still above coverline but no positive test yet :/ 

and well the bc they put us on can make it take up to 5 years sometimes to get pg after. so, yeah, that's a problem. And think about it, yeah we're living longer nowadays but our fertile years, the most ones anyway WERE in the teenage years before that so i think that even if our medicine changed and can keep us alive longer, i do believe the basics of our bodies remained the same, so that the best time of conception is in teenage years- early 20s. And the later we wait, the harder it gets. just my own personal beliefs. So we load ourselves with bc, which is altering our bodies, for some women it is really bad too. I know my mom had me when she was 31. by accident, but had been off the meds for a few years. 

and my friend, took her 7 years to conceive. sad really. 

i was off bc for about a year and a half before i got pg. now i' haven't been on any since after dd either, because i was afraid it would do more harm if i wanted another.


----------



## zestygirl

Hi, Ladies; I know I've been away a while. I went on vacation and we booked a cottage WAAAAAY up north to get a bit of R&R. I needed it. Found out I was not preggers and it was very depressing to learn that the IUI was a failure.

I am already peaking as far as ovulation! My test was really dark today (only day 9) so I think last month with the progesterone and the FSH I was taking really messed up my cycle, and here I am ovulating barely a week into my cycle. 

I have low hopes. Its been a really tough BFN month. We really need to see a BFP this month. Cottage was really nice, did not think about TTC at all. It was a needed and welcome break after the disappointment of coming up empty handed again. (sorry, I know I sound negative. I am trying to be a little more hopeful since I'm gearing up to ovulate in the next day or so.)

Andi; how is your testing going? RC, Bubble & Mommy I am sorry to see you are in my boat with the BFN. At least we have this month to try again. :)


----------



## mommyxofxone

oh zesty i'm sorry. are you doing iui again this month? what's the plan?


----------



## Andi86

zestygirl said:


> Hi, Ladies; I know I've been away a while. I went on vacation and we booked a cottage WAAAAAY up north to get a bit of R&R. I needed it. Found out I was not preggers and it was very depressing to learn that the IUI was a failure.
> 
> I am already peaking as far as ovulation! My test was really dark today (only day 8) so I think last month with the progesterone and the FSH I was taking really messed up my cycle, and here I am ovulating barely a week into my cycle.
> 
> I have low hopes. Its been a really tough BFN month. We really need to see a BFP this month. Cottage was really nice, did not think about TTC at all. It was a needed and welcome break after the disappointment of coming up empty handed again. (sorry, I know I sound negative. I am trying to be a little more hopeful since I'm gearing up to ovulate in the next day or so.)
> 
> Andi; how is your testing going? RC, Bubble & Mommy I am sorry to see you are in my boat with the BFN. At least we have this month to try again. :)

Hey Zesty! Sorry to hear the IUI failed. Good for you to get away to the cottage though...sometimes u just need to get away from TTC for a bit. Whats the next step?

As for me....going on CD 75 :( Gave more blood today for them to check my blood sugar levels. Waiting to hear when my ultrasound is they said up to a 5 week wait so Im trying to be paitent. A happy note... its the DH and my 2nd wedding anniversary in about a half hour (aug 20th)!


----------



## RC86

I've not tested yet I'm on cd 21 and I'm waiting until next week to test.

It sounds as though we are all losing a bit of hope :(


----------



## zestygirl

Good morning, all. 
Andi: I am sure you will get some answers, I just hope you get them soon!
RC: I have my fingers and toes crossed for you!!! What this thread needs is a nice, fat, BFP! I really want you to get yours!
Mommy: I know what you mean about the bc. I have not taken any since I had depo in 2004 and I had a stroke after getting my first shot. On top of that, I bled for 3 months straight. I will never know if the stroke was caused by the depo with certainty, but, the doctors seemed to think it was the most obvious risk factor. 

Also - I got pregnant naturally when I was 35. So, I guess 4 years on it should not be impossible for me to do it again.

I have an appointment to get my AMH number on Wednesday. It's the most definitive test currently available for testing ovarian reserve and can estimate time to menopause with a high level of accuracy. I should've had my results weeks ago, but I was at the cottage - and they won't give me the number over the phone!! :(

I am going to be hopeful that my number is above 10. That will be enough for me to continue being optimistic.


----------



## mommyxofxone

Andi86 said:


> zestygirl said:
> 
> 
> Hi, Ladies; I know I've been away a while. I went on vacation and we booked a cottage WAAAAAY up north to get a bit of R&R. I needed it. Found out I was not preggers and it was very depressing to learn that the IUI was a failure.
> 
> I am already peaking as far as ovulation! My test was really dark today (only day 8) so I think last month with the progesterone and the FSH I was taking really messed up my cycle, and here I am ovulating barely a week into my cycle.
> 
> I have low hopes. Its been a really tough BFN month. We really need to see a BFP this month. Cottage was really nice, did not think about TTC at all. It was a needed and welcome break after the disappointment of coming up empty handed again. (sorry, I know I sound negative. I am trying to be a little more hopeful since I'm gearing up to ovulate in the next day or so.)
> 
> Andi; how is your testing going? RC, Bubble & Mommy I am sorry to see you are in my boat with the BFN. At least we have this month to try again. :)
> 
> Hey Zesty! Sorry to hear the IUI failed. Good for you to get away to the cottage though...sometimes u just need to get away from TTC for a bit. Whats the next step?
> 
> As for me....going on CD 75 :( Gave more blood today for them to check my blood sugar levels. Waiting to hear when my ultrasound is they said up to a 5 week wait so Im trying to be paitent. A happy note... its the DH and my 2nd wedding anniversary in about a half hour (aug 20th)!Click to expand...

cd 75! oh my gosh, that's terrible hun i'm so sorry, and 5 weeks til an u/s? that's just freaking ridiculous. congrats on the wedding anniversary hun!!!! 



RC86 said:


> I've not tested yet I'm on cd 21 and I'm waiting until next week to test.
> 
> It sounds as though we are all losing a bit of hope :(

yeah.... kind of feels that way.... :(



zestygirl said:


> Good morning, all.
> Andi: I am sure you will get some answers, I just hope you get them soon!
> RC: I have my fingers and toes crossed for you!!! What this thread needs is a nice, fat, BFP! I really want you to get yours!
> Mommy: I know what you mean about the bc. I have not taken any since I had depo in 2004 and I had a stroke after getting my first shot. On top of that, I bled for 3 months straight. I will never know if the stroke was caused by the depo with certainty, but, the doctors seemed to think it was the most obvious risk factor.
> 
> Also - I got pregnant naturally when I was 35. So, I guess 4 years on it should not be impossible for me to do it again.
> 
> I have an appointment to get my AMH number on Wednesday. It's the most definitive test currently available for testing ovarian reserve and can estimate time to menopause with a high level of accuracy. I should've had my results weeks ago, but I was at the cottage - and they won't give me the number over the phone!! :(
> 
> I am going to be hopeful that my number is above 10. That will be enough for me to continue being optimistic.

omg, a stroke?! i hate those damn depo shots. they cause so many horrible things! i'm so sorry zesty. :( and i also hate drs won't give numbers over the phone! no way to make money if you dont' come into the office though eh?


----------



## Wishing1010

Hey ladies! I hope you are all doing well. Been MIA after a miscarriage last cycle but back to try for the 35th time this month. Started EPO, B-Complex (possibly have a short LP), BBT, hubby on a multi-vit, BD'ing every other day, and going to start OPK's in a few days. 
Whew...I am giving it all for the next few months, then giving up and going to the specialist. On CD12, of a 36-day cycle. :) 

Looks like some ladies have had some great news, while others have not. I sure hope that the BFP's start rolling in for us all very soon! FX and LOOOOTTTTTTSSSS of Baby Dust!


----------



## zestygirl

Mommy: You're totally right. Money indeed. With AMH you can easily google the significance of the number, so, they keep that info under wraps....

Welcome back Wishing! Good to see you are full of positive energy for your next attempt!! I will try to absorb some good vibes from you! :)

My DH and I should have BD'd last night but we were both too tired. I've gotten very sick of having to 'beg' him to participate in the baby-making. We BD'd the night before and I'm pretty sure I already O'd so I'm leaving it alone.


----------



## Wishing1010

zestygirl said:


> Mommy: You're totally right. Money indeed. With AMH you can easily google the significance of the number, so, they keep that info under wraps....
> 
> Welcome back Wishing! Good to see you are full of positive energy for your next attempt!! I will try to absorb some good vibes from you! :)
> 
> My DH and I should have BD'd last night but we were both too tired. I've gotten very sick of having to 'beg' him to participate in the baby-making. We BD'd the night before and I'm pretty sure I already O'd so I'm leaving it alone.

It does start to seem like a chore after having to have specific sex days. I hate that part about all of this. It almost takes the fun out of it. :( Everytime he wants to spontaneously have sex, I automatically think about what CD it is, how it would line up with O-time, etc. I miss just jumping each other when the mood hits us!!!! And, during the work week, it is so much harder because we are tired, just as you mentioned. I really wish I knew it was going to be this hard, I would have tried back when we were having sex every day in the beginning of our love. Hahahaha!


----------



## zestygirl

Totally agree. The forced scheduling of sex has not made us resentful, but it has turned it into a chore. And for some reason I feel like I'm the one pushing for us to get it done. We've resorted to - ahem - "short cuts" which is depressing because we are just not in the mood sometimes, and our only goal in hitting the sack is to conceive....I totally thought the same about wishing we would have tried when we first met and would BD alllll the time...I do not enjoy BD being turned into a job and I don't think he does either. I wish I could just, like, save it in the fridge or something and put it in when I needed it. lol...I know that's disgusting but, I it would be so great if we could separate TTC from Sex!!!


----------



## Wishing1010

zestygirl said:


> Totally agree. The forced scheduling of sex has not made us resentful, but it has turned it into a chore. And for some reason I feel like I'm the one pushing for us to get it done. We've resorted to - ahem - "short cuts" which is depressing because we are just not in the mood sometimes, and our only goal in hitting the sack is to conceive....I totally thought the same about wishing we would have tried when we first met and would BD alllll the time...I do not enjoy BD being turned into a job and I don't think he does either. I wish I could just, like, save it in the fridge or something and put it in when I needed it. lol...I know that's disgusting but, I it would be so great if we could separate TTC from Sex!!!

Amen!!! This is our first month of BD'ing every other day, so I hope it makes progress so we can focus on making love, not just TTC. I'm afraid if we keep going this route, he will get bored and not want to anymore. FX that we all see some results soon and can focus on the good stuff. :)


----------



## bubblebelly

Hi girls!
how is everyone doing??
hope you all had a lovely weekend.. 
I was planning to NTNP this cycle.. but ended up using a few OPKs that were lying around yesterday.. (CD12/13)
it had two very dark lines.. 
DH was up for some BDing, which was really nice because he's drive hasnt been the greatest these last few years and it made me happy to see the effort he put it!
Oh! and I purchased some preseed last week for the first time ever and we used it last night..
it's great as a lube.. and doesnt feel uncomfortable inside or anything..
I wasnt really sure how to use it to be honest lol..
I kinda just put a tiny bit inside me prior to BD.. (although it could have either evaporated or dribbled out.. not really sure)
and we used it as lubrication during BD (sorry if its TMI)
so Im due to ovulate I guess today or tomorrow.. I'll do another OPK today just to see if my surge is still peaking.
so here's to another month!!! baby dust girls... hang in there!!
xx


----------



## bubblebelly

ps/ RC when are you testing?? thinking of you and really hoping you'll get a BFP.. when's your bday? i'll be sad to know if we all missed it!!
mommyofone: are you ovulating yet? what's the updates..
zesty: are you already in the TWW? good luck and am sorry to hear the last cycle didnt work out.. 
wishing1010: where abouts are you in your cycle now? lots of babydust and am amazed at your determination and perseverance. lots of baby dust love!
andi: happy anniversary!!! hope you guys had a lovely time celebrating.. any news of when your ultrasound is? 

xx


----------



## mommyxofxone

hi hun sorry was on vacataion from wed to today. just got home. did first opk- was neg, but there is a faint line coming up so that's good at least. i SHOULD o on thursday :)


----------



## bubblebelly

hey!!
how was your vay-kay!? 

well i did another OPK today.. and its a huge POSITIVE..
Do you think with BD last night, I am still in the game?
 



Attached Files:







IMG_3752.jpg
File size: 17.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## mommyxofxone

bubblebelly said:


> hey!!
> how was your vay-kay!?
> 
> well i did another OPK today.. and its a huge POSITIVE..
> Do you think with BD last night, I am still in the game?

vacation was decent, few annoying things (We went with my family) but overall good. 

i just started my opks last night, huge negative lol! but partial ferning this am.

And So with your OPK, you are def still in the game, but you need to dtd the day of the pos, and the two days following. So if you didn't get it last night, you need to do it today and tomorrow. They say as soon as you get that pos to do it the three days until you get a confirmed O (like if you temp) just to make sure. so get on it tonight and tomorrow too!!! fx'd for you hun.


----------



## RC86

Hi girls...it was my birthday on Saturday and I've had a lovely weekend. It's been a bank holiday here so its been a long weekend. I have had some drinks but kept it to a minimum. 

I'm not holding out much hope, I've had no signs of pregnancy this month despite using the conceive plus and now I'm getting cramps like AF is coming which it properly will in next day or 2 :-( 

Boyfriend made me cry on birthday, he brought me a gift labeled "for our future baby" and inside was a set of baby grows...the cutest little things but it made me sad to know how much he wants it too and its not happening. He did it as a nice gesture I know but I don't think he expected the reaction he got from me which was to burst out crying pointing out the obvious that we don't have a baby :-( never mind they are in a draw now ready for the day we do have a baby!

Other big news is we've had an offer accepted on our first house! Buying our first home together is exciting and we can stop wasting money on renting YAY!!

Hope everything is going well with all you girlies...best of luck with your lube bubbles!!


----------



## bubblebelly

i just wrote this uber LONG post in reply to you girls..
and just when I hit the reply button it conked out.. and my message is gone..

=(


----------



## Berri

Hi girls, just checking in. Bubble, that is almost exactly what my OPK looked like when I got my BFP and we dtd the night before, missed the night I got the OPK and bd the night after. Fingers crossed :hugs:

I am really hoping to see a couple of BFPs on this thread soon ladies. Sending lots and lots of :dust: your way.


----------



## mommyxofxone

RC86 said:


> Hi girls...it was my birthday on Saturday and I've had a lovely weekend. It's been a bank holiday here so its been a long weekend. I have had some drinks but kept it to a minimum.
> 
> I'm not holding out much hope, I've had no signs of pregnancy this month despite using the conceive plus and now I'm getting cramps like AF is coming which it properly will in next day or 2 :-(
> 
> Boyfriend made me cry on birthday, he brought me a gift labeled "for our future baby" and inside was a set of baby grows...the cutest little things but it made me sad to know how much he wants it too and its not happening. He did it as a nice gesture I know but I don't think he expected the reaction he got from me which was to burst out crying pointing out the obvious that we don't have a baby :-( never mind they are in a draw now ready for the day we do have a baby!
> 
> Other big news is we've had an offer accepted on our first house! Buying our first home together is exciting and we can stop wasting money on renting YAY!!
> 
> Hope everything is going well with all you girlies...best of luck with your lube bubbles!!

i'm so sorry that happened like that :( but super excited about your house!!!! i hope the process goes smoothly for you, ours was a freaking mess. 


hope you had a lovely birthday!!!


----------



## bubblebelly

ok I've retyped my last post lol...

@mommy
travelling with family always has its quirks!.. i went overseas with my in laws a few years ago.. OMG never again lol
although i do love them (to a certain degree) hehe..
we havent been anywhere for a very long long long time.. 3-4 years.. and counting down till Hawaii in November..! eek! 
cost me an arm and a leg to book... but i guess it will be worth it..

good luck with the rest of your ferning / OPKs - hope you get a positive soon.. the stress of waiting to O is awful.. 
I hate how we are in the age and time of being able to figure out our cycles etc.. sometimes I wish I was none-the-wiser! 
thanks for all your advice mommy!! we have a bit of an issue with BDing because DH's drive has disappeared over the last few years.. 
although its become better this year, we only manage to BD a few times a month, so I just try and make sure it happens during my fertile window..
it is tough for me, but I guess it is better than nothing! i reminisce of the days when we first met and BD'd every goddamn day lol !!
our schedules are a bit tiresome too with fulltime work and DH working out at the gym weeknights 2-3 times a week and frankly..
after working a full day and cooking dinner,cleaning up.. all we want to do is sleep !
but you know what happened? after I got that positive yesterday morning, it went back to being negative by afternoon/evening!
I had positives all day from morning to night ( took 3 OPKS throughout the day) on Sunday and BD'd..)
so technically if I have already O'd or O'ing today.. then its only been about 1.5 days since BD.. fingers crossed !!!!
I did another OPK this morning and its positive again........... *going bonkers*
maybe Im getting the tail end of the surge???
DH is coming back late from the gym tonight.. so will probably have to aim for Wednesday night- could be too late, but i'll give it a shot!

@RC
happy birthday sweetheart! im glad you got to have a long weekend to celebrate! that's so nice..
and I think your BF is just so sweet!!! i think he meant it more in an encouraging way! like this will be the reward for reaching our goal!
It's a good way to get motivated hun, so try not to be too down!
congrats on the new home! we arent exactly there yet and are renting and although we have the money saved.. 
the commitment scares me! not to mention the housing market here is ridiculously expensive!! so it worries me that we wont manage the repayments sometimes..
will you be organising a little housewarming party??

i hope the preseed and conceive plus works for both of us love!! 


@berri
thank you so much for the hope berri! that really made me feel better.. not sure if i'll manage to fit in more BD, but hoping 
those swimmers are all waiting and ready to pounce lol! 
how is your pregnancy coming along???

xx


----------



## mommyxofxone

@bubble, i really do hope you caught it!!! how many days til af is due now? and lol we never bd'd everyday! i worked a LOT when we first were married and so forth, so i was pretty tired a lot, and now that i have a baby? oh no way. i'd much rather sleep, or read, during my free time lol! so it's def. me and not him that never feels like it.


----------



## mommyxofxone

Oh yeah and afm, i got another partial ferning this am, but cp is low. so don't know if that really matters since i have the ferning getting much closer to being full.


----------



## Andi86

bubblebelly said:


> andi: happy anniversary!!! hope you guys had a lovely time celebrating.. any news of when your ultrasound is?
> 
> xx

Hey sorry ive been absent for a while. Ultrasound is booked for friday...Im really terrified to hear bad news. I have this feeling its PCOS. I have alot of other symptoms that makes me feel like it may be, no menstrual cycle(Cd 82), ance since going off pill, excess facial hair since going off pill, dry skin patches, also they say miscarriage can be a symptom and i just had that CP in may. The only thing ive ever known i wanted was to be a mom...i just want it to happen already.


----------



## mommyxofxone

doesn't mean it won't happen hun! my friend has a baby and she has pcos!!!


----------



## Andi86

mommyxofxone said:


> doesn't mean it won't happen hun! my friend has a baby and she has pcos!!!

Thanks. I know if its PCOS I could still have kids but just wish it didnt have to be so difficult....none of my friends have had this much trouble having children, it just gets discouraging.


----------



## bubblebelly

Andi86 said:


> mommyxofxone said:
> 
> 
> doesn't mean it won't happen hun! my friend has a baby and she has pcos!!!
> 
> Thanks. I know if its PCOS I could still have kids but just wish it didnt have to be so difficult....none of my friends have had this much trouble having children, it just gets discouraging.Click to expand...

hey love! sorry to hear that you're feeling anxious and scared..
=( 
atleast now you are getting some answers and treatment is readily available with PCOS being pretty common! 
as soon as they figure out what's delaying your period, and what's going on with your hormones etc.. there WILL be a solution! and im sure in no time you will be pregnant as fast as lightning!! 
I've met some girls who have had to be on clomid, hormone supplements, treatments (even flown overseas to get treated!) and various other medications to conceive and this one particular girl was only around early 20's; she's now got 2 little terrors running around her feet all the time lol!

I dont have any known reproductive medical issues.. and I've never been on the pill for contraception, and we never use any other form of protection and I'm still not pregnant! (been together 7 years!)

you will be a mother; and you'll be an amazing mother moreso because you'll have so much appreciation when you finally do fall pregnant =)
xx


----------



## mommyxofxone

im so sorry Andi. 

i hate that it's being so hard on you :(


----------



## RC86

I'm out...started spotting yesterday and today my AF has turned up.
My conceive plus didn't work :(
Good luck to the rest of you girls!

Here we go again...start of 10th cycle TTC :( want to cry! I don't know what I'm doing wrong!! Any ideas on trying anything new? I'm slowly loosing hope.

Wishing you all get your BFP's some nice happy news would be great


----------



## bubblebelly

awwwwwwwwwwwwwwww RC!!!!!!
that sucks..! but dont lose hope... we are all in this boat with you
our BFP's have to be around the corner..
and I dont think you're doing anything wrong, its probably just our bodies waiting for exactly the right moment!

natural methods to help..
I am told that eating a few brazil nuts after Ovulation helps with implantation??
Im also trying to fit in a few cups of pure green tea everyday..
and if there is any case of late ovulation/very long cycles - soy isoflavones help bring O date forward...

sorry again RC ... just hope the PMS doesnt make the disappointment even worse
hang in there!
xx


----------



## RC86

I think PMS always makes the disappointment worse its like "nope you can't have a baby this month have another horrible period instead" I don't know why I build my hopes up every month. I don't symptom stop but I still think "aww this could be the month and if I got pregnant this month I would have a baby then" and things like that.
I'm worried that its because my boyfriend is always stressed at work and he's miserable all the time with it. It might be effecting TTC but he can't stop stressing and nothing I say or do is going to help him :-( or maybe its another problem we don't know about yet.

Anyway...I've my fingers crossed for you bubbles on getting your BFP hopefully your preseed worked (if it did I'm buying that instead of the conceive plus) lol 

Andi I hope your ok Hun. Big hugs and hope everything will work out fine in the end :)

Loads of baby dust to the rest of you! Here we go again!


----------



## mommyxofxone

RC86 said:


> I'm out...started spotting yesterday and today my AF has turned up.
> My conceive plus didn't work :(
> Good luck to the rest of you girls!
> 
> Here we go again...start of 10th cycle TTC :( want to cry! I don't know what I'm doing wrong!! Any ideas on trying anything new? I'm slowly loosing hope.
> 
> Wishing you all get your BFP's some nice happy news would be great

hun i'm so sorry :( do you chart at all???? i would love to look and see if there is anything i can suggest etc. 



bubblebelly said:


> awwwwwwwwwwwwwwww RC!!!!!!
> that sucks..! but dont lose hope... we are all in this boat with you
> our BFP's have to be around the corner..
> and I dont think you're doing anything wrong, its probably just our bodies waiting for exactly the right moment!
> 
> natural methods to help..
> I am told that eating a few brazil nuts after Ovulation helps with implantation??
> Im also trying to fit in a few cups of pure green tea everyday..
> and if there is any case of late ovulation/very long cycles - soy isoflavones help bring O date forward...
> 
> sorry again RC ... just hope the PMS doesnt make the disappointment even worse
> hang in there!
> xx

i also heard pineapple, but not too much. so you eat a few pieces after O for a few days. be careful with soy, i've heard it can make it worse too. this seems like an unlucky thread for us! how is that possible?



RC86 said:


> I think PMS always makes the disappointment worse its like "nope you can't have a baby this month have another horrible period instead" I don't know why I build my hopes up every month. I don't symptom stop but I still think "aww this could be the month and if I got pregnant this month I would have a baby then" and things like that.
> I'm worried that its because my boyfriend is always stressed at work and he's miserable all the time with it. It might be effecting TTC but he can't stop stressing and nothing I say or do is going to help him :-( or maybe its another problem we don't know about yet.
> 
> Anyway...I've my fingers crossed for you bubbles on getting your BFP hopefully your preseed worked (if it did I'm buying that instead of the conceive plus) lol
> 
> Andi I hope your ok Hun. Big hugs and hope everything will work out fine in the end :)
> 
> Loads of baby dust to the rest of you! Here we go again!

i had the preseed hun and it didn't do a damn thing for me. i'm really hoping that this next month will be it for you, and yeah, stress really screws you up. i know i had to get a new job and settled in it before we were able to conceive.

i'm so sorry the pms is making it worse, i totally understand, i was a mess when i was trying for dd. just remember that's what we're here for, to help each other out. Thinking of you.


----------



## zestygirl

Hi all. Have been absent or a few days, sorry to see you're out RC. Hope u had a good bday though!

Andi, hang in there! At least your doc has something to work with if he can diagnose you! And pcos is one of those things that is workable!

Bubble- how long do you have til testing? I am 7dpo so I may start to test in 3 days or so. I have not been as invested in a bfp this month as I normally am. Just trying to be calm...

I'm getting my AMH results today. I am very nervous, as its a big deal to me. I hope I get a good result!

Saw yesterday that my ex bf had a baby. It was him who I had the ectopic pregnancy with. It was with the woman he cheated on me with, who he married a couple years ago.

Looks like it took her about six months to conceive after they got married, and she's about my age.

Hm.

Mommyofone, how is your month going?


----------



## mommyxofxone

amh results, whats that zesty? 

my month is going alright, i'm freaked i'm going to miss the surge again though, i'm really obssessing over this and i hate it. but i can't stop myself. i should o tomorrow or firday


----------



## RC86

Thanks for supportive messages girls.

Zesty that must feel like such a kick in the teeth when you see stuff like that. He will properly go on to cheat on her down the line and just because they are married with a baby doesn't mean that he's happy. It'll be you soon with the baby! :)

Keep positive girls this thread has gone on so long that we are all getting to really know each other and some good news for one of us will boost us all a little I think. We need some BFP's!!


----------



## Wishing1010

I'm sorry for the ladies who have received their AF. :( Lots of hugs and FX that this next cycle is your BFP! 

I think I either just O'ed or am very soon, had some spotting yesterday (light and brown) and it is gone. We BD'ed last night and plan on doing it again tonight and tomorrow as well. Then, every other day for the rest of the cycle. :)


----------



## zestygirl

Hey, Mommy. I know about the obsessing part. Just cover your bases and you'll be fine! Good Luck! :)
My AMH turned out to be 10.8/1.51 which is (overall) considered low normal. Meaning for women aged pubescent to menopausal. However, for my age (which is 39) it is decent. In fact, above the median. FYI: Here is a link on the anti-müllerian hormone test, which is considered state-of-the-art in predicting ovarian reserve, and time to menopause - and also the most handy for determining egg quality:
https://www2.macleans.ca/2012/03/14/time-is-not-on-your-side/
If anyone here is under the impression that it's been too long to conceive, please DO ask your doctor for this extremely important test!!!!

RC: I suppose I should not even have noticed that he'd become a father. I just don't think it's fair. He's such a jerk, I feel like he doesn't deserve his own baby in a way, I guess. I don't know, That's not for me to judge - but - yeah, feels like a kick in the teeth for sure. 

Wishing: Lots of luck and baby dust your way. I sure hope one of us catches a sticky bean this month!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Alita

Ladies 
been stalking this thread as I just got my :bfp: so Im in for August !!

I was reading about the comments of AMH from zestygirl:blush:
No offence but , I wouldn't trust this test 100% blind , there is many women that have concieved with very low amh and years after their results.

I believe the combination of FSH AMH and LH are more relevant that that test alone.. new findings also suggest that low vitamin D can affect the result ..
Its not rare for it to go up ..
I know in USA and UK FS take this test very seriously , where I am in Germany now , no FS has made me feel that its over with such low AMH.

My amh last year was 0.5 (low) and conceived after 4 months .
this year.0.2 (very low almost undetectable) conceived after 5 months of trying
I just got 38 ..

I know is important to get the tests but for example,in my case i got so depressed after my bad results , cried so much , stressed about getting PG, affected my relationship with DH and at the end it happened rather quick for a 38 year old with terrible AMH ..

so please dont lose hope if your amh is low 
:dust:
I am PG with AMH 0.2


----------



## Wishing1010

Alita said:


> Ladies
> been stalking this thread as I just got my :bfp: so Im in for August !!
> 
> I was reading about the comments of AMH from zestygirl:blush:
> No offence but , I wouldn't trust this test 100% blind , there is many women that have concieved with very low amh and years after their results.
> 
> I believe the combination of FSH AMH and LH are more relevant that that test alone.. new findings also suggest that low vitamin D can affect the result ..
> Its not rare for it to go up ..
> I know in USA and UK FS take this test very seriously , where I am in Germany now , no FS has made me feel that its over with such low AMH.
> 
> My amh last year was 0.5 (low) and conceived after 4 months .
> this year.0.2 (very low almost undetectable) conceived after 5 months of trying
> I just got 38 ..
> 
> I know is important to get the tests but for example,in my case i got so depressed after my bad results , cried so much , stressed about getting PG, affected my relationship with DH and at the end it happened rather quick for a 38 year old with terrible AMH ..
> 
> so please dont lose hope if your amh is low
> :dust:
> I am PG with AMH 0.2

That is a sweet and promising story for ladies with this issue. Thank you for posting this!!! I haven't had any testing done yet, but I will remember this for the future. Always love hearing stories of ladies beating the odds and conceiving! Congrats on your BFP! Hoping for a happy and healthy pregnancy for you!


----------



## mommyxofxone

congrats on your bfp hun!!! that's great news!!


----------



## xheylove

Hope you ladies have been doing ok .. still checking this thread. Never really left as I have such high hopes for you ladies and I just know there's got to be some BFPs around the corner! Hope you all have a good weekend!


----------



## bubblebelly

Hi everyone
how was your weekend??

I had a pretty good time
went out with DH for brunch on saturday, followed by some shopping at IKEA 
lol..
the nursery layouts looked so0o0 cute.. wanted to keep dawdling in there..
and yesterday just hung out at home all day and did absolutely nothing and loved it.
(I did do one load of washing... but that was it haha)

around 6-7 dpo at the moment.. getting that itch to test.. want to wait a bit though!

I really hope someone has good news this month!!!
xxx


----------



## mommyxofxone

6-7 dpo!!! lucky you hun!! i wish! i'm only 1 dpo (And not even confirmed yet on ff)

glad you had a nice weekend. 

we finally came down off the surge last night and temp went up, so hoping with all the bd we did we caught the egg. if not, i'll be crushed.


----------



## Andi86

Congrats Alita on your bfp!

Glad to hear you had a good weekend bubblebelly! I spent my weekend at our family cabin. Trying to spend as much time out here as possible before summer is over. We had a big family gathering out there to celebrate my husbands grandpas 82nd birthday. It was a great time! With labour day weekend we still get one more day off work tomorrow which is always good! 

Had my ultrasound on friday. Now im just waiting to hear the results. The ultrasound tech told me the doctor will call me sometime this week. All she could tell me is that the main thing they were checking for is PCOS. AF still hasnt shown....CD 87. its been 3 cycles ive missed now...i hate wasting all this time WTT. Good luck to you girls. Hope you get your BFPs in September!


----------



## mommyxofxone

andi! 87?! oh hun i'm so sorry!!!


----------



## RC86

Andi I'm sorry your still waiting! Hopefully you get your answers soon!

I went shopping today and decided to buy some pregnacare conception multi vits as I've been taking folic acid but these contain other vitamins such as B12 and D which is ment to help conception. Way I see it right now everything is worth a try. They weren't cheap. Took first one this afternoon so will see what happens teamed up with the conceive plus that I brought last cycle.

People keep saying the most annoying things to me...the biggest being "it'll happen when you stop trying" it's like tell me how will it happen when I stop trying? How do I stop trying? Stop having sex and then I will get pregnant?! I don't get it and the other saying annoying me is "it'll happen when the time is right" like teenagers falling pregnant after 1 night stands is the "right time" it is the right time...if the time wasn't right I wouldn't be trying! I should of just decided to get pregnant at the wrong time with the wrong person and it would properly happen then. Sorry for the rant I'm just sick of other people who don't quite understand!

Anyway girlies I hope your all doing alright. Fingers crossed for the girls in the 2WW :) hoping you get your BFP's!! Look forward to hearing the exciting news!!


----------



## mommyxofxone

RC86 said:


> Andi I'm sorry your still waiting! Hopefully you get your answers soon!
> 
> I went shopping today and decided to buy some pregnacare conception multi vits as I've been taking folic acid but these contain other vitamins such as B12 and D which is ment to help conception. Way I see it right now everything is worth a try. They weren't cheap. Took first one this afternoon so will see what happens teamed up with the conceive plus that I brought last cycle.
> 
> People keep saying the most annoying things to me...the biggest being "it'll happen when you stop trying" it's like tell me how will it happen when I stop trying? How do I stop trying? Stop having sex and then I will get pregnant?! I don't get it and the other saying annoying me is "it'll happen when the time is right" like teenagers falling pregnant after 1 night stands is the "right time" it is the right time...if the time wasn't right I wouldn't be trying! I should of just decided to get pregnant at the wrong time with the wrong person and it would properly happen then. Sorry for the rant I'm just sick of other people who don't quite understand!
> 
> Anyway girlies I hope your all doing alright. Fingers crossed for the girls in the 2WW :) hoping you get your BFP's!! Look forward to hearing the exciting news!!

i know, once you start, you can't just... .stop. i can't anyway. i'd stop talking to people about it!!! my gosh, i couldn't take all the comments.


----------



## zestygirl

Good luck everyone on your TWW. Good news that we finally have a bfp!!! Congrats Alita!!!! :) 
HeyLove: How is the bump coming?
Bubblebelly: You must be getting close to testing. Have you done one yet?
Mommy of one: Any symptoms yet? You are due to test in a few days, I gather?
RC: Good luck with the new supplements. How is it coming?

AFM: I started bleeding quite a lot at 11dpo. Makes no sense at all. Temp crashed, too. Must be a progesterone problem. Very strange. I thought Luteal phase was constant....I know when I O'd because I have been testing.

Not only this, but my breast tenderness has persisted right through the bleeding these past few days. 

Throw my hands up in the air. 

Guess I'll start over.


----------



## RC86

Sorry to hear that zesty. I thought that luteal phase was always the same every month as well. Fingers crossed for you for next month!

Least we've one BFP on the thread...it's been awhile. It's always nice to have to positive news to boost hope again. Hopefully there will be many more to come this month fingers X'ed.

I've been taking my supliments and start testing with my opk on Saturday because I think I will ov around next Tuesday (its amazing how well you get to know your body while TTC) the problem is next week I'm on late duties with work every day Monday-Friday and my boyfriend does normal office hours, means I will be coming home from work at about 3am he will be asleep, he'll get up at 7am and I will be asleep then I will be off to work before he is home from work. So as the saying goes we really will be ships that pass in the night :( I can't see us getting much if any BD'ing in.

Sometimes live is a bitch. Anyway hope you are all still well and everything is good with you all. Hope to hear some better news from you soon zesty :)


----------



## Andi86

Sorry to hear that zesty.That is strange. Good luck this time around! 

RC sucks when life gets in the way. Maybe wake him up for a quick round of BDing in the night? 

Little rant.....i hate facebook! Everytime i go on there lately someone else is pregnant, or complaining of their pregnancy symptoms! grrr so annoying!


----------



## xheylove

zestygirl said:


> Good luck everyone on your TWW. Good news HeyLove: How is the bump coming?
> QUOTE]
> 
> Bump is growing! https://i.imgur.com/q0B4SSQ.jpg
> Can barely believe it. He's already 10 oz. Good luck to you, Zesty. I hate to read that you're still struggling. You'll get there!


----------



## bubblebelly

Hi girls..
I actually missed all of you the last few days!!
I wish we were all within living distance from one another and catch up for coffee every weekend..

zesty.. Im really sorry that you started bleeding, however, are you sure its not implantation bleeding? I remember I replied on a thread when I first joined and a woman was asking what everyone thinks of her situation.. she bled like a full on period followed with constant vomitting and took a HPT after her "period" was over and it was BFP..

If I were you once the spotting/bleeding and everything stops.. test again! just to be sure...
I really wish and hope you get your BFP so so so soon!!!

RC - how are you doing?? going to O soon!! that came around pretty fast! 
is there time to buy the preseed? please give it a try!! If you think you O tuesday.. maybe get your BDing in sunday night... this cycle.. Im pretty sure I O'd either the monday night or the Tuesday morning latest.. and we only BD'd once on sunday night.
you'd still be in the game even if you BD prior to O... there is always always a chance!!
Im glad you're taking more supplements, good initiative on your part! good luck
and stay hopeful and keep going!

Andi - how are you doing?? I swear its always like that... everytime I switch the Telly on.. there is a baby huggies ad.. or prenatal supplement ad.. or baby painkillers ad..
everything baby baby baby...... and then me and DH look awkwardly at each other lol..
and he'll heave out a big sigh..... and i'll say.. well I told you we need to BD more!
DH has drive issues for a good few years now.. so you can imagine how stressful TTC is for us.. I've had so many girlfriends tell me they are pregnant this year.. its crazy!
we can all relate how happy we do feel for them.. and then crash and burn on the inside..
have they given your ultrasound results hun? I'll be doing prayers for you that everything works out fine.. and that they can start you on some form of treatment to help move things along... have you had any symptoms or anything since your period has been absent? any cramping ?? we are all here for you! and if you ever want to rant or vent feel free to do so! im all ears and eyes lol.. *big hug*

mommy - you'd be around 2-3 dpo right?? hope this TWW goes super fast for you.. its been dragging for me... good luck and I hope THIS.IS.IT !!! 
all of us need to be bump buddies!! seriously.. im surprised our cycles havent matched up and syncing! we're like family now lol!!!

i love you girls!!
xxx


----------



## bubblebelly

holy crap heylove!!! you look so adorable!!!! Thanks for sharing!!
xx


----------



## bubblebelly

so girls... 

want to lend me some eyes??
I've had awful evaps in the past.. and I swear, I've even had a nasty pink evap too.. and it wasnt a faint BFP.. it was a horrible evap that made me very hopeful...

Today as of the 5/9/13 I am roughly 9 or 10 dpo.. 

I have had *NO SYMPTOMS *what so ever... 
TMI alert.. I had really bad diarrhea on Friday night (3-4 dpo) but I wrote that off to the thai food I had at lunch.. 
but apart from that nothing else besides my occassional gastric/indigestion issues.. 

I took some internet cheapies yesterday that claim they test for sensitivity levels of 10miu but they came up negative...

but then I decided to test last night with the tests that came with the preseed..
and I got some lines last night and this morning after my shower.. but honestly kept looking at them thinking theyre evaps.. and im not even sure what sensitivity these ones are.. could possibly even be 20miu!

so I came into work just now.. and held my urine for another hour or so.. 
did another one of those preseed HPTs..

I've attached the pics... from last night and this morning
 



Attached Files:







1.jpg
File size: 18.7 KB
Views: 9









2.jpg
File size: 22.3 KB
Views: 10









3.jpg
File size: 24.2 KB
Views: 11


----------



## zestygirl

Bubble: those are NOT Evaps. Those are most certainly, without a shred of doubt bfps :D!!!!! Congratulations lady! You are pregs!!!!!!!

Hey love, you look amazing!! Can't believe you have swollen up so fast, seems like yesterday you got your bfp!

Now you have. Bump buddy- because bubbles is preggie :) I am thrilled for you!

AFM: implantation bleeding was my first hope but my temps also took a dive, did a test and is bfn. Maybe I'll do another tomorrow, when I'm actually supposed to be due.


----------



## mommyxofxone

zestygirl said:


> Good luck everyone on your TWW. Good news that we finally have a bfp!!! Congrats Alita!!!! :)
> HeyLove: How is the bump coming?
> Bubblebelly: You must be getting close to testing. Have you done one yet?
> Mommy of one: Any symptoms yet? You are due to test in a few days, I gather?
> RC: Good luck with the new supplements. How is it coming?
> 
> AFM: I started bleeding quite a lot at 11dpo. Makes no sense at all. Temp crashed, too. Must be a progesterone problem. Very strange. I thought Luteal phase was constant....I know when I O'd because I have been testing.
> 
> Not only this, but my breast tenderness has persisted right through the bleeding these past few days.
> 
> Throw my hands up in the air.
> 
> Guess I'll start over.


i've been victim of a changing lp sadly. it can be 13-14 days. it's usually consistent... but sometimes, it does it's own thing. i'm sorry hun. 



RC86 said:


> Sorry to hear that zesty. I thought that luteal phase was always the same every month as well. Fingers crossed for you for next month!
> 
> Least we've one BFP on the thread...it's been awhile. It's always nice to have to positive news to boost hope again. Hopefully there will be many more to come this month fingers X'ed.
> 
> I've been taking my supliments and start testing with my opk on Saturday because I think I will ov around next Tuesday (its amazing how well you get to know your body while TTC) the problem is next week I'm on late duties with work every day Monday-Friday and my boyfriend does normal office hours, means I will be coming home from work at about 3am he will be asleep, he'll get up at 7am and I will be asleep then I will be off to work before he is home from work. So as the saying goes we really will be ships that pass in the night :( I can't see us getting much if any BD'ing in.
> 
> Sometimes live is a bitch. Anyway hope you are all still well and everything is good with you all. Hope to hear some better news from you soon zesty :)

at least you know your body!!! after ttc this time, i still don't know what the hell it's doing half the time!!!!



Andi86 said:


> Sorry to hear that zesty.That is strange. Good luck this time around!
> 
> RC sucks when life gets in the way. Maybe wake him up for a quick round of BDing in the night?
> 
> Little rant.....i hate facebook! Everytime i go on there lately someone else is pregnant, or complaining of their pregnancy symptoms! grrr so annoying!

so sorry hun :( 



bubblebelly said:


> mommy - you'd be around 2-3 dpo right?? hope this TWW goes super fast for you.. its been dragging for me... good luck and I hope THIS.IS.IT !!!
> all of us need to be bump buddies!! seriously.. im surprised our cycles havent matched up and syncing! we're like family now lol!!!
> 
> i love you girls!!
> xxx

4dpo here. and feel so out it's ridiculous. I do hope that we all get our bfps this cycle.



bubblebelly said:


> so girls...
> 
> want to lend me some eyes??
> I've had awful evaps in the past.. and I swear, I've even had a nasty pink evap too.. and it wasnt a faint BFP.. it was a horrible evap that made me very hopeful...
> 
> Today as of the 5/9/13 I am roughly 9 or 10 dpo..
> 
> I have had *NO SYMPTOMS *what so ever...
> TMI alert.. I had really bad diarrhea on Friday night (3-4 dpo) but I wrote that off to the thai food I had at lunch..
> but apart from that nothing else besides my occassional gastric/indigestion issues..
> 
> I took some internet cheapies yesterday that claim they test for sensitivity levels of 10miu but they came up negative...
> 
> but then I decided to test last night with the tests that came with the preseed..
> and I got some lines last night and this morning after my shower.. but honestly kept looking at them thinking theyre evaps.. and im not even sure what sensitivity these ones are.. could possibly even be 20miu!
> 
> so I came into work just now.. and held my urine for another hour or so..
> did another one of those preseed HPTs..
> 
> I've attached the pics... from last night and this morning

ummm so, that is definitely a positive!!!!! holy cow!!!!! congrats bubble!!! i bet it'll be darker tomorrow!!!!!!!!


----------



## xheylove

bubblebelly .. those are SO BFPs! Congrats!! And thanks, Zesty! I can't believe how fast it's gone either!


----------



## Berri

Congratulations Bubble!!! So happy for you. 

Hope this is the start of a big run of BFPs on this thread!!

Heylove, cute lil bump :D. Had first appointment with OB today, he was lovely. It's getting a bit real now :)

Once again love and :dust: to those still trying.


----------



## mommyxofxone

bubble how does your test look this am?


----------



## bubblebelly

Oh girls!!! thank you so much for everything!!
all of you have been so undeniably supportive!! would not have made it this far
without all of you! and I TRULY mean that! this thread has kept me sane I swear!


zesty, RC, andi, mommy, wishing !! all of you hang tight and keep at it.. 

Berri!!! you were right! we BD'd just the one time before I got that super positive OPK. it would have been roughly 1.5 days before O... used the Preseed for the first time ever...


here is my FRER's - one of them I did as soon as I came home from work.. and then I did another this morning.. still faintish..but there!
xx
 



Attached Files:







6.jpg
File size: 25.1 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Andi86

Congrats bubble on your BFP!!!


----------



## bubblebelly

thank you so much Andi !!
have you heard back with your ultrasound results hun??? 
xx


----------



## mommyxofxone

congrats!!!!!! love it!!! so happy for you hun!!!


makes me hopeful for myself too, as i swear we bd'd seventy times before o lol


----------



## bubblebelly

mommyxofxone said:


> congrats!!!!!! love it!!! so happy for you hun!!!
> 
> 
> makes me hopeful for myself too, as i swear we bd'd seventy times before o lol

awww thanks mommy!!! you'll be right behind me, we have all been in the waiting boat for so long.. im sure the rest of the girls will follow within the next few cycles.. 

not long to go before you start testing!!! are you waiting for AF to show first?
xx


----------



## mommyxofxone

nah i'm HOPING to hold out to 13dpo, next friday. one day before af is due. or i may wait til saturday at 14dpo...... i'm just not sure how antsy i'll be that week!!!


----------



## Andi86

bubblebelly said:


> thank you so much Andi !!
> have you heard back with your ultrasound results hun???
> xx

no not yet:nope: hopefully tomorrow:thumbup:


----------



## bubblebelly

okay mommy! you have strong willpower!! if you start having any symptoms feel free to update !!! i had this weird one off VERY loose bowel movement around 3-4 dpo.. and one very prominent headspin on the night I got the very very faint BFPs on the cheapies..

apart from that.. nothing at all and still nothing.. no tender boobs.. no sore nipples.. 
no backache.. no cramps.. nothing!


andi - well we are all anxious to hear.. and praying all goes well for you!! let us know as soon as you found out 


xx


----------



## RC86

Omg bubbles congratulations!!! I'm over the moon for you!! Really jealous but still really happy for you :) YAY!!!


----------



## mommyxofxone

bubble i don't really have any symptoms. i have some sore nipples today, only noticed because dd just leaned on me and pushed on them and i had to move her. but doesn't mean anything. lol. had some on and off last month too.

just hanging out. waiting.


----------



## Wishing1010

Yay Bubble!!! Congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! So happy for you!!!! 
I hope to see a lot more BFP's on here!

Well, I just had a DR appt this morning, they are going to do a laparoscopy soon. Dr highly suspects endo. But, maybe he can clean me out, and I stay well long enough to conceive and have a good 9 months! Keeping my FX that's what happens. :)


----------



## mommyxofxone

wishing- i so hope it cleans it out and you get your bfp!!!! just saw, 35 cycles!! my goodness. i feel for you.


----------



## bubblebelly

RC86 said:


> Omg bubbles congratulations!!! I'm over the moon for you!! Really jealous but still really happy for you :) YAY!!!

thank you RC! means so much!
and let me assure you.. If I can get a BFP after so long, so can you!
you'll be pregnant soon!! I can feel it! you're due to Ovulate right??
please do try the preseed :happydance: good luck!!!!



mommyxofxone said:


> bubble i don't really have any symptoms. i have some sore nipples today, only noticed because dd just leaned on me and pushed on them and i had to move her. but doesn't mean anything. lol. had some on and off last month too.
> 
> just hanging out. waiting.

I still have no symptoms either hun.. just some light cramping today..
my AF is due tomorrow.. so waiting for this week to be over as its still so early.. I just feel like I am about to get AF, but nothing else.. 
you'll be testing in a few days!!!! fingers crossed mommy! take it easy xx



Wishing1010 said:


> Yay Bubble!!! Congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! So happy for you!!!!
> I hope to see a lot more BFP's on here!
> 
> Well, I just had a DR appt this morning, they are going to do a laparoscopy soon. Dr highly suspects endo. But, maybe he can clean me out, and I stay well long enough to conceive and have a good 9 months! Keeping my FX that's what happens. :)

thank you wishing!! I really hope that things are okay with you!! and even if it is endo.. atleast you can find a solution from here onwards to help you conceive.. best of luck hun! 



Andi - yoohoo!! andi ! any news hun! im feeling anxious for you... hope you're ok xx

zesty - wondering if you've tested anymore.. or eitherwise waiting for AF to finish off?? xx


if you guys dont mind me hanging around.. i'll still be on here to go through your TWWs with you <3

x


----------



## KLa826

Bubble, congrats!!! So happy to see you got your BFP  what's your EDD? Probably May/ June-ish??? 
Been following to see how you ladies are doing- sorry to see its been such a tough few cycles for everyone!! Here's to hoping Bubbles' BFP is the first in a series of them! 
Wishing you all the best


----------



## bubblebelly

KLa826 said:


> Bubble, congrats!!! So happy to see you got your BFP  what's your EDD? Probably May/ June-ish???
> Been following to see how you ladies are doing- sorry to see its been such a tough few cycles for everyone!! Here's to hoping Bubbles' BFP is the first in a series of them!
> Wishing you all the best

hey Kla! thanks for checking in !!! 
yeah around May 21st I think.. 

i know! we have all been waiting for ages together and I really wish and hope the lovely ladies can follow on... lots of baby dust xoxo


----------



## RC86

Bubbles I hope you do stick around!!

I'm supposed to ovulate either Tuesday or Wednesday, I'm trying to get my boyfriend to BD with me every night from Friday till tonight because I'm back at work doing late shifts after which means it'll be hard to fit it in. He's not feeling it though and keeps saying that I'm taking this fun out of sex and I just wanted to really try this month as I'm starting to loose hope and if it doesn't happen this month I'm thinking about having a break from trying as we've other stresses at the moment. We're in proses of buying a house and both really busy with work.

Anyway fingers crossed for the rest of you!


----------



## mommyxofxone

hope you get on that bd'ing RC!!!!



bubble how you feelin? is it real yet? i felt like af was going to come all day when i had my pos with dd. I was in so much pain with regular cramps, but af never did show!


i've been having a few strange symptoms, so i figure i'm out. i think my body is playing tricks.


----------



## RC86

Your not out until AF shows mommy :) keep positive


----------



## mommyxofxone

thanks, jsut always seems if i have obvious signs i am definitely out. the time i was pg with dd, i had like no symptoms, except for 2 odd ones, one day i had pain in my knees about a week before my bp, they kept feeling weak and stabby, and then a few days before af was due i got htis super hot flash- and i normally am freezing cold. so, these cramps and other things that are going on, make me think i'm just plain out. 


you know what i mean? i'm actually kind of chilly right now. so that would most likely mean, af is coming at the end of the week.


----------



## bubblebelly

RC86 said:


> Bubbles I hope you do stick around!!
> 
> I'm supposed to ovulate either Tuesday or Wednesday, I'm trying to get my boyfriend to BD with me every night from Friday till tonight because I'm back at work doing late shifts after which means it'll be hard to fit it in. He's not feeling it though and keeps saying that I'm taking this fun out of sex and I just wanted to really try this month as I'm starting to loose hope and if it doesn't happen this month I'm thinking about having a break from trying as we've other stresses at the moment. We're in proses of buying a house and both really busy with work.
> 
> Anyway fingers crossed for the rest of you!


RC ! oooh I really really really will be praying hard for you then!! 
and ofcourse for the other girls too.
I O'd on a tuesday (or the Monday night at the earliest) .. and BD'd sunday night.

hmm maybe after you've O'd just give a few days or a week break and then just BD for some fun and fooling around instead near the end of your cycle.. just so the pressure can come off for him for a bit.. 
my DH use to feel pressured when I'd always insist for him to finish inside..
so some months would go wasted for me because I'd have to just try and BD and then ahem.. do other things to finish off.. but I guess men also need to be comfortable for everything to be smooth you know?
dont lose hope RC! i swear, when it finlly does happen, all those months of waiting and waiting and crying will be worth it! 
I hope eveything goes smooth with the house and that you guys can settle in very quickly so you can get back into TTC straight away! xx



mommyxofxone said:


> hope you get on that bd'ing RC!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> bubble how you feelin? is it real yet? i felt like af was going to come all day when i had my pos with dd. I was in so much pain with regular cramps, but af never did show!
> 
> 
> i've been having a few strange symptoms, so i figure i'm out. i think my body is playing tricks.


no mommy! doesnt feel real... AF day is today.. so feeling scared actually..
=(
having cramps on and off.. and not ready to migrate to first tri boards..
want to stay here with you girls .. ... hubby doesnt want to get too excited because he's been reading up too much about miscarriages in the first tri.. 
i mean ofcourse he is crazy excited and over the moon and happy, but is being more cautious than me! he's so stressed out sometimes I think he is he one that's pregnant! lol

how many dpo are you now?


----------



## mommyxofxone

9 dpo today hun.


----------



## bubblebelly

o0o0o0oh.... are you itching to test??
xx


----------



## RC86

Thanks bubbles. I'll stick around on here but if it doesn't happen this month then I think I'm just going to take a step back to NTNP while the house n everything is sorted. We did BD this morning but it was so forced I don't even think either of us enjoyed it that much but because I'm due to ov today or tomorrow n I'm working all night n he's away tomorrow night this morning was the best n only time we could do it.

I've got my fingers tightly crossed for myself this time. Hopefully Mother Nature won't be a b*tch this time lol.

Has you BFP sunk in yet bubbles?


----------



## mommyxofxone

morning ladies :coffee:


cd 26, 10 dpo. think i see the start of something in person. probably terrible on here though. I was going to throw it out, and the light caught just right and stopped me. i don't usually get line eye, so i'm thinking it's just super faint and really really early. can anyone invert this? what do you ladies think? i tried tweaking slightly to help you see what i see. totally ok if you don't see it. on these photos i can just about see it too.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0627 (800x533).jpg
File size: 14.5 KB
Views: 8









IMG_0628 (800x533).jpg
File size: 10.9 KB
Views: 7









IMG_0629 (800x533).jpg
File size: 10.5 KB
Views: 7









IMG_0630 (533x800).jpg
File size: 10 KB
Views: 7


----------



## bubblebelly

aww RC, even if you do take the NTNP route, you might find yourself more relaxed and you never know.. you might get your BFP! 
each time I got AF these last few months, I completely just stopped investing so much emotion into DTD at the right time... we just aimed to try and BD and hoped for the best..
try not to worry about the forced BDing.. Im sure we've all had our moments like that! wam bam thanks man !! lol but in all honesty I think you've covered your bases quite well if you've been BDing leading up to O.. 
did you use your lube again?! i hope you did !!!

Im glad you guys have your house now atleast! I had all this money saved up for a house deposit and finally convinced DH to buy one this year.. but now that im up the duff and losing my job at the end of this year, there's no way we can have our own house!

I really hope you get your BFP!! you deserve it as does all the girls here!!

i still dont feel pregnant! at all! feeling worried.. just want to be able to pass the next few weeks swiftly and healthily.. I've had a few chemicals in the past and am starting to stress a little bit...




mommyxofxone said:


> morning ladies :coffee:
> 
> 
> cd 26, 10 dpo. think i see the start of something in person. probably terrible on here though. I was going to throw it out, and the light caught just right and stopped me. i don't usually get line eye, so i'm thinking it's just super faint and really really early. can anyone invert this? what do you ladies think? i tried tweaking slightly to help you see what i see. totally ok if you don't see it. on these photos i can just about see it too.


oh wow ! mommy! I see just a hint of a line!
not sure about seeing any colour on it though but my really faint ones that I got the night before my BFP I was going to write off as evaporation lines!

hold your pee and test again !! get some FRs !


----------



## mommyxofxone

well it came up within the 5 minutes. so, i'm guessing it's the real deal. pulled it out of the bin twice today, and still there. still super hard to see. Also, i've been using this same lot of tests since before i got pg with dd, and never ever had an evap, so relaly hoping that's a good sign!!!

went out and bought my frers. tomorrow i'll do another ic. if darker, at all, i'll dip a frer. if not? i'll just try again the next day.


----------



## bubblebelly

mommy!!!! 
im sitting at the edge of the seat for you! 
dying to get updates.. good luck hun!! 
how exciting!

where's zesty! hope she's okay..and I hope andi's okay too.. wondering if she got her ultrasound results..

xx


----------



## mommyxofxone

feeling doubtful now bubble. wish i didn't, but i do.


----------



## bubblebelly

stay positive.... i know its early..
give it a few days and see how you go
*hug*


----------



## RC86

Fingers crossed for you mommy this is the real thing!! Best of luck to you :)

Thanks bubbles, I hope we've covered it and I've been using the last of the concieve plus that I brought last month so maybe this month it'll work. Buying a house is exciting but also stressful, we only found out yesterday the old couple that live there need to buy another house. They told us when we put the offer in there was no chain which was obviously a lie...don't want to pull out though coz its a perfect house and cheap enough for us to afford and we've already put so much money into it with surveys and such and had our mortgage approved. So wanted to be in and settled before Xmas but can't see that happening now because the owners haven't even found another house yet they are still looking! Liars :(

Anyway hoping for some good news this month.

Have you booked to go your doctors yet bubbles?


----------



## mommyxofxone

ok took another ic this am, thought i saw a hint again, so i took a frer (against) my better judgement. NOTHING. not even a hint. i'm not touching anymore ics til friday, and then another sat on the day af is due. i have one frer left. 

but i'm so mad at myself for taking the test. i know better and i did it anyway.


----------



## Andi86

Fx for u mommy!

Got my results back...its PCOS. They are putting me on progesterone for 10 days in hopes that I get my AF and referring me to a fertility specialist. Im pretty upset about it but trying to stay positive...


----------



## bubblebelly

RC.. I cant wait for these two weeks or so to pass for you now.. 
arghhg! that's really unfair about the owners to lie to you guys like that! 
frankly they should go and rent elsewhere until they find a permanent home!
well I hope you guys can settle asap..
Ididgo to the doctors on saturday for bloodwork to confirm the pregnancy which they did over the phone on Tuesday.. so now I have to go back in and check that I am not deficient in anything eg vitamins etc..
and then I have to book my first scan in soon too...


mommy! dont be upset.. its okay.. we all cave and take tests..!
hang in there hun..!! let's see if the witch decides to show or not! fingers crossed xx


Andi - Im sorry to hear that, but at the same time I am also happy you are getting some form of treatment to get you through it.. atleast there's an answer now, rather than being in the dark and not knowing what was wrong and why you were having irregularity.. atleast now its onwards and upwards! and in no time you can get back into TTCing.. take care of yourself and we are here to support you.. *big hug* let us know how the progesterone goes.. xoxo


----------



## mommyxofxone

Andi86 said:


> Fx for u mommy!
> 
> Got my results back...its PCOS. They are putting me on progesterone for 10 days in hopes that I get my AF and referring me to a fertility specialist. Im pretty upset about it but trying to stay positive...

oh hun i'm so sorry. thinking of you x it can still be done, my friend had pcos and has a beautiful (and i mean freaking beautiful) baby girl.



bubblebelly said:


> RC.. I cant wait for these two weeks or so to pass for you now..
> arghhg! that's really unfair about the owners to lie to you guys like that!
> frankly they should go and rent elsewhere until they find a permanent home!
> well I hope you guys can settle asap..
> Ididgo to the doctors on saturday for bloodwork to confirm the pregnancy which they did over the phone on Tuesday.. so now I have to go back in and check that I am not deficient in anything eg vitamins etc..
> and then I have to book my first scan in soon too...
> 
> 
> mommy! dont be upset.. its okay.. we all cave and take tests..!
> hang in there hun..!! let's see if the witch decides to show or not! fingers crossed xx
> 
> 
> Andi - Im sorry to hear that, but at the same time I am also happy you are getting some form of treatment to get you through it.. atleast there's an answer now, rather than being in the dark and not knowing what was wrong and why you were having irregularity.. atleast now its onwards and upwards! and in no time you can get back into TTCing.. take care of yourself and we are here to support you.. *big hug* let us know how the progesterone goes.. xoxo

bubble they make you go IN for results??? i hate that. 

i looked back at some old tests, my 12dpo were just awful, but there was a line on those too. trying so hard to stay positive!


----------



## RC86

Look forward to seeing a photo of your first scan :) you'll have to post it when you get it bubbles!! It's so exciting for you!!

These 2 weeks are gonna really drag in now lol, its a long time to keep my fingers crossed...I will have to keep my mind occupied again.

Sorry to hear your really going though a tough time andi :( big hugs!! Things will hopefully get better soon though!! Thoughts with you.


----------



## mommyxofxone

temp rise over here to 98.1 

higher than last month. BUT could be because i didn't sleep well or it's just warm. i'm very very warm..... 

terrible cramps on left side. 

but, i have a cyst there too. feels lower than the ovary though?


----------



## bubblebelly

mommy - yes they make you go back and see the doctor to "discuss" the results eg what I am deficient in etc.. or what I need to do onwards.. 
also need to get a referral in order to get my ultrasound booked too..

temps have gone up mommy?? good sign i hope!!


have a great weekend girls! hope everyone is doing well
xx


----------



## mommyxofxone

bubblebelly said:


> mommy - yes they make you go back and see the doctor to "discuss" the results eg what I am deficient in etc.. or what I need to do onwards..
> also need to get a referral in order to get my ultrasound booked too..
> 
> temps have gone up mommy?? good sign i hope!!
> 
> 
> have a great weekend girls! hope everyone is doing well
> xx

ugh just tell you over the phone!!! oh yes, then they don't get any $. jeeeez.

and well i don't know because i haven't really been temping!!! just a good sign it's over 98. i think anyway! will temp again in the am. i know i got 98.1 on 12dpo with dd the morning i got my first pos. tomorrow is 13dpo, and i'm TRYING to hold out til sat to test.


----------



## bubblebelly

hey girls! did you all have a good weekend?
I went back to the docs on saturday and all my results came back good..
iron levels were good.. folic acid levels good.. blood count good etc..
just my cholesterol a teeny bit high lol.. but I think it was because of the fried lebanese fried mince pastry I ate that morning.
I also got my referral for the ultrasound.. I have doctors in my family too though so I will be talking to them too and see what I should do next..

RC - when will you decide to start testing and how many dpo are you now roughly?
mommy - how are you going? any updates? any more testing?
andi - hope you're okay.. there's so many women on BnB with PCOS, im sure you'll find alot of support here on the forums!! let us know how you're going..

havent heard from zesty in a while! hope she's alright!


x


----------



## mommyxofxone

sorry bubble, totally forgot to update this thread.... i had a chemical. cd 2 over here.


talked to dh. we're going to think about what we want. we may not have another. we may just stick with one.


glad your appt went well hun! can't wait for your u/s. when do they want you to have it?


----------



## bubblebelly

awww mommy
=(
so close...
im so sorry to hear that! are you alright? 
:cry:

are you sure that is what you want? I would support you no matter what... but as long a you and DH and your little one are happy..
maybe try one more cycle before going on a break?
I've heard you are more fertile after a chemical... I saw some women on BnB have some chemicals and then conceive straight after..
whatever the case hun... we are all here to talk =)
*big hug*

well the want me to wait atleast until 7 weeks.. 
I am 5 weeks now....

still so early.. afraid I will miscarry =(
I had a miscarriage at around 5-6 weeks around 2 and a half years ago...
and the clots I passed are still very fresh in my mind.....


----------



## Berri

Sorry to hear mommy :(

Bubble, 12 weeks is the normal for ultrasounds here (I only got early ones because of bleeding). My sis waited until 12 weeks and was glad she did because it actually looks like a baby (vs the early ones I have where it looks like a little blob in the first one and some weird seahorse thing in the next!). I'm still not convinced about this pregnancy... been spotting for over a week...

As for what to do next? Keep up with the prenatals and learn to know your list of 'what not to eat'. Time will fly by :)

I do wonder how zesty is getting on too??


----------



## Andi86

So sorry mommy! I know its heartbreaking right now and it will be for a while. Maybe just take a break for now and decide in a few months if you want to keep trying? Just dont want you to regret giving up if its something you really want....im sure you and your DH will figure it all out.


----------



## RC86

Sorry to hear your news mommy.

I think I'm about 5 days past ov but holding out to test until my AF is late. I'm not feeling positive though.

Bet you can't wait for your first scan bubbles :)


----------



## mommyxofxone

bubblebelly said:


> awww mommy
> =(
> so close...
> im so sorry to hear that! are you alright?
> :cry:
> 
> are you sure that is what you want? I would support you no matter what... but as long a you and DH and your little one are happy..
> maybe try one more cycle before going on a break?
> I've heard you are more fertile after a chemical... I saw some women on BnB have some chemicals and then conceive straight after..
> whatever the case hun... we are all here to talk =)
> *big hug*
> 
> well the want me to wait atleast until 7 weeks..
> I am 5 weeks now....
> 
> still so early.. afraid I will miscarry =(
> I had a miscarriage at around 5-6 weeks around 2 and a half years ago...
> and the clots I passed are still very fresh in my mind.....

i'm alright hun. if there is a chance she will be lonely, i will def. keep trying. we do not want her to ever feel alone. luckily she is going to have an abundance of cousins and they don't live far away. however, seeing her cuddling a sibling would be a big thing for me. so maybe we can just dtd every other day over here and maybe i'll temp to get a confirmed o and then stop again. i don't know. easier for just one in the early years but.... later it might make a difference if she's all alone you know? 

as for your scan, that's awesome it's 7 weeks. i had to wait til 13 because they couldn't get me in til then, but here they do usually 12-13 weeks anyway. 

try not to think too much about the miscarriage hun, i don't want you to get all stressed out and so forth. i'm so sorry you feel nervous about it, i can't even imagine. thinking of you, and i'm sure you're going to do fine and baby will be perfect!


----------



## bubblebelly

Berri said:


> Sorry to hear mommy :(
> 
> Bubble, 12 weeks is the normal for ultrasounds here (I only got early ones because of bleeding). My sis waited until 12 weeks and was glad she did because it actually looks like a baby (vs the early ones I have where it looks like a little blob in the first one and some weird seahorse thing in the next!). I'm still not convinced about this pregnancy... been spotting for over a week...
> 
> As for what to do next? Keep up with the prenatals and learn to know your list of 'what not to eat'. Time will fly by :)
> 
> I do wonder how zesty is getting on too??


Berri - thanks for the advice !! =)
12 weeks is the norm?? really? My doctor as well as the docs in my family said we can go for a dating and/or heartbeat scan from 6 weeks onwards. I guess its personal choice really and if there really is the need for one at that early stage.. alot of my friends who are preggers did their first scans between 6 - 8 weeks..
lol at weird seahorse thing!! hahahah that made me crack up laughing..

how are you doing?? has the spotting stopped ??


RC - hey hun, yes am feeling so anxious for the scan.. just cant seem to shake the fear of losing the baby.. last week I was over the moon... but now Im feeling just a little more cautious and want to just get the next few weeks over with! ofcourse im still happy.. but the emotions are going a litte haywire at the moment! 
when is your expected AF date ?? i'll happily join in with the countdown!!


mommy! well im happy to hear that you are willing to keep all your options open! cousins are great "sibings" ofcourse, but at the same time broadening your family is not just to complete your DD's life... but also for you!
take all the time you need to think this through obviously... I dont think you would ever regret having another child..regardless of age differences...
I have older sisters and I have huge age gaps with them.. although growing up was a bit tough because they werent my age.. but now that I am an adult.. it's really nice to interact with them with our different dynamics..
and ofcourse I loved some aspects of my sister being like a second mum to me.... what I am trying to say is .. no matter how big or small the gap.. siblings will always love each other and connect in some way or other.. 

As for my scan - I havnt actually booked it in yet.. Doh!..
who knows! I might even have to wait till 12 weeks if there booked out!.. 
but i'll let you guys know how it all goes anyway..

thanks for your support mommy! Im trying to be carefree and positive!
trying to shake the fear off... trying to steer clear of threads that say
"no heartbeat at 6 weeks" "spotting turning into period" etc....
anyway.. sorry to be such a downer ..... =(

I need to move out of my current place at some point too..
so have been browsing rental properties a bit closer to my parents home. 
where we are now isnt that far from them.. and while its closer to DH's family.. its a bit inconvenient as its only one bedroom .. and a nice suburban place would probably be more ideal!! having to put my house buying plans on hold!! lol

im keeping you all in my thoughts girls!!

x


----------



## bubblebelly

mommy!! I was stalking your journal.... *blush*

was it your bday!????

OMG happy bday!!!!!! 
=D


----------



## RC86

Bubbles try to to worry about the worst. I know its hard not to but stressing and worrying about it won't help anything and only rise your blood pressure! :) I know its properly easier said then done though I'm sure most of us would be the same.

My AF is due next Wednesday so 8 days. I hate waiting around just to get my AF again another month. I need to just keep my mind occupied but when your spending all day at home alone its not easy! Back at work tomorrow though for 3 long days so that will keep me busy.

Happy birthday mommy if its your birthday :)


----------



## mommyxofxone

yes my birthday was yesterday lol

bubble they didn't even try to find a heartbeat on me til 10 weeks. 

so try to be calm (yeah i know i know) and relax a bit, i'm sure everything is going to be just fine! :)

spoke to my friend about being an only child, she said she never cared, because it was more for her! all of her parents attention and so forth. 

good to hear, because so many people make you feel guilty for having just one.


----------



## RC86

My cousin is an only child and she loves it. It's also fun to have siblings but many people don't and grow up just as happy and have more privileges growing up because when you have brothers n sisters its your parents can't afford to so as much with you.

Which ever you decide is right for you and your family is what you should do. Don't be made to feel bad about it mommy! Every family is different and are in different circumstances, people shouldn't judge.

Do what suits you :)


----------



## Andi86

RC86 said:


> Which ever you decide is right for you and your family is what you should do. Don't be made to feel bad about it mommy! Every family is different and are in different circumstances, people shouldn't judge.
> 
> Do what suits you :)

Sad thing is people will always judge no matter what the circumstance is or what people decide to do. Everyone just has to live their own life and not care about others negativity.


----------



## mommyxofxone

yeah i always got "are you going to try for a boy? were you sad she was a girl?" ummm.... noooo!!! she's perfect! 

she's enough on her own lol! 

and thanks rc, i think one sounds really good to me. i don't have to worry about ever missing a moment!


----------



## RC86

I like that mommy she's a lucky little girl :)
I can't believe some people would say that about wishing she was a boy! You just need to tell them that's she's all you ever wished for and more! Idiots some people are!!

I know andi people will never stop judging but its so annoying when they do! It's people who ain't happy in their own life's feel they need to point out negatives in others to make themselves feel better. People keep asking me "when are you getting married" but at the moment its not even a option we've so much to pay out for as it is and I just want a baby first marriage can wait. I wish people wouldn't make me feel bad about wanting a baby before marriage, even family do it!


----------



## bubblebelly

whatever decision you make ofcourse we will support you 100% mommy!
as everyone is saying.. do what makes you happy and it doesnt mean you cant ever
change your mind a few years down the track! 

Im glad you feel content in spending more time with your DD, I think she'll just be full of love and adoration for you!

how are all you girls getting on?? 
Im kinda sad this thread is getting more and more quiet!
=(

want to stay here forever lol !

as for me.. my symptoms are sort of vanishing.. 
last week had horrendous cramping on and off.. but now hardly any..
just the bloating and slight fatigue....

anyway cant waaaaaaait till the end of this week! the weekend could not come any sooner!!!!!

xx


----------



## RC86

I know bubbles everyone seems to be slowly fading away!

Love your little tracker on your signature! It's great to see the slider come along :)


----------



## Wishing1010

Hi ladies. Well, my symptoms were promising and I did get a clear positive yesterday. I started bleeding very heavily about 2 hours ago so I'm going to call this one a chemical. :( Oh well, I have one more cycle then my laparoscopy for endometriosis is on October 30th.


----------



## RC86

Sorry to hear that wishing...big hugs and fingers X'd for your next cycle!


----------



## mommyxofxone

Oh wishing i'm so sorry!!!!


i love this thread, i hope we can all stay together :)


----------



## mommyxofxone

and bubble, i had like no symptoms (minus the tiredness) in the first tri. :)


----------



## RC86

I'm getting all the usual AF symptoms its due on Tuesday or Wednesday :(


----------



## Andi86

Sorry to hear that wishing....

Yeah it seems a lot of people left....including zesty who started this thread. Wonder how she is doing?


----------



## mommyxofxone

she's actually gone? how sad. I have a hard time finding this thread because it's not updated daily so it doesn't show up in my cp- so i forget to look for it. I have another thread that i started that's updated daily. would you ladies like to join us? i can give you the link if you are interested. 

shoot over and stay with me over there too :) My September Testing Ladies, on our way to our bfps!


----------



## bubblebelly

sorry to hear about your chemical wishing!!
I hope you can atleast get the endo sorted and look forward to your future cycles!

RC how did you go??

andi hope you're holding up well.... how did the progesterone go??

mommy how you doing?? im still following your journal =)
noticed you're back in the game!!
fingers crossed for you this cycle hun.. whatever path you choose we are all here to cheer you on!
xx


----------



## RC86

I'm still waiting for AF its due either today or tomorrow if its not come by Friday I will test then, I won't test sooner because I've done it so many times its a waste of money that I don't have :( as much as I'm dying to test I need to wait. I do feel as though AF is gonna show though so I'm not keeping my hopes up too much. Would do anything for a BFP this month!!


----------



## Andi86

bubblebelly said:


> sorry to hear about your chemical wishing!!
> I hope you can atleast get the endo sorted and look forward to your future cycles!
> 
> RC how did you go??
> 
> andi hope you're holding up well.... how did the progesterone go??
> 
> mommy how you doing?? im still following your journal =)
> noticed you're back in the game!!
> fingers crossed for you this cycle hun.. whatever path you choose we are all here to cheer you on!
> xx

Tomorrow will be my last day taking the progesterone. One thing ive noticed taking it is my boobs are so sore! Hopefully AF will come soon after. Haven't heard from anyone on when Im supposed to see the specialist...maybe they are waiting till im done with the progesterone.


----------



## mommyxofxone

hope you ladies are well. dd has some kind of virus, diarrhea since sunday, and then woke up at 4 am vomiting and choking on it. :/


----------



## RC86

Oh no mommy hope she gets well soon!!


----------



## mommyxofxone

thanks rc. she vomited once last night too but is doing pretty well this am. sitting next to me in jammies and watching mickey


----------



## RC86

Really wanna test AF due today...not started yet but I've got stomach cramps so feels like its gonna start so holding out as long as possible to not be wasting money!! The wait it killing me!!


----------



## RC86

mommyxofxone said:


> thanks rc. she vomited once last night too but is doing pretty well this am. sitting next to me in jammies and watching mickey

Aww hopefully just a 24 hour bug bless her.


----------



## RC86

I failed myself...I went out n wasted money on a test which gave me another BFN to put in the bank. I ashume if I was in any chance pregnant it would of been positive as I've not tested early with this being the day my AF was due. AF will properly show up later today or tomorrow to rub it in my face. So I'm out girls. Good luck to rest of you though!!

I'm not gonna be putting myself though this again next month so I'm having a break from TTC for now till properly next year.


----------



## mommyxofxone

next year! oh hun, i'm sorry, thinking of you, and until you actually get af i'm going to be over here with fx'd crossed for you!!!


----------



## Andi86

After 110 days I finally have spotting, bloating, and cramps! I think AF is finally here!:happydance: When I started TTC I never thought I would be happy to get my AF :wacko: LOL. The only thing I`m a little confused about is I`m on my last pill today of the medroxyprogesterone and I`m not supposed to get my AF until 2-7 days after taking it...:shrug: hopefully that's not something to be concerned about.


----------



## bubblebelly

awww mommy! how is your little girl doing now???
it sucks when little ones are sick!!! I hope she's alright..
my dad use to rub my belly for me with menthol to soothe the stomach and digestive area when I was really little and had a bad bug with diarhhea and vomitting..
and mum would rub some ginger pieces on my tongue and sprinkle a bit of salt at the back of my mouth to ease the nausea..
so maybe try some gentle slow massage on dd.. 
sometimes I wish dad still did that for me now hehehehehe... I miss being cared for by my parents..


RC !!! has the witch arrived???! Im praying so hard she doesnt come !!!!
keeping you in my thoughts love!! i wished more than anything for you to get your BFP..
hope to still see you on the boards hun.. and if not, let's swap FB or email or something so we can all keep in touch! 
as long as AF doesnt show you're still in, so keep us updated hun xoxo


Andi that's great news! atleast the treatments are working!
I guess sometimes your body just reacts a little differently when put on hormones, you never know if it will lag or start reacting to it straight away..
but either way, atleast you can have a fresh start..
you'l be on your way to a BFP in no time =)


----------



## mommyxofxone

andi that's great news!!!

bubble, dd is doing much better thanks for asking. she seemed 90% better by the evening than she did earlier. Funny, i've noticed her hair gets gross and stringy when sick. and today it bounced back to normal and was curling again. normally it's gorgeous so def good to see it like that again! thinking we've beat the bug and no diarrhea today!

and i know what you mean! i miss when i had a fever my mom coming in and wiping my head and back with a cool cloth. as for puking, i was on my own.


----------



## RC86

Glad she's over the bug mommy its horrible when your really poorly and even worse when your little.

Yea bubbles if you want to add me on Facebook you can do :) I will message you.

AF still hasn't shown up yet. I got 2 tests on the packet I brought yesterday so if it still hasn't shown up by Saturday then I will test again in the morning. I'm not holding any hope out though because when you have hope the let down is so much worse when it comes late! Don't get me wrong I'm not gonna start protecting agaist pregnancy I'm just gonna not try and not protect for a while. If you get me.

Andi I'm glad you are finally feeling like your getting somewhere...it's been so long!!


----------



## mommyxofxone

really hoping it's just a late bfp hun and you are pg. gald you're waiting to test a bit yet though!!! thinking of you hun


----------



## RC86

Still BFN :( still no AF. I'm going away to London now for a few days and just going to try forget about it and have a good time.

Last time I was late with no AF I was 14 days late and my cycle had all messed up. Just when I think I'm getting to know my own body it messes up again.


----------



## mommyxofxone

that's what our bodies are here for right? not making any sense?


----------



## bubblebelly

Hi everyone!
how are you all doing?!

RC thanks for the details hun, will try and find you next chance I get =D

mommy how is the TTCing coming along and all?

Andi, did AF end up coming full flow ?? haha it definitely sounds weird wishing for a normal AF for you haha! but you know what I mean.. 

well update from my end.. 
the scan was great.. we saw the little blob baby with a heartbeat, the yolk sac all enclosed in its own pregnancy sac.. so far so good!!
once I get some pics I'll post them up for you guys if you want to see =)

Im just really getting bogged down with the fatigue and tirednes..
Saturday was my bday and for the first time ever lol DH and I stayed home for dinner because I just COULD NOT get off my ass... 
and yesterday I slept from 5pm till about 10.. woke up had a shower and went back to sleep and got up for work today.... unbelievable....
=_=

hope all you girls had a lovely weekend though... =)
xx


----------



## mommyxofxone

got two days in before the pos opk. 2 days before, and one day on. may be enough may not. was too tired last night, did photography for a wedding. today i made homemade sauce for 8 hours. he didn't help at all. he's not getting anything tonight either.


----------



## Berri

Hi girls, still checking in on you all :)

RC hoping some time away does you good and you come back from London with some great news :D

Andi, if you ever want to chat about PCOS just let me know (I was diagnosed in 2008 and had Insulin Resistance at that time too) and told after LOTS of investigation was told I would 'never conceive without medical intervention' and that has been proven to be utter crap. I do remember my despair when I was diagnosed though...

Mommy, hopefully your BD days will be enough this month. :dust:

Bubble, I would KILL for sleep like that!!! Glad you got to see your little blob :D

As for me I have an OB appointment on Thursday and while there is no reason to think things have gone bad, my mind just keeps going to that dark place :( I still have my insomnia (issues staying asleep) and sneezing like a fiend but that's about it; in limbo now! I think once I hear HB again on Thursday I'll be ok... 

Still no word from Zesty? 

Hoping to see a string of BFPs here very very soon xo


----------



## mommyxofxone

Berri i think i had that throughout the pg with dd. you just can't help it. didn't help that 3 other people were pregnant with me at the same time. they all lost theirs at about 8-9 weeks. one had twins.

but i was ok. i kept waiting for my time, but i was ok. i also don't mean that to come out as a downer, but rather, hang on to all your hope, believe in your bean, things are going to be ok. things ARE going to happen around you, but that doesn't mean anything! you are going to have an amazing bouncy baby bean at the end! 

are you finding out gender?


----------



## bubblebelly

hey girls..

Im getting sad at the thread dwindling down... =(

the nausea is getting really bad at my end =(
at work the whole day and no food I eat wants to settle...
feel like chucking up every 10 minutes..

its like having a bad stomach bug that never goes away..

Berri hope the appointment goes well and we are all here for you and Im sure things are fine hun! let us know how things go...
If you ever find yourself in Syd, let me know! I'd love to meet up =)
or maybe I can find you in Melb haha!

I am actually getting pretty worried about Zesty..
its unusual that she has not been on the boards for nearly a month..
Im scared something's happened and we dont know about it ...
her last post was on this thread...
maybe Im just being way too pessimistic... 

hope the rest of you girls are doing okay...

mommy how has your TWW been going? when are you due for AF ??


----------



## RC86

OMG!!!! I just took this test!!!

Please tell me I'm not going crazy and seeing things!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 49.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## mommyxofxone

RC RC RC you're not crazy!!!! :yipee: omg!!!!!!! congrats!!!!!!!!!!! ahhhh!!!! i'm so excited for you!!!!!!!


bubble- i know it's a tad concerning about zesty! let me know though if you want that link again to the other thread with my ladies, we update daily. i'm so sorry about your ms!!! that's terrible!!! thinking of you! 


afm, just 4 dpo! well, unless i o'd on 17 then i'm only 2 dpo. BUT i usually o right after my pos opk. so i'm thinking sat was it. and the cramps i was having were telling me HEY YOU"RE O'ing!!!

so i'm most likely 4 dpo. AF is due sat the 12th. but not testing until monday the 14th. 10 more days. stick with me ladies!!!


----------



## RC86

I took another test 3 hours later and its shown up the same...I've had a couple hours for it to sink in that it is my BFP!! I've booked a drs appointment for Friday morning. It's so scary. I'm 1 week late exactly from my AF and so that would make me 5 weeks. 

P.S I do also hope zesty is alright!


----------



## Berri

RC.... woohooo :happydance::happydance::happydance: So very very happy for you. I knew another BFP would pop upon this thread soon! Congratulations.

Mommy I will be crossing my fingers and toes that you get yours in 10days :dust:

Bubble, sorry that you're not feeling well. You'll likely find something you can stomach sooner or later (first pregnancy I lived on frosty fruits and a daily handful of salt and vinegar samboys for about 7wks!).

I've got my OB later this arvo so hopefully the sound of a strong heartbeat will be enough to silence my silly thoughts! Mommy, we're not finding out gender (didn't first time either). 

See you soon ladies :D


----------



## bubblebelly

*RC !!!!!!!*

CONGRATULATIONS GIRRLLL !!!! 
I PRAYED SO HARD FOR YOU !!!! AND AM SO GLAD YOU GOT YOUR BFP !!!


oh wow! finally I have a smile on my face!

I am so sick guys!
this morning woke up with really really bad nausea..
held it held it.. held it as long as I could.. and couldnt any longer
threw up bile ...
cried my eyeballs out..

and now Im at work waiting for it to happen again..
had a little bit of yoghurt and blueberries.. and its not settling at all..
I feel up to my neck..

thanks for the advice berri! right now I dont feel like eating anything !!

good luck mommy! fingers crossed

xx


----------



## mommyxofxone

Bubble- i was told in first tri to just eat what we could. nothing heavy. i just wasn't hungry. i was living off of strawberries and raspberries and any other fruit. just take what you can.

RC i am so thrilled for you hun!!!

Berri- that's so awesome about not finiding out gender. i WISH i was able to do that. i just have to know :/


----------



## RC86

I'm so chuffed for myself yesterday was it all about sinking in now I'm just terrified I'm going to loose it. I know no how bubbles felt last month saying the same thing.

Thanks for all the congratulations girls :) thanks so much for your prayers bubbles they really did work!!

I've got a drs appointment for tomorrow booked. I also don't have work till I'm 12 weeks giving my job to find me work in the office.

Bubbles your worrying me with this being so sick...when did that start?


----------



## RC86

Also I have stomach cramps like period pains but maybe not as painful...is that normal?!!


----------



## bubblebelly

the nausea started creeping up on me around a week ago, so roughly 6 weeks 
and I'm 7.5 now..

and yes! I had horrendous cramping while I slept at night during week 4-5..
they were like painful long drawn out cramps.. but they went away after a few nights!

as long as you're not heavily spotting/bleeding cramping is normal..
xx


----------



## mommyxofxone

unfortunately yes. you can have random period cramps a lot in first tri. i expected anyday for af to show. I think ms really starts around 6 weeks for most people but sometimes sooner for the lucky ones :/ 

how long it lasts is completely up to the pregnancy. my cousin was ill up until the day she gave birth. almost missed her surprise baby shower because of being sick. but her dh forced her to go. my sil's sil was ill first tri and now the last. 

And then i never had it at all. i had a touch when i was getting nervous about telling people, but when i told i was fine. so, it completely depends on you and your pregnancy. 

i actually asked my family if they had any when they were pg. mom had ONE day of it, in both pregnancies. never actually threw up just got the ick feeling. (i never threw up either), my gram never had it either.

However my one co-worker didn't have it but her mom had it bad.

it just depends! 

i hope you don't get it though!!!!!


----------



## RC86

I'm hoping I don't get it...fingers X'd. Sounds awful. Thanks for the reassurance about the cramps, there is no bleeding or spotting and I'm not in loads of pain its just feels like when you first get AF, but maybe not quite as painful. My boobs feel kinda sore but other then that I don't seem to have any symptoms. This is so close to how I feel right before AF that it does just feel like it's gonna show any minute and sometimes I can actually feel it but when I go toilet its not there (if you get me). Thanks again girls for your reassurance.


----------



## mommyxofxone

no problem girl. know the feeling all too well!!!


----------



## bubblebelly

lol the sore titties!! oh dear lord can't even lie on my stomach..
my boobs and nipples have been bloody sore from when I got my bfp till now..
I took the day off work today to recover and rest..
thank god!
xx


----------



## RC86

Been to dr today. I'm no wiser though he was new to the area so wasn't sure if I need to refer myself to the midwife or he's got to do it so he's going to get back in touch with me. He thinks I would be just gone 5 weeks and the first visit with the midwife is your 12 week scan. 6 and half weeks is going to drive me crazy waiting!

Still worried sick that I'm gonna loose it. Every time I go toilet I'm terrified I'm gonna see blood.

Hope you feel better soon bubbles and the day off work helps you recover.


----------



## bubblebelly

take it easy RC! I know the first few weeks will feel stressful but try and go easy on yourself and just sleep as much as you can.. your body is going to go in "manufacturing placenta and baby mode" and you'll need as much sleep as possible!!
focus on eating good food and try and stop looking out for blood lol

I was okay the whole day today until I ate a tub of Ben and Jerry's 
cookies and cream ice cream..
was alright for a few hours and then around 5pm I puked it all out..
thank god DH was home from work early today.. he helped me clean up ehehehe

xx


----------



## mommyxofxone

RC i wish i could say that feeling goes away. but it doesn't. you're always going to be scared. from scan to scan, from then til birth, from heartbeat to heartbeat. it's that horrible not knowing feeling that does it!!! but you have to try to be strong. Once you get to 21ish weeks and baby starts kicking? that really really helps a lot becasue baby lets you know on it's own that it's ok!!! but until then, it can be quite terrifying. try not to think too much about it, be positive, and try to think good thoughts. 

don't make yourself crazy hun :hugs: (i've been there!!!!)


----------



## RC86

Thanks bubbles and mommy...your words actually do reassure me a lot. I just thought that once I got my BFP I would be able to relax and feel happy but instead I'm more on edge and feel paranoid. I'm glad I've got you girls here to talk to though!


----------



## mommyxofxone

i know what you mean. :( i remember my mom had been happy for me but really sad, because it was the end of the days of not worrying. because once you're a mommy you worry forever. can't help it.


----------



## Andi86

Congrats RC! I'm so happy for you!


----------



## bubblebelly

:(
so apparently at my last scan when we saw the baby and heartbeat, the sonographer picked up on a fibroid tumour in my uterus..
similar to the one found on my left breast a few months back..
I know it's not too serious and not cancerous..
but it could cause me complications during my pregnancy..
my chances of having a normal birth are now slim and more likely I'll have a c-section..
I'm not worried about that.. just worried that there's also chances baby will be premature
depending on size and location of this tumour.. and because it's very hormone driven and could grow bigger...
on the other hand it could be fine and out of the way.. but I still need to be checked regularly, and I'm praying it doesn't block my cervix or stop my baby's growth..
keep me in your prayers girls! 
xx


----------



## RC86

Aww bubbles so sorry to hear that. I hope everything will be ok and it's out of the way of baby!! Try and stay positive, I know it must be hard now. My thoughts will be with you!! Hugs


----------



## mommyxofxone

oh bubbles!!!! thinking of you hun!!!!

andi anything new?


how are you feeling rc?

nothing to report here really.


----------



## RC86

I'm just really tired all the time. I hate this feeling of not knowing constantly worrying...I just can't wait for the 12 week scan so I can relax a little bit.

Hope everything is ok with you mommy :)


----------



## mommyxofxone

that's what i had. ugh, the tired. that was the worst. 

i had to cut back hours at work to part time, seriously i could barely do 20 hours, which is not like me at all. i was sitting when i was there, thank god my boss understood and told me i could nap there if needed and cut my hours as i needed. when i was home? i slept all day. but 13 weeks i bounced back- and i felt the best i've ever felt in my LIFE in my second tri. here's hoping it's the same for you hun!!!!


----------



## RC86

I hope its the same for me as well...its really just whiped me out. I'm getting up at like 11am after going to bed at 10 and then still falling asleep in the afternoon. Its a good job I'm not working till after 12 weeks. I literally would be sleeping on the job like you did.

As much as I don't like this extreme tiredness I also keep thinking to myself its a good thing because it means everything is going well n this is how I should be feeling because my body is working so hard to make another body. My boyfriend is just like "go with the flow if you feel you need to sleep don't fight it just sleep" which is nice...doesn't mean though that he's gonna do the stuff that needs doing though such as housework while I sleep all day and night haha.

You still on your 2ww mommy?


----------



## Berri

Hi girls,

Mommy still have fingers and toes crossed for you :D

Andi how's things?

Bubble sorry about your news but I have heard that most women with fibroids do have normal pregnancies. Being aware of it and having it checked puts you on the front foot but I can imagine it's more than a tad bit scary!

I had my OB appointment on Thursday, heard the HB (awesome). OB didn't say much, in and out :). Am temporarily reassured but of course now anxious about anomaly scan on the 18th (it never ends)!! Had to tell boss on Thursday night as plans for major company growth which would rely heavily on me (and necessitate hiring of 2 support staff for me) is in the works... I just couldn't hold out. Boss was understanding and happy I told her, waiting to hear today which way she's going to go now. Haven't told other staff... not sure why?? Shame about the timing because the job opp would be huge in terms of satisfaction and salary!!!

RC I am STILL tired at 18wks but my OB kindly informed me that's because I never had the opportunity for 10-12 hour sleeps in first tri. Working, running the house and looking after a 20mth old would make anyone tired apparently but add in the extra effort of growing a whole new person and no wonder I want to go to bed at 8:30!!!! In my first pregnancy though I felt great from about 14wks on, right up to my delivery day. Sleep while you can and get some for me please :D


----------



## mommyxofxone

RC def don't fight it! if you can sleep, do it! enjoy it. let it refresh you. i used to sleep at least 15 hours a day. not even kidding. WITH a nap in the afternoon if i could manage. i was just wiped out.

Berri sorry about the job opp slipping by, maybe you can get something later or still kind of be on the team with it but not right in the center? get an assistant or something? hoping for you you'll get something good anyway with it.

afm, yup tww. af due next sat. planning on testing on the monday following.


----------



## RC86

Got my fingers X'd for your testing mommy!

Sorry to hear about missing your job opportunity berri, hopefully there will be bigger n better ones to come for you at a better time.

I'm just going to do exactly as advised and sleep until my tiredness goes away haha. I just can't quite believe how bad it is!


----------



## mommyxofxone

its crazy isnt it???


----------



## RC86

mommyxofxone said:


> its crazy isnt it???

very crazy :sleep:


----------



## xheylove

RC, I went through the same thing up until I hit around 13 weeks. The exhaustion was like nothing I'd ever experienced! I found that taking short walks with my dog really helped and the more active I was, the less tired I would become - even though thinking about actually getting up to do anything wore me out! 2nd trimester does really get better! I'm coming up on the end of it and starting to feel really tired again - but sleep eludes me! If I'm not getting up to pee 4 times a night, I'm getting kicked in the ribs and woken up. 

But naps. Naps are your friend right now!


----------



## RC86

Omg I can't believe your going into your third timester it doesn't seem that long ago you got your BFP! Glad things are going well for you. Its nice to hear the tiredness doesn't last the whole time, I'm going to bed dead early every night n napping though the day. Hopefully you don't get as tired in the third timester :)

I do sometimes walk our pooch, mostly my boyfriend walks her but because otherwise I'm sat around the house all day doing nothing so your likely to be right. If I do some more walking and stuff it might help.


----------



## xheylove

RC86 said:


> Omg I can't believe your going into your third timester it doesn't seem that long ago you got your BFP! Glad things are going well for you. Its nice to hear the tiredness doesn't last the whole time, I'm going to bed dead early every night n napping though the day. Hopefully you don't get as tired in the third timester :)
> 
> I do sometimes walk our pooch, mostly my boyfriend walks her but because otherwise I'm sat around the house all day doing nothing so your likely to be right. If I do some more walking and stuff it might help.

I know! I can't believe it myself .. it really has just flown by! 

I was trying to think last night of what things also helped me with my tiredness, too. I really did just stay in bed anytime I could. I do work 14 hour shifts so I'm sure that attributed to my sleepiness but even on my days off I was just totally bogged down. I was NEVER a fan of naps before I became pregnant but during first tri, I fell asleep everywhere. I guess there is no cure, really. Coffee or soda didn't even help so I skipped over that. 

Are you feeling any morning sickness at all?? That kicked in for me around week 8 and lasted until I was 20 weeks. THAT was awful. If you start to feel that, lemon in water helps. Sour things. Seabands. Medicine didn't work for me at all. I hope you don't get it because it is not fun!

Also, on that note, eat while you can! Right now, he's sitting up so high, and right on my stomach, that I can't eat full meals without getting indigestion or feeling like I can't breathe. Small meals/snacks have to work for now! This pregnancy thing is weird! lol


----------



## RC86

Haha you make it sound so appealing lol. I've not had any sickness at all yet really, I've got a lot of burps though lol. I'm hoping I don't get morning sickness, everyone has said how awful it is.

Keep that in mind and it gives me another excuse to eat a little more then I usually do at the moment, as my boyfriend keeps saying the fetus is so small you don't need any extra calories yet. Lol

Hope the rest of your pregnancy goes smoothly :) keep checking in on us and letting us know how its going :) it's always good for us who are new to pregnancy to get advice and also those who are still trying for hope :)


----------



## KLa826

Hi ladies-I haven't chimed in much but wanted to say congrats to those of you that have recently gotten your BFPs  Congrats!

Bubble- At my first sono (6weeks) they found a 3cm fibroid on my uterus. I also have them in one of my breasts. My dr advised no intercourse (poor DH!) but said the main impact is likely to be discomfort for me- that's it. She did say it could grow due to hormones but so far (14w5d) it hasn't. A friend of mine delivered her 3rd baby naturally in 2 hrs with a 6 cm fibroid just a few months ago so don't fret! It's something to be aware of but don't stress too much!


----------



## bubblebelly

Hey ladies..
thanks to everyone for their reassuring words..
im sure I'll be fine.. I just really pray and hope to God it doesnt block my cervix..
or grow too large... I'll keep you guys posted once I get my check ups done..

the other thing im having difficulty with, is bowel movements..
for a few weeks (TMI) I was bleeding a little with each BM..
I just put that down to being constipated and perhaps the wound not healing properly..
but now that the bleeding has somewhat stopped.. it is still pretty painful each time I go...
is this normal with pregnancy too? 


RC sleep as much as you can, because your body needs it right now.. 
the fatigue wouldnt be that extreme if it wasnt trying to tell your body something! hehehe so nap when you can.. 
I wish I could sleep all the time... even now! but working fulltime has its darned limitations lol...

my breasts are still very tender..
and woah the nausea..
havent thrown up today.. threw up twice yesterday.. after breakfast and after my afternoon fruit snack..
fingers crossed I can hold down everything today..

mommy how are you getting along??? testing in a few days right?

xx


----------



## mommyxofxone

First, rc, i never got ms. doesn't mean you'll def get it, just can happen.

bubble, hun do you have hemorrhoids? some people get them during pregnancy. everything is changing. i know i've had one almost all my life (genetic) but after having dd, i had FOUR come out during pushing, because any kind of pushing down there can make them crazy. doesn't help when you're prone like i am. i had one go away, and have 3 at all times. tmi i know. if it's NOT a hemorrhoid, no i don't believe it's normal to be bleeding from there, and i would call my dr and ask what's up.

Yes i'm testing now on friday with my last ic.


----------



## RC86

Bubble I know my best friend suffered from hemroids when she was pregnant and she said they were very painful. It could just be that you've burst some blood vessels in your bum by pushing too hard also. I would defo go dr about it though, it will also just put your mind at rest.

I woke up during the night last night with bad cramps which lasted about 15 minutes. I hope that's nothing I need to be worried about. There is no bleeding or anything n the cramps have practically gone away completely. They might of felt worse then they were because they woke me up. If felt like intense period pains. I did have sex last night though so I wondered if maybe it was something to do with that. Any of you girls had cramps?


----------



## bubblebelly

I was kind of hoping it wasnt hemmorhoids...
but it possibly could be! I'll probably go get it checked out soon then..
that sounds painful mommy! not sure how you deal with!
do you use any regular creams? or do regular salt baths??
I might try a salt bath and see if it helps..

RC, yes I had horrendous cramping week 4-5..
like I woke up sqquuirrmming in pain.. it was a dull ache throbbing through my lower belly..
could just be baby burrowing in deeper; or yolk sac etc forming..
it's very normal to have cramping..
have you had a browse at the first tri boards yet??
or searched similar symptoms??
the cramping shouldn't last for long..
hope you're doing okay!

xx


----------



## mommyxofxone

RC, yes i remember having cramps! wait til you get to braxton hicks. those aren't painful as much as uncomfortable. ugh. i got them a lot in third tri. most people apparently do't get them as often or as long as i did. man i got them constantly and they sometimes would last a few minutes. I remember reading on google and they said they last like 20 seconds, so i asked my mw since mine could last as long as a minute or two- and she said it was a good thing, that my body was really working on things inside. my point is, sometimes google is full of shit. sometimes your mw will be full of shit. i've had both :) lol Trust your gut. this is very important in pg. Just a heads up for future stuff. 

RC- Hemorrhoids go back up when you're not pushing or having a hard time with things. make sure you aren't pushing too hard. most of the time you wouldn't even know i had any, they just come down occasionally and go back up. not because of pushing for me apparently just because i'm weird i guess. They don't hurt or cause me issues. So theyre not really active. i've never used cremes or anything because mainly they don't fix it, they just soothe and i've not had issues (besides when i had just had her oh lord) so i don't bother with that extra stuff.

HOWEVER, at the hosp, when i had her, they gave me Tucks- https://www.soap.com/p/tucks-hemorrhoidal-pads-with-witch-hazel-54294?site=CA&utm_source=Google&utm_medium=cpc_S&utm_term=JJ-382&utm_campaign=GoogleAW&CAWELAID=1323119998&utm_content=pla&adtype=pla&cagpspn=pla 


they are little pads soaked in witch hazel, i kept them in the fridge. you just kind of lay them on the area. and it's soothing for it. They're amazing. so if you are having real issues and are uncomfy i would highly recommend them.


----------



## RC86

Thanks mommy and bubbles.

I think I just worry about everything. I sometimes forget this website has other forum sections haha I'm always just on this topic. I've taken a quick look at the first timester one and also googled things but sometimes its better to just not google things because it can be a pile of rubbish like mommy said and sometimes it makes you worry even more. I did read somewhere that your uterus grows from the size of a fist to the size of a grapefruit in the first timester (to make room for your baby) which can cause cramping so I'm going to go with that idea and maybe mention it to the dr if it gets worse or keeps happening.

Bubbles I hope you don't have hemroids, fingers crossed for you. I'm sure what ever sympotms, pains, cramps, sickness and so on will all be very much worth it in the end :)


----------



## mommyxofxone

hemorrhoids normally go away too hun so not permanent :) 


rc, totally normal to worry. anything we can do to ease your mind, i'm happy to help!


----------



## bubblebelly

hey mommy darling did you test???
xx


----------



## Andi86

Hey ladies hope everything is well! Just an update I have an appt(teleconference) with an RE on Nov 6th. He lives 4 hours away from where I am so instead of me travelling that far they do it this way I guess. Hopefully Ill get some answers. According to my chart I havent ovulated yet so I dont think the progesterone "reset my body" like we hoped. When I did get my period after taking the progesterone it was a weird period. It never got that heavy and lasted a really long time. Anyway thats whats new with me. I see there is sgill a few ladies around. Congrats to those who are pregnant! And good luck to those still trying!


----------



## mommyxofxone

andi i'm sorry but i'm so glad you'll be getting answers soon.

bubble yes i tested first thing this am at 630 :bfn:


----------



## RC86

Andi I'm sorry to hear your still in limbo. Hopefully soon things will get better for you!! My fingers are tightly crossed for you!!

Mommy don't loose hope yet...I tested the day my AF was due and then 3 days later and both times I got a BFN it wasn't until I was a week late I got my BFP!! Your not out until AF shows :)


----------



## mommyxofxone

getting crabby too so thinking af is coming. pissed because of my gi issues this time i thought there was a chance. but to have them be like this just because? i was REALLY hoping there was a reason for it. makes me mad.


----------



## RC86

Mommy I still think there is a chance. You might still get your BFP. Really hope you do!


----------



## mommyxofxone

only chance is if the tests expired a month early. pulled it out of the bin and it looked like there oculd be soething but i think it's WAY too faint and prob expired so evap.


----------



## RC86

Have you taken another test mommy?

How's everyone else doing?


----------



## mommyxofxone

sorry RC af came last night. i'm out. looks like dd is due to be an only child.


----------



## RC86

mommyxofxone said:


> sorry RC af came last night. i'm out. looks like dd is due to be an only child.

So sorry to hear AF started for you :( sometimes life has a way of doing things though that might seem wrong but are right in the long run. Maybe your daughter will be a only child and a very much loved one as well. Maybe one day you will fall pregnant and have another. Maybe you might have a break for awhile then think to yourself that you really do want another child so you start trying again. Either way I really hope things work out the way you want them too, and I wish you and your family all the happiness in the world.

Your daughter is a lucky little lady :)


----------



## Wishing1010

Hi ladies! I see we have had some BFP's since I have last been on here!! Congrats to the one I see right here, RC86!

Well, had my pre-op. appt today for my laparoscopy. So ready to have the surgery and get back on the TTC wagon!!!


----------



## RC86

Hope all goes well wishing and you can start TTC again soon :) best of luck


----------



## RC86

Had a nightmere this evening...started bleeding at 6:30 n went down to the hospital. Nothing they could do because the early pregnancy unit was closed so need to go back in the morning for a early scan. Its a threatened miscarriage though so I'm expecting the worst. :(


----------



## bubblebelly

RC.. oh dear.. 
dont panic.. dont stress.. just try and stay calm sweetie..
how bad is the bleeding? is it just spots here and there? or full flow??
is there an emergency unit at a hospital you can go to instead??
=(
oh RC im praying for you....
let us know the updates hun...
xx


----------



## Berri

Hi RC, sorry you're going through all this. I will tell you that I had A LOT of bleeding early on (including some very heavy bright red with clots) but (touch wood) so far so good. I also bled a lot in my first pregnancy and that turned out fine. As every nurse/OB/sonographer I've seen has said "sometimes bleeding just happens, we don't know why". Not particularly reassuring I know but bleeding is not necessarily a miscarriage. Unfortunately they refer to any and all unexplained bleeding in pregnancy as a threatened miscarriage...

I will be thinking of you. :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## RC86

My visit to the hospital went well :) I still have baby and beating heart n a little photo of "something" to keep!! Over the moon!!

The bleed was next to baby n she didn't know if maybe it had been another baby or if it had been a blood clot! I'm still happy though.

Thank you girls for your well wishes and messages!! :)


----------



## Berri

So happy for you RC... I know how scary it is but baby is okay is the main thing (at least they found a reason for yours!).


----------



## mommyxofxone

oh god rc so glad you are alright!!!! how terrifying!!! keep us posted ok??

bubble how are you feeling???? sickness gone yet?

berri whats the news with you?

hope all you ladies are alright!!! thinking of you :)

we are good over here!!! definitely glad about having an only child but still not ready to part with her baby things!


----------



## Andi86

Glad to hear everything turned out alright RC!


----------



## bubblebelly

hi girls! how you all carrying on?

RC so glad to hear everything went well and I pray the rest of your pregnancy goes well too..

Andi how are you doing with TTC? did they tell you how and when you can continue to try?
I know you said you are having a teleconference on the 6th.. but wondering if you've had any updates in the meantime.. hope all is well.. *big hug*

Berri omg just realised you are nearly halfway !!! woohooo!!!

Thanks for asking Mommy.. Im doing alright.. not vomitting every day..
maybe just every second or third day now if I cant hold it in....
week 7 to week 8 was the worst.. with everyday hurling at the toilet bowl.. 
and then I was good for a few days... then this Tuesday I happily ate my oats and berries at work for breakfast and within 10 minutes it all just came out.. and I was left feeling sick the rest of the day...

Im glad you and your family are happy with with your decisions... and I only wish you all the best with everything and raising your DD!!
keep us all in the loop =)

the nausea is still there at week 9 on and off... but Im handling it all and trying to keep my spirits up!
not sure about when you guys all started showing.. but I have a noticeable protrusion in my lower belly that for the life of me cant suck it in... its definitely firm..
I just feel like its way early... but then again with clothes on and stuff its covered and no one would be able to tell.. but standing in front of the mirror naked..and side on its there.. lol
hubby looks at it everyday seeing if its growing... I've bought some maternity jeans online because all of mine were skin tight and I cant bear with the pressure on my abdomen anymore and sick of living in leggings all the time LOL... 
anyway I am going to the doctor tomorrow to get my next referral for 12 week scan.. 
and also will be discussing and doing a follow up about my fibroid.. as I am still unsure of the details exactly...
been having on and off cramping which is normal i suppose... 
still sleepy and tired... and will be taking more time off work now that the workload isnt that bad anymore....

I'll give you girls updates ofcourse =)

hope all of you have a great weekend!!

xx


----------



## bubblebelly

Oh Wishing1010 !!! good luck with the surgery !!!
and cant wait till your back TTCing!!
lots of hugs and kisses and you are a trooper for soldiering on
xx


----------



## mommyxofxone

glad you are doing pretty well hun!!!

i would up going to the dr yesterday as i'm having an ibs flare and seems like she things may be gallbladder related so i'm terrified. more tests and stuff if it doesn't go away in 2 weeks. terrified i'll pay a million dollars for a test that comes back normal (another one) and then terrified that it comes back positive for problems and they have to remove it. ugh.


----------



## RC86

Oh no mommy...I know you don't want to pay for a test that comes back normal but I hope it does. Its better to get tested and then treated if needed then left to get worse. Thoughs with you and hope its good news!!

I had first day of ms today. I had a cup of tea when I got up this morning and was feeling a litte rough. The tea didn't last long before it came back up, I felt quite sick all day after that only feeling better after 8pm! I had a 4 hour drive and a bridesmaid dress fitting today as well! In bed now glad the day is over!!

Glad to hear your sickness isn't as bad these days bubble. Hopefully soon it'll fade off completely :)


----------



## mommyxofxone

i'm sorry the ms hit you rc!!! yuck!!! hope it'll be brief!!!!

I hope the test comes back positive so i know what the problem is!!! if it's not that we're back to square one! but i ahve to wait until we have some money in hand to actually get it done!


----------



## bubblebelly

feeling sad.. feeling stressed!!

Im nearly 10 weeks now.. I have a noticable little tiny bump...
im starting to think my little bump I have now is probably from the fibroid rather than from baby =(

I went to my doctor on Saturday to talk about my scan results from the 6 week scan..
and also to get my next few scan referrals..
the fibroid tumour was 6.7 x 7.7 x 8.2 cm at 6 weeks!!!!!!! (WTF its huge)
and it is right next to my birth canal... 
*cries*


God only knows how darn big it is now that I am 10 weeks along..

I also have two subchorionic bleeds... and a possible corpus luteum cyst
=(
hopefully a scan should show if they've been reabsorbed or not... 

anyway getting my progress scan tomorrowto check on baby so fingers crossed everything is fine..
stupid bloody fibroid................

=(


----------



## Berri

Hi girls,

Sounds like there's a few ups and downs here lately. 

Mommy I hope you're okay and that the test you need gives you the answers you're looking for.

Bubble, sorry you're having a bit of a rough trot at the moment. Hope the scan goes well for you today. Thinking of you :hugs:

As for me, I hit the 20wk milestone yesterday. On Saturday I felt baby's first kicks (had just been 'rolling' til now). Had our morphology scan on Friday and it went very well. Baby is growing nicely and everything looks as it should. In work related news, we are also going into expansion mode and I'm stepping up in the world - one of the support staff started today and we're getting another starting on a 12 month contract basis next month. Exciting times ahead :D

Take care xo


----------



## RC86

Thinking of you bubble. Hope you get some good news soon!! Hugs


----------



## mommyxofxone

ok first off what is up with this new look? really whacked.


and bubble i'm so sorry you're stressed. try not to worry about it. the drs will keep an eye on you and guide you through it. it probably won't be an issue anyway. and didn't you say there's a chance for a c-section really at the worst? it may not be the ideal birth for you but, as long as you get baby out healthy and you are well i think that's ok. try to relax as much as possible hun.

berri- that's awesome! are you going to find out gendeR? sorry i can't remember anything these days. and only a few more weeks til viable!!!!! 


RC how are you feeling?


----------



## RC86

Hi girls.

Hope your all doing ok! We've had some drama on her lately!

I'm doing ok, ms comes n goes most the day but thankfully I've only actually been sick a couple times with it. Once after drinking a cup of tea first thing in morning and the other time was after dinner my mum had made for me. I did have a migraine the other night where I was pretty sick with that, I'm used to migraines though. The most annoying thing is not being able to take my migraine tablets so just had to sleep it off but only lasted though the 1 night so wasn't worst ever. Then today I feel as though I've got or coming down with a cold. Sore throat, cough with phlegm, blocked nose and so on. Feeling generally rough.


----------



## mommyxofxone

ugh rc i'm sorry its so rough. i got two of those terrible migraines while pregnant, thank goodnes i was able to sleep through them as they were mostly in the evening. i think it's a good sign with hormones changing as long as they aren't too frequent.


----------



## RC86

How are all you girls getting on? Its been silent on this tread lately and that makes me sad :(


----------



## Andi86

Hey im still around. Checking in every once in a while. Nothing new to report. Still havent got my AF on CD 37. By my chart tho it looks like I ovulated sometime between CD 24-28.....of course its when i missed taking my temp for a bunch of days cause I was out of town and forgot my therometer so I dont know exactly when lol. Took a test this morning BFN. I have my appt on Weds wth the fertility doctor so hope something comes outta that.


----------



## RC86

I took 2 tests with BFN before getting my BFP so you never know andi. Otherwise I hope your appointment with the fertility clinc goes well for you :) you will get there!! Big hugs


----------



## mommyxofxone

feeling eh over here.

how are all the pregnant ladies getting on?

sorry andi about af not being here still but hoping it's a good thing this time! don't you have an appt coming up soon?


----------



## RC86

I'm doing alright, just hanging around waiting for my 12 week scan which is only just over 2 and a half weeks away now on the 20th November. Its a long wait and I'm still paranoid about everything. Even though I had that scan at 7 weeks I still find myself stressing about stuff but not as much as first.

How's bubbles?

How are you mommy? Anything new with you?


----------



## Andi86

mommyxofxone said:


> feeling eh over here.
> 
> how are all the pregnant ladies getting on?
> 
> sorry andi about af not being here still but hoping it's a good thing this time! don't you have an appt coming up soon?

Ya my appt is on Wednesday. Temp dropped a bit today so im expecting AF soon.


----------



## mommyxofxone

at least your appt is soon andi. not much longer and hopefully can get you on track and get your bfp.

rc- i know what you mean. that's the only bad part of pregnancy. the worrying. that's how you know you'll be a good mom. :) you're already worrying about the tiny person in you! it's so amazing, wait til you hold him/her. nothing like it. i can say still almost every single day i snuggle my lo and think to myself 'i can't believe you're mine' 

afm, i'm doing alright. had a few weird things with my insides again, dh wants me to get those expensive invasive tests because i can't live in fear of being ill and i can't keep getting sick for months at a time either. so i'm calling my dr. on monday. 

right now due to the flare up of whatever the hell this is, i'm thanking god i'm NOT pregnant, beacuse i can't imagine feeling like this on top of pregnancy.


----------



## Andi86

Mommy- its probably a good idea to get the tests, even though it will be expensive. Sorry your going through this...I cant imagine how hard it is to be sick and live somewhere without free health care...
Do they still think its your gallbladder? Apparently its pretty common to get your gallbladder removed after a pregnancy. My cousin was really sick after her second child, she couldnt eat anything without having a gall bladder attack. She couldnt even continue to breast feed because she wasnt getting enough nutrition for both her and the baby and actually went down to below the weight she was before she got pregnant within months of having the baby. They ended up removing her gall bladder. Its definitely got better but she still cant eat anything to greasy or with high fat content. Hope things get figured out for you soon.


----------



## RC86

Its best to get tests done mommy so you know what's up and can then hopefully be able to get on the road to sorting it out :) best of luck with your tests!

I can't wait till the day I hold my baby...it will be the most amazing day ever I just know it will! My life after will never be the same but I'll be so happy :)


----------



## mommyxofxone

Andi they are putting 'free' healthcare over here, however, sadly it's not how people think it will work. The healthcare is only free to the lowest poverty levels, and then we will have to pay higher amounts then we are paying now. so actually, it's going to be like ten times worse for us than it is right now, so i need to get everything done prior to the new year or i won't be able to afford it anymore.

i'm actually very worried about what changes are going to come in the new year.


----------



## RC86

That sounds like a nightmare mommy! How ridiculous!


----------



## Andi86

Mommy- im hoping for you you get this health stuff figured out soon.

Afm so the other day my temp dropped and I thought ok AF should be coming...well now my temp jumped back up? Ive read this could be implantation dip. AF still hasnt shown but because my cycles have been all over I have no idea when to expect it. I took another test today still BFN... maybe to early? I dont want to get my hopes up by symptom spotting but Ive been smelling weird smells the past couple days...like today I kept thinking I was smelling raw peeled potatoes....weirdest thing. Then i got a really bad headache tonight and threw up. Now I feel fine. I dont want to get my hopes up but Im keeping my FX.


----------



## bubblebelly

Hi girls
sorry I've been gone for awhile.. 
just tired.. and work has been busy..
and I've also been sick, had to take a day here and there off work to recover..

i'll catch up and read back at everyone's posts properly and reply..

as for me, quick update
have reached 12 weeks.. (well 12w4d, since baby is measuring ahead)
have a scan tomorrow for nuchal translucency/down syndrome testing..
had the progress scan 2 weeks ago too..
fibroid still there big as ever.. and still have some blood clots in the uterus lining.. (subchorionic bleeds) 
baby was doing fine... saw some movement, jiggling/dancing.. couldnt really see the arms and legs that clearly..
fingers crossed atleast something will be better in the scans tomorrow..
and that I can see more of a clearer picture of bub...

RC - my nausea and vomitting has died down alot.. so have hope and hang in there!

i'll read back at everyone's posts I promise, just rushing out of work at the moment!!

missed you all !
xx


----------



## RC86

So glad to hear from you bubble. 

My sickness comes in waves, like yesterday I was fine then went to do weekly shop at supermarket. All of a sudden half way round I felt like I was gonna throw up right there n then out of the blue. I struggled to do rest of the shopping as I just wanted to get out of the shop. Luckily I wasn't sick in the store. My dr said to me 2 weeks ago it should calm down in a week or so...she obviously lied haha. I've not been too bad with it though compared to some women.


----------



## xheylove

Just hit 3rd tri over here .. hard to believe! Morning sickness is back again, though. Oy!


----------



## RC86

Oh wow heylove time really is going so fast! Congrats on starting the 3rd trimester! Getting close now :)


----------



## Berri

Hi girls, thought I posted a couple of days ago but it seems to have gone missing (silly phone!).

heylove I can't believe you're in third tri (having said that at 22+3 I'm not too far behind you!). Poo that the morning sickness is back though :(

Andi, will cross fingers and toes for you :dust:

RC good that the sickness comes and goes, in that it's better than being constant!

Bubble, glad you're nearly in 2nd tri and your sickness is easing. Hope all went well with the NT scan.

Mommy I do not envy your health system at all; it's scary to read about can't imagine actually living like that. Makes me realise how lucky we are!

Me??? I'm doing well. Really showing now and baby is moving a fair bit but not quite regularly. Still tired; waiting for that second tri boost of energy to appear but have a sneaking suspicion that between work and looking after a toddler, that's not going to happen (a suspicion confirmed by OB a few weeks ago!). If the old wives tail about heartburn is true, this is gonna be one hairy baby!!! Nearly every day for 3-4 hours I get it terribly but that's the worst thing really.

Take care everyone xo


----------



## Andi86

Thanks Berri but it looks like AF showed. But at least Im getting my AF. Way better then the 110 day cycle I had last time.


----------



## Berri

Andi86 said:


> Thanks Berri but it looks like AF showed. But at least Im getting my AF. Way better then the 110 day cycle I had last time.

Yep, anything in double digits is good news when you have PCOS :D It's such a pain isn't it?! I think for a while there I was going 90-120 days on a "regular" basis and still the dr's didn't diagnose me.... it was just "one of those things". Knowing makes it easier I think.

Hopefully you can find some meds/diet/exercise that help you regulate everything and we see your BFP here very very soon!


----------



## RC86

Still hoping you get your BFP very soon andi!!! :) but for now at least AF has shown so you know you have a new cycle to get trying again.


----------



## mommyxofxone

Bubble how did testing go???? i hope all is well. when i had gone for that, they told me bay was measuring too big so i couldn't have it done! not that i minded. i was really only there to peek at the baby. And you are going to be in second tri soon, so you'll hopefully start feeling MUCH better!!! i know for me second tri i've felt better than ever in my life.

Andi good luck at your appt today!!!! fx'd for you!!!!

Berri- i never had heartburn when pg but my baby had a giant head of hair!!! was crazy. how far are you now? i can't keep track.

xheylove- can't believe you're in the third tri!!!!! Congrats to you love!!!!! 


Rc- how you doing love??? is it real yet?


afm, just got a hidascan booked for the 14th to check my gallbladder and see what's up. nervous. so nervous. but hoping that we can figure something out.


----------



## bubblebelly

hey mommy how are you now? how did your scan go?
RC how you coming along?
Berri - glad to hear everything is going well for you hun..sorry to hear the tiredness is still getting to you! im still waiting for the energy to kick in too..
Andi - glad you're getting somewhat shorter cycles!!
heylove - 3rd TRI!! OMG.. and I just got into 2nd... 

my NT scan went great.. baby looks healthy and low risk of Down Syndrome.. *praise the Lord*
he/she was moving around and rolling on to its belly and was very active for us which was nice to see at that stage since it looked alot baby-like than the last scan!
life is such a frikking miracle... 
I really want to start feeling things now though.. because I tend to get anxious about baby.. the last scan seems so long ago.. and I wont get another one till the 19 week one... 
my bump is still very tiny and barely visible.. 
my boobs are massive... from a humble small B, gone up to a huge C.. had to buy a few new bras over the weekend just to let the girls feel a little looser lol..


other than that some growing pains..and the fibroid and growing uterus is really starting to dig into my bladder... having trouble keeping my pee in =(


I got sick again in between! spoke too soon before about the vomitting going away.. I mean it has gone away.. but I have once a week REALLY BAD vomit sessions where it sort of culminates all day and brews in my belly.. and by the time I get home from work in the evening I just spend all night throwing up in the loo..
=(
Im alot better now though.. *fingers crossed for good I hope*


Im going away to Hawaii tomorrow night for one week.. this holiday was booked before I fell pregnant! and now it seems this will be our last holiday for a good while! it's a baby moon lol..
hopefully I can update from there if I get the chance.....
any of you girls been there? any tips/advice?

miss all of you girls!!!! 
xx


----------



## RC86

Hi girls.

Great to hear from you all! How is everyone getting on?

Bubble I've never been Hawaii but I've heard it's great so hope you have a fab time :) I hope to get a holiday before the baby comes too but with buying a house money is tight :( enjoy your holiday though. Sorry to see sickness has come back, mine is still hanging around mostly in morning and evening now :( 

I've got my 12 wk scan tomorrow so in really excited and nervous for that! I'm hoping everything is ok! Then we can tell the world our news :) then that's when I think it'll sink in and feel more real for us!


----------



## RC86

Hello again all :) any updates? How are all you ladies getting on?

I had my 12wk scan last week which went really well. I was dated forward 2 days so like today I would be 13+2.


----------

